# Würzburger Trailsammlung + Umgebung



## G-ZERO FX (24. September 2007)

Tach Community,

Ihr aus Würzburg kommenden Leidensgenossen wisst ja wie`s ist. Haben zwar ne echt nette Landschaft hier, jedoch für`n bisschen Fahrsspaß muss man immer jede Menge Hügel erklimmen. 

Das dies sich jetzt noch mehr lohnt würde ich gerne unser Wissen bündeln und hier wiedergeben.

Ich mach jetzt hier mal den Anfang, und schreib alle paar Tage neue Trails ins Forum. Ihr solltet dies auch tun (in ähnlicher Form und vom Großraum Würzburg und Umgebung [zur groben    Orientierung: Alles im Maindreieck von Karlstadt bis Schweinfurt usw...])

Ich bin ziemlich Freeridemäßig unterwegs und teile die Trails auch so ein bisschen in die Schwierigkeitsstufen (blau, rot, schwarz).

Jetzt der schwierigste Teil: Den Trail-Anfahrt erklären nutze hierzu immer Himmelsrichtungen(von Karte abgelesen), Wanderwegsbilder, usw.

Auserdem: ich erkläre den einfachsten Weg zu dem Trail!

Hoffe auf diesen Weg können wir uns ein bisschen austauschen, denn als Vielfahrer in unserer Gegend kanns schon langweilig werden.

Gruß


----------



## G-ZERO FX (24. September 2007)

Ok, 1. Trail-Spot

Oberhalb Zell durch Margetshöchheimer Wald nach Margetshöchheim.

Dieser Trail hat es in sich, ziemlich steil, enger Singeltrail, würde ihn auf rot einstufen

Zur Erklärung

Hettstatter Steige von Zell Kloster hoch Richtung Waldbüttelbrunn - 

100m vor Ampel(einfahrt Waldbüttelbrunn[drive-in Bäcker]) rechts auf 
Teerstraße richtung Hettstatterhof(Aussiedlerhof) -

*Hettstatterhof(Aussiedlerhof)* - Diesen durchqueren (offene Schranke) und leicht bergan auf der Schotterstraße bleiben -

1. Abfahrt (ca Scheitelpunkt) rechts weg - Schotterstraße (leicht bergab)

nach 200- 300m Abzweigung links - Schotterstraße (leicht bergab)

jetzt *obacht! *Ihr fahrt auf ne "Unterstellhütte" zu...es geht 2mal links ab, geradeaus und nach rechts. Ihr nehmt die *2.* links!! geht direkt auf ne *Waldkannte *zu - Wiesenweg - 

dieser 1 -2 ecken führt aber nach ein paar hundert Metern in den Wald.

Direkt hinter der Waldkante auf dem Trail *rechts.*
Ab jetzt wirds recht spaßig: lockerer Trail leicht bergab - ab und zu bergauf.

immer den Weg folgen - 

Bis ihr auf eine Abzweigung trefft 90 Grad nach links; 90 Grad nach rechts.

Ihr fahrt *links *und gleich im Anschluss wieder rechts am *Zaun* entlang.

Jetzt wirds ernst: *Geht Steil bergab auf engen Trail* - technisch anspruchsvoll

Habt ihr den 1. Schwierigen Teil geschafft gibts mal kurz auf nem waagerechten stück Entspannung (ca 150m geradeaus am hang entlang)

Dann wieder *rechts* steil bergab - den Trail folgen.

Ihr kommt dann in Margetshöchheim nähe Eisenbahnbrücke raus.


So, hoffe ich kann wen glücklich machen.

Die nächste Tour kommt die Tage.

Falls wer noch Anregungen zur Beschreibungsart hat ... bitte Mitteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (24. September 2007)

Frage, darf man Kartenfotos oder "Google Earthbilder" hier rein stellen?


----------



## flocu (25. September 2007)

Schöne Sache!

Googlemaps kannste verlinken.
Ich kann dir wenn Du magst ne Würzburger Trailkarte als .ovl schicken, die ich mal gebastelt hab. Ist von 2005, aber ich glaub seitdem kam kaum was dazu.

Wenn Du ne Schwierigkeitseinteilung machen willst halte Dich doch bitte an die Singletrailskala.
Dein Beispiel würd ich wie folgt einteilen: S0 von Waldrand bis zum Zaun. Ab dem Zaun S1 aufgrund von querliegenden Wurzeln, Steinen und Gefälle. Trail nach dem Flachstück rechts runter bis zum Schotterweg wieder S1 aufgrund von engen Kurven und einer langen Wurzelpassage mit nahe zusammenstehenden Bäumen.
Kannst ja statt blau rot schwarz S0, S1 und S2 verwenden (-;


----------



## G-ZERO FX (25. September 2007)

Hi,

ja wäre sehr an deiner Trailkart interessiert.
Aber was ist ovl?

Wenn ich zeit finde erstelle ich auch eine mit top50 vermessungsamt-karten.

Kann ich die dann hier irgendwie verlinken oder als bild hochladen?


----------



## endless_freak (26. September 2007)

jo also wenn du die bikekarte zur hand hast würde ich mich auch drüber freuen ^^


----------



## G-ZERO FX (27. September 2007)

Ja des mit der Trailkarte dauert auf jeden noch ne ganze Zeit, bin zur Zeit mit Arbeit eingedeckt.

Aber der nächste gute Trail bzw Gelände wird nun beschrieben

Zuerst mal, in dem Waldgebiet rechts vom "Heuchelhofberg" (fängt unterhalb der "Main-Post" an und zieht sich am Berg entlang). Sind im allgemeinen schöne Trails dort zu finden.

Den meiner Meinung *technisch anspruchsvollsten *Trail Würzburgs gibt`s dort auch zu finden.

Zur Beschreibung:

Am leichtesten geht`s mit der Straba den Heuchelhofberg hoch. Erste Haltestelle oben (Main-Post) raus. Auf Höhe der Haltestelle geht`s kurz auf dem Gehweg entgegen der zweispurigen Straße auf den *Wiesentrail.*

Auf diesem immer leicht links halten - dieser führt dann in den Wald und wird ein schöner langer S0 Trail. Diesem wirklich lange folgen. Geht teils bergab teils bergauf immer "am Hang entlang" 

Nach einiger Zeit müsst ihr eine schmale Holzbrücke überqueren und kommt daraufhin auf einen "Grillplatz" (Feuerstelle/Steinbruch was auch immer).

Jetzt aufgepasst:

10m hinter der Brücke durchquert ihr rechterhand 2 Steinreihen - nun rechts halten. Dort führt ein wirklich !schmaler! "Grasweg" in`s Gebüsch

diesen 30m folgen und nun seht ihr was euch blüht!

Ein meiner Meinung nach S3 Trail!!

Anfangs gilt es einen Großen Felsbrocken zu überwinden.

danach steil abfallende Rechtskurve mit Geröll

nun kommen drei ca 40cm tiefe Absätze hintereinander (erfordert viel Federweg/oder sehr gute Technik)

anschließend steiles Trailstück

Am Ende steht ihr 2m über ner anderen Abfahrt(sehr geiler Downhill( die Kanaldeckel sorgen für die nötige Spannung))

Schaut wie ihr das Problem löst - ich bin heil runtergekommen .

Würd mich mal interessieren ob der Trail bei wem bekannt ist, wenn ja, gibt`s ähnlich krasse hier in der gegend?

Warte natürlich weiterhin auf eure Trails!

Gruß


----------



## G-ZERO FX (27. September 2007)

Also, hab noch Google-Bilder von den einzelnen Waldstücken mit den Trails hochgeladen.

Hoffe sie sind erkennbar.


----------



## endless_freak (28. September 2007)

jo also den werd ich es nächste mal ausprobieren 
hört sich schon ziemlich krass an ^^
naja ehm trail beschreibung

höchberg (bestimmt jedem bekannt ^^)

Also wenn ihr mit dem Bus hochfahrt dann steigt ihr Haltestelle Karwinkel aus.
Nun gehts an der Straße entlang bis der Fußweg zu einer Brücke ansteigt.
Ihr kommt direkt auf eine Straße und dieser folgt ihr weiter hoch
--> unter der Brücke durch
--> rechts der straße folgen und kurz danach weiter links auf die straße abbiegen 
--> kurz nach der Bushaltestelle geht ein Schotter/Waldweg in den Wald dem folgt ihr so ca. 500m dann stoßt ihr auf eine Wiese aba kurz vor der wiese rechts rum auf dem weg und dem Weg folgen nach ca: 50-100m am kommt man in einen kleinen Wald und da geht links der trail los. Besonders technisch ist der trail nicht aba macht trotzdem fun vorallem als alternative abfahrt von Höchberg nach Wü 
Beim Trail aufpassen da meistens im Schatten dadurch bleibt er länger feucht

Naja der Text ist jetzt warscheinlich etwas verwirrend aba hier mal mit google earth


----------



## G-ZERO FX (28. September 2007)

schön schön, hoffentlich ist der Stein jetzt ins rollen gekommen...

Kenne die Abfahrt schon, ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.


----------



## endless_freak (28. September 2007)

Also auf der HP vom Bike Magazine sin 2 coole trailbeschreibungen wenn ihr ruunter scrollt könnt ihr die 2 als pdf runterladen 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=54&nodeid=22


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (28. September 2007)

Der S3-Bewertung von dem [email protected] kann ich nur zustimmen! 
V.a. Wegen der Drops und dem Finalstück.

Auch sehr anspruchsvoll in der Gegend ist dieser Trail:

Rottenbaurer Grund unter der Autobahnbrücke in Richtung Fuchstadt.
Über die kleine Brücke nach links fahren und dann rechts halten (Am Schellengraben)
Die rechte Abzweigung steil bergauf nehmen
Solange bergauf fahren, bis es rechts einen breiten Abzweig zwischen 2 Gartengrundstücken gibt und dann diesem folgen
Der Weg verjüngt sich auf Höhe der ersten Baumreihen zu einem S1 Trail
Nun immer rechts halten
Die nach einem kurvigen Stück bergab folgende Stelle ist wegen der Ausgesetztheit und wegen der Rechtskurve nach dem ausgesetzten Stück S2-S3. 
Unten trifft man dann auf den Bach und kann daran links entlang fahren, an der Kläranlage vorbei, bis man eine Autobrücke sieht. Links im Wald ist jetzt der Anstieg, auf den die von G-ZERO FX beschriebene S3 Abfahrt trifft. Ab dem Ende des Anstieges kann man dann über den Grillplatz bis zur Main-Post den Trail zurück fahren. 
Und dann kann man den Rasthof Süd Trail dranhängen (-;

Das was endless_freak beschreibt ist den meisten Bikern unter dem Namen "Häufbräuwiese" bekannt.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (29. September 2007)

Werd den Trail mal austesten.

Heut gibt`s nen Trail für all die Trailsurfer unter euch. Evtl ist er dem ein oder anderen schon bekannt - wenn aber noch nicht...kommt ihr in den Genuss eines wirklich flowigen Trails.

Zur Beschreibung:

Erst mal`n link zu nem Luftbild (hoffe des funzt incl Markierung)http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&rls=SNYD,SNYD:2004-34,SNYD:de&oe=UTF-8&tab=wl&q=

Ihr fahrt von Margetshöchheim aus die "Obere Steigstraße" bis zu nem Aussiedlerhof bergauf. 

Bei eben diesen folgt ihr der Straße rechter Hand

die nächste wieder links - immer geradeaus(an Waldkante entlang)

Ihr findet die Einfahrt zum Trail am Ende der Waldkante (Holzbänke + Tisch). Dort geht`s links in den Wald hinein. 

Nach 10m gleich wieder rechts auf Singeltrail

relativ kurzer kurviger Trail. Nach ca 300m Trail geht`s geradeaus auf nen ebenen breiteren Forstweg. 

Diesen Folgen - es geht kurz steil bergauf und der Trail wird wieder ein Singeltrail.

Jetzt gehts ein paar 100m auf ebenen Singeltrail geradeaus.

Richtig lustig wird der Trail wenn ihr zu ner einer 170° linkskurve kommt.

Jetzt gehts immer leicht bergab und der Trail wird sau schnell und lässt sich echt flowig fahren.

Also viel Spaß und werdet nicht müde selbst Trails zu posten...ich möchte ja schlieslich auch was davon haben ;-)

Gruß


----------



## G-ZERO FX (29. September 2007)

Ok des mit`n link hat net so gefunzt wie ich`s mir erhofft hatte.

Kann mir mal wer erklären wie ich Bilder in Miniaturansicht hier reinstelle?


----------



## Highsider84 (4. Oktober 2007)

@ endless freak,
komm zufällig aus höchberg, kenn also den trail ! sehr anspruchs voll ist er zwar net aber er macht wie du schon gesagt hast ne menge spass ! ich und ein kumpel fahren immer dir verlängerte version von dem trail, start in Eisingen neben Aldi da wo die schotterstrasse beginnt dann am längsee vorbei und unter der brücke durch links an dem kleinem Dirt Parcour vorbei in den Wald rein und ab jetzt immer grad aus Richtung Hexenbruch und dann ist man auf der von dir beschriebenen strecke ! macht echt fun aber dadurch das die bäume überwiegend die strecke abdecken würde ich die strecke nicht empfehlen wenns geregnet hat ! selbst imm sommer wenn die sonne scheint dauert es länger bis der trail abgetrocknet ist, ansonsten ist das ne echte "schlammschlacht"...

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## G-ZERO FX (5. Oktober 2007)

@flocu

bin den von dir beschriebenen Trail gefahren...ist echt anspruchsvoll. Vorallem das Ende. 
Wenn jemand die Ecke dort kennt - Ist wer schon mal dort den Steinbruch heruntergefahren? Würde mich mal interessieren. 
Ich bin davor halt schräg rechts weg und selbst das ist schon krass.

Demnächst gibts auch wieder nen Trail...(von euch? )


----------



## G-ZERO FX (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi community,

so, um das Thema nicht aussterben zu lassen gibt`s von mir halt nochmal eine Abfahrt.
Nachdem ihr nun schon ne technisch anspruchsvolle und ne flowige Abfahrt erklärt bekommen habt, gibts jetzt mal ne richtige "Speedstrecke"

Dem ein oder anderem wird die Würzburger Schlittenbahn unterhalb der Frankenwarte vielleicht ein begriff sein. Ist ne sauschnelle Abfahrt mit 150-200m Steilkurve.

Zur Anfahrt.

Am einfachsten kommt man mit dem ?34? Bus zur Frankenwarte.

Oben Aussteigen und ein paar Meter bergab. 

Hinter den Glaskontainern rechts.

Nun steht ihr am beginn der Schlittenbahn.

Nach ca 100m kommt rechts ein schöner flacher Kicker, welcher bei ordentlicher Geschwindigkeit anständig weit rausschleudert.

Anschließend gehts in die Steilkurve.

50m nach dem Ende der Steilkurve gehts links ab.

Hier hat wer nen Kicker vor ne relativ steile Senke gebaut. Ist so ne Art drop wenn man ihn schnell genug springt (Aber Vorsicht - Landung ist ziemlich glat bei nässe.

So, die Abfahrt ist super zum heizen oder Rennen fahren. Wenn wer zu zweiteren mal lust hat, kann er ja mal ne PM schreiben. 

Ach ja, dieser Fred ist, wie der Name schon sagt, als Trailsammlung für den Würzburger Umkreis angedacht. Wär schön wenn eben dieser  auch als solcher von möglichst vielen usern genutzt werden würde. 

Natürlich ist es auch von meinen Interesse zu hören wie es euch bei den halsbrecherischen Abfahrten ergangen ist.

Also postet mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaintalJACK (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 
mal was von mir das der Treat nicht "ausstirb":
wer Trails fahren, aber trotzdem Kilometer machen will dem empfehle ich den Wanderweg rotes Kreuz auf weissem Grund (Fritsch Wanderkarte Mainfranken). Startet in Versbach und geht dann erst mal auf Schotter bis Maidbronn, von dort ab aber zu 70-80% Trail (S0-S1- auch mal S2) und zieht sich dann mit einem Bogen durch den Gramschatzer Wald, via Einsiedel und Ochsengrund nach Retzbach. Höhenmeter hab ich noch nie messen können, aber Kilometer sind es so 65-70 kommt drauf an wo man startet oder ob ab Retzbach weiter Trail gefahren wird (z.B. M Wanderweg) oder halt Radweg nachhause. Ist wunderbar schon allein wegen dem Zwischenstopp im Einsiedel der bei uns schon des öffteren sich zu einer längeren Pause ausgedehnt hat bier.
Grüsslichs
MTJack


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Oktober 2007)

@g-zero fx  
Kann mir mal wer erklären wie ich Bilder in Miniaturansicht hier reinstelle?

hallo lad die bilder in dein fotoalbum dann kannste den link hier posten 
und alles is gut 
haste sogar die wahl ob klein oder gross
ach ja wenn ihr mal nach sw kommt  schaut mal hier http://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/wolfenwelt/kartoffelbeet
mfg der böse wolf


----------



## flocu (12. Oktober 2007)

@Maintaljack:
Der rote Kreuz Weg ist allerdings sehr nett, v.a. zwischen Maidbronn und Einsiedel. Ich kenn ihn von der anderen Seite von Güntersleben aus (kombiniert mit ein paar Trails bei Oberdürrbach auf der Hinfahrt). Diese Runde wollt ich diesen Winter unbedingt beim Biketreff zeigen, vielleicht wirds ja bald eine von den Standardtouren (-;

Potential hat auch eine Anfahrt über Retzbach, denn zwischen Retzbach und Retzstadt solls linkerhand vom Bach auf der Höhe lustige Sachen geben und ab Retzstadt könnte man evt. was vom Oxzone einbauen (ok, die Strecke war eher fad).


----------



## farao (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich lese schon länger mit (gut, den Thread gibt es jetzt noch nicht allzu lange) und finde den Thread eine gute Idee und unterstützendswert. Ich bin zwar eher ein CCler und dazu technisch nicht die ganz große Granate - freue mich folglich nicht so sonderlich über S2 aufwärts  - denke aber dennoch hier ein paar nette Anregungen finden zu können.

Mich würden vor allem die erwähnten Trails zwischen Maidbronn und Einsiedel und in Oberdürrbach interessieren. Habe besagte Karte nicht zur Hand und würde mich über ein paar weiteren Informationen freuen. Im Notfall könnte ich dann vor Ort, falls es ordentlich ausgeschildert bzw. besser gesagt markiert ist, den Weg suchen. Da ich mich halbwegs auskenne würden mir ein paar markante Punkte reichen.

Da ich den Thread - wie bereits erwähnt - unterstützendswert finde, möchte ich auch ein paar eigene Erfahrungen zu bereits genannten und neuen Trails darbieten. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass es keiner der von mir erwähnten Trails wert ist, ihn extra um seiner selbst willen anzufahren (außer man will eben in den Steinbruch oder vielleicht der Retzbachtrail bei Nacht). Vielmehr kann man sie in längere Touren als Abwechslung und/oder Abkürzung einbauen.


Beginnen möchte ich mit dem Trail, zu dem endless_freak verlinkt hat. Er ist Bestandteil einer der Tourbeschreibungen des Bike Magazins. Und zwar oberhalb von Retzbach. Ich fahre ihn meistens aus der Richtung Güntersleben/Tüngersheim kommend und kann ihn eigentlich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Sicherlich nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll (ok, mir reichts), aber da man oberhalb der Weinberge mit teilweise freier Sicht auf das Maintal und Zellingen fährt, landschaftlich, wie ich finde, sehr schön. Als besonderen Tip, würde ich diesen Trail nachts empfehlen. Einerseits ist dann weniger los, was bei schönem Wetter und Wochenende zu einem Nachteil dieser Passage werden kann, und andererseits ist die Atmosphäre oberhalb des Maintals in dieser, ich bezeichne sie mal als Trockenheidelandschaft (wer es besser weiß, mag es mir verzeihen), wirklich schön. Teilweise fährt man auch durch relativ schmale Unterholzpassagen, die nachts imho besonders gut wirken (fast wie Wände). Allerdings ist ein halbwegs vernünftiges Licht dann Pflicht.

Auch bei Tüngersheim gelegen ist das Trockenbiotop oberhalb des großen Steinbruchs. Es lässt sich von oben anfahren, wenn man von der Verbindungsstraße Tüngersheim/Güntersleben aus Gü kommend kurz nach dem Entritt in den Wald oberhalb des Steinbruchs links abbiegt. Da es sich um ein Trockenbiotop handelt, muss ich wohl nicht sagen, dass man als MTBler nicht gerne gesehen ist. Solange man aber, zumindest auf den äußeren Wegen, bleibt, dürfte man aber imho keinen Schaden anrichten. Die zu schützenden Orchideen stehen meiner Kenntnis nach, eher an den inneren Wegen. Die äußeren Wege sind breiter und außerdem geschottert oder bestehen aus steinigem Untergrund. Haftung dafür übernehme ich verständlicherweise nicht.

Andere Richtung, thematisch aber bezüglich des Steinbruchs passend, ist ein offengelassener Steinbruch bei Sommerhausen. Dieser dürfte den meisten hier wohl auch bekannt sein. Nach Sommerhausen der Straße bergauf folgend, nicht nach links zum Tierpark abbiegen, sondern rechts Richtung Modellflugplatz. An den noch aktiven Steinbrüchen vorbei und vor dem Eintritt in den Wald rechts ab. Kurz nach dem Hochstand auf der linken Seite dann links in den Steinbruch einbiegen. In dem Steinbruch kann man sich dann austoben. Teilweise wird wohl immer mal wieder Kalkschutt dort neu abgelagert, so zumindest meine jüngsten Erfahrungen. Somit bekommt man ab und zu etwas Abwechslung. Abfahren kann man dann über einen kleinen Hohlweg am Eingang des Steinbruchs und kommt dann wieder in den Weinbergen bzw. an der Staße nach Ochsenfurt raus. 
Ob man in dem Steinbruch gerne gesehen ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Zumindest wurden wir noch nicht vertrieben.

Ein weiterer Steinbruch befindet sich zw. Randersacker und Gerbrunn Richtung Gut Gieshügel. Dort war ich bis jetzt allerdings nur fussläufig unterwegs. Könnte imho auch ein Naturschutzgebiet sein und außerdem teilweise mit Dornengestrüb überwuchert. Falls man mit dem Rad in den Weinbergen daran vorbeikommt, kann man auch zu Fuß einen kurzen Abstecher dahin machen (auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass gleich jemand motzt: "es wird nicht abgestiegen"). Nur als kleiner Tip am Rande. Man kann dort außerdem einen kurzen unterirdischen Gang finden und mehrere ehemalige/verschüttete? Eingänge. Da die Steinplatten, die sich über einem befinden, wohl mehrere Tonnen wiegen dürften, wäre es ratsam Vorsicht walten zu lassen oder vom Betreten abzusehen.

Ich nehme mal an, dass man bei der Beschreibung von MaintalJack, zwischen Versbach und Maidbronn in Versbach die Steigstraße hochfahren soll, vorbei an den Tennishallen und dann an der Kapelle bzw. den Weg über den Rochusplatz und dann bergauf. In diesem kleinen Waldstück gibt es auch ein paar Wege, die die Bezeichung Trail vielleicht gerade so verdienen. Allerdings bewegt man sich dort oben auch im Gebiet der mit viel Mühe umgesiedelten "Ikea"-Feldhamster und ist mit dem MTB zumidnest abseits von Schotterwegen nur ungern gesehen.
Auf dem Weg weiter Richtung Gewerbegebiet Rimpar, kann man in einer Senke links abbiegen und ein kurzers Stück Matschweg fahren, um letztendlich auf den Fahrradweg Versbach/Rimpar zu kommen bzw. auf einem Trampelpfad parallel zu dem Radweg nach Rimpar fahren zu können.
Falls man aus Maidbronn Richtung Versbach über diesen Weg kommen sollte (also entegengesetzt wie oben beschrieben), könnte man nach den Tennishallen, wenn man wieder in den Ort kommt, die erste Straße rechts abbiegen (Am Sonnenberg). Diese entlangfahren bis es bergab geht und diese eine 180° Kurve macht. In dieser Kurve nach rechts abbiegen. Man kommt auf einen geschotterten Weg. Diesen hangparallel entlangfahren bis dieser zu Ende ist bzw. scharf nach links und bergab abknickt. Dort kann man rechts in ein kleines Waldstück mit kurzem Trail abbiegen. Am Ende des Trails kommt eine Treppe mit Holzstufen. Unten angekommen sieht man dann auch ein Schild, dass man als MTBler unerwünscht ist und es sich lediglich um einen Fußweg handelt. Da man allerdings zu faul ist, das Rad die Treppe wieder hochzutragen, fährt man notgezwungen halt weiter, wieder Richtung Versbach, und kommt auf dem Radweg Versbach/Rimpar raus.


Wie bereits erwähnt, erwartet nicht zu viel von den teils nur kurzen und wenig anspruchsvollen Trails. Aber als kleine Abwechslung, etwa zum eintönigen Schotter, imho ganz nett. Falls ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht habt oder Kritik habt, lasst es mich wissen.

Danke schon mal im Voraus bezüglich der Trails in ODB und Maidbronn/Einsiedel. Da ich mehr oder weniger oft in ODB auf "Feierabendrunde" unterwegs bin, kämen die mir gerade recht. Ich kenn dort allerdings nur sehr kurze und sporadisch auftretende Trails bzw. diese sind des Begriffs Trail eigentlich nicht würdig.


----------



## farao (13. Oktober 2007)

Habe ich gestern bei meinem Romanversuch ganz vergessen, ein Feedback zur Rodelbahn an der Frankenwarte zu geben. Kann dem Post von G-ZERO FX eigentlich nur zustimmen. Von "Runterheizen" und "Rennen" bin ich zwar meilenweit entfernt, Spaß hat es aber trotzdem gemacht (sowohl runter als auch hoch). Es ist allerdings schon eine Weile her, dass ich im Sommer oben war. Nutze ihn dann doch eher im Winter als Schlittenhang. Bei Nachtabfahrten haben wir aber auch schon MTBler getroffen, die mit Spikes ihr Glück versucht haben.
Als kleine Anregung für den Winter mit Schnee kann ich - passt zwar nicht ganz hierher, aber für die Adrenalinjunkiefraktion vielleicht interessant - die Abfahrt mit dem Surfbrett empfehlen. Mindestens zwei Winter lag dort oben, wohl eben für solche Aktionen, ein Surfbrett rum. Letzten Winter haben wir es allerdings nicht mehr gefunden. Gut möglich also, dass es der Stadtreinigung zum Opfer gefallen ist.


----------



## MaintalJACK (13. Oktober 2007)

->flocu:
hast du mal Höhenmeter gemessen? Den Trail zw. Retzstadt-Bach haben wir noch nie gefunden, die Markierungen des Pfads lassen in der Ecke echt zu wünschen übrig (und ausserdem hatten wir nach dem Ritt durch den GrWald nie die Neven uns noch ein bischen zu verfahren).

->farao:
eine genaue Beschreibung ist schwierig da die Tour etwas länger ist, aber falls du Maidbronn kennst musst du dort (wenn du mit dem Auto von Estenfeld kommst) gleich die erste rechts in Richtung Sportplatz abbiegen. Am Sportplatz parkst du dann am besten dein Auto und fährst in Richtung Kläranlage, wenn sich dann der Feldweg Gabelt und du vor einem kleinen Wäldchen mit Bank und Marterstock stehst geht der erste Trail rechts neben der Bank los. Wie gesagt folge dem roten Kreuz auf weissem Grund, die Strecke ist im Herbst recht schlammig aber so solls ja auch sein.


----------



## farao (13. Oktober 2007)

@MaintalJack
Danke. Werde ich wohl finden. Du meinst die Weggabelung bei den Fischteichen, oder? Dann wäre alles klar. Vielleicht finde ich morgen schon Zeit dazu, mir das anzuschauen.

Wenn ich noch was zu dem Retzbach/Retzstadttrail anmerken darf. Ich nehme mal an, ihr meint nördlich der Verbindungsstraße Retzbach/Retzstadt? Dort war ich letztens auch unterwegs, da ich aber weder Ahnung von einem dortigen Trail, noch Karte, noch GPS, noch sonst irgendwas in der Richtung dabei hatte, bin ich dort ziemlich planlos im Kreis rumgefahren. Dort zieht sich entlang der Weinberge ein Weg (per Google Earth gut sichtbar). Dort am höchsten Punkt bin rechts runter (und dann ein bisschen im Kreis gefahren  ). Bei Google Earth sieht man dann oberhalb der Weinberge wiederum so eine Art felsige Trockenlandschaft. Da ich dort allerdings keinen Weg gefunden habe (außer wierder bergauf zurück) bin ich dann zwischen den Weinreben abgefahren und weiter Richtung Retzstadt dann auf die Straße gestoßen. 
Könnte diese "Felslandschaft" Bestandteil eures gesuchten Trails sein? Ist allerdings nichts spektakuläres.


----------



## farao (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir gerade eben den Maidbronn/Einsiedeltrail mal angeschaut. 
Den Einstieg an der Gabelung beim Bildstock habe ich geschickt verpasst, da Fußball gespielt wurde und alles zugeparkt war. Habe einen normalen Schotterweg genommen und bin dann aber auf den Weg mit der besagten Markierung gestoßen. 
Im Gramschatzer Wald stößt der Weg ja auf den normalen Fahrradweg. Geht der Weg dann nochmal davon ab, oder läuft er bis nach Einsiedel auf dem normalen Fahrradweg? Ich bin dann nämlich abgebogen, um Einsiedel von der anderen Seite anzufahren.
Summa Summarum ein schöner Trail. Allerdings hat mir das Anfangsstück südöstlich der Verbindungsstr. Rimpar/Burggrumbach besser gefallen, als der Teil nördlich davon. Sonderlich schlammig war es im mom natürlich nicht. Nördlich der Straße Rimpar/Burggrumbach hat man allerdings gesehen, dass das bei Regenwetter eine ordentliche Schlammschlacht werden kann.


----------



## MaintalJACK (14. Oktober 2007)

->farao:
man kann den Radweg fahren, wir folgen der Markierung weiter (die aber nicht immer ganz eindeutig ist) und fahren deshalb nur auf Trails... Da ich und meine Kollegen aus der Ecke kommen kennen wir uns im Grwald recht gut aus und wissen (meistens) wo die Trails losgehen und wo man abbiegen muss. Es gibt auch andere Wanderwege die nicht auf der Fritschkarte vermerkt sind (werden meist mit Tieren oder Pflanzen dargestellt), also falls du mal nach Überquerung der Strasse Rimpar/Unterpleichfeld z.B eine Markierung siehst die wie en Pilz ausschaut kannste den Trail auch nehmen, der ist auch ganz nett und endet am Einsiedel. Bist du nur bis zum Waldhaus gefahren? Die Tour wird nämlich ab dem Ochsengrund nochmal richtig gut.


----------



## farao (14. Oktober 2007)

@MaintalJack
Als ich auf den Radweg gekommen bin, liefen Markierung (rotes Kreuz auf weißem Grund) und Radwegzeichen eine Weile zusammen, dann war das rote Kreuz irgendwann weg und nur noch das Radwegzeichen vorhanden. Da habe ich dann wohl den weiterführenden Trail irgendwo verpasst. Irgendwo bin ich auch mal auf einen roten Greifvogel auf weißem Grund gestoßen. 
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mir die Ecke halt nochmal ansehen.

Ja, bin nur bis Einsiedel gefahren. Zurück dann komplett auf der anderen Seite der Straße (Rimpar/Gramschatz), sprich Richtung Klettergarten. Dann aber nicht in den Ochsengrund, sondern alles Waldautobahn vorbei an dieser Quelle (Kaltenbrunn?) und wieder Richtung Straße (nach Rimpar), jedoch bevor ich auf diese aufgefahren wäre, rechts ab und ein Stück parallel der Straße und dann diesen langen geraden, bei nasser Witterung matschigen Weg, bergauf bis man dann auf der Höhe über Rimpar an einer Wetterschutzhütte und dem Kriegerdenkmal? aus dem Wald rauskommt.

Wie würde die Tour nach dem Ochsengrund weitergehen? Ich nehme mal an, man kreuzt die Gramschatzer Straße an der Stelle, wo diese kurz in ein Waldstück führt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaintalJACK (15. Oktober 2007)

-> Nein, man kommt auf der Wiese raus, muss dann die Strasse (Gü-Gramschatz) überqueren und fährt dann gleich wieder rechts (bei Blickrichtung Gü) ziemlich steil nach oben. Aber mal ein ech heisser Tip kauf dir die Fritsch Wanderkarte, kostet glaub ich 5 Eu und is das Geld wert!


----------



## farao (16. Oktober 2007)

MaintalJACK schrieb:


> [...] Aber mal ein ech heisser Tip kauf dir die Fritsch Wanderkarte, kostet glaub ich 5 Eu und is das Geld wert!



Wäre wohl am geschicktesten.


----------



## flocu (16. Oktober 2007)

Fürs erste tuts auch das hier


----------



## MaintalJACK (17. Oktober 2007)

->Farao:
Noch so ein "heisser" Tip: Im GrWald sind die Holwege (von den Holzfällern) fast nie Sackgassen (wie zB im Stadtwald), d.h. man kann  mit gutem Gewissen auch einfach mal von den Schotterwegen in den (dunklen) Wald abbiegen... aber wenn du an einem kleinen Häuschen aus Lebkuchen vorbei kommst dreh lieber um!!!
Ich war gestern mal in Richtung Einsiedel Unterwegs da wird zur Zeit auch gefällt und es liegen viele Bäume auf den Wegen ->Helm aufsetzten...


----------



## farao (17. Oktober 2007)

@flocu
Danke. 
Könntest du mir noch die Trails in ODB nennen? Die abfotografierte Karte ist leider zu unscharf, um sie zu erkennen (vorausgesetzt sie sind dort überhaupt eingezeichnet). Es reicht wirklich ganz knapp, da ich mich dort gut auskenne. Einige Rad/Matsch/Trampel/Wanderwege wurden ja leider dieses Jahr erneuert und zu Waldautobahnen (Schotter) umgestaltet. Einige Passagen sind mir auch bekannt, allerdings ist das immer nur ein Hang oder mal ein paar Meter.

@MaintalJack
Auch danke. 
Die Hohlwege schrecken mich eher deshalb ab, da ich bei nasser Witterung schon zweifelhafte Erfahrungen mit gemacht habe. Erwischt man dann den "falschen" Weg, steht man man bis zum Knie im Matsch (nicht, dass ich ein persönliches Problem damit hätte  aber wenn die Zeit zum Biken sowieso gerade knapp ist, habe ich eben keine Lust, genauso lange zu Putzen wie zu Fahren) oder man erwischt eben doch mal einen Sackgassenweg. Dazu kommt noch, dass man sich - je nach Begleitung - ganz schön was anhören darf, weshalb man so "einen beschi**enen Weg" ausgesucht hat.

@flocu, MaintalJack (gerne natürlich auch alle anderen)  
Ich habe vorhin mal kurz in eine Kompass Wanderkarte reingeschaut. Ist die vergleichbar oder gibt es einen Nachteil gegenüber der Fritsch Karte?


----------



## G-ZERO FX (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

schön, schön, das hier gepostet wird. Möchte da natürlich nicht nachstehen.

Heute geht´s um die Achterbahn nahe dem Erlabrunner Käppele.

Für alle die noch nie Gebiet oberhalb von Erlabrunn waren - es lohnt sich! Selbst bei regen so gut wie nie matschig( Fichtenwald), schnelle und anspruchsvolle Trails und landschaftlich echt ansprechend.

Nun zum oben genannten Trail

Für alle die sich auskennen. Diese Fahren die Trails vom Käppele bis zur Leinacher Straße durch. Diese dann überqueren in das Waldgebiet auf der anderen Seite.

Für alle unwissenden - diese fahren am besten die Leinacher Straße hoch bis (kurz vor der Kuppe) eine geteerte Straße links in den Wald führt.

Diese zweigt sich nach 50m - rechts

Nach weiteren 100m startet ein steiniger trail -  links 160°

steinigen Trail folgen - straße diagonal überqueren - auf steinigen Trail weiterfahren

Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo ein Zaun rechts von euch verläuft wirds eng.

Es kommen 3 Baumreihen, welche alle sehr sehr eng sind.

50 m nach der 3. engen Baumreihe endet der Trail in ner 90° linkskurve.

Nun gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten - ihr fahrt geradeaus.

Nun gehts los und ihr merkt sofort warum dieser Trail den spitznamen Achterbahn hat. Der Trail geht in viele Schleifen um bestimmt 10> Bäume herum. Teilweise auch in steilen Gelände. Am Schluss gibts noch ne steile kurze Abfahrt. Aber VORSICHT, der Trail endet genau auf einer geteerten Straße und es ist unmöglich ein herankommendes Auto zu sehen.

Also, für diejenigen welche den Trail noch nicht kennen, lernt ihn kennen - es lohnt 

Gruß


----------



## DahlemerHamba (21. Oktober 2007)

Sooo, 

nachdem ich jahrelang inoffizieller Mitleser war, melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.

Hier ein Highlight zwischen Kaltensondheim und Kitzingen. Startpunkt ist von Kaltensondheim über die A7 kommend der Waldrand. Nachdem man durch den ersten Trail gesurft ist, biegt man an einem verfallenen Unterstand links ab. Danach erst mal gerade den Schotterweg folgen, bis dieser in eine Asphaltstraße mündet. Hier gleich nach links bis es kurz vor dem ehemaligen US-Army-Mun-Depot rechts weg geht. Diesen Weg parallel zum Waldrand folgen bis man wieder einen Schotterweg kreuzt. Hier geht es um eine große Lichtung herum wieder in einen schönen Pfad. Den immer geradeaus folgen, bis man in Kitzingen wieder aus dem Wald ausgespuckt wird. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Moffa (28. Oktober 2007)

Mal ne Frage ... zum rotes Kreuz Weg Meidbronn - Einsiedel und weiter.

Da der Maidbronner Wald zu meiner kleinen Hausrunde gehört - ist der Weg gemeint, der in Maidbronn bei den Fischbecken am Eck bei der Bank beginnt ?

Wie gehts denn da weiter, wenn man den MWald hinter sich gelassen hat und im eigendlichen GWald gelandet ist ? Ich würde es mir gerne vorher mal ansehen am PC - habe TOP50 hier und will mir deswgen nicht auch noch ne Wanderkarte holen.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## farao (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi Stephan,

ja, es ist der Weg gemeint, der direkt links neben der Bank in den Wald führt.

Du überquerst die Straße nach Unterpleichfeld an der Stelle an der dein Weg auf diese trifft. Danach auf einem Grünstreifen zwischen zwei Feldern weiter. Dann weiter geradeaus in nördlicher Richtung am Waldrand entlang und dann in den Wald. Dort geht es dann weiter in nördlicher Richtung. Dann kommst du laut Karte auf den offiziellen Fahrradweg. Dort geht der "rote Kreuz Weg" nach einer Weile wieder ab. Diesen "Absprung" habe ich, wie weiter oben im Thread bereits geschrieben, verpasst. Nach der Karte kreuzt der "rote Kreuz Weg" den Schotterweg noch mehrmals bis man schließlich auf die Straße nach Gramschatz stößt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moffa (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi farao,

danke schonmal.

Wo bist du denn durch die nördliche Hälfte des MWald gefahren ?

Habe mal ein Stück Karte angehängt ...

Stephan


----------



## farao (28. Oktober 2007)

Du kommst, kurz bevor du aus dem südlichen Maidbronner Wald kommst, auf einen Schotterweg. Dann überquerst du auf diesem Weg, die Wiese zwischen südlichem und nördlichem Maidbronner Wald. Nach Karte sollte dann vor dir der "rote Kreuz Weg" geradeaus in den nördlichen Maidbronner Wald weitergehen (leicht nach Osten versetzt). Allerdings habe ich das in der Realität noch nicht nachvollzogen  
Ich biege vor dem nördlichen Wald auf den Weg mit Betonplatten nach links ab. Nach einigen Metern kommt dann auf der Waldseite eine Bank. Rechts neben dieser Bank kannst du auf einen Trail in den Wald einfahren. Wenn du diesen Weg bergaug nimmst, kommst du oben angekommen auf den "rote Kreuz Weg". Allerdings ist der Anstieg im unteren Teil so steil, dass man ihn nicht fahren kann [also runter schon, nur rauf eben nicht (zumindest ich nicht)].


----------



## Moffa (28. Oktober 2007)

Dann gehts dir wie mir ... ich finde da ion dem Wald auch den ein oder anderen Weg nicht, der da sein sollte ... 

Wenn du mal wieder vor hast, in der Kante rumzuchruisen, sag vorher Bescheid ... 

Stephan


----------



## Moffa (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich war heute mal etwas auf dem Roten Kreuz Weg unterwegs - schön wars - und jetzt kenne ich mich im MWald auch aus  

Darf ich hier denn eigendlich Ausschnitte von digitalen Karten einstellen ? Finde ich schoner als mit Google Maps ... im Wald sieht man da eben nix mehr ... richtig klasse wäre da ne Mischung draus TOP 50 und Google MAps ...

Stephan


----------



## Moffa (31. Oktober 2007)

Habe mir gestern mal die Kompass - Wanderkarte geholt ... na das hätte ich schon viel früher machen sollen  Das hat man davon, wenn man meint, am Computer ist alles besser. Obwohl es halt schon cool ist nach ner Tour mit TOP 50 die Strecke, die man gefahren ist nochmal anzusehen und das Höhenprofil der gefahrenen Strecke ist ja manchmal fürs Ego gut  

Nochmal die Frage , die glaube ich farao schon mal gestellt hatte: Ist die Fritsch Karte besser als die Kompass ?

Stephan

*
PS: Darf ich jetzt so Kartenausschnitte aus TOP 50 hier rein stellen ? *


----------



## SteveLorenzios (1. November 2007)

Moffa schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage , die glaube ich farao schon mal gestellt hatte: Ist die Fritsch Karte besser als die Kompass ?





mh schwer zu sagen.. ich würde sagen anders.. ich habe beide und die kompass deckt ein riesen gebiet ab.. die fritsch wirklich nur die würzburger gegend > sprich sie ist handlicher
wege sind gut in der fritsch eingezeichnet.. richtigen kartenfreaks genügt aber meist erst die qualität einer kompass karte.. mir persönlich ists egal.. von den wegen her ergänzen die beiden sich mehr oder weniger gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazel (5. November 2007)

wer hat lust sich mal in erlabrunn zu treffen und ein paar trails am käppele/volkenberg zu fahren.....

mfg


----------



## cosy (5. November 2007)

Catweazel schrieb:


> wer hat lust sich mal in erlabrunn zu treffen und ein paar trails am käppele/volkenberg zu fahren.....
> 
> mfg



Hallo, 
wir sind fast jedes WE am Volkenberg unterwegs - allerdings nicht kommendes WE, da geh ich boarden. Also falls du Lust hast mit nem Mädel zu fahren, kannst dich ja mal melden.

Cosy


----------



## Moffa (6. November 2007)

Catweazel schrieb:


> wer hat lust sich mal in erlabrunn zu treffen und ein paar trails am käppele/volkenberg zu fahren.....
> 
> mfg



Ich habe vor die nächste Zeit auch mal wieder nach Erlabrunn zu schauen, evtl. am Samstag, wenns Wetter passt. Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit.

Allerdings bin ich bestimmt nicht der schnellste bergauf   und ansonsten bin ich auch noch etwas am üben   (ab 30 lernt man einfach etwas langsamer) ... wenn dich das nicht stört, gerne  

Stephan


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (7. November 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

hier mein Beitrag zum Thema: 

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.11912/Mountainbike.11912.html

und noch eine interessante Tour:

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.11171/Mountainbike.11171.html

Beide Touren sind von mir eingestellt. Ich habe versucht soviel gute Trails wie möglich in die Touren zu packen, wobei die erste, welche Richtung Schweinfurt geht, mehr Trails enthält.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (9. November 2007)

Hi community,

bin zur Zeit weniger am Trail`s surfen dafür umso mehr am Freeriden (Drop, Kicker Northshor)

Stell mal`n Paar spaßbringende Sachen aus Umgebung ins Forum und hoffe der ein oder andere kann die Liste noch erweitern.

Drop`s:

1,5-2m am Heuchelhof (Waldgebiet hinter der Mainpost)
einige in Höchberg (Steinbruch)

Kicker:

wiedermal Höchberg (Steinbruch sowie richtung Hofbräuwiese)
kleinere Kicker in Kist (trail richtung Guttenberg sowie Wanderweg (roter Balken) richtung Stadtwald
Schlittenbahn
(Freeridestrecke) bei Geroldshofen
bei Üchtelshausen müssen auch ein Paar stehen

Northshore:

leider nicht`s gescheites bekannt. Nähe Karlstadt(glaube Mädelshofen gab`s ma was war aber sehr baufällig)

So wenn euch noch was einfällt dann macht mal nicht so einen auf Geheim und postet!!

Gruß


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (9. November 2007)

Meine erste Tour enthält ettliche Sprünge, unter anderem das sogenannte "Kartoffelbeet". 

Have fun!


----------



## G-ZERO FX (10. November 2007)

das sog Kartoffelbeet müsste der Spot bei Üchtelshausen sein, oder? 

Lohnt es sich bei den Witterungsbedingungen dort noch mal hinzufahren (Anfahrt von Wü) oder ist da alles auch nach 1-2trockenen Tagen immer noch Matsch?

Welche Größe haben die Kicker dort?


----------



## böser_wolf (10. November 2007)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> das sog Kartoffelbeet müsste der Spot bei Üchtelshausen sein, oder?
> 
> Lohnt es sich bei den Witterungsbedingungen dort noch mal hinzufahren (Anfahrt von Wü) oder ist da alles auch nach 1-2trockenen Tagen immer noch Matsch?
> 
> Welche Größe haben die Kicker dort?


hallo 1-2 trockene tage reichen nicht und im moment halten wir schweinfurter 
den ball flach weil es gab ärger mit dem förster und dem bürgermeister 
also net zur zeit und schon gar net mit dem auto hin  fahren 
ich hab da auch schon ein gepräch mit der polizei führen müssen
aber der polizist war cool soweit und fährt selber  mtb
grüße aus sw.


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (24. November 2007)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von den größeren Kickern am Kartoffelbeet. Achja, mit dem Auto dort hinzufahren würde ich sowieso nicht tun. Am besten in Schweinfurt parken und dann hinfahren. Ein bischen "warmmachen" kann ja nicht schaden, und auffallen tut man dann auch wesentlich weniger. ;-)

@G-ZERO FX: kannst du mal ein paar Bilder von deinen Spots uppen?


----------



## G-ZERO FX (25. November 2007)

Schon klar das ich mit meinem Auto net quer durch`n Wald bis zum Spot fahre. Möchte sowieso den Schweinfurter Wald noch als Tour mitnehmen. 

Die Kicker sehen ja nicht schlecht aus...gehen die ins flat, oder sind da noch Landehügel oder ne Senke?

Kann leider zZ keine Bilder posten, da mein Rad defekt/zerlegt in der Wohnung liegt  

Das meiste aus meiner Liste ist eh nicht`s großes. Da wird wohl Höchberg(Steinbruch) am interesantesten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel123 (28. November 2007)

Mal so neben bei liebe würzburger
wo kommt man in würzburg zu akzeptablen Preisen an Radschuhe und n Trikot (winter) ran


----------



## G-ZERO FX (29. November 2007)

Also wenns günstig sein soll...war heut erstmalig beim wiedereröffneten Decathlon. Die Radabteilung ist aktzeptabel, aber halt viele Decathlon Produkte. Habe aber viele Trikos sowie Schuhe in div Disignes und Ausführungen gesehen.


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (30. November 2007)

Die meisten Kicker dort gehen eher ins Flat bzw. leicht bergab. Die Kicker auf den Bildern sind die beiden Größten, der Rest eignet sich auch für Anfänger sehr gut.


----------



## Leondad (2. Januar 2008)

Habe am Wochenende etwas für mich neues entdeckt, kA ob der schon bekannt ist: 
Golfplatz Würzburg/B19 
-> kurz am "Froschzaun" entlang Richtung Heidingsfeld
-> kurz vor Ende Links rein in einen Trail Richtung Reichenberger Grund
-> Treppenstufen kurz vor Steigwaldweg-Ende verlassen Richtung "Canyon" 
-> am Wendeplatz links Richtung Reichenberg auf Trail abbiegen.

Endet am Parkplatz unter der Brücke 

Bin ich heute noch mal mit der Schaufel abgelaufen und hab den bissl freigemacht. Vorsicht, zwischendurch liegen Reste eines Zauns, aber keine spitzen Drähte.

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## Highsider84 (1. Februar 2008)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> Hi community,
> 
> bin zur Zeit weniger am Trail`s surfen dafür umso mehr am Freeriden (Drop, Kicker Northshor)
> 
> ...



Ich ergänze das ganze mal ein bischen...

Ich hab hier was auf der seite vom Bike-Magazin gefunden über Würzburger Trails... anschauen lohnt bestimmt aber die meissten kennen den trail vermutlich schon in den Kieferwäldern oberhalb von Erlabrunn.

einfach die .PDF datein am ende des artikels runterladen und durchlesen !

http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=54&nodeid=22


für alle die öfters mal im Höchberger Steinbruch sind und da schon jeden kicker und Drop auswendig kennen, schaut mal 300 meter oberhalb vom Parkplatz des Höchberger Sportplatzes vorbei...
Da haben ein Kumpel und Ich einen schönen kicker in den Wald gebaut mit schräger landung man fliegt gute 3-4 meter durch die luft wenn man voll anlauf nimmt... für alles dies en bischen extrem wollen sollten sich des mal anschauen, jetzt sowieso wo die saison wieder losgeht

achja die genaue Wegbeschreibung:

am Waldsportplatz Höchberg(Parkplatz)

am Anfang steht so ne art hütte im wald wo man sich über die holzarten informieren kann, was auch immer

daran vorbei immer dem weg folgen

nach c.a. 300 meter gehts mal links ab

dem pfad folgen nach vielleicht 25-30 metern seht ihr schon den kicker !

viel spass




mfg


----------



## Highsider84 (5. Februar 2008)

@G-ZERO FX

ich war heute früh als es noch nicht geregnet hat oben an der frankenwarte und wollte mal wieder die "Schlittenbahn" Strecke mit der Steilwandkurve fahren... irgend so ein Drecksack hat da oben alle kicker plattgemacht...

als ich letztes jahr im November oben war waren sie noch alle da und jetzt is alles im a**** ! ja wollte ich nur sagen, es macht nur noch halb so viel spass ! 

mfg


----------



## Tapir1000 (28. April 2008)

hi,

ich bin gerade auf den thread gestossen und geb jetzt mal meinen senf dazu ab. 

wie die meisten hier sicher wissen gibts im steinbachtal schöne trails.
gestern habe ich eine besonders schöne abfahrt entdeckt:

dazu müsst ihr erstmal unten an der schule vorbei auf den schotterweg den bach entlang -- dann kommt man nach einer weile am kleinen kneipp werk vorbei (ist ein großes schild vornedran) -- danach geht es den schotterweg noch ein stücker weiter ca. 20-40 meter -- jetzt geht es zum unteren weg einen steileren schotterweg nach links oben ( er läuft eigentlich parallel zum unteren ) -- diesen weg müsst ihr ganz hoch, er führt zu einer abzweigung.
diese müsst ihr links fahren und den waldweg entlang, nach einer weile kommt der friedhof -- der weg macht eine 180 grad drehung im verlauf,
kurz bevor es den schotterweg bergab geht ( auf dem ihr gekommen seit, keine abzweigung )  führt ein kleiner trail links in den wald hinein ( leicht zu übersehen ) 
dieser trail ist wirklich spitze zu fahren, man kann richtig schön vollgas geben. aber vorsicht zwischendrinnen kommt eine kleine brücke, also beim ersten mal nicht zu schnell runter heizen

ihr kommt dann wieder beim kneipp werk raus, ist zwar eine sehr kleine runde aber der trail ist den anstieg wert. man kann es ja in eine tour einbauen als kleinen zuckerguss 



der trail ist nicht gerade leicht zu finden, macht aber sehr viel spass. ich kann es jetzt nicht besser beschreiben da ich gestern zum ersten mal da war



ausserdem kann ich noch einen weg an der frankenwarte empfehlen.
ausgangspunkt ist die schlittenbahn -- da der weg die bahn runter sehr kurz ist habe ich noch eine alternative und zwar oben an der bank die andere abzweigung nehmen ( an der hütte vorbei ) den 2 spurigen schotterweg runter -- man bekommt sehr viel geschwindigkeit und bekommt die möglichkeit im verlauf des weges ein paar niedrige aber dank dem speed weite sprünge zu machen dank den schönen bodenwellen

 -- vorsicht jogger --

 im weiteren verlauf wird der weg sehr steinig und hoppelig --- auf der linken seite kommt nach einer weile eine saftig grüne lichtung ( kurz vor dem ersten anstieg ) bei dieser links abbiegen und den weg weiter entlang, es folgen schöne kurven und an sich ein super weg den man beliebig fahren kann ( es gibt ein paar kreuzungen ) ende des pfades ist dann der maasweg den man nur mit GUTEN bremsen schnell fahren sollte da unten keinerlei auslauf ist. man kommt am fuße der frankenwarte herraus, nähe leistenstr.





wer lust hat kann gerne mal mitkommen, ich fahr zZ fast jeden tag.

bin auch für alles andere offen rund um würzburg, ich ( M, 23 jahre jung) würde mich freuen mal in gesellschaft zu fahren...

mfg steffen


*edit* ich habe eben ein video gesehen auf youtube "Höchberger Downhill"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v877ZigE7c&feature=related
kann mir wer sagen wo der trail startet ?


----------



## Highsider84 (28. April 2008)

jupp ich kann dir sagen wo der trail startet ! wohn ja in höchberg   

der trail is aber hier auch beschrieben ! der geht unterhalb der "hochäuser" los wo man runter auf die zellerau schauen kann.

hier is die beschreibung vom user endless freak:



endless_freak schrieb:


> jo also den werd ich es nächste mal ausprobieren
> hört sich schon ziemlich krass an ^^
> naja ehm trail beschreibung
> 
> ...








ach ja... aplusplus bist du Freerider ?


----------



## Tapir1000 (29. April 2008)

hab ich im nachhinein gemerkt 

ich war gestern schon oben, ist ganz lustig der weg.

hm ob ich freerider bin kann ich dir nicht sagen... ich such mir hier und da schöne trails, teste sie , und heiz dann ab und an runter.
in sachen sprüngen habe ich kaum erfahrung da ich erstens ein hardtail habe und zweitens erst seit 3-4 wochen wieder aktiv fahre ( zuvor lange pause )
habe aber vor mal ein wenig zu hüpfen zu üben

aber ich denke zimperlich was abfahrten etc angeht bin ich nicht




*achja ich bin gestern auch auf dem heuchelhof / steinbruch pfad runter,
die stufen waren zu hart, der rest war sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sikie (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Bitte Entschuldigung. Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut. Ich bin neu in Würzburg. Ich sah einige Videos über einige schöne Trails Jungs haben Sie hier. Ich möchte wissen, ob Sie guys are doing einer Gruppe fahren bald. Vielleicht kann ich mit Ihnen? Auch hier, bitte entschuldigen Sie meine deutschen Sprachkenntnisse! Danke...


----------



## Highsider84 (3. Mai 2008)

welcome !

where are you from ?

you can write english, i try to translate for the others


----------



## MaintalJACK (4. Mai 2008)

Säääs, 
Seid ihr auch fit für ne grössere Tour (zur Belohnung gibt´s auch Abfahrten), falls ja können wir ja mal zusammen fahren. Ich war letzten Do mal wieder im Gramschatzer Wald (rotes Kreuz) ist zwar zZ schlammig aber da gibts ja schlimmeres .


----------



## flocu (4. Mai 2008)

Nachdem es die letzten Tage eher trocken war, war heute das rote Kreuz relativ gut fahrbar. Nachm Einsiedel ists aber selbst bei trockenen Bedingungen n ganz schöner Kraftakt.

Welche längere Tour magste denn fahren?


----------



## sikie (5. Mai 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> welcome !
> 
> where are you from ?
> 
> you can write english, i try to translate for the others




Hey, thanks for the warm welcome. I am from NYC. I have been in Germany for one year now. I have been riding downhill for a few years. I would love to come riding with you guys...


----------



## MaintalJACK (5. Mai 2008)

->Flocu
z.B. das rote Kreuz bin dieses Jahr leider nur bis zu Ochsengrund gekommen, würde aber gern mal wieder durch fahren bis Retzbach, kennst du den Weg ab Retzstadt? Ein Freund und ich wollen Morgen (Di) mal los falls du (jemand) Bock hast, ich denke aber wir werden nicht so ne grosse Tour fahren evtl. mal ne Kartoffelturmrunde oder den gelben Punkt Bis Winterhausen und zurück.
Grüsslichs
andy

*edit* : muss mal die die Fragen immer richtig lesen )); grössere Tour denk ich erst wieder am We (oder wann gehen denn die Feiertage los?) und in welche Richtung weiss ich nicht, falls jemand Neues mitfährt würde ich gerne auch mal was "Neues" fahren z.B. in Richtung Kitztingen raus, da kenn ich mich nämlich mal gar nicht aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (5. Mai 2008)

In Retzstadt ist der Weg ab der Kirche als "Besinnungsweg" perfekt ausgeschildert und sogar recht nett zu fahren. 

Morgen ne Tour, hmmm. Ich fahr zwar am Mittwoch schon beim Biketreff, aber das würd ich mir trotzdem überlegen. Wann denn ungefähr?

@sikie:
Every wednesday at 1800 there's a bike meeting in Würzburg. Depending on the number of riders (and in direct consequence on the weather) up to 3 groups with different speed levels are formed. The groups then head out towards the same goal, the touring guys more directly and the race guys with some detours, but all of the groups try to maximize the trail percentage. Then, before it gets dark (~2 hours atm), we all ride home together, on a cycle way. Every week there's a different goal in the vicinity with different trails, so this is a great way to get to know every tree by name (-;

RSG Mountainbiketreff
Every Wednesday at 1800
Bikestore Würzburg 
Wölffelstrasse 1, Sanderau


----------



## MaintalJACK (5. Mai 2008)

werd ich mir merken mit dem "Besinnungsweg", morgen wollten wir gegen 14.00 los, kannst du dich auf jeden Fall mit einklinken.


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Mai 2008)

_.....Hallo....._

Wenn Ihr mir sagt ab wo und vielleicht Euch überreden lasst vielleicht ein wenig später (Job -> 14:00) zu fahren, würde auch gern bei sein. War zwar heute schon einige Zeit unterwegs, aber Mittwoch habe ich Töchterchen, da fällt Bikestore aus.


----------



## MaintalJACK (5. Mai 2008)

Wir werden in der Zellerau starten, wie lange brauchst du denn um fertig zu sein, halbe Stunde? Ich weiss auch nicht wie es mit meinem Spetzel ausschaut, der muss auch durcharbeiten bis Morgen früh irgend wann mal...


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Mai 2008)

Hm, vor drei wäre ich auf keinen fall in der Zellerau....

14:15 Heuchelhof --- Veitshöchheim --- Zellerau ne, dann mal bis zum nächsten Versuch!  

Viel SPaß Euch zusammen....


----------



## MaintalJACK (6. Mai 2008)

ok schade evtl beim nächsten mal, vielleicht sieht man sich heute aber doch. Wir haben uns noch nicht festgelegt wo wir hin wollen,mal schaun das blaue M sind wir dieses Jahr auch noch nicht gefahren und  wenn du aus Veits. kommst gehört die ja quasi zu deiner Haussrunde!


----------



## flocu (6. Mai 2008)

Ich bin raus heute, muss mal zur Abwechslung vernünftig sein |-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Mai 2008)

Ja, das blaue "M"....  

Ich zieh mich um und fahre mal los...


----------



## Highsider84 (23. Juni 2008)

ich frag einfach hier mal nach.
hat jemand lust eine freeride strecke zu bauen ? ein kumpel und ich sind schon sehr eifrig dabei, die line wird immer länger die ersten kicker und eine kleine Northshore stehen schon... interessierte Freerider bitte melden ! 

zu kleinen anregung: 
EIN ECHTER FREERIDER IST JEMAND DER NICHT NUR FÄHRT SONDERN AUCH BAUT !!!!!!​
mfg


----------



## reglos (9. November 2008)

Trail:

Ich hab hier den thread mal durchgestöbert und mich gewundert, dass der Veitshöchheimer Wald noch nicht erwähnt wurde (oder täusche ich mich und hab den überlesen??)

Naja hier einfach mal die kurze Variante wie man dahin kommt. Falls jemand was unklar sein sollte einfach anschreiben .

Wir starten am Cinnemax und wechseln die Mainseite, so dass wir mainabwärts richtung zell raus fahren. Wir fahren immer weiter bis nach Veitshöchheim durch (ich glaube knappe 10km). In Veitshöchheim fahren wir dann über die Fußgängerbrücke, an dem Fuße der Brücke scharf links, wir fahren quasi senkrecht zum Main die "Am Güßgraben" entlang, bis zur T-kreuzung, rechts abbiegen, direkt wieder links und dann der "Friedhofsstraße" für wenige 100meter folgen. Die Friedhofsstraße macht eine linkskurve und es kommt eine haltebucht für Busse. Direkt dahinter geht es rechts ab in die "An der Steige". So wie die straße heisst gehts dann jetzt immer weiter gerade aus und hoch, bis eine linkskurve kommt nach welcher ihr die Straße nach links raus verlasst. Hier befindet sich auch ein Schild Richtung "GRILLPLATZ", aber da wollt ihr nicht hin.  Ihr seid dann auf dem "Steinerner Weg". Das ist der Punkt an dem ihr abbiegen sollt . Ihr fahrt jetzt einfach den "Steinerner Weg" bis zum Wald durch. So ca. nen kilometer (?). Geradeaus halt .

Wenn ihr alles richtig gemacht habt, solltet ihr jetzt zu eurer linken abfallende Weinberge haben, und zu eurer rechten glaub ich auch. Jetzt fahrt ihr grob geschätzte 500m-1km gerade aus, solange bis aus dem geteerten Weg ein kleiner am Wald gebauter Parkplatz wird und ihr euch quasi direkt am Wald befindet. 

Hier Stehenbleiben. kurz zumindest .

Von hier ergeben sich verschiedenste Möglichkeiten. Links führt ein schmaler Trail weg (Schmetterling und Blatt glaub ich), nach rechts geht auch ein singletrail weg (zwischen der Holzbank durch) und dazu noch die breiten geradeaus und rechtsWaldwege. Es gibt viele verschiedene Pfade mit verschiedenen Bezeichnungen und Markierungen (Schmetterling Punkt Blatt Eichhörnchen) um nur einige zu nennen. Diese kann man dann je nach Bedarf frei kombinieren und halt schauen wo man so langfahren will . 

Ich starte am liebsten indem ich links abbiege richtung schmetterling und dann irgendwann an einer abzweigung richtung Blatt wechsel. Am Anfang 'verliert' man sowieso ab und an mal seinen eigentlichen Pfad, davon sollte man sich nicht aufhalten lassen sondern einfach schön da oben seine runden drehen! Irgendwo kommt man immer raus, und irgendwo auch immer wieder rein... 

Viel Spaß (ich hoffe meine Beschreibung ist verständlich - bei unklarheiten einfach melden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rückenwindraser (12. November 2008)

Durch den Veitshöchheimer Wald führt auch der M-Weg. Immer nur dem großen M folgen (nein nicht dem großen gelben M)
Da gibts ein paar schöne Stellen. 
Dann gibts noch den Panoramaweg durch die Weinberge und am aktiven Steinbruch vorbei . Starten könnte man in klein Ochsenfurt.

Hier der Link:
http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=de&msa=0&ll=49.677751,10.04395&spn=0.005124,0.009656&t=h&z=17&msid=101177532131057691392.00045b76c3e386c134c6d


----------



## reglos (12. November 2008)

Soweit ich weiss führt aber der standard M weg an den meisten schönen trails vorbei und zieht sich eher auf Waldstraßen? Kann aber gut sein dass ich mich da auch vertue . Ich hatte noch keine tolle M Fahrt ;D.

Gilt es aber mal beizeiten nachzuholen 
mfg


----------



## G-ZERO FX (12. November 2008)

M-weg abfahrt nach Retzbach ist nicht zu verachten


----------



## cosy (12. November 2008)

reglos schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss führt aber der standard M weg an den meisten schönen trails vorbei und zieht sich eher auf Waldstraßen? Kann aber gut sein dass ich mich da auch vertue . Ich hatte noch keine tolle M Fahrt ;D.
> 
> Gilt es aber mal beizeiten nachzuholen
> mfg



Du musst nach Überquerung der Günterslebener Str. dem blauen Punkt folgen - nicht dem M, da gibt´s dann auch ein paar nette Abfahrten ;-)

Cosy


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (14. November 2008)

Hey,
cooler Thread hier! Bin gestern mit Zwackel91 auch schon den allersten Trail gefahren (den am Heuchelhof) an sich sehr geil nur die Stufen waren für mich etwas heftig und bei dem "Weg" zur Abfahrt muss man aufpassen das man mit dem Hinterrad nicht den Baumstamm erwischt...
Jetzt hab ich hier nochmal eine Frage: bin am 25.10. (Samstag) mit der RSG zum ersten mal gefahren (Tourengruppe). Dort sind wir die Weinberge hoch und dann (bin mir nicht sicher, glaube aber der heisst so) den Höhenweg an der Seite der Weinberge runter, war finde ich ein sehr schöne Trail mit etwas Geröll zwischendrin. Jetzt weiss ich nur nicht mehr wo wir da aufgefahren sind!? Mit Orientierungssinn ists bei mir nicht weit her -.-
Und dann hatten wir noch einen Trail mit sehr viel flow dabei (einen der besten die ich in meinem kurzen MTB-Leben gefahren bin ) da kam man in Kitzingen raus. Hier wurde auch schon ein Kitzinger Trail angesprochen aber ich weiss nicht ob das der selbe ist und wie man da direkt hinkommt!
Wäre super nett wenn jemand die Wege zu diesen zwei Trails (direkte Anfahrten) nochmal erklären könnte!
mfG


----------



## cosy (14. November 2008)

Hi, 
ich nehme mal an, Du bist den Panorama-Höhenweg Richtung Ochsenfurt gefahren - und so geht´s auf direkten Weg dort hin:

Du fährst den Radweg Richtung Ochsenfurt. In bzw kurz vor Winterhausen fährst du auf der Asphaltstraße Richtung Erlach (den Berg hoch). Nach ca. 1,5 km Bergfahrt (könnte auch ein bisserl weniger sein...) gehts rechts auf nen asphaltierten Feldweg. Den fährst du immer entlang - du überquerst dann mal ne Straße, wo es links zum Parkplatz am Wildpark geht. Du fährst aber immer gerade aus. Irgendwann wirst du dann auf der rechten Seite den Einstieg zum Trail finden.
Nach Kitzingen ist es vom Panoramaweg auch nicht so schwer zu finden:
du fährst den Panorama-Höhenweg, am Ende fährst du Richtung Ochsenfurt, nach ca 50 m (noch vor den ersten Häusern) gehts links nen geteerten Rad- bzw. Wanderweg nach links. Den folgst du einfach Richtung "Erlach". Irgendwann kommst du dann auf den Trail. Hab keine Lust es noch genauer zu beschreiben (besorg dir am besten ne Wanderkarte, damit du dich net verfährst). 
Ach ja, falls du nen GPS hast, kann ich dir den Track schicken (einfach PM)


Gruß
Cosy


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (14. November 2008)

Klasse, danke! Du hast meinen Samstag gerettet 
GPS hab ich leider nicht aber wird schon klappen


----------



## flocu (14. November 2008)

Den Kitzinger Trail wirste allein nur sehr schwer wieder finden. Selbst wenn Du den Einstieg nach der Autobahnbrücke noch kennst ist das Stück zwischen erstem Teilstück und Golfplatzteilstück sehr verwirrend. 
Ich versuchs trotzdem mal (-;

Von Kaltensondheim aus ist es beim ersten Mal leichter zu finden:

Gegenüber vom Friedhof in die Gasse und rechts halten
An Feldern vorbei auf einen Wald zusteuern, parallel zur Autobahn
Gerade über die Autobahnbrücke
Am Waldrand zweigt der Weg links und rechts ab, der Trailhead ist gerade aus in den Wald rein
Nach einer Bachdurchfahrt und einigen Wurzelpassagen kommt an einer Kreuzung links ein ziemlich verfallenes Holzgebilde
Dort links den Berg hoch
Man trifft wieder auf einen Weg, gerade aus weiter
Auf dem Weg rechts an einem Häuschen von den Amis vorbei und halbrechts auf dem Weg bleiben
Geradeaus weiter, bis an einer Kreuzung rechts ein langgezogenes ehemaliges Munitionsdepot kommt.
Dort links abzweigen und auf der Straße bleiben.
Vor der großen weiten Fläche mit einem weiteren Munitionsdepot samt Aussichtsturm bei letzter Gelegenheit rechts in den Wald.
Auf dem Waldweg bleiben, bis eine Straße quer kommt, dort links.
Ein weiteres Mal, bevor es auf die große weite Fläche geht rechts in den Wald stechen
Etwas rechts halten um die Lichtung rum.
Dann den schönsten Trail in der Gegend genießen!


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (15. November 2008)

cool, danke! heut bin ich nicht dazu gekommen aber morgen werd ich nochmal höhenweg und evtl auch kitzingen fahren
ihr seid klasse 
ahja btt: die trails kann ich auch jedem anderen empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reglos (19. November 2008)

revolution, ich weiss zwar net wie schwer die zu finden sind, aber die können wir auch gern mal die tage zusammen fahren! dann kennsch den auch


----------



## DahlemerHamba (20. November 2008)

Tach, 

den Kitzinger Trail habe ich auch auf der 2. Seite (21.10.2007) dieses Threads beschrieben. Luftbild aus Google-Earth inklusive.


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (20. November 2008)

@DahlemerHamba:
Ja sry, wusste nicht genau ob der selbe gemeint war...
@reglos:
klar, können wir mal fahren bin bis jetzt auch nur Höhenweg nach Kitzingen bin ich noch nicht gekommen aber das wird schon nicht so kompliziert sein, wir haben ja die Anleitung von flocu 
Sonntag könnte ich ziemlich sicher, schreib mich halt an wenn du Bock hast
mfG


----------



## reglos (24. November 2008)

vielleicht ein bißchen was spät, aber trotzdem:

ich würd morgen gern viel biken gehen, irgendwann so gegen mittag 12h-13h-14h starten bis abends 18h hab ich max Zeit. Leider is mein kollege zu beschäftigt.

Bin 22 jahre alt, all-mountain-fully fahrer, im groben und ganzen recht fit da viel sportlich unterwegs. Fahr alles hoch, und auch alles runter, soweit ich halt kann . 

Wenn wer bock & Zeit hat PM ! Wo wir fahren is auch egal, hauptsache geil und traillastig. Nä, hauptsache fahren! .

Vielleicht erreich ich ja noch wen von euch bis morgen früh 

Grüße !


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (25. November 2008)

Also ich WÄRE ja mitgefahren, sitz aber grad mit Grippe vorm Rechner war gestern und heute auch nicht in der Schule. N' andermal klappts bestimmt 
btw: bin zwar erst 17 würd aber trotzdem gern mal ne runde mit dir drehen 
mfG


----------



## reglos (25. November 2008)

schadeh :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reglos (25. November 2008)

war geilst heute . Sag einfach bescheid wenn du wieder gsund bist !!

mfg


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (25. November 2008)

wo warste denn?


----------



## reglos (26. November 2008)

margetshöchheim in den wald rein, sehr flowiger trail, wie hier im thread irgendwo beschrieben.. dann da rauf und runter und eine verbindung zunem andern trail geschlagen den ich auch schonmal gefahren bin.. insgesamt sehr geiler tag mit 3,5h schwerstarbeit . Nur meine Füße sind fast abgefallen, die sommer clickies sind einfach zu sommerig... werd morgen mal überschuhe holen.

will mit der zeit alle threads mal gefahren sein die hier im thread stehen, man findet immer wieder was feines 

Mfg


----------



## G-ZERO FX (18. Dezember 2008)

...


----------



## G-ZERO FX (18. Dezember 2008)

Tag zusammen,

nach langer Abwesenheit erhebe ich den Thread mal wieder aus der Dunkelheit. 

Habe letzte Saison den ein oder anderen interessanten Trail gefunden. Ich fange mal mit nen vor allem zZ (winter) interessanten Trail an.

Dieser liegt oberhalb von Randersacker, doch um mir die langwierige Anfahrtsbeschreibung zu ersparen hier mal ein Link von einem Google Earth Bild

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/244354

Der Einstig ist relativ schmal, liegt aber direkt an dem Flurweg!

Zur Charakteristik des Trails:

Der 1. Teil des Trails schlängelt sich durch zum Teil enges Gestrüpp. Wie gesagt zZ ist er anfangs ziemlich rutschig aber das bringt die nötige Schärfe in den Trail
Der 2. Teil des Trails ist dann was für Spezialisten (würde ihn auf der Singeltrailskala auf S3 einschätzen) Es die geht die letzten 50m über sehr unregelmäßige Stufen hinab welche schon eine ausgereifte Technik fordern.

Mir persönlich macht dieser Trail viel Spaß, da er zum einem flowig ist und zum anderen eine gute Technik erfordert. 

Die zweite Ortsmarke auf dem Google-Earth bild zeigt auf den Schüttberg. Dort wurde letzte Saison die Schaufel geschwungen. Entstanden sind dabei eine Line mit zwei Drops, ein Pumptrack, div kleinere Kicker und ein Step down mit angsteinflößenden Gäp
____________________________________________________________

Der zweite Trail den ich noch hinzufügen möchte liegt mir persönlich doch sehr am Herzen. Zur Lokalisierung erst mal wieder ein Link:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/244340

Dieser Trail hat mMn das Potential zu ner guten Freeridestrecke zu werden. Es gibt zumindest Anlieger, nen Drop (1,5m) und Kicker 
Jedoch ist die Strecke (hoffentlich) gerade noch im Aufbau, also nicht zu viel erwarten. 

So, das wars erst mal. Schreibt mal was ihr von den Trails so haltet und scheut euch nicht mal selbst nen Trail zu posten

Gruß


----------



## flocu (18. Dezember 2008)

Der Alex vom Biketreff ist die Stufen von dem ersten Trail schonmal komplett runter, selbst die letzten beiden!
Den 2. Trail muss ich mir erstmal anschauen.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (19. Dezember 2008)

okay, den trail kennt jemand...hät ich net gedacht. Die Stufen sind schon kniffelig, jedoch heben sich die letzten beiden nicht so heraus, oder?


----------



## DahlemerHamba (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi G-Zero, 

zwei Anmerkungen möchte ich noch zu den Trails in Randersacker und Theilheim machen: 

- Beim *Randersackerer Trail *sind wir beim letzten "Besuch" vom Grundstückseigentümer angesprochen worden. Er hat zwar nichts dagegen, wenn wir den Pfad benutzen. Bei der Treppe hat er uns aber gebeten, diese nicht zu befahren, da sich immer wieder Stein beim abfahren lösen, die er wieder richten muss. Da die Ansprache absolut freundlich und locker ablief, ist es denk ich o.k., wenn wir die Treppe nicht nutzen (bei aller Verlockung )
- Der *Theilheimer Trail* liegt im Jagdrevier eines So-stell-ich-mir-einen-verbohrten-Jäger-mit-null-Hirn-vor. Diese Person fängt wahrscheinlich augenblicklich an zu schäumen, wenn er einen neugebauten Hügel sieht. Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen, wenn Ihr Euch so richtig auslassen würdet, aber habt immer ein Auge für Eure Umgebung.  Es gibt in dem Bereich auch ein paar Gräben in Falllinie, die man sicherlich optimal für eine neue Linie nutzen kann. 

Die Idee mit der Hardcopy aus Google-Earth ist gut. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal eine Verlängerung des Theilheimer Trail einstellen.


----------



## DahlemerHamba (19. Dezember 2008)

Sooo, 

hier also meine Tipps: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/244636

Der Trail beginnt am Kartoffelturm oberhalb von Randersacker (im Bild fehlt der Anfang) und führt oberhalb der Weinberge Richtung Osten. An der großen Kreuzung am obersten Rand der Weinberge biegt Ihr links ab und dann gleich wieder rechts. Nach ca. 200m geht es (in einer Kurve) halbrechts in den nächsten Pfad. Der spuckt Euch wieder auf einen Wiesenweg aus, wo Ihr sofort links müsst. Nach 50m geht es gerade über einen kreuzenden Weg in den nächsten Pfad. Dieser endet auf einer (z. Zt. gepflügten, aber fahrbaren) Wiese. Nach der Wiese gleich wieder rechts, später gerade über einen Waldweg und dann links dem nächsten Weg ca. 100m folgen. Hier geht es wieder rechts weg (kann man leicht übersehen) und am Rand einer Wiese (in Theilheimer Kreise, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, "Bumswiesele" genannt ) entlang. Nachdem dieser Trail wieder in einen Waldweg gemündet ist, tendenziell immer rechts halten, bis Ihr oberhalb von Theilheim den Wald verlasst und direkten Anschluss an G-Zero´s Pfad habt. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/244637

Die zweite Möglichkeit beginnt wieder im Südwesten von Theilheim. An einer Kreuzung am Waldrand (dort steht, zumindest im Sommer, auch eine Bank) zuerst links, und dann gleich rechts halten. Kurz bevor der Weg den Wald verlässt, müsst Ihr scharf rechts in einen Trail. An dessen Ende erst mal links auf den Betonweg, bis Ihr an der nächsten Waldecke rechts in den nächsten Trail abbiegt. Am unteren Ende links halten, bis Ihr nach ca. 300m zur nächsten Waldecke (rechts) kommt. Hier führt ein Pfad in den Wald hinein, der zur "Hasenzüchter-Anlage" führt, wo Ihr entweder wieder links zum Kartoffelturm oder gerade zur Verbindungsstraße Theilheim-Randersacker kommt. 

Viele Späße!!!


----------



## G-ZERO FX (19. Dezember 2008)

Wow, dachte wirklich nicht das der Randersackerer Trail bekannt ist...

den speierfeld Trail bin ich gestern erst gefahren. Lohnt sich in beide Richtung und ist außerdem landschaftlich ziemlich anspruchsvoll.

Wegen des Theilheimer Trails hoffen wir mal, dass der Jäger schon so verkalkt ist, dass er nicht mitbekommt was da geschieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leondad (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin Vor ein paar Wochen mal oben Richtung Kartoffelturm unterwegs gewesen, hab nach ein paar netten Sachen gesucht und war plötzlich in so ein Art "Mauer-Graben" unterwegs...
Weiß jemand was das ist/war und obs da was zum Spielen gibt? 

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## G-ZERO FX (19. Dezember 2008)

war es zufällig dieser hier?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/244908

ist sehr schön zum Wandern, jedoch biketechnisch ist da glaub ich nur mit Bauarbeiten was drin


----------



## DahlemerHamba (20. Dezember 2008)

Hier nochmal zwei hübsche Sachen bei Theilheim: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/245110

Der Grenzpfad (grün) ist am leichtesten von der Autobahnbrücke über die A3 zu finden. Hier einfach immer links am Wald entlang Richtung Süden. Auf der Höhe gehts dann mal unscheinbar links in den Wald hinein. Dann folgen 750m Trailglück.

Die Fanni-Abfahrt (rot) beginnt westlich vom Lindelbacher Steinbruch. An der alten Hütte muß man bergab an der Wiese fahren. Bevor der Weg in den Wald mündet, gehts dann rechts weg. Der folgende Pfad ist dann leicht zu finden. Ende ist dann im Lützelgrund (Vorsicht: Der Pfad mündet genau auf einen Weinbergsweg. Also obacht wegen des Verkehrs )


----------



## DahlemerHamba (20. Dezember 2008)

Und weils so schön ist (vielleicht auch weil das Wetter besch... ist) hier nochmal was: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/245118

Die Anfahrt ist am einfachsten über Winterhausen. Hier am Ortsschild Richtung Fuchsstadt links und der Asphaltstraße immer bergauf folgen. Wenns denn oben flacher wird, links halten bis es aus dem Wald herausgeht. Dann, immer noch auf Asphalt, an einer Hecke entlang bis der Flurweg einen 90-Grad-Linksknick macht. Hier nicht links, sondern gerade einen kleinen Gegenanstieg hoch, bis man im Steinbruch ist. Hier links halten und den Pfad folgen. An dessen Ende müsst Ihr links und am Stein mit der Aufschrift "Steinhauerweg" gleich wieder rechts in die Hecke (Vorsicht: Hier ist oft eine Kette quer über den Weg gespannt). Danach immer gerade aus in die hübsche Abfahrt (Steil, teilweise hängend, mit Treppe zwischendrin). Ende ist dann in Goßmannsdort in der Nähe des Bahnübergangs.


----------



## DahlemerHamba (5. Januar 2009)

Hier also ein Bild und eine kurze Beschreibung: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/254938

Start ist gegenüber des Würzburger Golfplatzes mit einem kleinen Sprung in den Wald. Dort immer bergab über Stufen (kurz mal den Spitztannenweg kreuzen) bis man am Wendeplatz des Steigerwaldwegs ankommt. Hier beginnt ein ca. 200m langer Pfad, der immer am Hang entlang führt. Zum Schluss gehts dann wieder senkrecht bergab zur Reichenberger Straße (Obacht: Bevor man auf dem Schotter an der Reichenberger Str. ankommt, ist nochmal eine fiese Regenrinne, die man gerne mal übersieht!)


----------



## flocu (5. Januar 2009)

cool cool
danke


----------



## Maddin M. (7. Januar 2009)

sehr schön... da ist ja fast alles rund um Randersacker/Theilheim mit dabei... hoffentlich bleibt der Drop noch bissl stehen!

Hab noch etwas in Theilheim... vielleciht kennts jemand noch net...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/256079

Gerbrunner Weg hoch, dann oben am Berg die erste links auf nen Schotter-/Weinbergsweg, immer geradeaus, rechts-links-Kehre nehmen, dann nach links den Trail runter bis es gegen Ende rechts in das kleine Waldstück reingeht... dort gibts dann nen zwar kurzen, aber doch sehr lustigen Trail (2 schöne Absätze!!), der euch dann am Anfang des Weinwanderweges "Altenberg" ausspuckt.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/256079


----------



## DahlemerHamba (7. Januar 2009)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> sehr schön... da ist ja fast alles rund um Randersacker/Theilheim mit dabei... hoffentlich bleibt der Drop noch bissl stehen!
> 
> Hab noch etwas in Theilheim... vielleciht kennts jemand noch net...
> 
> ...




Meine Haus- und Hofabfahrt.  Die nehm´ ich bei fast jeder Fahrt mit. Sehr hübsch und auch nach vielen Fahrten immer wieder gut für einen kleinen Adrenalinschub.  

Grüße aus Dahla nach Ränzi


----------



## Vollidiot79 (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hab sehr aufmerksam alles gelesen, iss ja schon sehr viel gesagt worden und ich habe nun viel zu tun mit freude

Falls es jemanden interessiert geb ich auch mal was ab:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/gesamtes-tourenarchiv/mountainbike.html?search_federal=&search_country=&search_words=W%C3%BCrzburg

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keller79 (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich verfolge den Thread nun schon etwas länger, sehr interessant. Kennt jemand Trails im nördlichen Landkreis (Kürnach/Estenfeld/Rimpar). Bin relativ neu hier und habe nur im Maidbronner Wald den Rot Kreuz Weg entdeckt, ich denke aber, auch der Gramschatzer Wald müsste was hergeben. Kennt da jemand was?
MfG
Flo


----------



## G-ZERO FX (16. Januar 2009)

uh... soweit ich mich da auskenne gibts da net so viel, aber mal schauen... 

Bin heut mal den neuen Trail vom Golfplatz gefahren

Gruß


----------



## Rückenwindraser (18. Januar 2009)

Komme aus Estenfeld und kenne keinen nennenswerten Trail in der Gegend.
Ich glaube im Wald nördlich vom Oberen Rothof gibts nen Trail aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher .


----------



## G-ZERO FX (20. Januar 2009)

DahlemerHamba schrieb:


> Sooo,
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/244637
> ...




Bin den Trail heute mal gefahren... echt


----------



## Maddin M. (21. Januar 2009)

Jo, schön flowig der Trail


----------



## steff-vw (23. Januar 2009)

Rückenwindraser schrieb:


> Komme aus Estenfeld und kenne keinen nennenswerten Trail in der Gegend.
> Ich glaube im Wald nördlich vom Oberen Rothof gibts nen Trail aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher .



Also in der Gegend ist nix zu holen. Leider.
Weder Richtung Rottendorf noch Richtung Rothof.
Waldwege ja, Trails nein.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (25. Januar 2009)

DahlemerHamba schrieb:


> Und weils so schön ist (vielleicht auch weil das Wetter besch... ist) hier nochmal was:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/245118
> 
> Die Anfahrt ist am einfachsten über Winterhausen. Hier am Ortsschild Richtung Fuchsstadt links und der Asphaltstraße immer bergauf folgen. Wenns denn oben flacher wird, links halten bis es aus dem Wald herausgeht. Dann, immer noch auf Asphalt, an einer Hecke entlang bis der Flurweg einen 90-Grad-Linksknick macht. Hier nicht links, sondern gerade einen kleinen Gegenanstieg hoch, bis man im Steinbruch ist. Hier links halten und den Pfad folgen. An dessen Ende müsst Ihr links und am Stein mit der Aufschrift "Steinhauerweg" gleich wieder rechts in die Hecke (Vorsicht: Hier ist oft eine Kette quer über den Weg gespannt). Danach immer gerade aus in die hübsche Abfahrt (Steil, teilweise hängend, mit Treppe zwischendrin). Ende ist dann in Goßmannsdort in der Nähe des Bahnübergangs.



 Hab mir heute den Trail mal angeschaut und war begeistert. Ist auf jeden Fall mal ne herausvorderung, vorallem zZ mit Matsch und Eis. 
Also wers drauf hat sollte sich den Trail nicht entgehen lassen!

Gruß


----------



## mainrider (26. Januar 2009)

@keller79:
Ich komm aus Rimpar und kenn mich daher ganz gut im Gramschatzer Wald aus. Soweit ich weiss ist der Rot-Kreuz Weg der einzige interessante Pfad und das auch nur ab dem Einsiedel (meiner Meinung nach), da 90% davor von den Waldarbeitern zerstört wurde. Ansonsten eben nur Schotterwege und so...


----------



## DahlemerHamba (2. Februar 2009)

Servus, 

hier mal wieder was neues. Der Pfad ist zum Teil fast noch ein bisschen jungfräulich, aber trotzdem reizvoll (auch für die Genussbiker, da er ganz neue Ausblicke in das Maintal bietet). Wenn er jetzt im Winter häufiger befahren wird, besteht auch Hoffnung, dass er im Sommer noch nutzbar ist. Eine Bitte nur an dieser Stelle: Denkt vor allem in diesem Bereich daran, die Belastung der Natur niedrig zu halten, dann haben alle Beteiligten langfristig mehr davon!

Hier also der Trail: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/274525

Start ist am Rande des Heuchelhofes an der Infotafel "Typische Wildrosenarten." Hier kann man sich entweder direkt an der Tafel oder ca. 30m weiter links (ist interessanter) in eine kleine Abfahrt stürzen. Beide Varianten münden in einen Feldweg, den Ihr kurz (max. 100m) bergab fahrt. Hier geht es nun halb rechts ab in einen kleinen Pfad, der am Hang entlang immer wieder durch kleine Hecken führt. Am Waldrand angekommen, ist es etwas verwildert. Wenn man aber den Trampelspuren erst kurz bergan und dann wieder abwärts folgt, erreicht man eine Wiese (man umfährt ein umzäuntes Gartengrundstück). Auf der Wiese fahrt Ihr bergab, bis Ihr einen Weg erreicht. Hier rechts und nach 50m gleich wieder scharfrechts einen Weg folgen. Nach 150m kommt eine Kreuzung im Wald, die Ihr gerade überquert und in einen Pfad fahrt. Dieser Pfad führt nun am Hang leicht steigend entlang und mündet in eine Kreuzung. Wenn Ihr dort nach rechts fahrt, kommt Ihr wieder Richtung Heuchelhof. 

Wer pfadfinderisch einigermaßen fit ist, wird hoffentlich alles finden. Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Glück! 

Have Fun!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (2. Februar 2009)

wenn das der trail ist (flo kennt den auch) dann ist der nicht neu.. bin den schon zig mal gefahren.. ist intressant


----------



## flocu (2. Februar 2009)

Es ist weiter unterhalb von dem Standardtrail, den Du meinst Steve. 
Oben wars am Samstag so richtig zugfroren, da haben wir n bissl weiter unten unser Glück probiert. 
Ich fands auch sehr nett, weils halt mal was Anderes war. V.a. oberhalb von den Schrebergärten wars schö.

Der obere Standardtrail ist aber scho ne Spur schöner unter normalen Bedingungen.


Interessant ist das sicherlich, wenn man auf dem Feldweg von der Staustufe Randersacker kommt und Richtung Heuchelhof will. 
Dann kann man das Schrebergartenteilstück als extra Schleife mitnehmen anstatt direkt und steil zum Steinbruch oben zu fahren.


----------



## DahlemerHamba (3. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, das größte Problem wird im Sommer der Bewuchs sein, da der Pfad über Wiesen und durch einige Büsche führt. 

Deswegen: Fahren, fahren, fahren - und immer an eine schöne (Trampel-) Spur denken...


----------



## Maddin M. (3. Februar 2009)

Glaub, dort war ich auch schon mal unterwegs. Bin dann aber mittendrin umgekehrt, weil ich dachte, der Trail hört sowieso gleich auf, hehe.


----------



## Hebus (3. Februar 2009)

Moin,
falls es jemanden interessiert: Zu den Touren vom Biketreff nehm ich jetzt immer mein GPS mit, zeichne die Strecken auf und lade sie bei www.GPSies.com hoch. Dort einfach unter "Name / Description" nach "Biketreff" suchen. Es sind noch nicht wirklich viele Touren, aber das wird schon noch. 

Gruss


----------



## empie (17. Februar 2009)

Das mit den Tracks bei GPSies ist eine super Sache! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Hebus (9. April 2009)

So, ich bin grade dabei meine Strecken bei GPSies auszumisten. Zu einen ist jetzt die sehr schoene Biketreff Tour von gestern drin und zu anderen der M-Weg bis Retzbach. Dafuer fliegen wohl ein paar andere raus, die nicht so schoen sind...

Wer laedt denn hier noch seine GPS Strecken hoch? Und bei welcher Seite?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## empie (10. April 2009)

Ich lade sie zwar nicht hoch, habe sie aber bei gpsies gefunden:
tracks von joelatte
bin noch nichts gefahren, sieht aber teilweise recht ordentlich aus. werde den cannondale track am schenkenturm morgen einmal abfahren


----------



## empie (13. April 2009)

Falls bei dem wetter jemand mitliest:
also ich kann zum schenkenturm track link sagen, dass es sich lohnt, wenn man nicht zu viel technisches erwartet und einfach schöne trails fahren will. insgesamt ganz coole runde, bis auf die schleife im waldstück, die rimpar am nähesten liegen. die kann man sich eigentlich sparen.
schöne woche noch


----------



## Jerd (15. April 2009)

reglos schrieb:


> Trail:
> 
> Ich hab hier den thread mal durchgestöbert und mich gewundert, dass der Veitshöchheimer Wald noch nicht erwähnt wurde (oder täusche ich mich und hab den überlesen??)
> 
> Naja hier einfach mal die kurze Variante wie man dahin kommt. Falls jemand was unklar sein sollte einfach anschreiben .



War über Ostern in Veitshöchheim und hab mit einem geliehenen Bike die hier vorgestellten Trails mal abgefahren - echt nett! 1.000 Dank an reglos und an all, die hier im Thread posten


----------



## farao (15. April 2009)

empie schrieb:


> insgesamt ganz coole runde, bis auf die schleife im waldstück, die rimpar am nähesten liegen. die kann man sich eigentlich sparen.


Das Stück hatte früher den Effekt sich schön durch den Schlamm zu wühlen, da der Abschnitt im Tal fast ganzjährig durchnässt war. Allerdings wurde der Talweg vor zwei oder drei Jahren zur Waldautobahn umgebaut und hat damit an Originalität verloren. Der Rest der Schleife ist Ok, wenn man die paar Meter mehr fahren möchte, wie du schon sagst, aber auch kein muss.


----------



## empie (15. April 2009)

@thomas oder andere "hacker":
ist es eigentlich irgendwie möglich den festen speicherort einer angehängten datei (kml oder kmz) ausfindig zu machen. ich fände einen zusatz im anhang dialog "als google MAPS link" einfügen klasse. wenn man weiß, wo die datei ist und angemeldet ist, sollte es auch möglich sein diese über einen direkten link wie diesen hier einzufügen, oder?
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...l=48.858193,2.289619&spn=0.0054,0.011351&om=1

das ganze hätte den vorteil, dass man den track nicht gleich in einem öffentlichen portal, wie gpsies einstellt, ihn aber trotzdem schnell anschauen und speichern kann. das ist vor allem für wegstücke bzw trails auf "nicht-waldautobahnen" sinnvoll.

so in etwa habe ich mir das gedacht:
Anhang anzeigen Mtb-trailGramschatzerWald.kml [URL="http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl%DE&q=http://drop.io/download/49e63eda/8c5972f3805c2bd5506015b13c2afd9e73191e29/5f1af780-0c25-012c-1000-f9f9202a26b9/8a809cf0-0c25-012c-85dd-f6a3024025cf/mtb-trailgramschatzerwald.kml/mtb_trailgramschatzerwald_kml.kml"]tour bei google maps
[/URL]  ps. die angehängte runde stammt von gpsies und ist ziemlich bescheiden... ich habe da keinen trail gesehen, sondern nur querliegende bäume.

am besten wäre natürlich noch eine kartenvorschau, wie bei einem angehängten bild, wenn das nicht zu langsam ist... man kann ja mal träumen.

oder eine andere idee: man könnte das alles in den tour und spotguide einbauen und dann dorthin verlinken. macht das finden einfacher.

wo ich schon dabei bin: 
das dateiformat gpx wäre im übrigen auch noch klasse als mögliche auswahl im anhänge-menü.

schönen gruß


----------



## Marcus (16. April 2009)

Hast du den Tourguide mal ausprobiert? http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/ Da kannst du GPX-Tracks hochladen und sie dir auch auf einer Karte anschauen.

KML/KMZ haben wir da nach dem Relaunch noch nicht wieder (aktuell nur GPX), kommt aber zusammen mit anderen Formaten bald wieder.

Das Einfuegen einer Datei bei Google Maps wird selbst mit einem Direktlink nicht funktionieren, da Google Maps ja die Anfrage an unseren Server stellt und selbst nicht bei uns eingeloggt ist - unser Server wird also den Anhang nicht rausruecken.

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## empie (16. April 2009)

@rikman 





rikman schrieb:


> http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/ Da kannst du GPX-Tracks hochladen und sie dir auch auf einer Karte anschauen.


 vielen dank. ich hatte es mir schon angesehen, aber nichts von gps daten gesehen. 
kann man die postition der strecke nich automatisch aus den gps daten nehmen, wenn man nichts einträgt? die motocross-strecke ist deswegen falsch platziert. und übersehe ich was, oder kann ich den eintrag weder löschen noch ändern, wenn ich ihn eingestellt habe??? Danke

ich habe den trail durch den gramschatzer wald bis nach maidbronn zu den fischteichen reingestellt. wer ihn noch nicht kennen sollte: in einer bike-bravo würde "mords flow" stehen, oder so...

wäre cool, wenn die anderen auch eine markierung setzten oder sogar einen track hochladen könnten. das macht das finden deutlich einfacher!

wo ich schon dabei bin: Motocross-Strecke im Gramschatzer-Wald


----------



## reglos (2. Juli 2009)

wer will morgen biken?? pm plz !!


----------



## DahlemerHamba (8. Juli 2009)

Servus, 

wo gibt es im Raum Würzburg/Kitzingen/Schweinfurt (offizielle) Dirtbike/BMX-Strecken zum trainieren? 

Ich kenne eigentlich nur die Strecke bei Höchberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DahlemerHamba (1. August 2009)

Tach auch, 

wir haben einen neugebauten Pfad unter die Stollen genommen. Sehr hübsch und vor allem leicht zu finden. 

Einfach im Steinbachtal an der Autobahn-Unterführung neben (bitte nicht auf  ) der A3 Richtung Frankfurt einsteigen. Dann immer schön neben der Autobahn entlang Richtung Kist. Der Pfad mündet direkt in die altbekannte Strecke, die an der Ampelkreuzung von Eisingen endet. 

Viel Spaß!

P.S. Der Pfad ist in beide Richtungen sehr zu empfehlen. Insgesamt über 3 km Vergnügen!


----------



## cosy (1. August 2009)

DahlemerHamba schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> wir haben einen neugebauten Pfad unter die Stollen genommen. Sehr hübsch und vor allem leicht zu finden.
> 
> ...



@DahlemerHamba:
den Pfad bin ich am Dienstag gefahren - super Trail!     Da habt ihr ganze Arbeit geleistet!!! Weiter so!!!

Den Trail kann man übrigens super mit dem Wurzeltrail verbinden (bergab wie auch bergauf)

Cosy


----------



## DahlemerHamba (10. August 2009)

Zuallererst muss ich sagen, dass nicht wir den Trail gebaut haben, sondern ein mir nicht bekannter Personenkreis. 

Aber auch ich kann nur sagen: DANKE!!! Da habt ihr euch mächtig ins Zeug gelegt (wer auch immer ihr seid) 

Ich habe gestern aber noch eine VERLÄNGERUNG des PFADES gefunden!!!

Ich hoffe, ich kann es vernünftig beschreiben: 

Wenn ihr von der Unterführung vom Guttenberger Forsthaus (dort, wo der o.g. Pfad endet) in Richtung Wurzelweg fährt, kommt zuerst der altbekannte breitere Pfad, der auf den großen Schotterwendeplatz mündet. Dort einfach weiter auf dem Schotterweg und an der nächsten Kreuzung nach links (im Moment steht da ein Schild: "Durchfahrt für Baustellenfahrzeuge verboten"). Kurz nach der Kreuzung geht nun rechts ein unscheinbarer Pfad in den Wald. Dieser geht schön kurvig bergab bis ihr kurz vor dem Wurzelweg wieder ausgespuckt werden. 

Prädikat: Seeehr hübsch!


----------



## DahlemerHamba (10. August 2009)

Sooo, 

der Übersicht halber hier noch eine Karte der beiden neuen Pfade. 

Viel Spaß!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/434095


----------



## kamrehn (10. August 2009)

Wollte mich nur den Dankesreden anschließen. Ihr habt da großes geleistet und einen wirklich flowigen Trail gebaut.  
Bin gestern gleich zweimal durch.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (10. August 2009)

au geil da gibts endlich was ..
bin 1x den alten durch (von eisingen kommend) und stand plötzlich auf der autobahn..

das war ehrlich gesagt meine grösste sorge da nicht fahren zu  können.. die woche gleicih mal hin =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamrehn (10. August 2009)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:


> au geil da gibts endlich was ..
> bin 1x den alten durch (von eisingen kommend) und stand plötzlich auf der autobahn..
> 
> das war ehrlich gesagt meine grösste sorge da nicht fahren zu  können.. die woche gleicih mal hin =)



Ok, aber auch wenn man den alten Trail zur Autobahn folgt geht rechts mittlerweile ein unscheinbares Pfädchen weg bis zur Böschung und dann steil runter fast direkt in den Kreisverkehr.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (11. August 2009)

wird wohl zeit das ich mal wieder nach wü komme...


----------



## SteveLorenzios (12. August 2009)

bei dem neuen trail im guttenberger forst: da ist doch der tunnel unter der a3 wo man von der "würzburger seite" auf die "reichenberger seite " des waldes kommt.. ist der wieder durchfahrbar?!


----------



## kamrehn (13. August 2009)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:


> bei dem neuen trail im guttenberger forst: da ist doch der tunnel unter der a3 wo man von der "würzburger seite" auf die "reichenberger seite " des waldes kommt.. ist der wieder durchfahrbar?!



Der ist zwar wieder offen, aber trotzdem aufpassen. Bin am Sonntag gefahren da konnte man komplett durchfahren, dann Dienstag früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit wäre ich fast von Bauspriessen aus dem Sattel gehebelt worden.  Die haben die gekreuzt in die Unterführung gestellt. Man sieht in dem langen Teil halt recht schlecht.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (13. August 2009)

der trail an der a3 ist schon geil  
einzige nachteil: die autobahn   schön laut und "stinkig"

haken: der trail ist noch neu.. an den muss man sich erst gewöhnen .. und eingefahren gehört der auch noch richtig .. aber fahrbar.. gegensatz zu den andern trails richtung eisingen/wwaldbüttelbrunn.. die haben ganz schön gelitten


----------



## Sludig667 (18. August 2009)

naja, das einfahren sollte das geringste Problem sein 

von kister seite aus find ich den sogar flowiger


----------



## GloriousM (20. August 2009)

Moin, moin!
Auch wenn's das hier vom eigentlichen Thema her nicht hingehört, glaub' ich hier doch an der richtigen Stelle zu sein: So wie das aussieht werde ich im Oktober mein Studium in Würzburg beginnen und daher mache ich mir natürlich größte Sorgen um's Biken...  D.h. ob's da anständige FR/DH Strecken in der Nähe gibt, wo die nächsten lohnenden Bikeparks sind etcpp. 
Der Umzug kommt für mich ziemlich überraschend, daher hab' ich nicht die geringste Ahnung was Stadt und Umgebung anbelangt. 
.... prinzipiell suche ich also Anschluss  ....
Werde mich dieses WE mal umschauen kommen und wollte auch gleich mit Bike anreisen. Falls also jemand noch hier reinschaut- bitte melden!!!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (20. August 2009)

dafür gibts auch hier im frankenforum den: suche freundliche biker aus würzburg (oder so ähndlich)-thread


----------



## GloriousM (20. August 2009)

Ich suche zwar keine " "normalen" Freizeitbiker " aber gut, dann versuch ich's da nochmal


----------



## G-ZERO FX (22. August 2009)

GloriousM schrieb:


> Ich suche zwar keine " "normalen" Freizeitbiker " aber gut, dann versuch ich's da nochmal



Hi,
hier hast du noch nen Link. Ist ein regionales Forum. 
http://wuerzburg-riders.de/

Ansonsten ist hier im Thread einiges an spots und Trails dokumentiert. Das interesanteste für dich könnte aber der FR-Spot am Höchberger Steinbruch sein.

Irgendwo auf den ersten Seiten müsste auch ne Wegbeschreibung sein...
Viel spaß in Wü

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshon (30. August 2009)

**push**


----------



## keller79 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
mein Nachbar hat mir einen MTB Flyer vom "lieblichen Taubertal" vorbeigebracht, anscheinend gibts da in der Gegend bei TBB einige ausgeschilderte Touren.
Mich würde interessieren, ob die jemand kennt und ob diese zu empfehlen sind, auch wie hoch der Trailanteil ist.
Danke vorab,

Florian


----------



## kamrehn (19. Oktober 2009)

keller79 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> mein Nachbar hat mir einen MTB Flyer vom "lieblichen Taubertal" vorbeigebracht, anscheinend gibts da in der Gegend bei TBB einige ausgeschilderte Touren.
> Mich würde interessieren, ob die jemand kennt und ob diese zu empfehlen sind, auch wie hoch der Trailanteil ist.
> Danke vorab,
> ...



Hallo Florian,

also ich kenn da nur die eine Strecke die ausgeschildert ist. Rund um Tauberbischofsheim. 
Wir sind die letztes Jahr mal gefahren. Im Hochsommer teils sehr grasige Wege an den Waldrändern. Die Beschilderung ist an manchen Stellen auch etwas dürftig.
Insgesamt aber nicht schlecht und auf jedenfall mal ne Abwechslung. 

Koni


----------



## barozini (7. Februar 2010)

hier steht er glaub ich noch nich drin, daher meine beschreibung zum:
winterhäuser mond-/hohlweg
wir kennen vom mondweg nur die hohlweg-abfahrt, daher is es für uns ein hochschieben-runterfahren-trail.
wenn man in winterhausen die straße hoch richtung fuchsstadt fährt kommt nach der bahnüberführung ein getränkemarkt. auf höhe des eingangs in die straße rechts reinfahren und hochfahren bis es über nen kleinen kinderwagen/fahrradweg wieder 10-20 meter runter geht. da dann direkt links auf die kleine wiese, absteigen und den trail hochschieben (fahren geht aber auch). es kommen drei abschnitte, der oberste abschnitt endet in einem feld.
der trail selber is SEHR schnell, da er relativ gerade führt und im unteren teil dank steilen hohlwegwänden auch prima zum kurvenschneiden taugt. im unteren teil sind dann auch noch ein paar sprünge verteilt. UND EIN TUNNEL! lustige sache mit der geschwindigkeit da durch zu fahren 
achja, der trail bleibt auch bei fießen witterungen noch gut fahrbar, selbst jetzt im moment mit schnee bedeckt is er immer noch spaßig, wenn der schnee weg is und der boden eher schlammig wird, is auch immer noch genug grip für so schnell wie möglich da.
viel spaß.


----------



## reglos (8. Februar 2010)

Hui!

Ich hoffe morgen oder die Tage kommen meine XT schalthebel. Los barozini. ich bin noch bis Freitag in Würzburg =). Lass uns mal jagen gehen =).

Grüße !!


----------



## barozini (8. Februar 2010)

jo schick mal pm oder so, könnt natürlich passieren das ich erst freitag nachmittag zeit zum radeln find. könnt aber auch sein, das ich mich die woche mal früher von der arbeit verabschiede


----------



## böser_wolf (5. März 2010)

servus ich bin am we wieder mal wü/gerbrunn  
und hab 16kilostahl dabei 
falls jemand lust hat sa mittag zufahren

zum thema taubertal hab ich mal nen tip
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.24492.html
schöne tour mit allem drin


----------



## cosy (5. März 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> servus ich bin am we wieder mal wü/gerbrunn
> und hab 16kilostahl dabei
> falls jemand lust hat sa mittag zufahren
> 
> ...



Kommt dein Mädel auch mit??
Ich hätte evtl. Zeit - schick dir dann einfach ne SMS

Gruß
Claudia


----------



## Michi83 (5. März 2010)

walter,

wann ist bei dir Samstag mittag?
Hab leider bis 16:00 Uhr Schule.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (5. März 2010)

servus ich denk mal so um 13uhr je nach wetterlage 
am so bin ich am schwanberg unterwegs auch so 13uhr
ca 2,5 stundenplus minus 
@cosy ne der is noch zu kalt dauert noch etwas bis sie das bionicon aus dem keller holt


----------



## derAndre (15. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am Wochenende in Würzburg und möchte am Samstag ne kleinere bis mittlere AM/Enduro Runde (max. 600-700 hm und 40 km) drehen. Idealerweise im Norden (Veitshöchheim und Umgebung). Der Asphaltanteil sollte unter 10% und der Waldautobahnanteil unter 30% bleiben, wenn möglich. 

Habt Ihr einen Tipp für mich? Leider habe ich kein GPS.

Vielen Dank vorab
der André


----------



## Highsider84 (15. November 2010)

fahr doch den M-Weg ab Veitsöchheim
ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das 40 km sind, also wenn du ihn ganz fährst
bei dem wetter, und so wie es aussieht bleibt es jetzt erstmal so wird des ne schlammschlacht
aber wünsch dir trotzdem viel spass wenn du dich dazu entscheidest.


mfg


----------



## derAndre (18. November 2010)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> fahr doch den M-Weg ab Veitsöchheim
> ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das 40 km sind, also wenn du ihn ganz fährst
> bei dem wetter, und so wie es aussieht bleibt es jetzt erstmal so wird des ne schlammschlacht
> aber wünsch dir trotzdem viel spass wenn du dich dazu entscheidest.
> ...



Vielen Dank. Wir werden uns das mal anschauen. Hab nen Track bei GPS-Tour info gefunden. Der hat allerdings 1200 hm auf 42 km auf dem M-Weg. Das wird etwas zu viel sein, für meinen jungen Padavan  Wie hoch ist denn der Waldautobahnanteil auf dem M-Weg?


----------



## Highsider84 (19. November 2010)

uff
der waldautobahnanteil ? da frägste mich zu viel, bin den gesamten 
M-Weg noch nie gefahren. das meißte is auf trails, bergauf bergab also das was ich kenne.

mfg


----------



## derAndre (20. November 2010)

Jau, der Trail rockt! Wir sind zwar nur von Veitshöchheim bis Retzbach gefahren. Andersherum hätte das Ding auch Spaß gemacht. Im Idealfall einfach hin und zurück den Trail reiten. Extrem schwere Erde heute und Bodenhaftung zwischen Schmierseife und Glatteis. Ein kleines Stück Waldautobahn zwischendurch über Felder nervt aber sonst geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroman1982 (26. März 2011)

Hi

lebt der Thread noch???

wie schauts aus mit bauen im Wald zwischen Zellerau und Höchberg...brauch ne neuen Hometrail


----------



## Highsider84 (1. April 2011)

gibt doch nen schönen trail. geht oben in der nähe vom hexenbruch los und endet unten an der hettstatter steige. kennste den ? sind ganz unten so weiße stecken im boden  bin grad mit nem kumpel wieder dran was zu machen, haste lust ?


----------



## pyroman1982 (2. April 2011)

Wenn wir uns heute auf dem Trail getroffen haben kennen wir uns jetzt ja 

Klar bin dabei


----------



## puckyrocker (5. April 2011)

nette sache die trailsammlung, werde mal den ein odeer anderen bezwingen. 
weiter machen plz
gruß pucky


----------



## Steve77 (10. Mai 2011)

flocu schrieb:


> Schöne Sache!
> 
> Googlemaps kannste verlinken.
> Ich kann dir wenn Du magst ne Würzburger Trailkarte als .ovl schicken, die ich mal gebastelt hab. Ist von 2005, aber ich glaub seitdem kam kaum was dazu.
> ...


Hallo Flocu,

ich habe gelesen, daß du eine Trailkarte o.ä. für Würzbung bzw. Umgebung hast. Vielleicht kannst du mir die Karte auch einmal schicken?
Kannst du mir evtl. auch eine Empfehlung für einen Wanderkarte o.ä. für MTB-Touren rund um Würzburg geben?

Vielen Dank,
Stefan Gewinner

([email protected])


----------



## flocu (13. Mai 2011)

Die Trailkarte Würzburg:
Original ovl (Top50 Format) mit Farbkodierung
Konvertierte kml (Google Earth Format) ohne Farbkodierung

Stand 2005, keine Garantie für gar nix.
Wenn es jemand aktualisieren will, gerne.

Ansonsten:
RSG Biketreff, jeden Mittwoch am Bikestore
Die kennen jeden Trail (und noch einen mehr)


----------



## murmel04 (16. Mai 2011)

Hi,

hat jemand denn Erfahrung mit dem RSG Biketreff? 

Hätte da gerne ein paar Infos. Die Beschreibungen sind immer so Auslegungssache

Danke

Gruß


----------



## flocu (16. Mai 2011)

Was willste denn wissen?
Bin jahrelang mitgefahren.


----------



## murmel04 (16. Mai 2011)

na ja, wie ist es da wirklich als Einsteiger mit wenig oder schlechter im aufbau befindlicher Kondition (oh man was für ein Satz) und auch mit dem Angsthasen der ab und an mitfährt.

Also kurz gesagt, wenn man die ganze Truppe an und ab aufhält, und das wenn es ganz dumm läuft auch mehrmals während der Tour.

Wie als weibliche Mitfahrerin, mit den genannten Problemen, die man versucht abzustellen, aber das leider nicht so schnell geht wie gewollt, aber auch da gerne Hilfe annimmt.

Sowas in der Art, Beschreibungen auf HP sind meist ja nicht so, wie es dann wirklich ist.

Danke

Gruß


----------



## flocu (16. Mai 2011)

Es macht einen riesigen Unterschied, ob gutes Wetter ist.

Bei zu wenigen Mitfahren gibt es nur 2 Gruppen oder gar nur 1 Gruppe. Dann wird meist das Tempo höher. Grundsätzlich gibt aber immer der/die Schwächste das Tempo vor und am Ende von Abfahrten wird gewartet.

Ich bin leider nimmer in Würzburg, und kann deswegen net sagen, wie viele Gruppen es zur Zeit so sind. Du kannst als MTB-Mädel gerne mal die Christina Schenk ausfragen. Die fährt relativ oft mit und beißt net.

Oder einfach um 18:00 am Bikestore vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainrider (20. Mai 2011)

ein fettes dankeschön an die bastler der klosterwiesenabfahrt. ich würde allerdings vorschlagen, den neuen anlieger mehr in die kurve reinzuziehen!


----------



## pyroman1982 (21. Mai 2011)

Klosterwiesenabfahrt??? Meinst du die zum Kloster OberZell ??? wenn ja definiere mal welchen Trail du meinst es gibt nämlich 3 verschiedene und alle mit mit anliegern


----------



## Maddin M. (21. Mai 2011)

Hört sich nach "dem mit den weißen Stecken" am Ende an...


----------



## pyroman1982 (23. Mai 2011)

Ja den kenn ich...ist echt ein flowiger Trail. Sicher noch ausbaufähig


----------



## mainrider (23. Mai 2011)

ja genau den mein ich. die engen kurven im letzten drittel bedürfen aber noch etwas zuwendung


----------



## pyroman1982 (23. Mai 2011)

Da muss ich dir vollkommen Recht geben...evtl bauen die Jungs ja da noch etwas um
Mittwoch Abend mal zusammen fahren gehn???


----------



## DahlemerHamba (23. Mai 2011)

Hui, 

jetzt wird es interessant. 

Den mit den weißen Stäben kenne ich. Das aber noch zwei andere da sind, ist mir neu!


----------



## DahlemerHamba (23. Mai 2011)

Ach ja, zum RSG-Biketreff: 

Im Moment sind genügend Biker da, sodass immer mindestens drei Gruppen zustande kommen. In der letzten Zeit sind auch wieder einige Mädels da.


----------



## pyroman1982 (23. Mai 2011)

Tja wer sucht wird eben des öfteren auch belohnt. Kann leider nur schwer beschreiben wo sich die bzw der andere Trail befindet ist eigentlich am Anfang ein Trail der sich dann aber gabelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DahlemerHamba (24. Mai 2011)

Ok, 

dann werde ich das nächste Mal nicht nur einfach blindlinks runterdübeln, sondern etwas mehr nach links und rechts schauen.


----------



## Maddin M. (24. Mai 2011)

War vorhin mal dort unterwegs... auch von mir herzlichen Dank an die Erbauer, sind ja mittlerweile schon n paar Kicker/Kickerchen mehr auf Strecke!


----------



## pyroman1982 (31. Mai 2011)

War auch gerade oben am Trail ist ja schon einiges gebaut. SEHR SCHÖN weiter so.
Nur die Wiese gehört sich mal wieder gemäht habe bis jetzt schon vier Zecken entdeckt


----------



## Highsider84 (2. Juni 2011)

mainrider schrieb:


> ja genau den mein ich. die engen kurven im letzten drittel bedürfen aber noch etwas zuwendung



die kurven ganz unten sind pfusch, da haben wir murks gemacht. kann man aber inzwischen rechts schneiden die kurven so das das nicht mehr wirklich ein problem darstellt.

hab in letzter zeit das ganze mal beobachtet, ihr könnt da ruig bauen kein problem, aber das ganze gerät m.M.n en weng außer kontrolle...
es is jetzt schon alles zu auffällig gleich oben an der straße diesen dicken kicker, jungs des geht net klar. es is zwar geil zu springen aber wenn mal jemand kommt, ala Förster, Waldarbeiter, Jagdbeauftragter bzw. Jäger und das meldet sind wir da die längste zeit gefahren.
man müsste sich mal treffen und das mal besprechen wie das weitergehen soll

mfg


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Juni 2011)

Das wird wieder lustig.... Viel Spaß!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (3. Juni 2011)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Das wird wieder lustig.... Viel Spaß!



dito.. immer die rumhüpfer mit ihren illegalen bauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroman1982 (5. Juni 2011)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> die kurven ganz unten sind pfusch, da haben wir murks gemacht. kann man aber inzwischen rechts schneiden die kurven so das das nicht mehr wirklich ein problem darstellt.
> 
> hab in letzter zeit das ganze mal beobachtet, ihr könnt da ruig bauen kein problem, aber das ganze gerät m.M.n en weng außer kontrolle...
> es is jetzt schon alles zu auffällig gleich oben an der straße diesen dicken kicker, jungs des geht net klar. es is zwar geil zu springen aber wenn mal jemand kommt, ala Förster, Waldarbeiter, Jagdbeauftragter bzw. Jäger und das meldet sind wir da die längste zeit gefahren.
> ...



Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung der Drop am Anfang ist definitiv zu auffällig.
Wäre echt schade um die Strecke.


----------



## supermanlovers (7. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mitte nächster Woche in Heidingsfeld
und wollte mit meinem Enduro 1 oder 2 Touren fahren.

Da ich ein Garmin Edge habe wollte ich möglichst
Tracks runterladen.
Da ich hier Hochberg und A3 Trail mehrfach genannt wurde,
habe ich mir mal diese beiden Tracks geladen:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=alomuvynjwzugiea&referrer=trackList

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=iuklvltyzhwqeiwb&referrer=trackList

Taugen die was?
Oder irgendwelche andere Empfehlungen?
30-45km Rundkurs, ruhig bis S4 aber ohne höhere Sprünge.


----------



## pyroman1982 (7. Juni 2011)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lzurnguthmhiailv&referrer=trackList

den oder eine ander Variante des M-Wegs kann ich nur sehr empfehlen. Allerdings nur wenn es trocken ist.


----------



## tzwenny (10. Juli 2011)

weiß jemand ob es in und um die kitzinger gegend was nettes zum fahren gibt?
bin neu dabei und suche vor der haustüre um etwas spass zu haben?!


----------



## barozini (10. Juli 2011)

weißt du wo in kaltensondheim der römerhof ist? oberhalb läuft ein recht schicker trail durch den wald, kann man am ausgang wieder hoch zum römerhof, ein schnitzel essen und gleich nochmal fahren


----------



## tzwenny (10. Juli 2011)

jopsa den kenn ich klar 
also quasi parrallel zur strasse am wald entlang?


----------



## barozini (10. Juli 2011)

jup, den mein ich
ansonsten auf zum schwanberg, da hält mans auch mal nen tag lang aus.
ich mach grad ein praktikum in österreich, die trails aus der heimat kommen mir grade so unglaublich unbedeutend vor :-D


----------



## tzwenny (10. Juli 2011)

ja ich kenn den zwar nicht aber ich fahr halt mal hin und hoff das ich den richtigen finde
startet man am besten am römerhof oder von kaltensondheim aus? das ganze geht dann in richtung kitzingen oder?
gibts ein google maps pic davon ?


----------



## barozini (10. Juli 2011)

aus richtung kitzingen kommend am römerhof vorbei die kieselstraße hoch. am waldeingang ist dann auch gleich links der trail eingang.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (10. Juli 2011)

guck in den einschlägigen gps-seiten.. da gibts zig tracks mit dem trail.. da kannste dir die lage auf jedenfall angucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tzwenny (11. Juli 2011)

wennst nen link hättest wäre das nett, ich finde nämlich nix :/


----------



## SteveLorenzios (11. Juli 2011)

beispiel eins von meiner einer

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.49128.html


----------



## tzwenny (11. Juli 2011)

ist der besagte abschnitt dann vom römerhof aus gesehn richtung kitzingen oder richtung süden nach sulzfeld? oder ist beides lohnenswert?


----------



## SteveLorenzios (11. Juli 2011)

so wie die fahrtrichtung auf der seite sorum gehört das.. am römerhof kommt man direkt nicht vorbei


----------



## tzwenny (9. August 2011)

habs übrigens gefunden und finde den trail echt ganz geil  macht saufun auch wenns mich schon böse gelegt hat 
leider weng kurz aber ansonsten gibts ja erst am schwanberg was in der kitzinger gegend.
zumindest hab ich noch nichts anderes gefunden oder gehört!


----------



## andi. (25. November 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich bin am Wochenende auch in der Würzburger Ecke und hätte Lust ne Trailrunde zu fahren, gern mit schweren Abfahrten und/oder flowigen Trails. Fährt jemand ne Runde und würde mich mitnehmen? Gern so in der Ecke Veitshöchheim!

Mein Mega und ich würden sich freuen.. Meldet euch doch einfach mal 

Gruß
Andi (24)


----------



## Loisl13 (8. April 2013)

Servus zusammen, 
Bin eben erst auf den thread gestoßen.
Klasse was da alles drin steht, einiges bekannt, einiges werde ich wohl demnächst mal fahren.
Aber, warum seit 2 1/2 Jahren keine Einträge mehr? Was los, niemand mehr von euch auf dem Bike?

P.s. Thema Bike store. Kann leider Mittwochs nie. Deshalb überlege ich Donnerstags beim dav mitzufahren. Ist jemand von euch dabei?
Wie sind die da so drauf? Auch gescheite Trails dabei, oder nur was für ab und zu Schotterstraßen biker?

P.p.s bin gestern seit langem mal wieder meine Hausrunde gefahren (Himmelstadt- Zellingen- Thüngersheim, und dann die bekannten Sahnetrails Richtung Retzbach)
Was mich nur immer nervt ist die blöde Stassenabfahrt von der Benediktushöhe runter. Gibt's da eventuell spannende Alternativen?


----------



## wirthi (11. April 2013)

dav sagt mir nichts, werde Mittwochs ab Mai ab und an mitfahren, soweit es die FH zulässt...

http://www.gpsies.com schau hier mal im Umkreis Würzburg - Gemünden - Frammersbach, Giebelstadt, Eisingen, Kleinrinderfeld


----------



## KarlHeinz81 (23. April 2013)

Bin auch aus Würzburg und gerne auf ruppigen Enduro Trails unterwegs.
Gerne auch mal was Richtung Downhill.

(Nicht soo viel Tour..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oidewuidsau (1. Mai 2013)

ich auch.  wobei dowhnill in Würzburg ???


----------



## KarlHeinz81 (1. Mai 2013)

Heuchelhof geht was Richtung Downhill, ist mir aber teilweise schon zu hart...

Bin noch Anfänger..

Mfg


----------



## oidewuidsau (1. Mai 2013)

hmmm hab ich auch schon gehört, war aber noch nicht da
Ich fahr viel Höchberg und Steinbachtal


----------



## oidewuidsau (7. Mai 2013)

hallo hätte bock die Tage ein paar Runden Trail zu fahren. Gerne auch viel berg ab. Ort und Zeit egal
Gerne auch Trails die ich noch nicht kenne


----------



## wirthi (5. Juni 2013)

Hab vor morgen nach der FH von 15:30 - ca. 19 Uhr zu fahren(30-40km), kenne mich in WÜ allerdings noch nicht wirklich aus was gute Trails angeht - jemand dabei?


----------



## rollthewheels (7. Juni 2013)

oidewuidsau schrieb:


> ich auch.  wobei dowhnill in Würzburg ???


 mitgelacht ...


OMG hier ist wieder Leben erwacht.

Meine bescheidenheit kennt hier die lustigen 5. (die einigermaßen am Stück zufahren sind)

-Steinbachtal, hoch bis fast A3 dann über Achterbahn und Wurzel Trail wieder hinab, oder..
-weiter A3 Trail^^ grosse runde gegen Uhrzeiger em ... bei WBB vorbei runter Richtung Höchberg.-
-der gute M-Weg...bis Retzelsbach (@ Loisl13 Benediktushöhe...? sind eig. nur 200m nach dem letzten chefigen auswurf via Trail auf Teer, dann steht man schon unten ).
-Erlabrunner Kapelle "austob"-Spielplatz mit den netten 4-5 Etappen am Hang entlang...zum Schluss nat. am schönsten  !..
-Kloster Zell links "hettschtätter" Steige (für Anfänger schon etwas "olla"), oder wie schreit sich der ?

Was gibt es noch im Umkreis bis ca. 15-20 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (7. Juni 2013)

Also los.....

Ich kenn keinen davon - will aber alle mal fahren 

Wer zeigt mir die Strecken ??? Bitte melden !!!!

Wie sieht's dort eigentlich zur Zeit aus im Wald ?

Die Steigerwald-Strecken die ich sonst so fahre machen nämlich im Augenblick überhaupt keine Spaß - eine einzige Rutschparty, Schlammschlacht, Kniehöhe Pfützen usw.


----------



## rollthewheels (7. Juni 2013)

...hatte jetzt die Woche Urlaub und Glück mit Sonne.
Alle Strecken wie beschrieben sind nat. in den Waldpassagen (zum Teil)noch recht nass bis supermatschig und durchgeknetet von Schwalbe, Maxxis und co.  ^^.


----------



## oidewuidsau (7. Juni 2013)

Hab vom Montag bis Donnerstag frei und bock was zu fahren. Kenn einige Strecken und hätte auch lust mal wieder was neues zu fahren. Vllt geht ja was zam 

Im Wald gehts gut zu fahren und mit den richtigen Reifen auch kein problem 
Auf trockenen Strecken kann ja jeder fahren.


----------



## Loisl13 (25. Juni 2013)

rollthewheels schrieb:


> mitgelacht ...
> 
> 
> OMG hier ist wieder Leben erwacht.
> ...



Klar, wenn du oben an der Kapelle stehst bist du auf der Straße nach retzelbach. Gut, da geht's dann ca. 30m links auf die Wiese und nochmal einen kleinen Trail runter, bis kurz vorm Kolpinghaus. Aber gibts nichts von der Kapelle hinter Richtung Retzstadt? Ich verschenke halt ungern Höhenmeter auf Asphalt.


----------



## cemare (2. Juli 2013)

ist die tage jemand unterwegs?


----------



## derAndre (10. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

bin am verlängerten Wochenende vom 19. in Würzburg und gerne ein bisschen Rad fahren. Ich kann das Enduro mitbringen oder den Freerider. Was loht sich mehr? Mit dem Enduro geht technisch und gemächlich (manche würden wohl lahm) bergauf. Mit dem Freerider gerne braaaap und oder springen und Bergauf eher schieben...

Gibt es einen guten Pumptrack in Würzburg und Umgebung?
Ist jemand unterwegs bei dem ich mich dran hängen könnte?

Bis bald
der André


----------



## froride (10. Juni 2014)

Enduro aber auch das ist schon zu fett. Am besten wäre ein Trailbike. Ich könnte dir ein paar schöne Flowtrails zeigen. Wir können da kurzfristig was ausmachen.


----------



## andi. (20. Juni 2014)

Bin am Wochenende vom 27-29 Juli wahrscheinlich in Würzburg @froride Da würde ich gern mal was auschecken gemeinsam oder so


----------



## froride (20. Juni 2014)

Also 27.7. nicht, da bin ich beim Rad am Ring. Aber der Rest könnte gehen. Am besten immer kurzfristig mal per PM fragen, 3-4 Tage vorher reicht.


----------



## derAndre (20. Juni 2014)

Ich bin jetzt in Würzburg. Sonntag früh würde ich gerne was fahren. Komisch das ich über die antworten nicht benachrichtigt worden bin. Hab das Hardtail dabei. Also ein "Enduro". Ich würde mich sehr freuen mich an einen local hängen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (24. Juni 2014)

Schade, zu spät gesehen. Sonst hätte ich dich am Sonntag mit auf den Autobahntrail genommen...


----------



## rollthewheels (25. Juni 2014)

gebt mir bescheid für Juli .. bin dabei als Local ^^


----------



## froride (25. Juni 2014)

So wie der Wetterbericht heute ersieht, geht Samstag schon was.


----------



## Bartoss (21. August 2014)

Hallo,

hab mir mittlerweile alle 10 Seiten durchgelesen und muss erstmal danke sagen für diese Trailsammlung und die Erbauer der schönen Trails...
Hab per Zufall einen sehr geilen Trail im Steinbachtal gefunden der hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde, denke die Erbauer wollten das nicht, daher werde ich hier auch keine Wegbeschreibung machen...
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn,
hab gestern schon mal Material für einen neuen Drop gesammelt und auf ein Haufen geschmissen...
Wer Bock hat mit zu fahren/bauen kann sich gerne per PN melden...
Gruß


----------



## froride (22. August 2014)

JA, baut nur wieder überall. Im Leinacher Wald wird auch mal wieder gebaut (neuer Anlieger z. Zeit). Als dies das letzte Mal gemacht wurde, hat der Pächter alle Trails mit Baumstämmen blockiert. Nur mit gut zureden konnte er überzeugt werden. Er will nicht das irgend etwas gebaut wird! Es ist okay, die Trails zu fahren wie sie sind, aber bauen ist nicht erwünscht!!!
Und so ist das in den meisten Pachtwäldern in der Gegend.


----------



## murmel04 (22. August 2014)

Hatten wir dass vor ein paar Jahren nicht schon mal, dass im Steinbachtal illegal gebaut wurde mit der Konsequenz dass alles andere gesperrt würde?
Und nur mit viel reden und taten es geschafft wurde dass Trails wie z.b der wurzeltrail wieder frei gegeben wurde?

Leute muss diese doofe bauerei sein, vor allem ohne Erlaubnis ? Ihr schadet damit allen anderen die die Trails normal nutzen wollen.
Mal schaun wie lange es dauert bis es wieder Sperrungen gibt


----------



## froride (22. August 2014)

Es ist weitestgehend in der Würzburger Gegend so, das Radfahrer die radfahren kein Problem sind. Aber Radfahrer die Bauarbeiter spielen sind nicht erwünscht.
Und da es oftmals Pachtwälder sind, sollte man hier einfach dem alten Sprichwort verpflichtet sein: Wer zahlt, bestimmt!
Leider scheint das alle paar Jahre jede Generation auf schmerzhafte Weise neu lernen zu müssen. Und alle anderen stehen dann auch vor den blockierten Trails und sind gnadenlos begeistert.


----------



## murmel04 (22. August 2014)

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die neuen Baumeister vorher aufwachen und rechtzeitig aufhören...., bevor die wenigen Trails wieder dicht gemacht werden


----------



## Bartoss (22. August 2014)

Morje,

war mir nicht bewusst das dass so enden könnte, wenn etwas gebaut wird.
Wollte aber auch nicht so frech sein den bestehenden Trail komplett umzubauen, sondern einen Kicker etwas vergrößern. 
Den Rest wollte ich ohnehin "unberührt" lassen.
Für allzuviel Baumeister-Arbeit habe ich keine Zeit und nötig hat der Trail das auch nicht, ist ja alles da.
Aber ihr scheint ja aus Erfahrung zu sprechen bzgl. Trailsperrung, von daher werde ich das einfach lassen.
Also sag ick mal danke für die Info...
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (22. August 2014)

Moin zusammen.
Passend zum Thema:
Ein Kumpel hatte diese Woche erst wieder ne hitzige Diskussion mit nem Wald-Pächter, weil in dessen Wald ein bestehender Trail mit Kickern usw. massiv ausgebaut worden war. Natürlich ohne Rücksprache mit dem Pächter. 
Und das Ende vom Lied war, dass dieser nun komplett angepisst (sorry für den deutlichen Ausdruck) ist und wahrscheinlich den ganzen Trail zerlegt oder sperrt. Nicht nur dass die ganze Arbeit also umsonst war, der bestehende Trail fällt damit wohl auch weg. Klassisches Eigentor also.
Daher bitte vorher überlegen ob man einfach so im Wald das bauen anfängt. Denn aktuell schien mir das Verhältnis von Bikern, Pächtern und Wanderern recht ordentlich und "stabil" zu sein. 
Und @ Bartoss: schau dir doch mal den Trail runter zum Zeller Kloster an, der sollte alles haben was du willst... 
Einstieg ist bei den "Hochhäusern" im Hexenbruch/Höchberg...


----------



## froride (22. August 2014)

Ich hatte damals auch mit einem Pächter gesprochen, als er gerade dabei war alles mit Bäumen zu blockieren (Leinacher Wald). Er sagte das es kein Problem sein, wenn man dort fährt. Hat er gar nichts dagegen. Aber er will nicht das irgendwas gebaut wird. Die Trails und Wege sollen bleiben wie sie sind. Außerdem hatte er ein Problem mit dem Müll, welcher überhand nahm. Ich hatte mich dann mit ihm geeinigt einige Dinge zurückzubauen (was andere hingebaut haben) und er macht die Wege wieder frei. Habe hier im Forum was dazu geschrieben und es war nun über drei Jahre Ruhe. Jetzt geht es langsam wieder los und es wird gebuddelt.


----------



## Bartoss (22. August 2014)

Alles verständlich und den Bau werde ich wie gesagt abbrechen, bzw. zurück bauen. 
Es steckt mit Sicherheit auch kein böser Wille bei den anderen "Baumeistern" und mir dahinter, sondern nur der Spaß an der Freude und die Unwissenheit über die verärgerten Pächter usw...


----------



## CHausK (22. August 2014)

froride schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals auch mit einem Pächter gesprochen, als er gerade dabei war alles mit Bäumen zu blockieren (Leinacher Wald). Er sagte das es kein Problem sein, wenn man dort fährt. Hat er gar nichts dagegen. Aber er will nicht das irgendwas gebaut wird. Die Trails und Wege sollen bleiben wie sie sind. Außerdem hatte er ein Problem mit dem Müll, welcher überhand nahm. Ich hatte mich dann mit ihm geeinigt einige Dinge zurückzubauen (was andere hingebaut haben) und er macht die Wege wieder frei. Habe hier im Forum was dazu geschrieben und es war nun über drei Jahre Ruhe. Jetzt geht es langsam wieder los und es wird gebuddelt.



Ganz verhindern lässt sich das ja leider nicht, aber ohne Abstimmung mit dem Besitzer/Pächter ist das halt leider ein Bärendienst für alle! 
Insofern hattest du das Super gemacht!
Angesichts des "Vorfalls" meines Kumpels hatte ich mich die Woche mal ein wenig rechtlich schlau gemacht und bei "normaler" Nutzung hat der Besitzer/Pächter ja kaum eine Handhabe gegen Biker, allerdings sollte es gar nicht erst soweit kommen, dass man über die rechtliche Seite nachdenken muss.


----------



## CHausK (22. August 2014)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Alles verständlich und den Bau werde ich wie gesagt abbrechen, bzw. zurück bauen.
> Es steckt mit Sicherheit auch kein böser Wille bei den anderen "Baumeistern" und mir dahinter, sondern nur der Spaß an der Freude und die Unwissenheit über die verärgerten Pächter usw...



Also dann schon mal danke dafür und wie gesagt, es gibt ja auch so den ein oder anderen richtig coolen Trail auch mit Kickern usw. Da kann man sich schon austoben...

Und ich will jetzt nicht wie Eltern oder Lehrer klingen, aber manchmal stimmt der Satz nunmal: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Dummerweise trifft die Strafe dann halt alle und nicht nur den Verursacher. Daher bitte immer erst nachdenken bevor man im Wald das Bauen anfängt.
Zumal es wirklich schon so einiges gibt rund um Würzburg. Also einfach mal mit anderen Locals sprechen und ein paar Tipps holen...


----------



## froride (22. August 2014)

Ich kann die Pächter auch verstehen. Schließlich bezahlen sie ja Geld dafür, das sie den Wald für sich nutzen können (meist Holzwirtschaft). Klar wollen sie da so wenig wie möglich Probleme und Ärger haben.
Man könnte auch jedes Mal sauer werden, wenn sie bei Holzfällungen wieder die Äste und Gestrüpp über die Trails verteilen und Chaos verbreiten. Aber hey, sie bezahlen halt dafür um das tun zu können. Unsereins schleicht für lau durch die Wälder.
Also immer beide Seiten betrachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (22. August 2014)

Eine Anmerkung habe ich noch zum Thema "Trails ausbauen":
Anstatt künstliche Elemente (Kicker, Anlieger, Rampen usw.) zu bauen, wäre die Zeit sinnvoller für die Trailpflege genutzt. Es sind leider immer nur ein paar Mountainbiker und auch immer wieder die selben, die zugewachsene Trails frei schneiden. Da könnte viel mehr getan werden, wenn sich der eine oder andere zwei-, dreimal im Jahr ein Stück Trail vornehmen würde. Länger als eine, max. zwei Stunden braucht es dazu nicht.


----------



## murmel04 (22. August 2014)

Vielleicht kann man ja mal einen Aufruf hier starten zum pflegen und erhalten unserer Trails .

Leider bin ich meist alleine unterwegs daher kann ich nur kleine Dinge beseitigen .
Auch kenne ich nur ein paar Trails , aber wenn möglich bin ich auch als Frau dabei.


----------



## CHausK (22. August 2014)

Sehr gerne!
Bin heute mal wieder den Autobahntrail gefahren und der war erfreulicherweise wieder mal freigeschnitten und gepflegt.
Wäre also auch dabei beim Trail pflegen...
Wobei es derzeit ja ganz ordentlich aussieht im Steinbachtal...


----------



## keller79 (22. August 2014)

Lustig,da war ich auch heute nachmittag unterwegs...


----------



## Seebl (22. August 2014)

Habe vor drei Wochen immer mal wieder Halt gemacht und im Steinbachtal die ganz fiesen Dornenäste abgeknickt. 
Das Zeug wuchert ja auch verrückt schnell wieder alles zu.

Nächste Mal werde ich auch an die Schere denken, danke an alle die regelmäßig für ein wenig Pflege sorgen! 

Bei einem Aufruf zur Trailpflege bin ich auch dabei, einhändig, ein Mittelhandknochen musste Anfang der Woche dran glauben!


----------



## tgs (23. August 2014)

Wir brauchen doch keinen Aufruf zur Trailpflege!
Erstens wird dabei nur selten wirklich etwas zusammenkommen und zweitens ist ein Rudel Mountainbiker gar nicht nötig, um die wilden Brombeeren, die kleinen Äste und das Gestrüpp usw. zurück zu schneiden.
Im Grunde sind es ja immer die selben Trailabschnitte, die betroffen sind und nicht die kompletten Trails. Da genügt es völlig, wenn jeder MTBiker sich einmal vornimmt seine Runde zu unterbrechen, um ein Stück Trail frei zu machen. Je mehr etwas tun, desto weniger muss der einzelne ran. Das Ganze beschränkt sich ja nicht nur auf das Steinbachtal, den Nina- und Autobahntrail....
Ich habe jedenfalls immer so ein Teil dabei:




Das lässt sich zuklappen und somit sicher in der Trikottasche oder Trinkrucksack transportieren.


----------



## nicerdicer (23. August 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Wir brauchen doch keinen Aufruf zur Trailpflege!
> Erstens wird dabei nur selten wirklich etwas zusammenkommen und zweitens ist ein Rudel Mountainbiker gar nicht nötig, um die wilden Brombeeren, die kleinen Äste und das Gestrüpp usw. zurück zu schneiden.
> Im Grunde sind es ja immer die selben Trailabschnitte, die betroffen sind und nicht die kompletten Trails. Da genügt es völlig, wenn jeder MTBiker sich einmal vornimmt seine Runde zu unterbrechen, um ein Stück Trail frei zu machen. Je mehr etwas tun, desto weniger muss der einzelne ran. Das Ganze beschränkt sich ja nicht nur auf das Steinbachtal, den Nina- und Autobahntrail....
> Ich habe jedenfalls immer so ein Teil dabei:
> ...




Hi, wo/was ist denn der Nina-Trail ? Viele Grüße


----------



## tgs (23. August 2014)

nicerdicer schrieb:


> Hi, wo/was ist denn der Nina-Trail ? Viele Grüße


Ende Wurzelweg halb links hoch Richtung Autobahn.
Leider befahren diesen Trail einige "nobrainer" und kürzen ab, bzw. fahren alternative Spuren. Wir hatten viel Ärger mit dem ehemaligen Jäger wegen des Trails und können froh sein, dass wir ihn überhaupt noch fahren können. Der Trail ist der (einzige!) Weg und nicht links, rechts oder einfach gerade aus vorbei. Wem der Verlauf nicht gefällt, muss den Trail nicht fahren. Aber einfach eine eigene Linie zu wählen, der andere Schafe ohne Überlegung nachfahren, geht gar nicht....!


----------



## nicerdicer (23. August 2014)

ok, thanx  Ist das dann der kurvenreiche "Verbindungstrail" zwischen Autobahn- und Wurzeltrail?


----------



## CHausK (23. August 2014)

Klingt für mich auch nach dem Stück...
Kannte den aber auch nicht als Nina-Trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicerdicer (23. August 2014)

... hört sich jedenfalls witzig an


----------



## hamsteralex (23. August 2014)

Ninja-Trail...netter Name. Ich wär da beinah mal in die tagealten Gedärme eines Rehs reimgerauscht. War "hinterhältig" hinter einer Kehre in den Trail gezogen. Mein fahrerisches Unvermögen hat mich vor einer stinkenden Erfahrung bewahrt


----------



## tgs (23. August 2014)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Ninja-Trail...netter Name.


Und doch für manche wohl immer noch zu schwer...


----------



## hamsteralex (24. August 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Und doch für manche wohl immer noch zu schwer...


...da hast du wohl recht...mit Autokorrektur muss man echt zweimal lesen...


----------



## Yoshimura (30. März 2015)

War am Wochenende zum ersten mal in Würzburg mit dem Bike unterwegs und hab ein bisschen Blut geleckt.
Kann gar nicht so genau sagen wo ich gefahren bin... war alles relativ steil. Mehrfach hoch gefahren und diverse Linien wieder runter.
Würde aber gern ncoh mehr in WÜ fahren und neue/andere Strecken kennenlernen.
Falls jemand fährt und Lust hat ich mit zu nehmen...einfach mal schreiben. Gern auch per P.M.
Würde mich freuen....


----------



## böser_wolf (3. April 2015)

achtung achtung 
wenn ihr den akw dh fahrt 
sprich von der zeller waldspitze runter zum ehmaligem akw 
kurz vorm akw in der senke ist ein baum umgestürzt 
da man ja mit ziemlich speed ankommt ...wooohhhoooo
des weitere vom gutshof runter nach zell ist auch einer quer zum weg kommt man zwar durch aber obacht

kloster dh bzw b27 dh ( warum auch immer es 2 fast gleiche strava strecken gibt)
hab ich heut frei geräumt


----------



## CHausK (3. April 2015)

Hallo Wolf,

Ist der nicht verdammt schlammig und rutschig gewesen?
Wir waren heute im ne kleine Runde im Steinbachtal unterwegs und da war's ein ähnliches Bild: immer wieder lag mal ein kompletter Baum quer, der Sturm hat hier scheinbar ordentlich gewütet...
Die Bedingungen waren halbwegs ok, aber das Trailstück hinter der Spargelbude (Verbindungsstück zwischen den beiden Parkplätzen) ist aktuell eher mit dem Boot befahrbar als mit dem Rad! Das sind schon heftige Pfützen...

Viel Spaß da draußen...


----------



## Maddin M. (3. April 2015)

Golfplatztrail auf dem ersten Stück bis zu den Treppen liegt ungefähr auf der Hälfte des Weges auch ein Baum quer!


----------



## böser_wolf (3. April 2015)

kloster dh  ging  so ähnlich wie schmierseife  aber ok 
hochlaufen war schwieriger als runter eiern 
für den baum am akw brauchts gröberes werkzeug evt n fichtenmoped

ansonsten einfach wegräumen was euch in den weg kommt die nach euch dankens euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (4. April 2015)

Na so Kleinzeugs haben wir teilweise auch schon weggeräumt, aber da waren einige Bäume quengeligen, da braucht man schweres Gerät. So nen 15m Baum mit 30-40cm Durchmesser bewegt man ja nicht mal eben schnell und das auch nicht mit 2-3 Mann... 
Wird wohl ein paar Wochen dauern, bis da wieder alles "normal" ist...


----------



## böser_wolf (4. April 2015)

jo stimmt  
aber was ich meinte ist und das jetzt nicht persönlich nehmen 
in würzburg will jeder fahrn und jammert wenn mal was rumliegt 
ich hab 20jahre in schweinfurt  gelebt und bin da seit anfang der neunziger mtb gefahren 
und wer in sw schon gefahren ist weiss wie gut die trails in schuss sind 
und warum weil viele leute hinlangen 
(da werden trails mitunter gekehrt aber das ist ne andere geschichte )

als ich vor 2jahren nach wü gezogen bin 
hatte ich das aha erlebnis : ich am rumzerren an einem baum--  3biker kommen --ich denk cool hilfe--die lasst: uns umdrehn und später wieder kommen


----------



## froride (5. April 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> kloster dh bzw b27 dh ( warum auch immer es 2 fast gleiche strava strecken gibt)
> hab ich heut frei geräumt



Ha, jetzt hab ich dich auf Strava gefunden. Wusste nicht das du auch da bist. Reginald Bull folgt dir jetzt.


----------



## böser_wolf (5. April 2015)

haha jep  strava
is ganz nützlich
hab ich mir schon gedacht das du das bist

ich werd morgen mal mitm hackebeil zum akw hinterfahrn


----------



## MiezMiez (5. April 2015)

Wollte heute mal ein wenig die Sturmschäden im Bereich Thüngersheim aufräumen, die mich gestern beim fahren geärgert haben. Was soll ich sagen, irgend jemand war heute Vormittag vor mir dran. So viel zum Thema schlecht gepflegte Trails.

Was mir gar nicht gefallen hat: Gestern waren in Erlabrunn in dem kurzen Wiesentrail (=Privatgrundstück) nach der Achterbahn mal wieder mehrere meterlange Bremsspuren in die Wiese gezimmert.
Leute: wenn das meine Wiese wäre, hätte ich die bei allem Verständnis und Sympathie längst mit einem Zaun oben dicht gemacht, so wie das dort aussieht. Das muß echt nicht sein.
So schwierig ist das nicht zu fahren, und wem's zu steil ist, soll halt bitte über den Schotterweg runter.


----------



## tgs (5. April 2015)

MiezMiez schrieb:


> Was mir gar nicht gefallen hat: Gestern waren in Erlabrunn in dem kurzen Wiesentrail (=Privatgrundstück) nach der Achterbahn mal wieder mehrere meterlange Bremsspuren in die Wiese gezimmert.
> Leute: wenn das meine Wiese wäre, hätte ich die bei allem Verständnis und Sympathie längst mit einem Zaun oben dicht gemacht, so wie das dort aussieht. Das muß echt nicht sein.
> So schwierig ist das nicht zu fahren, und wem's zu steil ist, soll halt bitte über den Schotterweg runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (6. April 2015)

vorher

nachher


----------



## CHausK (6. April 2015)




----------



## tgs (6. April 2015)

*!NEUER TRAIL!*

Ich habe mal wieder einen Verbindungstrail angelegt, der ganz am Ende des hinteren Steinbachtals (dort wo die Teerstrasse eine 90º Rechtskurve Richtung Höchberg macht) endet. Der Trail läuft parallel zu dem geschotterten Forstweg und beginnt kurz nach der Kreuzung, wo der Feldweg von der Höchberger Str. kommend am Waldrand entlang mündet.
Ein paar Meter zurück Richtung Kist, endet ja der relativ neue Trail von der Anhöhe Höchberger Str.. Ab da gab es bislang nur den ewig langen Forstweg.
Mein neuer Trail startet links und verläuft in dem schmalen Waldstück zwischen Forstweg und Äcker. Dabei habe ich im unteren Teil einen alten, ehemaligen Trail reaktiviert.
Vor allem im unteren Abschnitt ist noch ein wenig zu tun. Unterholz und Zweige müssen noch zurückgeschnitten und am Ende ein paar Äste weggeräumt werden. Das ist keine grosse Aktion mehr. Ansonsten kann man den Trail schon fahren. Viel Spass!

Edit: Trail ist jetzt frei geräumt.


----------



## CHausK (6. April 2015)




----------



## dr.octagon (7. April 2015)

Hey,

hab mich am Samstag im Steinbachtal und am Sonntag mal im Bereich Naturpark Heuchelhof und Rottenbauer rumgetrieben.
Wenn man der Autobahn folgt kommt man irgendwann in ein Trockenwiesen- und Buschlabyrinth mit zahlreichen Hügelchen und Holhlwegen.
Kam dann auf den Feldern zwischen Heuchelhof und Rottenbauer wieder raus.
Die Trails Richtung Rottenbauerer Grund sind ja recht hübsch aber leider auch sehr kurz, sodass man sie immer wieder hochpedaliert um schöne Abfahrten zu haben. Der eine Trail der links nach dem Mainpost-Gelände reingeht ist oben nett und wird ganz unten einfach zu krass mit einem 1 m Drop in einen Downhill mit Linkskurve. Zudem: Unten kein/kaum Auslauf. War mir zu wild...
Die Trails im Steinbachtal/Toom/Höchberg etc. sind zwar teilweise etwas matschig aber überwiegend gut zu fahren derzeit. Wie überall liegen aber teils einige Bäume die überklettert/umfahren werden wollen.


----------



## böser_wolf (7. April 2015)

oder we


dr.octagon schrieb:


> .... teils einige Bäume die überklettert/umfahren werden wollen.


eben nicht umfahren bloß nicht neue spuren ziehn 
auf seite räumen (so fern möglich)  oder drüber steigen
wenn jedes bäumchen oder pfütze umfahren wird 
und neue spuren auf einen vorhandenm trail gezogen ...


----------



## tgs (7. April 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> eben nicht umfahren bloß nicht neue spuren ziehn


Genau, der Trail ist der Weg!
Mich ärgert es, wenn durch Abkürzungen und Umfahrungen der eigentliche Trail verändert wird und dadurch unnötige, zusätzliche Spuren entstehen.
Wem der Trail, so wie er ist, nicht gefällt und/oder zu schwierig ist, hat ja immer noch die Alternative Forstweg...


----------



## dr.octagon (7. April 2015)

ich klettere drüber. aber wegräumen war bei den kalibern auch zu dritt nicht drin. da brauchste waldarbeiter-gerät...


----------



## pyroman1982 (9. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit langem gerade mal wieder den Wurzel Trail an der Autobahn entlang gefahren. Leider musste ich feststellen das wieder mal jemand die Hühnerleiter(Northshore) zerlegt und über den Zaun Richtung Autobahn geworfen hat.
Ebenfalls sollten wir uns mal um die einzelnen "Kicker" (Baumstämme mit Rampe) kümmern. Die könnten alle etwas Pflege gebrauchen dann wäre der Trail echt wieder geil. Hab soweit es nötig war alles frei geschnitten.
Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich gerne melden zu zweit oder dritt ist man eben doch schneller als allein.


----------



## tgs (9. April 2015)

pyroman1982 schrieb:


> Hab soweit es nötig war alles frei geschnitten.





pyroman1982 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls sollten wir uns mal um die einzelnen "Kicker" (Baumstämme mit Rampe) kümmern. Die könnten alle etwas Pflege gebrauchen dann wäre der Trail echt wieder geil.


Ich fahre den Autobahntrail mehrmals die Woche und finde, dass er sehr gut zu fahren ist. Noch mehr, wenn du so ein paar Stellen (z.B. nach der Rampe Richtung Kist um die gefällten Bäume herum) frei geschnitten hast.
Ansonsten würde es genügen, wenn der eine oder andere mal kurz anhalten würde, um die Hölzer für die Baumstammüberfahrten wieder anzubringen.


pyroman1982 schrieb:


> Leider musste ich feststellen das wieder mal jemand die Hühnerleiter(Northshore) zerlegt und über den Zaun Richtung Autobahn geworfen hat.


Was soll das mit dem Hühnergatter? Keiner, den ich kenne, braucht dieses Teil, um die Rampe über den fetten Baumstamm zu fahren! Alle anderen fahren ja mittlerweile drum herum. Auch gut, aber diese eigenmächtigen Baumassnahmen mit künstlichen Elementen nerven uns (und vor allem mich) total.

Wir haben vor Jahren den Autobahn-, Ninatrail und noch ein paar andere angelegt. Dabei gab das Gelände, so wie es ist, die Trailführung vor. Der Trail soll "natürlich" bleiben und eben nicht durch künstliche Elemente aufgepeppt werden. Wer Trails mit gebauten Rampen, Kickern und Northshore-Elementen fahren will, hat genügend Möglichkeiten im Höchberger Steinbruch, oberhalb vom Hexenbruch und Richtung Zell.

Aber, einen vorhandenen Trail einfach umzumodellieren, geht gar nicht. Wir haben noch so viele Bereiche, wo man einen neuen Trail anlegen und in eine Runde mit einbinden könnte. Da kann jeder nach Herzens Lust bauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroman1982 (9. April 2015)

Da hast du mich jetzt falsch verstanden.
Ich hab das Northshore Teil da auch nicht hingebaut.  Aber wenn es schon da ist muss man es ja auch nicht über den Zaun schmeißen ;-)
Ich bin da voll deiner Meinung das man das Gelände so nutzen sollte wie es ist. 
Gab ja bekanntlich genug Ärger wegen den Bauarbeiten!!!!!

Ist der Nin(j)a Trail der Trail der mit einem "Drop" ins Bärlauchfeld endet?


----------



## tgs (9. April 2015)

pyroman1982 schrieb:


> Ist der Nin(j)a Trail der Trail der mit einem "Drop" ins Bärlauchfeld endet?


Ich weis jetzt nicht genau, welche Stelle du meinst.
Der Nina-Trail ist die Verbindung vom Wurzelweg zur Autobahn.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. April 2015)

die hünerleiter war aber nur für cc´ler mit 50kilo systemgewicht oder???


----------



## pyroman1982 (9. April 2015)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> die hünerleiter war aber nur für cc´ler mit 50kilo systemgewicht oder???


hahahaaaa könnte sein ;-)


----------



## CHausK (9. April 2015)

Eine Frage zum Thema "Hühnerleiter":
Von was sprecht ihr hier denn genau?
Es geht ja um diese Stelle hier, oder?




(Bild ist aus 2013, also nicht über den Zustand wundern...)
Die "Astleiter" ist inzwischen ja reichlich zerfleddert. Sprecht ihr hier alle von dieser Rampe, oder aber von dem genagelten Lattenrost der hier mal zusätzlich angebracht war?
Denn sollte jemand diese Rampe über den Zaun geworfen haben, dann wäre das nicht so schön...
Und an der Stelle hat sich inzwischen ja ein Weg um den den Baum herum gebildet.
Letztes Wochenende war hier der Zustand quasi wie auf dem Bild mit nur der alten Rampe...


----------



## tgs (9. April 2015)

CHausK schrieb:


> Es geht ja um diese Stelle hier, oder?


Jepp


CHausK schrieb:


> ... von dem genagelten Lattenrost der hier mal zusätzlich angebracht war?


Was hatte dieses Ding da zu suchen? Ausserdem war es mehr Falle als Hilfe!

Wenn jemand schon mal etwas Sinnvolles hätte machen wollen, dann doch die entstandenen Lücken in der Rampe mit umherliegenden, dünnen Baumstämmen reparieren/ausfüllen.

Wie geschrieben, fahre ich das Teil Sommer wie Winter mehrmals die Woche in beide Richtungen, ohne grössere Probleme. Wird mit der Zeit halt anspruchsvoller. Wer nicht drüberkommt oder sich nicht traut, hat ja Alternativen...


----------



## Bartoss (9. April 2015)

Soo,

nach längerer Verletzungspause heute das erste mal wieder im Steinbachtal den wie ich finde besten Trail runtergehackt.
War positiv überrascht das meine Baumaßnahmen zu Ende gebracht wurden, eine Aufwertung des Trails...
Der Trail von dem ich spreche ist nicht so n Waldweg wie in dem Bild oben und streckenweise so steil und verblockt das man kaum sein Bike wieder hoch/geschoben / getragen bekommt.
Das Baumaßnahmen auf einem Trail wie oben auf dem Bild nicht gern gesehen sind verstehe ich, da dieser anscheinend sehr öffentlichen zugänglich ist und es macht auf einem Waldweg auch wenig Sinn Drops / kicker zu bauen.
Wenn auf einem Trail, der für Fußgänger vollkommen uninteressant ist etwas gebaut wird, stört das anscheinend niemanden. Dort wird wohl auch kein xc Fahrer runterfahren...
Es wurden 2 neue Hochstände in unmittelbarer Trailnähe gebaut und es sind keine Baumstämme über den Trail gelegt worden von "verärgerten " Förstern / Jägern.
Es würde wohl auch keine Förster  o.ä. meckern wenn im Höchberger "Dirtpark" etwas umgebaut wird...( was ich jedoch nicht vorhabe )
Waldweg, Fahrradweg für alle-> nix bauen.
Gelände wo nicht jeder fährt scheint bauen iO zu sein...
Habe heute natürlich auch gleich etwas Trail Pflege betrieben...

Gruß


----------



## CHausK (9. April 2015)

Wo ist es denn im Steinbachtal so steil, dass man sein Bike nicht mehr hochgefahren/geschoben/getragen bekommt???


----------



## Bartoss (9. April 2015)

Es ist nicht der komplette Trail sondern nur 2 Stellen, es geht hoch zu schieben, aber schon schwierig, fahren geht auf keinen Fall.glaube aber das dort nur wenige unterwegs sind, der Trail war so voller Blätter das er kaum zu sehen war, ergo ist dort seltener jemand untetwegs...
In der Nähe vom Waldfriedhof, eher versteckt...geht durch n Wald runter zu einer Strasse...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (9. April 2015)

Ah, ok, da hinten/oben bin ich tatsächlich kaum unterwegs...
Aber gut zu wissen ;-)


----------



## Bartoss (9. April 2015)

Habe dort heute jemand mit nem rotem Speci Demo getroffen, etwas jünger, war das jemand aus dem Forum..? 
War schon so alle und gleichzeitig überrascht dort mal jemand zu treffen das ich ausser Servus nix mehr rausgebracht habe...

Gruß


----------



## Highsider84 (9. April 2015)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hab mich am Samstag im Steinbachtal und am Sonntag mal im Bereich Naturpark Heuchelhof und Rottenbauer rumgetrieben.
> Wenn man der Autobahn folgt kommt man irgendwann in ein Trockenwiesen- und Buschlabyrinth mit zahlreichen Hügelchen und Holhlwegen.
> ...



Is das der Trail wo man unten an dem Tisch mit den zwei Bänken rauskommt ? oder der weiter rechts der durch ne Art Hohlweg führt ?
der "Hohlweg-Sprung Trail" war mir nämlich auch zu heftig, viel zu steile Anfahrten und keine gescheiten Landungen.

btw. Mir kommt es so vor als ob momentan neue Trails wie Pilze aus dem Boden schiessen...
am Hexenbruch, runter zur Hettstatter-Steige ist auch wieder was entstanden, is meiner Meinung nach des technisch schwierigste was es zur Zeit in der Umgebung gibt. Respekt an die Erbauer ! 1A Anlieger Kurven mit sauberen Radien, die "Ruinen" Überfahrt auf dem Handtuchbreiten Betonträger is grell wenn man die verdängelt gehts abwärts.  Aber ansonsten sehr gut fahrbar  (wenn man's kann)


----------



## pyroman1982 (10. April 2015)

CHausK schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Thema "Hühnerleiter":
> Von was sprecht ihr hier denn genau?
> Es geht ja um diese Stelle hier, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 376497
> ...



Ja diese Stelle meinte ich ich dachte das die "Hühnerleiter" quasi in die Landung gehört da die wirklich sehr schlecht befahrbar ist. 
Aber vielleicht muss ichs einfach noch ein paar mal probieren.
Wie gesagt ich war da oben lange nicht unterwegs und dachte das es mit den Teilen etwas besser zu fahren geht.
Hät ich einfach mal nix gesagt ;-)


----------



## cemare (11. April 2015)

Ich bin schwer dafür, dass alle Leute, die nichts mit den Trails am Hut haben außer sie zu benutzen, es schleunigst unterlassen, ungefragt Infos darüber im Internet zu veröffentlichen. Wenn die Erbauer möchten, dass die Strecken öffentlich werden, kümmern sie sich bestimmt selbst darum.


----------



## Highsider84 (11. April 2015)

cemare schrieb:


> Ich bin schwer dafür, dass alle Leute, die nichts mit den Trails am Hut haben außer sie zu benutzen, es schleunigst unterlassen, ungefragt Infos darüber im Internet zu veröffentlichen. Wenn die Erbauer möchten, dass die Strecken öffentlich werden, kümmern sie sich bestimmt selbst darum.



Kollege, Ball flach halten !

Ich geh mal stark davon aus das du mich mit deinem Post meinst.
Der von mir erwähnte Trail ist aus einem kleinen "Übungstück" das ich mit nem Kumpel letztes Jahr im Herbst angelegt habe heraus entstanden.
Wir haben nicht schlecht gestaunt als der Trail dann weiter oben ausgebaut wurde.

Und außerdem sind wir die Erbauer von ein paar anderen Trails die da in der Hexenbrucher Gegend sind. Aber die Trails werden ja von Leuten befahren die mit den Trails bzw.mit dem Bau nichts am Hut haben...

Was hast du den schon alles oben am Hexenbruch gemacht ?
Wir können uns ja gerne mal irgendwo treffen und das Problem besprechen.
Ich wohne übrigens in Höchberg, das Gebiet Hexenbruch/Waldbüttelbrunn/Hettstadter Steige ist mein "Heimrevier".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (12. April 2015)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> Kollege, Ball flach halten !


Warum fühlst du dich denn angesprochen? Wenn @cemare speziell dich gemeint hat, hätte er dich wohl zitiert (unterstelle ich jetzt einfach). Für mich liest sich der Beitrag von @cemare eher allgemein und grundsätzlich, dem ich mich anschliessen kann.

Trotzdem, ein Trail funktioniert und bleibt auch nur bestehen, wenn er gefahren wird. Das ist bei den "natürlich" gehaltenen Trails wichtiger, als bei den "gebauten", mit künstlichen Elementen. Bei letzteren wird die Frequenz auf dem Trail alleine deshalb überschaubar bleiben, weil viele einfach keine so technischen Trails fahren wollen, bzw. können. Somit werden auch die Erbauer solcher Anlagen weitesgehend unter sich sein. Aber, da kann ich mich natürlich auch täuschen...

Ich vermisse bei uns hier eine gewisse Trailkultur. Viele sind respekt- und rücksichtslos unterwegs. Grüssen z.B. bei Begegnungen ist eher selten. Lieber werden eigene Linien gewählt, als einmal abzusteigen um einen Ast wegzuräumen usw. usw....

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Trails, die ich angelegt habe gehören mir nicht. Sie sind für alle, die sie gerne fahren möchten.
Aber, eigene Linien, Abkürzungen, Baumassnahmen usw., sind nicht akzeptabel. Dagegen ist ein wenig Hilfe bei der Pflege (Wege frei schneiden, Äste/Zweige wegräumen, Überfahrhilfen wieder anbringen) willkommen.


----------



## cemare (12. April 2015)

Ich meine keinen Trail am Hexenbruch. Sind eh unteranderem auf Strava veröffentlich. Ich habe auch keine Probleme damit wenn Leute auf "meinen" Trails fahren sondern freue mich wenn ich nette neue Leute treffe. Mir geht es auch nicht darum wer schon was wo gemacht hat aber gewisse Strecken möchte ich nicht im Internet stehen haben und fertig. Können uns auch gerne treffen. Habe ich keine Probleme mit.


----------



## böser_wolf (12. April 2015)

@cemare	ich versteh deinen standpunkt
aber ich kann dir auch sagen das es nix nützt 
irgendwann kommt einer auf den/deinem "unbekannten trail " vorbei
und es steht im net strava gpsis usw ..

vor 10jahren ging das noch  
da haben wir in sw  leute nur mit genommen wenn die es für sich behalten
aber jetzt wo jeder n smartfon/gps/gopro... hat und aufzeicht  hats keinen sinn mehr

beispiel:  schweinfurter trails  
als sram ihre xx1 der presse vorgestellt hat
waren dann hier im ibc  vid´s zusehn und und die trail`s wurden in den himmel gelobt

ganz ehrlich ich war entsetzt hab auch die mod´s angeschrieben  das das video raus kommt

aber unterm strich  ist nicht viel passiert es gab keinen großen run usw



tgs schrieb:


> Ich vermisse bei uns hier eine gewisse Trailkultur. Viele sind respekt- und rücksichtslos unterwegs. Grüssen z.B. bei Begegnungen ist eher selten. Lieber werden eigene Linien gewählt, als einmal abzusteigen um einen Ast wegzuräumen usw. usw....



seh ich genauso   
ich bin für mehr vernetzung 
um zum beispiel: 
auch mal trails zusperren oder zu meiden
wenn sie bloß zerfahren würden
oder sinnlose bauten  wegreissen ( wir hat in sw auch plötzlich riesige sachen stehn da gabs dann auch ärger)
es sind ja auch oft kids die noch nicht wissen was die grenze ist
einfach mehr miteinander


----------



## froride (12. April 2015)

Wer im öffentlich Wald Trails baut, soll sich nicht wundern wenn sie veröffentlicht werden. Wem das nicht gefällt, der soll sich einen Privatwald kaufen und einzäunen.


----------



## tgs (12. April 2015)

froride schrieb:


> Wer im öffentlich Wald Trails baut, soll sich nicht wundern wenn sie veröffentlicht werden. Wem das nicht gefällt, der soll sich einen Privatwald kaufen und einzäunen.


Darum geht es doch gar nicht!

Es sind immer nur eine handvoll Leute, die Trails anlegen und pflegen. Keiner von uns beansprucht aber deshalb ein exklusives Recht für sich!

Letztendlich sehen aber viele andere Trailnutzer das Befahren als Selbsverständlichkeit, ohne sich Gedanken darüber zu machen, was für ein Aufwand es ist, die Wege in Schuss zu halten. Keiner kommt dabei mal auf die Idee, sich auch ein wenig zu engagieren und sich an ein paar einfache Regeln zu halten.

Im Grunde will doch jeder nur maximalen Spass bei minimalem Aufwand... und solange es Leute gibt, die die Arbeit erledigen, ist das doch super.

Bei mir/uns ist momentan die Motivation noch grösser als der Frust, schöne Trails zu haben/anzulegen und ich/wir freue(n) mich(uns) jeden Tag darüber. Sobald aber der Ärger weiter ansteigt, wird sich da sicher etwas ändern und dann wird sich zeigen, wie es mit den Trails weiter geht.

Ich habe erst in dieser Woche kurz mit ein paar MTBikern gesprochen, die ich unterwegs getroffen habe. Das war sehr ernüchternd, denn die fahren die Trails wenn sie da sind und kümmern sich ansonsten nur um sich. Wenn keine Trails vorhanden sind, fahren sie halt Forstweg, oder in anderen Gegenden.....


----------



## böser_wolf (12. April 2015)

das wird sich aber auch nicht ändern ...


----------



## froride (12. April 2015)

Ich fahre die Trails auch wie sie sind. Wenn sich jemand die Arbeit macht und was baut, gut. Wenn nicht dann ist das auch gut. Aber nur weil sich andere Arbeit machen, fühle ich mich doch nicht verpflichtet auch zu arbeiten. Wer was baut, macht das doch sowie so nicht aus Solidarität sondern aus reinem Eigennutz. Das man die Arbeit der anderen nicht zerstört, ist selbstverständlich, aber Mitarbeit zu erwarten ist vermessen.


----------



## böser_wolf (12. April 2015)

vermessen hmm 
ich sehs etwas anders 
das jeder nur aus eigenutz baut  
dem stimme ich nicht zu  
weil ichs sw anders kenn 

mithelfen
selber hand anlegen 
wies die zeit und und fähigkeiten erlauben  wäre schön 
etwas mehr gemeinschafts sinn				  wäre auch schön 

aber es geht nicht um verpflichtung  oder sich verpflichtet fühlen 
wenn mich was im wald stört  
wie der baum neulich geh ich los und änders  
allerdings wenn mir ein trail nicht gefällt änder ich nix dran 


ps. ich bin noch zur pizza verpflichtet


----------



## froride (12. April 2015)

Ich habe früher selber gebaut und räume auch Trails frei, die ich fahre. Aber das nur, weil ich da Spaß haben will. Das andere was davon haben, ist doch nur ein Nebeneffekt. Und so ist das bestimmt bei fast allen anderen auch, wenn man mal ehrlich ist. Wen was stört, der ändert's, wen nicht der tut nix. Kaum einer ändert was, weil es andere stört.


----------



## Bartoss (12. April 2015)

froride schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Trails auch wie sie sind. Wenn sich jemand die Arbeit macht und was baut, gut. Wenn nicht dann ist das auch gut. Aber nur weil sich andere Arbeit machen, fühle ich mich doch nicht verpflichtet auch zu arbeiten. Wer was baut, macht das doch sowie so nicht aus Solidarität sondern aus reinem Eigennutz. Das man die Arbeit der anderen nicht zerstört, ist selbstverständlich, aber Mitarbeit zu erwarten ist vermessen.


Sehe ich ganz genauso und
Trails "geheim" halten funktioniert ohnehin nicht da im öffentlichen Wald.
Und sowas wie " unser geheimer Trail von mir und meiner Crew" macht auch n pubertären Eindruck und ist unrealistisch. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (13. April 2015)

cemare schrieb:


> Ich bin schwer dafür, dass alle Leute, die nichts mit den Trails am Hut haben außer sie zu benutzen, es schleunigst unterlassen, ungefragt Infos darüber im Internet zu veröffentlichen. Wenn die Erbauer möchten, dass die Strecken öffentlich werden, kümmern sie sich bestimmt selbst darum.



Jetzt muss ich mich doch nochmal dazu äußern...

ich verweise an dieser Stelle einfach mal auf den ganzen Thread hier mit dem schönen Titel: "Würzburger Trailsammlung" wo man Trails mit anderen teilt die man z.b. gefunden oder selbst angelegt bzw gebaut hat.

btw.: das hier ist der erste Beitrag



G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> Tach Community,
> 
> Ihr aus Würzburg kommenden Leidensgenossen wisst ja wie`s ist. Haben zwar ne echt nette Landschaft hier, jedoch für`n bisschen Fahrsspaß muss man immer jede Menge Hügel erklimmen.
> 
> ...



dämmerts ?


----------



## tgs (3. Mai 2015)

Vor ein paar Tagen hat mal wieder jemand einen Trail "modifiziert" und die Brücke über einen Graben eigenmächtig abgerissen.
Ich frage mich immer wieder, was das soll? Wem so eine Passage nicht taugt, weil sie ihm nicht gefällt und/oder er sie nicht fahren kann, muss eben einen anderen Weg fahren!
Etwas anderes ist es natürlich, wenn der Trailbauer das selbst macht, was hier mal definitiv nicht der Fall war.
Sollte ich jemanden bei so einer Aktion antreffen, kann er schon mal eine längere MTB-Pause einplanen....


----------



## Maddin M. (3. Mai 2015)

Wo genau?


----------



## CHausK (3. Mai 2015)

Naja, nachdem nicht so viele "selbstgebaute Brücken" im Steinbachtal existieren denke ich mal, dass TGS "seinen" neuen Trail unterhalb vom (jetzt) REWE meint. Da gibt's oder gab es am oberen Ende mal eine paar Bretter die einen kleinen Graben überbrückt haben. Je nach Fahrtrichtung war das aber eh nur schwierig befahrbar.

Und zu dem Thema "Trailveränderungen" gibt's hier schon soviel Diskussionen, da halte ich mich raus. Ich geh in der Zeit lieber Biken...


----------



## MiezMiez (3. Mai 2015)

tgs schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen hat mal wieder jemand einen Trail "modifiziert" und die Brücke über einen Graben eigenmächtig abgerissen.
> Ich frage mich immer wieder, was das soll? Wem so eine Passage nicht taugt, weil sie ihm nicht gefällt und/oder er sie nicht fahren kann, muss eben einen anderen Weg fahren!
> Etwas anderes ist es natürlich, wenn der Trailbauer das selbst macht, was hier mal definitiv nicht der Fall war. Sollte ich jemanden bei so einer Aktion antreffen, kann er schon mal eine längere MTB-Pause einplanen...



Ohne die konkrete Stelle zu kennen, habe ich dennoch keine Ahnung, woher du dir das Recht herausnimmst, etwas an den Trails zu verändern, wärend du anderen dasselbige absprichst....
Und zu deinem letzten Satz: Mal ein wenig locker bleiben, Kamerad.


----------



## tgs (3. Mai 2015)

MiezMiez schrieb:


> Ohne die konkrete Stelle zu kennen, habe ich dennoch *keine Ahnung*, woher du dir das Recht herausnimmst, etwas an den Trails zu verändern, wärend du anderen dasselbige absprichst....


?? "keine Ahnung" beschreibt sehr schön, was du da von dir gibst!! Den Trail gäbe es nicht, wenn ich ihn nicht angelegt hätte...
Und Kamerad..., fette Katzen sind für mich ein kleiner snack zwischendurch.



CHausK schrieb:


> Je nach Fahrtrichtung war das aber eh nur schwierig befahrbar.


Na und? Wer es nicht kann, muss das ja nicht fahren!


----------



## CHausK (3. Mai 2015)

Also eure Probleme hätte ich gerne...
Wobei, nein wohl eher doch nicht.

Manchmal kann man hier echt nur den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## tgs (3. Mai 2015)

CHausK schrieb:


> Also eure Probleme hätte ich gerne...
> Wobei, nein wohl eher doch nicht.
> Manchmal kann man hier echt nur den Kopf schütteln...


Du hast ja recht! Manchmal ist das ganze Thema halt ein wenig emotional, weil viel Zeit und Enthusiasmus im Anlegen und Pflegen von Trails steckt.
Ich muss mich offensichtlich mit dem Handeln und Denken der meisten Trailbenutzer abfinden. Eine besondere Motivation für weitere Aktivitäten neue Trails anzulegen und vorhandene zu pflegen, ist das nicht...


----------



## MiezMiez (3. Mai 2015)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich muss mich offensichtlich mit dem Handeln und Denken der meisten Trailbenutzer abfinden.



Falsch. Du solltest dich damit abfinden, daß du nicht alleine unterwegs bist. Besonders in den stadtnahen Wäldern vergessen doch manche, daß der Wald nicht ausschließlich dem Vergnügen der Mountainbiker (Wanderer, NordicWalker, Spaziergänger) dient.
Sei froh, daß deine und andere Trails von anderen geduldet und genutzt werden.

Ich bin raus zu den Kommentaren von TGS. Ab auf die ignore-Liste mit dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loisl13 (3. Mai 2015)

....man, man, man.
Was für ein rumgetue hier.
Ich glaube der Großteil der Leute hier wollen einfach Spaß auf den Trails in und um Würzburg haben. Keiner geht doch hier mit der  intension an den Start: "welchen Trail zerstören wir denn heute oder welchen bauen wir denn heute um?" Wir wollen in unserer Heimat maximalen Spaß auf möglichst vielen Trails haben. Deshalb sind wir auch dankbar für jeden neuen Trail. Wie kürzlich schon erwähnt dient diese Plattform genau einem zweck: Trails zu finden die wir fahren können um SPAß zu haben.

Da sind falsche Eitelkeiten von irgendwelchen Leuten genauso Fehl am Platz wie die Androhung von Gewalt. Wo gibt's denn sowas?

Also: Hakts ab und raus in den Wald!


----------



## n18bmn24 (18. Mai 2015)

Falls es wen interessiert, hier habe ich einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht zur Supertrail Map - Würzburg geschrieben:
Neue Supertrail Maps: Geheimtipps für die Hosentasche


----------



## CHausK (18. Mai 2015)

Danke für den Ersteindruck.
Ich habe mir die Karte auch mal bestellt, aber noch ist sie nicht gekommen.
Bin mal gespannt, was so alles an Trails verzeichnet ist und inwie weit das auch nem "Local" vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen unbekannten Trail zeigen kann...


----------



## keller79 (18. Mai 2015)

Nabend,
hab mir die STM Würzburg und Vinschgau Ost zugelegt, halte das auch für ein gutes Konzept.

In der näheren Umgebung von Würzburg sind die "üblichen Verdächtigen" vermerkt, ohne die nicht ganz legalen Trails. Desweiteren noch ein paar Trails Richtung Ochsenfurt und Kitzingen, die ich nicht kenne.

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass die Karte ohne eine wirkliche Wanderkarte mit den Wegmarkierungen aus meiner Sicht nur ein grober Hinweis ist. Im Vinschgau hatten wir noch eine "richtige" Wanderkarte parallel, das war dann Top.

Wer aber die App nutzen kann, braucht das wohl nicht.

Grüße Florian


----------



## fffoxhunter (25. Mai 2015)

*Danke!
*
Geht an Denjenigen/Diejenigen welche am Autobahntrail die Büsche geschnitten haben.


----------



## CHausK (25. Mai 2015)

Wann bist das denn gefahren? 
Ich bin den gestern gegen Mittag das letzte Mal gefahren und hatte jetzt nicht den Eindruck, dass da jemand am Werk gewesen ist. 
Aber falls doch: auch vielen Dank von meiner Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (7. Juni 2015)

VIELEN DANK AN DIE ERBAUER des Trails zwischen Höchberg und Waldbüttelbrunn. 
Der mit Abstand beste Trail den ich bis jetzt kenne.
Haufenweise Drops, Kicker Anlieger, einfach nur Geil...

Gruß


----------



## Maddin M. (7. Juni 2015)

Neuer Trail? Wo genau? Meinst du vielleicht den Kloster/Ruinen Dh (Antwort am besten per Pm)?


----------



## Bartoss (7. Juni 2015)

Glaube nicht das der neu ist...
Geht in richtung Hettstetter Steige runter...
Evtl. Ist es der kloster dh, kannte ich nur eben nicht...
Gruß


----------



## Maddin M. (7. Juni 2015)

Ok, der ist mir schon bekannt. Dachte nur, vielleicht gibt es wieder was Neues im der Gegend. Aber dem Dank kann ich mich nur anschließen: Macht verdammt viel Spaß!


----------



## Bartoss (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo @All 
Gibts noch  mehr so trails in und um Wabü die mit dem oben genannten vergleichbar sind..? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Juni 2015)

Oh..... Meine Arbeitswegstrecke.  Wo genau....? PN?


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Juni 2015)

findet sich beides bei strava


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Juni 2015)




----------



## freeride96 (14. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend, 

An alle die Bock auf Sprünge haben und anlieger wär hätte Bock den Trail rechts vom Ruinen Trail/dh track mal neu Aufzubauen vielleicht auch etwas größer gibt ja leider in der nähe nichts richtiges...


----------



## Flo_zz2211 (5. August 2015)

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier in der Gegend und wohne direkt in der Stadt. Gibts den ein paar gute Trails die ich von da aus gut erreichen kann mit dem Bike. Kenn mich leider noch gar nicht aus hier. Am besten wäre ne Beschreibung mit Bild  .
Sind die Beschreibungen die hier drinne sind z.B. von Seite 1 noch fahrbar?
Bis jetzt habe ich einen gefunden im Steinbachtal der bei der A3 startet und unten bei nem Parkplatz an der Kreuzung der Steinbachtalstraße mit der Schießplatzstraße (ist auch ne Bushaltestelle dabei) endet. Der ist qausi in drei Teile geteilt aber macht Laune, vorallem am Schluss mit den Sprüngen.

Taugt die Supertrail Map für Würzburg was?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (5. August 2015)

A3 trail .slalom,wurzeltrail   das sind die 3teile  findest du alle bei strava 
willkommen in wü


----------



## Flo_zz2211 (5. August 2015)

Ja genau diese 3 bin ich gefahren 
Hoffe ich bekomm noch mehr in der Umgebung, Strava ist schonmal ein guter Anhaltspunkt, Danke


----------



## CHausK (5. August 2015)

Ansonsten einfachmal Bikern anschließen, die wenigsten beißen, auch wenn der gemeine Franke nicht gerade als extrovertiert gilt 

Und mit dem Steinbachtal hast du schon mal ne ordentliche Spielwiese aufgetan, da gibt's schon einiges, auch in Richtung altes Munitionslager...
Hier mal ein Screenshot unserer "Hausrunde", die schon so einiges abdeckt an Trails:





Ist ne schöne Tour und so ca. 2h lang (je nach Fitnesslevel) und kann auch etwas gekürzt werden (Verzicht auf die Eisingen-Dunde und die Gutenberg-Schleife).
Die von dir gefundenen 3 Trails sind dabei der Spaß am Ende der Tour...


----------



## MiezMiez (5. August 2015)

Flo_zz2211 schrieb:


> Taugt die Supertrail Map für Würzburg was?



Guck mal hier: klick mich


----------



## Loisl13 (9. August 2015)

Servus zusammen, will morgen mal von zellingen nach Würzburg. Dabei liegen die beiden trails friedhofsmauern dh und wild pig (lt strava) auf dem weg.  Taugen die was oder kann man die links liegen lassen? 
Danke!


----------



## tgs (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich will hier auf meinen Beitrag in dem "Biken um Würzburg" Thread hinweisen.


----------



## EL_Rey (2. November 2015)

Ladet die einzelnen trails doch mal bei trailforks.com hoch


----------



## tgs (4. November 2015)

EL_Rey schrieb:


> Ladet die einzelnen trails doch mal bei trailforks.com hoch


Sonst noch Wünsche...?


----------



## zymnokxx (17. Dezember 2015)

Wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob wir mal ein Treffen hinbekommen, um einige Trails zu sanieren/auszubauen. Alleine ist das sehr mühseelig. Jetzt ist das Wetter ideal und über den Winter kann sich dann die Erde setzen. Zusammen im Wald mit ne Themoskanne Glühwein kann doch sehr witzig werden, oder? Vielleicht zum neuen Jahr am Feiertag den 6.1.2016?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (17. Dezember 2015)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> ... um einige Trails zu sanieren/auszubauen.


Was meinst Du damit?
Welche Trails sollen das sein?


----------



## murmel04 (17. Dezember 2015)

Vor allem was meinst du mit ausbauen.

Pflegen ist ok, aber bauen/ausbauen sehe ich kritisch


----------



## CHausK (17. Dezember 2015)

Da schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an: 
Pflege der Trails sehr gerne, Trails anlegen/ausbauen ist eher ein kritisches Thema!


----------



## zymnokxx (17. Dezember 2015)

CHausK schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an:
> Pflege der Trails sehr gerne, Trails anlegen/ausbauen ist eher ein kritisches Thema!


Pflegen reicht ja schon.... z.B. im Steinbachtal gibts schon etliche mit tiefen Löchern, die man mal einebenen könnte, um wieder Flow zu bekommen.


----------



## keller79 (17. Dezember 2015)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Pflegen reicht ja schon.... z.B. im Steinbachtal gibts schon etliche mit tiefen Löchern, die man mal einebenen könnte, um wieder Flow zu bekommen.


Da hat er nicht unrecht...


----------



## tgs (17. Dezember 2015)

Trailpflege ist immer ein aktuelles Thema und sollte abhängig von Wetter, sowie Bodenbedingungen das ganze Jahr über betrieben werden.
Dann ist der Aufwand auch sehr viel weniger.
Ausserdem finde ich es besser, wenn immer nur ein, zwei Leute im Trail "arbeiten". Das verursacht nicht so viel Aufsehen und Aufmerksamkeit, als wenn eine Horde MTBer in den Trails zugange ist.

Das ist nur meine Ansicht. Grundsätzlich freue ich mich über jeden, der sich an der Pflege der Trails beteiligen will.

Gross verabreden muss man sich dazu aber nicht, denke ich. Jeder kann sich ja einfach mal einen Abschnitt vornehmen, sobald er den Bedarf sieht, Zeit und Lust dazu hat. Wenn dann ein Bikepartner auch mit dabei ist, super. Zum Teil klappt das z. Zt. schon ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich besuche Heiligabend meine Eltern und würde gern am 24. Vormittags ne Runde in der alten Heimat fahren, hätte jemand lust mich mit auf eine Runde zu nehmen und ein paar Trails zu zeigen? 
Wenn sich nichts ausgeht, steck ich mir was laut Karte.


----------



## Blacky88 (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, wie aktuell die Verhältnisse im steinbachtal sind, aber wenn es einigermaßen passt und das Wetter mitspielt, warum nicht 


Grüße Robin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dr.octagon (22. Dezember 2015)

@Keepiru: Kenn mich jetzt auf den Trails der alten Heimat auch nicht sooo super aus, aber habe einen ganz ähnlichen Plan. Müsstest dann aber mit einem 29er HT mitfahren. Wenn dir das nichts ausmacht schreib mal ne PM. Grüße!


----------



## CHausK (22. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Ob ich am 24. Zeit habe kann ich aktuell noch nicht sagen, aber die Bedingungen im Steinbachtal sind derzeit alles andere als optimal. Schlammig, rutschig und sehr schwerer Boden...
D.h. man saut sich und Material ordentlichste ein.
Bin daher die letzten Tage eher bei Randersacker und Sommerhausen im Wald gefahren, da fand ich es besser von den Bedingungen.


----------



## Blacky88 (22. Dezember 2015)

Ok. Da kenn ich mich allerdings nicht aus


Grüße Robin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Keepiru (22. Dezember 2015)

Steinbachtal ist halt immer im Schatten und das Wasser fliest scheisse ab, war schon in meiner Jugend so. (verdammt, ist das lang her als wir dort gefahen sind... ohne federung, ohne helm...) 
Ich hatte mehr so die Südlagen im Auge, bin aber noch gänzlich flexibel.


----------



## murmel04 (22. Dezember 2015)

CHausK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ob ich am 24. Zeit habe kann ich aktuell noch nicht sagen, aber die Bedingungen im Steinbachtal sind derzeit alles andere als optimal. Schlammig, rutschig und sehr schwerer Boden...
> D.h. man saut sich und Material ordentlichste ein.
> Bin daher die letzten Tage eher bei Randersacker und Sommerhausen im Wald gefahren, da fand ich es besser von den Bedingungen.



Man saut nicht nur sich ein, die Trails werden bei den Bedingungen die im Moment sind auch nicht besser


----------



## Keepiru (23. Dezember 2015)

ich treffe mich morgen um 10:00 mit @Blacky88  an der randersackerer schleuse:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ra...er!3m1!1s0x47a28589c97c9251:0x41db728f061e650

Plan ist ne möglichst traillastige Runde, knapp 3 Stunden. 
wenn noch jemand mitfahren will.... einfach melden!


----------



## dr.octagon (23. Dezember 2015)

Bin dabei! Welche mainseite?


----------



## Keepiru (23. Dezember 2015)

Randersacker. Wir treffen uns an der Treppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacky88 (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich freu mich drauf!


Grüße Robin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yoshimura (23. Dezember 2015)

Schade, hätte mich auch interessiert. 
Schaff es aber von der Zeit nicht
Berichtet mal wie es war (gerne auch per PM)... beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei


----------



## Blacky88 (23. Dezember 2015)

Mach ich auf jeden Fall vll ergibt sich ja für nächstes Jahr was 


Grüße Robin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dr.octagon (24. Dezember 2015)

etwas glitschig-rutschig, teils auch schlammig, teils gut griffig. War aber wirklich gut. Gerne etwas länger das nächste mal. Danke noch mal an Keepiru fürs "guiden".

Frohes Fest euch allen!


----------



## Keepiru (26. Dezember 2015)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> etwas glitschig-rutschig, teils auch schlammig, teils gut griffig. War aber wirklich gut. Gerne etwas länger das nächste mal. Danke noch mal an Keepiru fürs "guiden".



Gern geschehen!


----------



## Blacky88 (27. Dezember 2015)

So ich hab auch endlich mal die Zeit gefunden...

Von der Route war es echt Top danke an @Keepiru. Leider hat meine Kondition nicht wirklich mitgemacht, sodass ich nach einiger Zeit abgebrochen habe. Natürlich war es sehr schlammig und teilweise auch sehr rutschig, aber trotzdem alles fahrbar. War heute kurz mit meinem Hund im Steinbachtal unterwegs, da war die andere Mainseite definitiv die bessere Wahl!

 Im großen und ganzen aber gerne wieder!!


----------



## Yoshimura (27. Dezember 2015)

Wann fahrt ihr denn wieder mal. ?


----------



## Blacky88 (27. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir um die Jahreszeit spontan. Ab Frühjahr dann so grob jeden zweiten Sonntag 


Grüße Robin 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.octagon (27. Dezember 2015)

Waren gestern noch am Schenkenfeld, Gadheim, Güntersleben und dann M-Weg nach Retzbach. Für Trails zurück fehlte mir dann der Bumms in den Beinen. War aber sehr gut mit viel Sonne und gar nicht so viel Matsch wie befürchtet nach dem Regentag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (27. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank

an alle Schmalspurmountainbiker, die in den letzten Tagen auf unseren Trails unterwegs waren und diese dadurch ziemlich zerstört haben.
Aber, Hauptsache IHR hattet Spass.

Einige MTBer habe ich unterwegs getroffen und sogar kurz über die Problematik mit ihnen sprechen können....

Fazit:
Einmal mehr fühle ich mich in meiner Erkenntnis bestätigt, dass (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) nur völlig verblödete, gehirnlose und egoistische Schwachmaten unterwegs sind!


----------



## Seppl- (27. Februar 2016)

tgs schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> an alle Schmalspurmountainbiker, die in den letzten Tagen auf unseren Trails unterwegs waren und diese dadurch ziemlich zerstört haben.
> Aber, Hauptsache IHR hattet Spass.
> ...



Ich kann deine enttäuschen ja verstehen, aber es ist ja sicher nicht dein privater Trail oder ? Sonder der den du/ihr baut bzw pflegt?

Ich kenn mich in Würzburg nicht so aus, hier in schweinfurt ist das aber nicht viel anders, würde behaupten das die Trails pro Tag hier mehr genutzt werden als in Würzburg, somit sind bauten bzw Pflege der Trails immer von der Vernunft abhängig, worauf man sich, wie du schon geschrieben hast nicht verlassen kann! 

Das wird sich nicht ändern, selbst wenn es ein "offizieller" Trail ist wird es immer idioten geben die bei "rot" fahren und somit den Spaß der anderen zu nichte machen. 

Eventuell kann es durch mehr Informationsfluss behoben werden? Whatsappgruppe oder sowas, in die jeder jeden einläd den er kennt, der die Trails nutzt! So kann man ankündigen wann und wo gebaut wird und drauf hoffen das dadurch die Trails geschont werden. 


Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Blacky88 (27. Februar 2016)

Um welche Trails gehts denn?


Grüße Robin

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CHausK (27. Februar 2016)

Puh, die Problematik ist ja durchaus keine neue und wenn man ehrlich ist, dann liegt das ganze in der Selbstverantwortung von uns Bikern (allen).
Wir haben die Trails die letzten Wochen bewusst gemieden, da durch den vielen Regen die Verhältnisse auch einfach nicht Bike-tauglich waren.
Aber anderen Leuten vorzuschreiben, wer wann in einem öffentlichen Wald fahren darf, das geht nun mal auch nicht. Vielleicht sollte man an manchen Trails einfach mal Schilder aufhängen, die auf den Zustand hinweisen, denn am Ende müssen ja tatsächlich alle unter der Situation leiden. 
Wenn man derzeit Trails fahren will, dann sollte man einfach auf Trails ausweichen, die einfach durch die Bodenbeschaffenheit aktuell mehr Sinn machen. So waren wir heute am Erlabrunner Käppele unterwegs und dort ist es durch den steinigen Untergrund deutlich besser. Gleiches gilt auch für den Via Dingsbums nach Ochsenfurt. Klar machen die nicht so viel Spaß wie die Sachen im Steinbachtal, aber man kann ja auch mal an der Fahrtechnik oder der Grundlagenausdauer arbeiten zu dieser Jahreszeit. Das bringt mehr Spaß im Frühling/Sommer und hilft den Trails.

TLDNR: Wald ist für alle da, aber jeder sollte verantwortlich genug sein, Trails zu meiden, wenn die Verhältnisse nicht passen. Zumal es Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Bartoss (27. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie check ich das Problem nicht...?
Hat irgend jemand mutwillig Hühnerleiter/Kicker oder was auch immer zerstört ...?
Oder was ist zerstört...?

Gruß


----------



## murmel04 (27. Februar 2016)

Um welche Trails geht es denn genau.

Leider stimmt es, dass viele Trails kaputt gefahren werden, weil man ja Spaß haben will, auch wenn es die Bodenbeschaffenheit eigentlich nicht zulässt.
Dazu kommt noch das einige so Dinge wie bremse ich ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen einfach nicht beherrschen .

Von daher einfach mal einen Trail in Ruhe lassen und warten bis es wieder trockener ist , haben doch dann alle was davon und unser Ruf wird nicht noch schlechter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (27. Februar 2016)

Ihr regt euch auf weil Leute mit ihrem MOUNTAINBIKE über schlammige Trails gefahren sind und jetzt Spuren im Waldboden sind...?
Boa...
Das ist n Wald, nicht das eigene Wohnzimmer...!
Heftig was es für Leute gibt!


----------



## murmel04 (27. Februar 2016)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Ihr regt euch auf weil Leute mit ihrem MOUNTAINBIKE über schlammige Trails gefahren sind und jetzt Spuren im Waldboden sind...?
> Boa...
> Das ist n Wald, nicht das eigene Wohnzimmer...!
> Heftig was es für Leute gibt!



Was für eine Aussage 

Muss man alles kaputt fahren?
Ich persönlich hätte im Sommer auch gerne Spaß auf dem Trail und nicht alles kaputtgefahren.

Aber deiner Aussage nach bist du genau so einer der Typen die die Trails platt machen


----------



## tgs (28. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht sollte ich für diejenigen, die es immer noch nicht kapiert haben, das Problem genauer erläutern.

Bei dem überwiegend aufgeweichten Untergrund zur Zeit, entstehen natürlich tiefe Fahrspuren, wenn man mit einem "normalen" MTB drüber fährt. Die schlammigen Bedingungen entstehen erst, weil es sich nicht nur um zwei oder drei MTBer handelt. Die verursachten Spuren bleiben uns noch lange erhalten, auch wenn der Boden abtrocknet oder gefriert. Das dauert Wochen, wenn nicht Monate, bis das wieder ordentliche Trails sind.

Die andere Sache ist, dass die meisten bei diesen Bodenverhältnissen (zwangsläufig) unkontrolliert fahren, bzw. versuchen die Trails zu umfahren und sich einen Weg daneben suchen. Dadurch werden die Trails immer breiter und/oder es entstehen plötzlich zwei, drei weitere direkt neben dem Original.

Das Ergebnis ist, dass Jäger und Waldbesitzer den Trail nicht mehr tolerieren und evtl. bei nächster Gelegenheit blockieren. In den letzten 15 Jahren haben wir das oft genug erlebt.

Der eine oder andere MTBer in unserer Umgebung ist nur für eine befristete Zeit auf den Trails unterwegs. Weil er z.B. lediglich ein paar Semester studiert, oder aus irgend einem anderen Grund den Standort wechselt. Da ist es doch schnuppe, wie die anderen klar kommen, oder? Nächstes Revier, ich komme.

Aber egal, ob jemand nur für eine bestimmte Zeit oder dauerhaft die Trails hier fährt, einen gewissen Respekt und das Einhalten einfacher Regeln kann man erwarten. Jeder darf hier fahren, wann immer er will. Die Trails gehören niemandem. Trotzdem erwarte zumindest ich rücksichtsvolles Verhalten, weil keiner von uns alleine unterwegs ist!

Bedauerlich, dass man solche Selbstverständlichkeiten überhaupt hier ansprechen muss...


----------



## Bartoss (28. Februar 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Was für eine Aussage
> 
> Muss man alles kaputt fahren?
> Ich persönlich hätte im Sommer auch gerne Spaß auf dem Trail und nicht alles kaputtgefahren.
> ...


Was fürn Bullshit...
Mache niemals mit Absicht irgend welche Trails platt...ich radl 15 min zum Ruinen Dh und tobe mich da aus...andere Trails interessieren mich nicht weiter...ausser Höchberger Dirt Bereich gelegentlich noch...
Wenn Leute neben dem Trail fahren müssen, weil ihnen die eigentliche “Bahn“ zu schlammig ist finde ich das auch idiotisch, vorallem wenn Förster etc.dann Streß machen und dann der Trail “gesperrt“ wird!
Bin hier fest ansässig, bei Bedarf und Zeit betreibe ich auch gelegentlich etwas Trailpflege...egal ist es mir sicher nicht wie meine bevorzugten Trails aussehen...
Was aber klar sein sollte:
MTB/Enduro/Freeride und wie auch immer man es nennen mag ist ein ganzjahres Hobby...
Wenn von Herbst bis Frühling ein paar Spurrillen in z.b. Anlieger oder so gebügelt werden dann ist das wohl normal...damit muss man sich abfinden...habe auch schonmal n Anlieger “ etwas aufgeschüttet“ weil dieser heftig aus-kaputt gefahren war...oder Kicker instand gesetzt...na und...Andere setzen auch irgend was in Stand...wieder andere machen gar nichts...ist doch immer so...
Ansonsten mache ich mir nicht so viel draus wenn der Untergrund nicht schön plan ist, denn:
MTB= Offroad...!
Und zu erwarten das andere bei Regenwetter/ schlammigem Untergrund, nicht durch n Wald heizen weil Spurrillen entstehen, finde ich ebenfalls idiotisch...!
Bei allem anderen sind wir uns wohl einig.
Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Februar 2016)




----------



## Bartoss (28. Februar 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467658



Genauso ist es...


----------



## montero (29. Februar 2016)

CHausK schrieb:


> So waren wir heute am Erlabrunner Käppele unterwegs und dort ist es durch den steinigen Untergrund deutlich besser.



Dann sind wir uns vielleicht begegnet (schwarzes Red Bull-Hardtail). Da waren ja einige Biker unterwegs am Samstag. Ich meide die Steinbachtal-Trails auch seit einiger Zeit, weil es auch einfach keinen Spaß bei diesen Bedingungen macht. Dann lieber etwas weiter fahren und Trails mit Flow genießen als nur durch Schlamm zu eiern.


----------



## CHausK (29. Februar 2016)

montero schrieb:


> Dann sind wir uns vielleicht begegnet (schwarzes Red Bull-Hardtail). Da waren ja einige Biker unterwegs am Samstag. Ich meide die Steinbachtal-Trails auch seit einiger Zeit, weil es auch einfach keinen Spaß bei diesen Bedingungen macht. Dann lieber etwas weiter fahren und Trails mit Flow genießen als nur durch Schlamm zu eiern.


Ja, ich denke das haben wir.
Hattest du nicht die Kerstin angesprochen?
Wir haben da ja ein Fahrtraining mit ihr gemacht.


----------



## böser_wolf (13. März 2016)

Servus 
Wäre schön wenn ihr mal für  1-2wochen die Ruine bei euren Touren umfahrt
Es ist auch zugelegt
Damit sich die Anlieger/Sprünge erholen und ab trocken können


Damit alle den Sommer über spass haben 
Merci


----------



## CHausK (13. März 2016)

Ruine?
Welche meinst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (13. März 2016)

Strava   ruinentrail
Also Zeller waldspitze runter Richtung klosterwiese
Der trail wo du über die Ruinen fahren kannst

Aber  natürlich ist  der ganze Trail ist gemeint


----------



## CHausK (13. März 2016)

Achso der...
Strava nutze ich nicht, insofern danke für die Info.
Aber derzeit fahren wir eh eher woanders, genau wegen den äußeren Bedingungen...


----------



## Mike328i (15. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wurde mich gerne mal bei einer Trailausfahrt mit anschließen.

Bin 34 und wohne in Unterdürrbach. Hier am Schenkenturm hab ich bis jetzt nichts gescheites gefunden. 

Bin Bergauf noch nicht so fit, aber ansonsten sollte alles gehen. ;-)

Gruß Mike


----------



## CHausK (15. März 2016)

Servus Mike,

Was willst du denn fahren?
Denn oben am Schenkenturm/Schenkenfeld gibt es durchaus ja einige Trails zu fahren.
Wir waren da z.B. erst am Samstag unterwegs. Allerdings sind das halt keine "Downhill"-Strecken, sondern Trails mit durchaus ein paar Höhenmetern. 
Also möglich ist da so einiges, die Frage ist: in welche Richtung willst du fahren?


----------



## froride (15. März 2016)

Es gibt da oben einen richtig schönen Trail, ziemlich neben der Kaserne, aber im Moment sehr aufgeweicht. Die Traileinstiege gehen jeweils von der Schotterstraße genau am Kasernenzaun ab.


----------



## CHausK (15. März 2016)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, der Trail war ziemlich Kräftezehrend am Samstag...
Aber nachdem wir Freitag schon zum Erlabrunner Käppele gefahren sind wollten wir Samstag mal was anderes fahren.
Und die Trails dort fährt man ja unter anderem auch auf der Mitteldistanz beim Rennen in Güntersleben.
Aber den Trails würden 1-2 trockene Wochen mal gut tun...


----------



## Mike328i (15. März 2016)

Da wo ihr meint fahre ich am Schenkenturm auch immer rum. Der Schenkenturm ist nur ca. 1km von mir entfernt. Bin mit einem Kollegen schon am Erlabrunner Kappeler gefahren. Waren dann 30km von mir bis oben und über Veitshöchheim wieder zurück. Also so neue Strecke wie am Erlabrunner Kappeler ist genau das was ich gerne fahre.

Trefft ihr euch irgendwo zum fahren?

Will mir jetzt einen Dachträger kaufen um mal wo anders fahren zu können.


----------



## CHausK (15. März 2016)

Wir fahren eigentlich die meiste Zeit im Steinbachtal, da ist man aus der Stadt schnell hingefahren und man kann viele und schöne Sachen fahren, speziell wenn man von dort dann halt noch Eisingen/Waldbüttelbrunn oder Kist/Guttenberg mit abfährt.
Aber derzeit sind die Trails im Steinbachtal eigentlich nicht fahrbar bzw. werden durch das befahren ziemlich mitgenommen. Daher weichen wir auf Ecken aus, die auch leicht zu erreichen sind, aber durch eine andere Bodenbeschaffenheit bzw. Lage derzeit einfach fahrbar sind.
Also sowas wie die Gegend um das Erlabrunner Käppele, die Trails am Schenkenturm und Richtung Güntersleben oder der Via Romae (?) Richtung Ochsenfurt. Klar sind das dann halt auch mal Schotterautobahnen und nicht nur Trails, aber so kann man zumindest die Kondition verbessern und schont die empfindlichen Trails im Steinbachtal etwas. 

D.h. Einen Dachträger brauchst du eigentlich gar nicht, in der näheren Umgebung finden sich schon einige Optionen zum fahren, wenn man auch mal bereit ist ein paar km zum eigentlichen Ziel anzuradeln.

Und zum Thema Treffpunkt: bei schönem Wetter treffen sich am Steinbachtaleingang immer Gruppen, da kan man sich meistens problemlos anschließen wenn man nett fragt und ich weiß nicht, ob es die RSG-Runde noch gibt, wobei man für die wohl konditionell schon eher fitter sein sollte.
Und im Sommer kann man auch hier einfach mal was ausmachen, das geht schon...


----------



## Mike328i (15. März 2016)

Dann hoffen wir mal das Wetter wird bald besser und dann kann man ja wie du schon sagtest mal was ausmachen.
Da mein Kollege aus Hettstadt kommt, würde sich das Steinbachtal anbieten.

Dann heist es jetzt erst mal Kondition trainieren. Am besten ich mach heute gleich beim Kinderfussballtraining von meinem Sohn mit. ;-)

Ich möchte gerne mal nach Osternohe in den Park fahren. Da gibt es schon schöne Sachen was man auf der Homepage sieht. Darum der Dachträger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeflohrider (15. März 2016)

Osternohe macht am Samstag auf


----------



## zymnokxx (15. März 2016)

Mike328i schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne mal nach Osternohe in den Park fahren. Da gibt es schon schöne Sachen was man auf der Homepage sieht. Darum der Dachträger.



Da würde ich mich gerne anschließen. War vor 2 Jahren das letzte Mal dort... hat sich einiges geändert. Kannst ja mal schreiben, wenn Du fährst.


----------



## Bartoss (15. März 2016)

@Mike328i:
Kennste den Ruinen Trail...?
Werde Freitag Vormittag dort fahren, wenn du Zeit und Bock hast könn wir uns dort treffen! Wetter soll die ganze Woche wohl Sonnig werden!
@All:
Bis dahin sind die Trails wohl wieder so trocken das diese nicht gleich "kaputt gehen" ...
Gruß


----------



## rebirth (15. März 2016)

Wie wärs mal an nem we?


----------



## Bartoss (15. März 2016)

Sonntag Vormittag!


----------



## Mike328i (15. März 2016)

Also Sonntag Vormittag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (15. März 2016)

Also in der Ruine liegt jede menge  Zeugs
Und es wäre schön wenn ihr wartet bis die Waldelfen
(Die  sich dort die Hände wund geschaufelt haben)
Ihr Werk für gut fahrbar halten und und frei räumen.
Gilt vor allem für die Ruine 2.0
Evt ist das Sonntag schon so

Ps .ich bin keine Waldelfe zu fätt für


----------



## Mike328i (15. März 2016)

Wo ist diese Ruine?


----------



## böser_wolf (15. März 2016)

Frag in einer Woche


----------



## Mike328i (15. März 2016)

Kein Problem. Bin ja der gleichen Ansicht wie du. Wie ich gestern am Schenkenturm gefahren bin war auch an vielen Stellen extrem weich und schon lauter Spurrillen im Boden.

Aber vielleicht hat ja am Sonntag trotzdem jemand Lust neue Runde hier oder da zu fahren.


----------



## Bartoss (15. März 2016)

Ok, ich bin den sich die Hände wund Schauflern sehr dankbar für den Ruinen Trail...
Verschieben es dann einfach...
Mike328i: Meld mich dann einfach mal bei dir per PN...!
Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (24. März 2016)

Ich war grad im Wald Bäume umarmen 
Und die Trailbauelfen haben mir zugeflüstert das die Ruine ist wieder frei  ist.

Ruine 2.0 auch vorm Schotterhaufen rechts weg
Da geht's zum Ruinendrop 
Habt Spass und passt auf euch auf


----------



## Mike328i (24. März 2016)

Und wo befindet sich der Ruinen Trial?


----------



## böser_wolf (24. März 2016)

Zeller waldspitze  runter zur Wiese vom Kloster
Da gibt's n paar Abfahrten  sind alle bei Strava


----------



## Mike328i (26. März 2016)

Danke.


----------



## FloRoth (29. März 2016)

Hi,

bin seit kurzen neu in Würzburg. Komme aus München und möchte hier mal die Trails fahren. 
Wenn ihr mal ne Runde dreht, dann würde ich gerne mitkommen. Fahre ein Radon Swoop 175. Fahre seit x Jahre Bike und bin auch technisch relativ fit. 

Also wenn was zam geht, dann schreibt mir doch kurz 

Bin gespannt ob die Trails in Würzburg mehr können, wie die Isartrails in München .

VG

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (18. April 2016)

Baut jemand zur Zeit an diesem Ruinen Trail der runter zur Klosterwiese geht ?


----------



## freeflohrider (18. April 2016)

Ich denke der ist ziemlich abgeschlossen


----------



## G-ZERO FX (19. April 2016)

steht in Theilheim eigentlich noch was. Oder gibt es womöglich wieder ein neue Strecke? Bin am Überlegen da mal wieder vorbeizufahren. Mein letzter stand ist jedoch, dass vor ca 2 Jahren dort alles platt gemacht wurde...

btw. Ruine scheint fertig zu sein und wird gehegt und gepflegt


----------



## DahlemerHamba (19. April 2016)

Theilheim ist gar nichts mehr. 

Entweder die Sachen wurden abgerissen oder die Pfade wurden durch Zäune und Holzschnitt versperrt.


----------



## Highsider84 (21. April 2016)

Ich bin gestern mal den Ruinen Trail gefahren, aber nur ungefähr 2/3 dann wurds zu schlammig und ich wollte mit meinen magic mary keine furchen ziehen.
Ich hab dann wieder zur Straße hochgeschoben wo mir zwei Männer aus Richtung Hexenbruch entgegenkamen die sich als Forstmitarbeiter ausgegeben haben.
Natürlich gleich gefragt was ich hier mache ( als ob das nicht offensichtlich ist )...
Sie ham dann gleich rumgelabert das sie die Entwicklung hier mit Sorge betrachten bla bla... und ob ich was mit den illegalen Strecken zu tun habe... ich hab dann nur gesagt ich fahr hier nur  
Das ganze war um c.a. 15.30 gestern.
War aber eigentlich klar das des bei der Menge an Leuten die die Trails vom Hexenbruch runter zu Hettstadter-Steige bzw. Klosterwiese fahren net lang geheim bleibt.
Wenn jetzt was gesperrt bzw. zerstört und unbefahrbar gemacht wird is es echt schade, bei dem Trail der links vom Ruinen Trail verläuft hab ich selber mitgemacht.
Versteht mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, die Trails sind alle sehr geil mit den Anliegern, Sprüngen und vor allem der Drop von dem Bunker runter, aber es is fast schon zu arg was gemacht wurde.
Hoffen wir das Beste

Gruß


----------



## Bartoss (21. April 2016)

...mit Sorge beobachten......was für'n Schei$$
Wenn sich jeder um seinen Dreck kümmert können alle super leben...aber das ist einigen Leuten schon zuviel...gibt ja immer welche die glauben MTB'ler zerstören den Wald...
Ja wäre echt schade...hoffen wir das Beste...


----------



## Highsider84 (21. April 2016)

Jetzt müssen wir erstmal schaun was weiter passiert.
Wollte jetzt hier auf keinen Fall die Gäule scheu machen.

Können die von der Forstverwaltung eigentlich was machen, wenn es sich um Privatwald handelt ?
Außer den Pächter informieren warscheinlich nichts.


----------



## Bartoss (21. April 2016)

Leider weiß man ja nicht was gerade los ist / welches szenario dahin geführt hat...
Ein paar Spaziergänger die sich mal beschwert haben, Waldbesitzer/-pächter, oder wie so oft im Leben einfach Leute die große Töne spucken aber nichts zu melden haben...!?
Würde wohl lieber erstmal nichts machen, nachher werden noch schlafende Hunde geweckt!


----------



## Bartoss (21. April 2016)

"
Können die von der Forstverwaltung eigentlich was machen, wenn es sich um Privatwald handelt ?
Außer den Pächter informieren warscheinlich nichts."

Denke ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (21. April 2016)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Ein paar Spaziergänger die sich mal beschwert haben, Waldbesitzer/-pächter, oder wie so oft im Leben einfach Leute die große Töne spucken aber nichts zu melden haben...!?



Ganz ehrlich: 
wenn ich so ein Statement lese, dann wundert es mich nicht wirklich, dass wir Mountainbiker so nen schlechten Ruf haben.
Da bauen Leute ungefragt und illegal (!) eine Strecke in den Wald und wundern sich dann wenn diese höchstens toleriert wird. Da fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis!
Ihr solltet froh sein, dass die scheinbar den Forstarbeitern bekannte gebaute Strecke noch nicht wieder "renaturiert" wurde.
Kauft bzw. pachtet euch doch ein Stück Wald und baut euch dort eine Strecke, dann könnte ihr damit machen was ihr wollt.
Aber im öffentlich zugänglichen Staats- oder in verpachtetem Forst sind wir Biker nun mal nur geduldete Gäste und sollten uns dann halt auch entsprechend benehmen. 
Wenn es bestimmte Gäste (um mal bei dem Bild zu bleiben) übertreiben, dann sind diese halt nicht mehr erwünscht und man geht gegen diese vor. Das ist für mich sogar nachvollziehbar. Allerdings trifft das dann alle. 
Und ich habe keinen Bock nicht mehr im Wald fahren zu können, nur weil ein paar andere Biker nicht sensibel oder tolerant genug sind!
Denn am längeren Hebel sitzen in unserem Fall leider die anderen...

Also ab und an erst mal nachdenken und dann handeln. Das hilft allen weiter.


----------



## Bartoss (21. April 2016)

Deine geistreichen statements sind immer wieder erfrischend
Nur leider gibt es nun mal überall immer wieder Leute die sich, warum auch immer, aufspielen müssen! -> Im Wald, auf Arbeit, der Straße oder im Forum...
Wie kommst Du zu deiner Aussage, ohne mich zu kennen...?
Ich grüße jeden freundlich und befahre Waldautobahnen aufm Weg zum Trail so das sich niemand erschreckt oder dergleichen !
Zudem gibt es nun mal Leute den die Waldautobahn etwas zu langweilig ist, die bauen dann *zum Glück *so schöne Trails wie den Ruinen Trail !
Du kannst ruhig weiter rumzetern und schlaue Sprüche klopfen, bringt nur leider niemandem was...
Gruß


----------



## CHausK (21. April 2016)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Deine geistreichen statements sind immer wieder erfrischend


Danke, auch wenn ich den Smileys entnehme, dass diese Aussage nicht ernst gemeint ist.
Und ich führe mich auch nicht auf, ich werbe um Verständnis und Fingerspitzengefühl allen Waldnutzern gegenüber bzw. hoffe den ein oder anderen zum Mitdenken zu bewegen.
Denn wir sind geduldete Gäste im Wald, dessen sollte sich jeder Biker bewusst sein.
Und ja, ich kenne dich nicht und ich habe dir auch nicht unterstellt, dass du dich sonstwie gegenüber anderen Waldbesuchern aufführst.
Mir ging es konkret um diese Aussage von dir:


Bartoss schrieb:


> Ein paar Spaziergänger die sich mal beschwert haben, Waldbesitzer/-pächter, oder wie so oft im Leben einfach Leute die große Töne spucken aber nichts zu melden haben...!?!


Denn im Wald haben wir nun mal nichts zu melden und dementsprechend sollten wir froh sein, dass wir in und um Würzburg derzeit wieder relativ wenige Probleme haben. Aber z.b. in Höchberg gibt es mindestens einen Bauern der ein Problem mit Bikern hat und unter Bauern und Förstern/Waldpächtern kennt man sich nun mal oft und ruck zuck ist der Rewe-Trail oder gegenüber das Wäldchen an der Umgehungsstraße für Biker tabu. In Teilheim weiß man davon ja ebenfalls zu berichten.
Ist also alles eine Sache des Augenmaßes und daher sollte man manchmal einfach nachdenken was man tut.
Ich befahre jetzt seit über 20 Jahren die Wälder der Umgebung und das würde ich gerne noch die nächsten Jahre ohne größere Einschränkungen machen. Zwar gibt es in Bayern keine 2-Meter-Regel, aber die Aussagen im Waldbetretungsgesetz bieten nun mal Interpretationsspielraum ("geeignete Wege") und schnell ist mal der falsche verärgert.


Bartoss schrieb:


> Du kannst ruhig weiter rumzetern und schlaue Sprüche klopfen, bringt nur leider niemandem was...
> Gruß


Was leider niemandem etwas bringt ist wenn jeder im Wald macht was er will und gut findet....
Aber ich enthalte mich jeglicher weiterer Diskussion, das führt ja eh zu nichts.
Happy Trails und der Kopf ist nicht nur da um den Helm zu halten


----------



## Bartoss (21. April 2016)

Der Einzige der wirklich was zu melden hat ist der Besitzer/ Pächter...bei öffentl. Wald der Förster...
Den Rest zu kommentieren spar ich mir und streich mir über meinen Helmhalter...


----------



## Highsider84 (21. April 2016)

Mir kann keiner verbieten im Wald Fahrrad zu fahren.
Der Wald dient ja bekanntermaßen als Erholungsgebiet, was das befahren von angelegten Strecken betrifft bewegen wir uns 
da in einer rechtlichen Grauzone würd ich sagen.
Ich hätte mich länger mit den zwei Herren unterhalten, hatte an dem Tag aber absolut keine Lust zu Diskutieren.
Wenn Die klug sind lassen sie alles so wie es ist, so ballt sich alles in einer "Ecke" und es enstehen nicht überall an anderen Stellen
neue Trails.


----------



## CHausK (21. April 2016)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> Mir kann keiner verbieten im Wald Fahrrad zu fahren.
> Der Wald dient ja bekanntermaßen als Erholungsgebiet, was das befahren von angelegten Strecken betrifft bewegen wir uns
> da in einer rechtlichen Grauzone würd ich sagen.
> Ich hätte mich länger mit den zwei Herren unterhalten, hatte an dem Tag aber absolut keine Lust zu Diskutieren.
> ...



Dazu mal ein Ausschnitt aus dem Waldgesetz für Bayern (ja das gibt es wirklich):

*Waldgesetz für Bayern (BayWaldG) idF der Bekanntmachung vom 22. Juli 2005, GVBl 2005, S. 313, zul. geänd. d. § 40 d. G. v. 20.12.2011, GVBl. 689)*

Art. 13 Betreten des Waldes

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck des Genusses der Naturschönheiten und zur Erholung ist jedermann unentgeltlich gestattet. Die Ausübung dieses Rechts wird nach Maßgabe der Vorschriften des V. Abschnittes des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG-hier Natur) gewährleistet. Weitergehende Rechte auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften bleiben unberührt.

(2) Die Ausübung des Rechts nach Abs. 1 erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr. Vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften werden dadurch besondere Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der betroffenen Grundeigentümer oder sonstiger Berechtigter nicht begründet.

*(3) Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten ist im Wald nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen zulässig. Die Vorschriften des Straßen- und Wegerechts und des Straßenverkehrsrechts bleiben unberührt.
*
-------

D.h. gemäß Paragraph 40, Artikel 13, Absatz 3 ist der Radfahren im Wald auf geeigneten Wegen zulässig.
Ob jetzt nur Forstautobahnen oder auch Trails geeignete Wege im Sinne des genannten Gesetzes sind ist also nicht abschließend geklärt. Es gibt allerdings Tendenzen in Urteilen, dass Trails meist eher nicht als geeignete Wege gesehen werden. Die von dir genannte rechtliche Grauzone ist also tatsächlich vorhanden, mit Forstmitarbeitern oder Pächtern würde ich mich diesbezüglich trotzdem nicht anlegen, denn es wird meist zu deren Gunsten entschieden.

Und als Vertreter des Pächters oder des Bayrischen Staatsforstes müssen die auch nicht klug sein, wenn die wollen machen Sie das halt alles platt und zwar immer sobald irgendwo was entsteht. Ob alle Beteiligten Bock auf ein solches Katz-und-Maus-Spiel haben bezweifle ich allerdings.

Und noch ein Hinweis: es gab auch schon Förster/Pächter, die den Erbauern solcher Strecken den Rückbau in Rechnung gestellt haben. Mit dem zufälligen Einsatz von Wildkameras in solchen Gegenden kann das leichter sein, als es dem ein oder anderen lieb sein dürfte. Das ist zwar ebenfalls eine rechtliche Grauzone, aber wer will einem Förster vorschreiben, wo und wie er "sein" Wild beobachtet...

Alles in allem können alle Seiten eigentlich gut mit der aktuellen Situation Leben.
Wenn es von der ein oder anderen Seite aber übertrieben wird, dann gibt es halt aus der anderen Richtung eine Reaktion.
Und wie schon erwähnt sitzen wir Biker leider nicht unbedingt am längeren Hebel.

Für diejenigen, die der rechtliche Hintergrund tatsächlich interessiert sei die Seite des DIMB empfohlen:
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/308-die-rechtslage-in-bayern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (21. April 2016)

CHausK schrieb:


> Alles in allem können alle Seiten eigentlich gut mit der aktuellen Situation Leben.
> Wenn es von der ein oder anderen Seite aber übertrieben wird, dann gibt es halt aus der anderen Richtung eine Reaktion.



Genau! Du fährst ja auch ganz gerne auf den gebauten Trails!
Die Möglichkeiten in WÜ haben sich nämlich in den letzten paar Jahren deutlich verbessert, für alle! Nicht nur für die Downhiller...

Jetzt fragt sich halt ab wann wird "übertrieben"?
Speziell am "Ruinentrail" sehe ich das jetzt nämlich nicht. Dort werden zumindest keine Wanderer gestört, im Gegensatz zu den Bauwerken im unteren Teil des Wurzelpfads.

Also, wo ist die "Grenze"?
Ich hoffe die Wogen glätten sich wieder, aber wir sollten jedenfalls zusammenhalten.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (21. April 2016)

Guten Abend,

ich will am Sonntag das erste Mal in Würzburg biken und wenn jemand von den locals Lust hat mir ein paar schöne Trails zu zeigen, würde mich das freuen. Bin 30 Jahre, fahre ein Enduro und komme aus dem Odenwald. Der Ruinentrail hört sich interessant an ;-)

Grüße Andi


----------



## Highsider84 (21. April 2016)

Skwal schrieb:


> Jetzt fragt sich halt ab wann wird "übertrieben"?
> Speziell am "Ruinentrail" sehe ich das jetzt nämlich nicht. Dort werden zumindest keine Wanderer gestört, im Gegensatz zu den Bauwerken im unteren Teil des Wurzelpfads.



Das kommt drauf an wie du Übertrieben definierst...
Falls jetzt irgend jemand auf die (idiotische) Idee kommt und auch noch mit Holz anfangen sollte Northshore's zu bauen und Nägel in Bäume schlägt (was ich nicht hoffe), dann gnade uns Gott


----------



## CHausK (21. April 2016)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich will am Sonntag das erste Mal in Würzburg biken und wenn jemand von den locals Lust hat mir ein paar schöne Trails zu zeigen, würde mich das freuen. Bin 30 Jahre, fahre ein Enduro und komme aus dem Odenwald. Der Ruinentrail hört sich interessant an ;-)
> 
> Grüße Andi


Wenn das Wetter nicht so mies gemeldet wäre würde ich ja mal was vorschlagen, aber aktuell schaut es eher nach Regenpause aus...
Nicht dass mir das etwas ausmachen würde, aber die Trails werden davon auch nicht unbedingt besser...
Ansonsten aber gerne mal.

P.S.: Vielleicht sollten hier mal einige zusammen Biken, dann könnte man einiges mal unterwegs besprechen...


----------



## Bartoss (22. April 2016)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an wie du Übertrieben definierst...
> Falls jetzt irgend jemand auf die (idiotische) Idee kommt und auch noch mit Holz anfangen sollte Northshore's zu bauen und Nägel in Bäume schlägt (was ich nicht hoffe), dann gnade uns Gott


Das wäre sicher übertrieben, auch rein optisch würden die wohl sehr auffallen...alles andere ( so wie es aktuell ist ) finde ich auf keinen Fall übertrieben...


----------



## freeflohrider (22. April 2016)

Ride more, talk less!


----------



## Deleted 360060 (23. April 2016)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Ride more, talk less!


Den Ride aber vorher hier abstimmen. Talk less kommt eh am Anstieg


----------



## Bartoss (23. April 2016)

Frankenbiker76 schrieb:


> Den Ride aber vorher hier abstimmen. Talk less kommt eh am Anstieg



...oder beim zügigem bergab Poltern...


----------



## Seppl- (1. Mai 2016)

Gestern mal dem @böser_wolf  gefolgt in Würzburg, schön habt ihr es da,  ganz anders als hier in Schweinfurt, hab das Gefühl alles ist ein wenig technischer, enger.... Halt anders aber toll 

Der akw als Abschluss war schon Funny, was ein Speed 

Gruß Seppl


----------



## montero (1. Mai 2016)

Wo genau seid ihr da unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (1. Mai 2016)

montero schrieb:


> Wo genau seid ihr da unterwegs gewesen?


Puh, nennt sich akw downhill ?
Aber da bin ich latent überfragt ;-)


----------



## Highsider84 (1. Mai 2016)

Das is der "Hexenbruch-Downhill" manche nennen den auch Hofbräuwiesen-Downhill.
Da kommt man oberhalb in dem Wäldchen hinter dem ehemaligen akw Nachtclub raus.
3/4 von dem Trail is purer Speed  wenn man dann weiter unten wieder in den Wald kommt wird es en kleines bischen technischer, und zum Schluss gibts nen geilen Sprung in eine Senke -  also das was die Kollegen da im Video fahren kann man auch springen


----------



## Keepiru (1. Mai 2016)

AKW gibts nicht mehr? 
Das war "zu meiner Zeit" ein guter Laden zum feiern.....


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Mai 2016)

Das AKW gibt's seit 2009 nicht mehr 
Der Trail nennt sich auf Strava AKW Downhill (48 Sekunden ist da Grad die bestzeit)
Sicher kannst in die senke springen 
Aber mitm Hardtail  80 mm Gabel lass ich des lieber


----------



## Highsider84 (2. Mai 2016)

ach... mitm hardtail bin ich des auch schon gesprungen, muss man dann halt en weng geschmeidiger springen


----------



## Keepiru (2. Mai 2016)

Ich will am Wochenende mal wieder meine Eltern besuchen (Muttertag und so).
Hat jemand am Samstag Lust mich mit auf eine gescheite Trailrunde mitzunehmen? 
Bin natürlich mobil. Insofern ist mir das "Wo" ziemlich egal. Nur Spass solls machen. 
(Bitte kein Fullface-Downhill-Geballer)


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Mai 2016)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> ach... mitm hardtail bin ich des auch schon gesprungen, muss man dann halt en weng geschmeidiger springen


A:wenn ich deinen Namen richtig  deute bist du 20 jahre jünger wie ich 
B:würde ich gerne Sehn wie du das Ding springst mit dem Hardtail wenn du da mit Vollgas ankommt


----------



## Keepiru (2. Mai 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> A:wenn ich deinen Namen richtig  deute bist du 20 jahre jünger wie ich
> B:würde ich gerne Sehn wie du das Ding springst mit dem Hardtail wenn du da mit Vollgas ankommt



Sowas geht schon. Tut halt einen mords Schlag, und der Rücken jubelt.


----------



## derwaaal (2. Mai 2016)

Er hat bestimmt ne Boxxer im HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (2. Mai 2016)

Also ich bin da ja das erste mal gefahren und war langsam, kann mir den Sprung in die Grube mit Speed aber nicht vorstellen, da springst doch unten ins flat bzw in gegenhang 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## Deleted 360060 (2. Mai 2016)

Das Ding ist schon schön schnell am Anfang, ich fahre es seit Jahren auf dem Heimweg nach der Tour auch hinauf (Gibt Körner ). Springen wollte ich dort am Endstück aber nicht..., da fehlt mir irgendwie eine Ramp. In der Nähe gibt es aber noch ein paar schöne Sprungelegenheiten, rechts vom Hang herunter. Werde ich mir mal die Tage ansehen.

BTW: Hat jemand ab Mittwoch Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour? Das Wetter soll ja prächtig werden. Ich will einen Tag ab Mittwoch in den Pfälzer Wald. Sollte jemand mitwollen, ich stehe da als Guide gerne zu Verfügung.


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Mai 2016)

Nur uffpasse wennst auf die Wiese kommst da hatts gern mal fussgänger Hunde usw


----------



## Yoshimura (2. Mai 2016)

Pfälzer-Wald hört sich verdammt gut an. 
Würde mich schon mal interessieren
Aber ist das nicht zu weit für einen Tagesausflug von Würzburg aus?
Da verbringt man ja mehr zeit im Auto als auf dem Trail


----------



## Deleted 360060 (2. Mai 2016)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Pfälzer-Wald hört sich verdammt gut an.
> Würde mich schon mal interessieren
> Aber ist das nicht zu weit für einen Tagesausflug von Würzburg aus?
> Da verbringt man ja mehr zeit im Auto als auf dem Trail


Na ja, knapp 1:45 Anreise und Heimweg sind es schon. Die Gegend entschädigt aber dafür. Geile Trails und Downhills und spottbilliges Futter auf den Hütten (gehört zur Tour einfach dazu, so ein Pfälzer Teller). Und halt so 40 km Biken mit ab 1.000 Hm. Meist bin ich auf dem Bike aber ab 3 Stunden unterwegs und plane die Touren vorher.


----------



## Highsider84 (2. Mai 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> A:wenn ich deinen Namen richtig  deute bist du 20 jahre jünger wie ich
> B:würde ich gerne Sehn wie du das Ding springst mit dem Hardtail wenn du da mit Vollgas ankommt



Ich mach das eher an fehlenden Fahrkönnen fest, als am Alter.
Mein Onkel is Anfang 50 der fährt jedes Jahr nach Leogang und lässt es dort krachen.

Fühlst dich en weng in deiner Ehre verletzt alter Mann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (2. Mai 2016)

Edit


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Mai 2016)

In meiner Ehre verletzt ?
Von dir ?
Komm mal in mein Alter  
Hab mal eine teil Lähmung von arm/hand/Schulter Muskulatur so wie ich 
Und fahr dann noch Rad 
Dann darfst du gerne über mein Fahrkönnen urteilen 

Und gerne darfst du ein Video aufnehmen wie du da Vollgas in die Senke springst 
Würde ich gerne sehen


----------



## Highsider84 (2. Mai 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Was bist denn du für ein unverschämter Bengel? Komm mal bisschen runter und schraub mal an der Art und Weise wie man hier kommuniziert!


warum sollte ich ?
was war denn an meinem Post unverschämt ?
tut die Wahrheit wirklich so weh ?


----------



## froride (2. Mai 2016)

Es ist halt dummes Gesülze. Und nur weil dein Onkel in Leongang Schweine züchtet, musst du niemanden von der Seite anrempeln.


----------



## freeflohrider (2. Mai 2016)

Ich würde sagen wer da springt - also zumindest so wie ich springen verstehe - landet im Gegenhang egal ob mit einm Hardtail, Fully oder Stadtrad


----------



## G-ZERO FX (2. Mai 2016)

Meine Güte. Langsam wirds hier echt lächerlich.
Der Thread war mal ursprünglich (in Zeiten vor Strava und co.) dafür da. Trailalternativen in Würzburg zu teilen. Ich weis nicht, seit wieviel Seiten kein Trailtipp mehr geschrieben wurde. 

Ich mach mal wieder den Anfang und ändere den Namen in "Würzburger Trailsammlung + Umgebung"

Kürzlich war ich in Miltenberg fahren. Sehr gelungenes Trailnetz wie ich finde. Mit nem Enduro hat man da ne menge Spaß. Alles gut beschildert und moderat Ausgebaut.
Hier der Link zur Info

http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/rundstrecke-mil/trails/

@ böserwollf: Ihr hattet also noch Spaß am Sa. Haben uns an der Einfahrt zur Ruine getroffen


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Mai 2016)

Jup  hab das gelbe noch verkauft 
 die Jungs hatten spass das zählt 
Ich bin entspannt 
Mir ist es auch vollkommen  egal ob andere schneller sind oder dickere Eier haben
@Highsider84 
Du darfst gerne deine strava Zeit vom akw dh teilen
Ich würde  sehr gerne ein Video sehn wie du da mit dem Hardtail mit speed rein springst
Ansonsten  kann ich dein Geschreibsel  nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## Highsider84 (3. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich mir irgendwann mal ne gopro kaufe, bist du der erste dem ich des video schicke.
Hexenbruch Downhill werd ich demnächst mal mit Strava in Angriff nehmen, dann schau mer mal.

vllt. begegnen wir uns mal am Trail dann kann man sich mal von Angesicht zu Angesicht unterhalten - freu mich schon drauf, ansonsten kann ich dein Geschreibsel nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (3. Mai 2016)

nur mal so am Rande. Durch die Rinne um die es hier geht führt auch ein DH-Trail. Leider ist dieser seit letzten Sommer nicht mehr sooo gut in Schuss, da ein Sprung zerstört wurde. Dennoch... Wenn man gedenkt in die Rinne springen zu wollen. Auf dem Trail gibt es nen gebauten Drop. 
Beginn des Trails ist an der Teerstraße zur Waldspitze kurz vor der Hofbräuwiese. Ende ist unten in der besagten Senke.


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Mai 2016)

@Highsider84 
Les bitte mal was ich geschrieben  hab 
Das ich das nicht mit einem 80 mm Hardtail nicht springe 
(unter anderem  weil ich eine Plexus Brachial Schaden hab=Lähmung)
Das es bestimmt jemand gibt der das springt 
Das ich dich gerne das springen sehen würde 
Oder gerne deine Strava Zeit
Was an dem Geschreibsel  kannst du nicht ernst nehmen? 

Aber ich denk wir lassen es jetzt gut sein und gehn Radfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (3. Mai 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @Highsider84
> Aber ich denk wir lassen es jetzt gut sein und gehn Radfahrn



So und nicht anders


----------



## Yoshimura (3. Mai 2016)

Kommt runter Männer

Was Miltenberg betrifft kann ich die Aussage weiter oben bestätigen. 

Besonders Tobiastrail und Quellentrail sind sehr geil.

Wäre doch mal schön wenn ein paar Würzburger mal zusammen dort ne Tour starten.  Ich  wäre auf jeden Fall dabei

wer Interesse hat kann sich ja mal melden.


----------



## Bartoss (3. Mai 2016)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Kommt runter Männer
> 
> Was Miltenberg betrifft kann ich die Aussage weiter oben bestätigen.
> 
> ...


Wieviele Bergaufmeter/ Höhenmeter sind denn dort zu bewältigen?


----------



## CHausK (3. Mai 2016)

Die Runde Mil1 (super Tour mit hohem Trailanteil) hat so knapp 900-1000HM und lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Yoshimura (3. Mai 2016)

Man kann aber auch abkürzen und nur die schönsten trails fahren. So machen wir es immer ☺


----------



## CHausK (3. Mai 2016)

Also wir sind die Tour mal gemütlich gefahren und das waren die Zahlen dazu:


----------



## Bartoss (3. Mai 2016)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch abkürzen und nur die schönsten trails fahren. So machen wir es immer ☺


Hört sich gut an, zuviel pedalieren wird von mir verschmäht...lieber Energie beim wieder hochschieben verplempern...
So Richtung Ende Mai wäre mein Vorschlag je nach Wetter...können ja dann noch was ausmachen hier, wollen bestimmt einige mit... 
Gruß


----------



## zymnokxx (3. Mai 2016)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Kommt runter Männer
> 
> Was Miltenberg betrifft kann ich die Aussage weiter oben bestätigen.
> 
> ...



War über Ostern dort würde gerne nochmal hin! Bin da auch Amorbachtrail und die beiden genannten gefahren. TOP! Wenn jemand von Würzburg aus hinfährt bitte mal melden. Leider habe ich kein Auto und mit dem Zug waren es dann 2 Stunden pro Strecke. Für einen Tag zu lange Anfahrt.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (3. Mai 2016)

nächster Tipp 

http://bikepark.msf-frammersbach.de/

Am 5. ist Lifttag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (3. Mai 2016)

kann man da auch hochpedalieren?
Oder wird das nicht gern gesehen?
Geht das an Nicht-Lift-Tagen?
Muss man dazu auch in den Verein eintreten?


----------



## G-ZERO FX (3. Mai 2016)

Finde es heraus. Es steht im Link unter WICHTIGE INFOS und ist FETT GEDRUCKT. BTW... interessante und vor allem wichtige Infos bzgl der zu tragenden Schoner stehen da auch!?


----------



## Deleted 360060 (3. Mai 2016)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, zuviel pedalieren wird von mir verschmäht...lieber Energie beim wieder hochschieben verplempern...
> So Richtung Ende Mai wäre mein Vorschlag je nach Wetter...können ja dann noch was ausmachen hier, wollen bestimmt einige mit...
> Gruß


Ich bin wohl das letzte WE im Mai in Miltenberg zum MIL1 fahren. Allerdings auch den Berg hoch kurbeln . Wir machen am Freitag hierzu vielleicht was aus... wenn sonst noch wer mitmöchte: gerne!


----------



## montero (4. Mai 2016)

Der MIL1 steht bei mir auch noch auf der Liste. Falls jemand plant dort zu fahren, meldet euch. Werde auch nochmal schreiben, wenns bei mir konkreter wird. Auto ist da (Kombi), Radträger für AHK könnte ich evtl. organisieren falls jemand mitfahren möchte.


----------



## Highsider84 (7. Mai 2016)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> nur mal so am Rande. Durch die Rinne um die es hier geht führt auch ein DH-Trail. Leider ist dieser seit letzten Sommer nicht mehr sooo gut in Schuss, da ein Sprung zerstört wurde. Dennoch... Wenn man gedenkt in die Rinne springen zu wollen. Auf dem Trail gibt es nen gebauten Drop.
> Beginn des Trails ist an der Teerstraße zur Waldspitze kurz vor der Hofbräuwiese. Ende ist unten in der besagten Senke.



Den Trail bin ich heut mit nem Kumpel gefahren, der lässt sich noch ein bischen verlängern, wenn man an der Teerstraße noch en Stück weiter den Hang bis zu so ner halb zerstörten Hütte hochschiebt. ansonsten eigentlich geiler Trail, gehört vllt. evtl mal en bischen freigeräumt und die Kicker erneuert . Vielleicht mach ich mich morgen mal dran, wäre echt schade vor allem die Kicker sind gut gemacht.

P.S.: Haben wir uns am Freitag auf dem "Ruinen DH kurz" getroffen ?. Du warst grad beim abfahren und ich hab hochgeschoben, bzw. bin zur Seite gegangen als ich dich hab kommen sehen.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (10. Mai 2016)

ja kann


Highsider84 schrieb:


> P.S.: Haben wir uns am Freitag auf dem "Ruinen DH kurz" getroffen ?. Du warst grad beim abfahren und ich hab hochgeschoben, bzw. bin zur Seite gegangen als ich dich hab kommen sehen.



Ja war ich ... Ruine rollt sich grad ziemlicht gut.

Wenn jemand mal nen wirklich, wirklich anspruchsvollen Trail S3/S4 in der Region fahren will kann er mich mal anschreiben. Den Tipp gibts nur per PM da nicht ganz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. Mai 2016)

An nem anspruchsvollen trail bin ich immer interessiert  würde es sinn machen wenn du für die interessierten guidest?


----------



## G-ZERO FX (10. Mai 2016)

Würd ich gerne, bin aber inzwischen Familiär eingespannt.


----------



## CHausK (17. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank an den bzw. diejenigen, die den Autobahntrail die Tage freigeschnitten haben 
Sah ich nach meiner Tour am Samstag noch aus als hätte ich mir nen Kampf mit einer Wildkatze geliefert war es gestern sehr angenehm zu fahren.
Mein Dank an dich/euch!


----------



## Highsider84 (2. Juni 2016)

So...
Da das Wetter am Wochenende ja nicht so gut werden soll, und es ja auch die letzten paar Tage geregnet hat, mach ich erstmal ne kleine Fahrpause (was jetzt nicht bedeutet das ich nicht bei schlechten Wetter fahr).
Worum es eigentlich geht, ist folgendes.
Ich hab heute durch Zufall beim spazieren gehen mit meiner Freundin und unserem Hund, einen nicht mehr so gut erhaltenen
Trail gefunden.
Anliegerkurven und Sprünge sind ziemlich marode, weiter unten gibts sogar en dickes Roadgap das noch ziemlich gut aussieht.
Man müsste erstmal die Strecke von Ästen bzw Totholz freiräumen und das Laub wegmachen.
Is eigentlich en ziemlich geiler Trail.
Von der Sanderau aus sehr schnell zu erreichen.
Ich hab mich jetzt mal dazu entschlossen mich der Sache anzunehmen.
Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit und vorallem Lust ein bischen die Trailvielfalt in Würzburg zu erweitern?

Gruss


----------



## Highsider84 (2. Juni 2016)

Hab jetzt grad von nem Kumpel erfahren, dass des aller Warscheinlichkeit nach ein Trail ist der auf Strava "Abenteuerland (ab 18)" heist.
Kennt den jemand ?
Also fahrbar is der im moment nicht...


----------



## Bartoss (3. Juni 2016)

Morje,

nächste Woche habe ich Vormittags Zeit...wenn dit so klappt dann könn wa ja den Rest per PN klären...!
Gruß


----------



## Seebl (3. Juni 2016)

Der war ganz witzig. 
Habe aber vor ein paar Wochen nichtmal mehr den Eingang dazu gefunden, vor allem wegen Forstarbeiten.

Mache auch gerade eine Pause da man das meiste nur noch kaputt fährt. Also bin gerne dabei!


----------



## Highsider84 (3. Juni 2016)

Ok, 
des hört sich doch schonmal gut an.
Ich werd denk ich morgen gegen Mittag mal anfangen.
Wir können ja über pn korrespondieren.

Gruss


----------



## zymnokxx (6. Juni 2016)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> Ok,
> des hört sich doch schonmal gut an.
> Ich werd denk ich morgen gegen Mittag mal anfangen.
> Wir können ja über pn korrespondieren.
> ...


hätte auch Zeit und interesse. Falls ihr schon über PN kommuniziert, nehmt mich einfach in die Unterhaltung mit auf.


----------



## interloper (8. Juni 2016)

Ein kumpel und ich würden gern morgen nach Würzburg kommen und paar trails fahren. Leider waren wir noch nie vor Ort. Trails gibt es ja ziemlich viele laut strava. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch eine runde die man irgendwo für strava oder runtastic runterladen kann mit schönen trails? Dann wären auch die Verbindungen der trails gesichert 

Oder die geilste Sache..fährt jemand von euch morgen zufällig eine runde und hat Bock zwei biker mitzunehmen?  uhrzeitmässig, länge und dauer sind wir flexibel, würden aber schon gern früh starten.

Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (8. Juni 2016)

In der aktuellen Bike gibt's einige Runden rund um Würzburg, vielleicht ist das ja was für euch.
Ich muss leider arbeiten und falle somit als Guide definitiv aus...


----------



## Seebl (8. Juni 2016)

Was verstehst du unter früh? Steinbachtal könnte ich euch evtl. zeigen, da ist aber der ein oder andere Trail noch nicht so gut zu fahren.


----------



## HuckFinn (8. Juni 2016)

War gestern im Raum Steinbachtal, Guttenberger Forst, Kist unterwegs. Die meisten Trails sind wirklich zu aufgeweicht. 
Hab aber heute von einem Kollegen gehört, dass es im Raum Veitshöchheim, Schenkenturm und Richtung Güntersleben besser auf den Trails aussehen soll.
Hoffe die Infos helfen euch weiter.
Viel Spaß in Wü.


----------



## Highsider84 (8. Juni 2016)

interloper schrieb:


> Ein kumpel und ich würden gern morgen nach Würzburg kommen und paar trails fahren. Leider waren wir noch nie vor Ort. Trails gibt es ja ziemlich viele laut strava. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch eine runde die man irgendwo für strava oder runtastic runterladen kann mit schönen trails? Dann wären auch die Verbindungen der trails gesichert
> 
> Oder die geilste Sache..fährt jemand von euch morgen zufällig eine runde und hat Bock zwei biker mitzunehmen?  uhrzeitmässig, länge und dauer sind wir flexibel, würden aber schon gern früh starten.
> 
> Vielen dank schon mal





Seebl schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter früh? Steinbachtal könnte ich euch evtl. zeigen, da ist aber der ein oder andere Trail noch nicht so gut zu fahren.



Ich kann euch Seebl als Guide nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Der kennt jeden geilen Trail


----------



## Seebl (8. Juni 2016)

Danke. 

Leider aber auch nur im Steinbachtal, sonst fehlen mir noch die Feinheiten leider.


----------



## zymnokxx (9. Juni 2016)

CHausK schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Bike gibt's einige Runden rund um Würzburg, vielleicht ist das ja was für euch. [...]


Hat jemanden den erwähnten Artikel? Würde mich mal interessieren, was da so drin steht.


----------



## CHausK (9. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht hilft dir diese Übersicht ja schon mal:



 

Geht also u.a. um Steinbachtal, Panoramaweg nach Ochsenfurt raus und M-Weg mit Erlabrunner Käppele. 
Nicht wirklich was neues, wobei ich die 2. Tour um den Schwanberg nicht kenne...


----------



## zymnokxx (9. Juni 2016)

Danke! 
Tour 2 Kenne ich auch nicht. Tour 3 nur ansatzweise. Wusste zudem auch nicht, dass es einen "Unglücksberg" gibt.


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2016)

@Wanderbaustelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (9. Juni 2016)

wird dann in der nächsten Zeit sicher voller werden an der ein oder anderen Stelle


----------



## OliverKaa (9. Juni 2016)

Hi,
vielen Dank für die Übersicht.
Falls möglich bitte den "Rest" noch abknipsen?
Cheers


----------



## CHausK (9. Juni 2016)

Da weiß ich nicht wie das mit dem Copyright etc. ist.
Insofern bin ich da mal lieber vorsichtig.
Aber bei Strava und Co findet man das sicher eh alles auch...


----------



## OliverKaa (9. Juni 2016)

mir gehts um die texte - ist das die aktuelle bike?


----------



## CHausK (9. Juni 2016)

Ja, das ist die Ausgabe 07/16, welche seit kurzem im Handel ist...


----------



## Highsider84 (9. Juni 2016)

Ja, des is in der aktuellen Bike Ausgabe.
Der Bericht is sehr gut geschrieben.
Kann man ganz gut rauslesen das hier auf den Trails in und um Würzburg die "Schweinfurter" ihr Unwesen treiben und die Strava Segmente anführen, vor allem die Jungs von Sram...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (10. Juni 2016)

Müsst ihr halt mal zu uns in den Stadtwald kommen und Unruhe stiften 

Ich selber bleib in meinem Wald, wobei ich mir die oben erwähnte Zeitschrift tatsächlich auch wegen dem Artikel gekauft habe. Möglicherweise gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, von SW aus Richtung Ochsenfurt mit'm Crosser und dann auf den angespr. Trails rauf nach WÜ. Das wäre ne schöne Tagestour.

Ich überblicke allerdings noch nicht, wie die Trails mit nem Crosser (40 mm Reifenbreite, tubeless) fahrbar sind. Paar sachen tragen ist nicht schlimm, nur mehr tragen als fahren wäre unschön.


----------



## DahlemerHamba (10. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre im Winter die meisten Trails mit dem Crosser und ähnlichen Reifen. Die allermeisten Strecken, die beschrieben sind, stellen kein Problem dar. Mit dem Crosser muss man halt die eine oder andere Stelle etwas "bewusster" fahren...


----------



## pinguin (10. Juni 2016)

OK, dann passt das zu meinem Vorhaben. Bewusstes Crossen kenne ich


----------



## Mat_Goose (12. Juni 2016)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> ...
> Kann man ganz gut rauslesen das hier auf den Trails in und um Würzburg die "Schweinfurter" ihr Unwesen treiben und die Strava Segmente anführen, vor allem die Jungs von Sram...



Schlecht recherchiert vom Magazin! Ist nicht so ganz korrekt. Ist Revier von den Wü-Locals. ;-)


----------



## keller79 (12. Juni 2016)

Wurden da nun in der Bike die ganzen "umstrittenen" Trails veröffentlicht?Wenn ja wäre das ja echt unglücklich.


----------



## Highsider84 (15. Juni 2016)

Mal was anderes...
Ich musste heute beim Waldspaziergang mit Hund entsetzt feststellen das an der Strecke Kloster DH kurz wieder ein riesen Kicker gebaut wurde.....
Das Teil befindet sich kurz vor der 90Grad Anliegerkurve.
Es ist noch alles recht frisch, ich schätze mal es wurde am Wochenende errichtet.
Ich konnte nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, einige haben es warscheinlich immer noch net kapiert.
Wenn jemand die Erbauer kennt, oder sie hier vllt. sogar selber aktiv sind, bitte kommt zur räson.
Ich weis net was ich noch weiter schreiben soll.
Der Krug geht lange zum Wasser...


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Juni 2016)

Mat_Goose schrieb:


> Schlecht recherchiert vom Magazin! Ist nicht so ganz korrekt. Ist Revier von den Wü-Locals. ;-)


Die auch bei Sram arbeiten
Zumindest  einer


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Juni 2016)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...
> Ich musste heute beim Waldspaziergang mit Hund entsetzt feststellen das an der Strecke Kloster DH kurz wieder ein riesen Kicker gebaut wurde.....
> Das Teil befindet sich kurz vor der 90Grad Anliegerkurve.
> Es ist noch alles recht frisch, ich schätze mal es wurde am Wochenende errichtet.
> ...



Stimmt die Bauarbeiten dort sind suboptimal
Keine Ahnung  wer da gräbt.

Wer macht eigentlich  solche Sägearbeiten?
Fällt für  mich auch unter suboptimal
bis gefährlich.
Dem Förster gefällt das bestimmt


----------



## murmel04 (16. Juni 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Stimmt die Bauarbeiten dort sind suboptimal
> Keine Ahnung  wer da gräbt.
> 
> Wer macht eigentlich  solche Sägearbeiten?
> ...



Könnte man da nicht nochmal mit einer Säge vorbei und eine Schönheits op vornehmen


----------



## Highsider84 (16. Juni 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Stimmt die Bauarbeiten dort sind suboptimal
> Keine Ahnung  wer da gräbt.
> 
> Wer macht eigentlich  solche Sägearbeiten?
> ...



Das wurde am Trail Abenteuerland gemacht?!
Den Baum wollten wir vor zwei Wochen als wir die Strecke wieder befahrbar gemacht haben auch fällen, weil am Stamm schon einige mit dem Lenker hängen geblieben sind. Wir haben es dann aber doch nicht gemacht.
Is mir letzte Woche schon aufgefallen das den jemand gefällt hat.
Da müsste wirklich nochmal nachgebessert werden.
Ein Aufruf an den der das Teil gefällt hat, greif dir ne Axt und mach den Stumpf kürzer!
Ich bezweifle aber mal das da nochwas passiert, es war eh wieder niemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeflohrider (16. Juni 2016)

Also wenn du dich über den neuen Kicker aufregst kannst du doch nicht das Fällen von Bäume propagieren?


----------



## Highsider84 (16. Juni 2016)

Was is das den für eine Argumentation ?
Wir haben darüber geredet ob wir den Baum fällen sollen, haben uns dann aber dagegen entschieden, weil uns moralische Zweifel kamen. Und außerdem auf den Trails der Schaden für die Natur so gering wie möglich gehalten werden sollte.
Jetzt hat es doch jemand gemacht.

Ich geh mal davon aus das du einer der Baumeister des neuen Kickers bist ?
Ein halbes Meter tiefes Loch zwei Meter neben dem Kicker und Bodenerrosion gefallen dem Förster genauso wenig wie das Fällen von Bäumen.
Aber wenn hier einige denken sie haben Narrenfreiheit im Wald, dann kommt noch ne schöne Zeit auf uns zu...


----------



## freeflohrider (16. Juni 2016)

Nein, ich finden den Kicker am Kloster nur ähnlich dämlich wie das Fällen von Bäumen.


----------



## Bartoss (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo, 
den Kicker habe ich schon letzten Freitag entdeckt...fällt auch ziemlich wegen der Größe auf...die kleineren davor wurden renoviert und verschlimmbessert...sind jetzt wieder steiler und kicken mehr, sprint sich für mein Gusto schlechter als vorher.
Hab mich am Freitag leider aufm Ruinen Trail aufs Maul gepackt und leider n Finger dabei gebrochen...da steht so n scheiss Baumstumpf am unmittelbaren Trailrand über den ick drüber bin mit unfreiwilligen Frontflip...den werde ich auf jeden Fall kommende Woche weghacken...
Wollen wir zusammen was ausmachen und den großen Kicker abbauen...?
Gruß


----------



## G-ZERO FX (16. Juni 2016)

meine Güte, was ist hier wieder los. bilden sich jetzt Koalitionen um Trails oder Sprünge zu zerstören? also dafür ist der Thread mal nicht gedacht - schon vergessen?! Trailsammlung!

ich denke auch nicht, dass man einfach auf fremdgebauten Trails wüten sollte. 



Bartoss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ..den werde ich auf jeden Fall kommende Woche weghacken...



Ja, auch dann nicht wenn er mir schaden zugefügt hat


----------



## Bartoss (17. Juni 2016)

Hm, so gesehen...das sehe ich ein...
Na gut...der sinnlose Baumstumpf ist trotzsdem scheisse...
Gruß


----------



## freeflohrider (17. Juni 2016)

Besonders wenn man drüber fliegt


----------



## murmel04 (17. Juni 2016)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Besonders wenn man drüber fliegt



Deswegen weg damit, ohne schlechtes Gewissen - Schnipp Schnapp ab.
Was aber nur für dieses Teil zählt


----------



## Seppl- (17. Juni 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 503469



Schon alleine das irgendeiner bei euch diesen Baum absägt, geht mmn überhaupt nicht klar, so wie es auf dem Bild aussieht, geht's da gerade aus, sicher hätte es die Möglichkeit gegeben diese 3 Bäume Links zu umfahren (klar ruiniert die strava Zeit) aber Hey!!!!! 

Is schon schade das genau wegen solchen Hornochsen die gesamte Bike Community über einen Kamm geschoren wird!





Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (17. Juni 2016)

Baum abschneiden finde ich auch KACKE. Egal wie sehr der im Weg steht... das geht einfach nicht.
Allerdings muss der Stumpf jetzt trotzdem weg... ist einfach ZU gefährlich so . Meine Meinung !!!


----------



## murmel04 (17. Juni 2016)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Baum abschneiden finde ich auch KACKE. Egal wie sehr der im Weg steht... das geht einfach nicht.
> Allerdings muss der Stumpf jetzt trotzdem weg... ist einfach ZU gefährlich so . Meine Meinung !!!



So sehe ich das auch.
Bäume fällen geht gar nicht.

Aber das Ding ist gefährlich und muss weg


----------



## Highsider84 (17. Juni 2016)

Da man zur Zeit eh nur begrenzt bis garnicht fahren kann, meld ich mich mal freiwillig dazu den Stumpf zu beseitigen.
Hat noch jemand lust mit zu machen ?

Und an den jenigen der den Baum gefällt hat, unterlasse bitte solche Aktionen, oder montier dir nen schmaleren Lenker ans Bike


----------



## Bartoss (18. Juni 2016)

Tapatalk via IPhone[/QUOTE]


murmel04 schrieb:


> Könnte man da nicht nochmal mit einer Säge vorbei und eine Schönheits op vornehmen



Der Baumstumpf ist sogar noch bescheidener als der über den ich drüber bin...
Wer den Baum abgesägt hat war wohl besoffen...


----------



## tgs (25. Juni 2016)

Heute war ich mal wieder mit den "alten" Kumpels mtb. Typen, mit denen ich über viele Jahre hinweg, den Grossteil der bekannten Trails angelegt habe und sie noch immer pflege.

Statt aber nach unserer Tour gut gelaunt und zufrieden zu sein, sind wir richtig angefressen! So langsam geht es uns total auf den Keks, dass sich immer irgend wer an den Trails zu schaffen macht.

Das Fass zu überlaufen brachte für mich, dass jemand MEINE Rampe über den Baum auf dem Autobahntrail zerstört und mit dem Holz ein Wasserloch in der Umfahrung zugelegt hat. Wenn ich den oder die dabei erwischt hätte, glaubt mir, IHR würdet jetzt als Rampe dienen...

Wir sind sehr gut vernetzt hier und über kurz oder lang erfahren wir, wer sich da zu schaffen macht. Mit Trailpflege hat das nichts zu tun!

Es gibt viele, tolle Trails bei uns, auch solche, die wir nicht angelegt haben. Über die freuen wir uns ganz besonders, fahren sie auch gerne und oft. NIEMALS kämen wir aber auf die Idee, die Trails nach unseren Vorstellungen zu verändern, eine andere Linie zu fahren, oder Hindernisse wegzuräumen, zu bearbeiten, oder sonst etwas!! Das hat mit RESPEKT vor den Trailbauern zu tun. Wenn mir der Trail nicht gefällt, mir zu schwierig ist, dann fahre ich ihn nicht! Es gibt genug Alternativen, wie Forstwege, sein bike über Hindernisse zu tragen oder schieben, sowie einen Fahrtechnik Kurs zu besuchen.

Im Übrigen hat es einen Grund, weshalb wir entstandene Wasserlöcher nicht mit Ästen und Zweigen zudecken. Fast jedem von uns ist beim Überfahren schon mal das Schaltwerk, bzw. eine Speiche abgerissen oder die Bremsscheibe verbogen, weil sich ein Holzstück verfangen hat.

Die meisten MTBer, die wir bislang getroffen und gesprochen haben, waren sich der Problematik einfach nicht bewusst und zeigten eine gewisse Einsicht. Es gibt aber auch Kameraden, da helfen keine guten Worte. Mit solchen Kandidaten sind wir auch schon in der Vergangenheit fertig geworden. Der grösste Teil von ihnen hat mittlerweile offensichtlich das Revier gewechselt. Das soll keine plumpe Drohung sein, aber wir haben durchaus Möglichkeiten in einer "Sprache" zu sprechen, die von diesen Leuten dann auch "verstanden" wird.

Jeder darf die Trails fahren, aber es gehört auch ein gewisser Respekt, Disziplin und Trailkultur dazu. Ausserdem kann es nicht schaden, sich einmal mit den allgemein gültigen MTB Regeln des DIMB zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Hiobhiob (25. Juni 2016)

tgs schrieb:


> Wenn ich den oder die dabei erwischt hätte, glaubt mir, IHR würdet jetzt als Rampe dienen...
> 
> Das soll keine plumpe Drohung sein, aber wir haben durchaus Möglichkeiten in einer "Sprache" zu sprechen, die von diesen Leuten dann auch "verstanden" wird.



Hört sich in Kombination aber ganz schön plump an...
... welche Sprache soll das denn dann sein? 

Ich finde es lustig wie hier wild in die Runde geschimpft wird ohne zu wissen wer das war. 
Am Ende waren es irgendwelche Kiddies ( die man gar nicht mal so selten im Wald trifft), hat aber prophylaktisch hier mal alle kollektiv schräg angeredet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (25. Juni 2016)

Deine Aussage basiert, wenn ich jetzt deine Worte richtig interpretiert habe, auf der Androhung von Gewalt.

Ich hab auch schon Trails angelegt, an denen sich dann andere zu schaffen gemacht, haben.
Einer der Trails der vom Hexenbruch runter zu Hettstadter Steige führt...
Klar regt man sich auf wenn andere den eigenen Trail "modifizieren", letztendlich gibt es aber kein Mittel das zu unterbinden.
Wenn man mal Jemanden inflagranti erwischt sind ein paar ernste Worte immer das beste.

Das beste Argument ist immer noch , dass im Würzburger Raum jeder jeden kennt, vllt. auch nur vom sehen her.


----------



## Seebl (25. Juni 2016)

Welch absurder Gedanke erst eine "Gemeinschaft" organisieren zu wollen welche vermittelnd agieren soll und dann sowas zu verfassen...


----------



## tgs (26. Juni 2016)

Mein Text gestern ist aus dem Frust heraus entstanden, der sich die ganze Zeit aufgebaut hat.
Revidieren tue ich davon aber nichts, auch wenn einige Herren hier das Ganze anders sehen und sich offensichtlich auf den Schlips getreten, bzw. angesprochen fühlen.
So rechtfertigt halt jeder seine Denk- und Verhaltensweise auf die eigene Art... Ändern an der Tatsache tut es trotzdem nichts.


Seebl schrieb:


> Welch absurder Gedanke erst eine "Gemeinschaft" organisieren zu wollen welche vermittelnd agieren soll und dann sowas zu verfassen...


Was ist daran absurd, Dir eine Möglichkeit zu bieten, sich aktiv einzubringen und auch solche Themen persönlich zu besprechen?
Deshalb muss man nicht einer Meinung sein, kann aber zu einem Kompromiss führen. Bequemer und "sicherer" ist es natürlich, das über eine Tastatur zu machen...


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Juni 2016)

Ich glaub das sich hier keiner "Angesprochen" oder auf den "Schlips getreten" fühlt.
Das du stinkig bist und wütend  versteht jeder hier 
Nur dein Ton ist daneben.
Und die unterschwellige  Androhung wir zeigen  es dem  "Übeltäter " geht gar nicht .
Gibt's für  den oder die dann Kloppe  von Dir und deinen Bikefreunden?
Ihr habt auch schon Leute in andere Reviere "vertrieben" weil die euch nicht gepasst haben?

darum versteh ich das Absurd vom @Seebl


----------



## rebirth (26. Juni 2016)

ich denke dem tgs gehört der wald, anders kanns nicht sein, wenns schon SEINE rampe war die er mit gewalt verteidigen möchte XD


----------



## Hiobhiob (26. Juni 2016)

Ich persönlich trage keinen Schlips und fühle mich auch nicht angesprochen... 
Nur der Ton spielt eine große Rolle... im echten Leben sowie auch dem internet.

Wie gesagt... Du weisst nicht wer das gemacht hat, weder der Trail noch der Wald sind dein Eigentum (bestenfalls geistiger Besitz, weil da dein Schweiss und Arbeit drinstecken) und seltsame Drohungen gehen auch im Netz nicht...

... und ich glaube nicht, dass Du dich in eine reale Erstversammlung aller Forenmitglieder stellen würdest und in der Wortwahl dein Problem kommunizieren würdest. 

Oder kurz gesagt: Der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## freeflohrider (26. Juni 2016)

Und was auch immer hilft:

Ride more, talk less!


----------



## Highsider84 (26. Juni 2016)

Ich kann die Reaktion von tgs schon irgendwie nachvollziehen, was aber nicht geht, ist anderen mit Gewalt zu drohen.

Nicht vergessen, wir bewegen uns auf den Trails in einer rechtlichen Grauzone...

Wir sollten uns hier vllt. lieber mal drüber unterhalten wie man übermäßiger "Trailverschandlung" ala Kloster DH kurz mit den Kickern, sowie solchen Vollpfosten die Bäume fällen einhalt gebieten können.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (9. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute!
Wohn seit ein paar Monaten in der ungefähren Gegend und hab schon viel über die Würzburger trails gehört - hätte jemand mal Lust mit mir zu fahren? bzw gibt es feste Treffs? Vielleicht sogar heute oder morgen?  (gerne per PM) ...ich bin recht erfahren, fahr auch wettkampfmäßig enduro...


----------



## dagex (5. September 2016)

"Deine Rampe" hat in den letzten Jahren aber leider extrem gelitten... ich kenne die Stelle nur zu gut und bin "deine Rampe" sehr häufig und sehr gerne gefahren, "Danke" an dieser Stelle für's Errichten. Jedoch solltest du dich dann m. E. auch um "deine Rampe" kümmern. Anfang des Jahres war das meiste Holz darauf so morsch, dass es beim Überfahren schlichtweg unter dem Reifen zerbröselt ist. Dadurch kam viele unschöne Nägel zum Vorschein, die gut und gerne jeden noch so robusten Reifen durchdringen, von Haut und Fleisch (im Falle eines Sturzes) mal ganz abgesehen.

Insofern war es vielleicht ganz gut, dass (wer auch immer es gemacht hat, ich war es nicht) jemand die Umfahrung mit Teilen deiner (leider nicht mehr fahrbaren) Rampe fahrbar gemacht hat und so sichergestellt hat, dass man auf dem Autobahn-Trail einmal weniger absteigen muss.

Ich habe schon mehrfach mit dem Gedanken gespielt, "deine Rampe" an einem sonnigen Nachmittag wieder instand zu setzen, da sie mir stets viel Freude bereitet hat. Deine, wenn auch plump, ausgesprochenen Drohungen lassen mein Engagement dahingehend aber jäh dahinschmelzen.

Mich würde es freuen, wenn mehr Mountainbiker sich in Sachen "Trailpflege" engagieren würden. Voraussetzung dafür wäre natürlich, dass man es mit "Sinn und Verstand" angeht, also nicht wahllos in a) die Natur und b) die "Bauwerke" anderer eingreift. Aber was dagegen spräche, hier und da mal eine kleine Bremsrille aufzufüllen, ein paar in den Weg ragende Zweige abzuschneiden oder umgefallene Bäume beiseite zu räumen (und falls nötig klein zu sägen), erschließt sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht. Viele Trails würden wesentlich mehr Spaß machen, wenn wir alle genau mit dieser Einstellung mal unsere Rucksäcke packen und uns im Wald nützlich machen würden. 
Aber wenn ich dabei immer Angst haben muss, dass irgendein Dahergelaufener (bzw. Dahergefahrener) mich blöd von der Seite anmacht und mir, falls er nen schlechten Tag hat, auch noch eins auf die Zwölf geben will, dann arrangiere ich mich lieber mit den Begebenheiten, ärgere mich in mich hinein und träume weiter davon, dass die Trails rund um Würzburg noch besser wären....



tgs schrieb:


> Heute war ich mal wieder mit den "alten" Kumpels mtb. Typen, mit denen ich über viele Jahre hinweg, den Grossteil der bekannten Trails angelegt habe und sie noch immer pflege.
> 
> Statt aber nach unserer Tour gut gelaunt und zufrieden zu sein, sind wir richtig angefressen! So langsam geht es uns total auf den Keks, dass sich immer irgend wer an den Trails zu schaffen macht.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (5. September 2016)

@dagex : Also wenn du hier den User @tgs ansprichst, dann sei dir eines versichert: der Kollege ist einer derjenigen, die sich intensiv und regelmäßig um die Trails kümmert und immer wieder einmal neue anlegt.
Von dem Kaliber bräuchten wir eher noch mehr.
Nicht umsonst war er auch der Initiator der weiter vorn besprochenen Gruppe, die sich zwecks Trailpflege, usw. zusammengetan hat.
Und die besagte Rampe/Baumüberfahrung ist inzwischen ja auch wieder fahrbar gemacht worden (wer das wohl war?), so dass man (je nach Fahrtrichtung) tatsächlich nicht ein einziges Mal auf dem Autobahntrail absteigen muss...

Ich für meinen Teil finde, dass wir mit dem Steinbachtal und den Trails dort ein super Gebiet haben, um das uns viele andere sehr wahrscheinlich beneiden. Mit etwas Rücksicht (speziell bei schlechten Bedingungen) und etwas gemeinsamer Pflege der bestehenden Trails (das heißt nicht, dass ständig überall neue und immer größere Kicker gebaut werden müssen!) werden wir weiterhin viel Spaß dort haben können. Übertreiben es aber einige (wieder), dann steht uns (wieder) Ärger mit den Förstern, Eigentümern, Wanderern und Reitern bevor.
Wenn ihr respektiert und toleriert werden wollt, dann solltet ihr das mit den anderen Waldnutzern ebenfalls tun.

Happy Trails miteinander...


----------



## dagex (5. September 2016)

@CHausK Danke für die schnelle Antwort: das Engagement in allen Ehren (finde ich wirklich gut, wenn das jemand tut), der Ton, der hier mitunter an den Tag gelegt wird, hat mich jedoch schon sehr verwundert... dafür gibt es m. E. auch keine Entschuldigung. Wir sind hier alle, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, Gäste in den Wäldern rund um Würzburg und sollten uns auch so verhalten! Und noch eines haben wir gemeinsam: wir ALLE, die das hier lesen, teilen die Leidenschaft für das Radfahren. Anfeindungen und Drohungen gehören nicht hier her... Aber egal...Schwamm drüber! Freut mich zu hören, dass die Rampe wieder fahrbar gemacht wurde!

Ich gebe dir Recht, dass man uns schon um die Trails hier in der Umgebung beneiden kann und ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich von Höchberg aus nicht mal 5 Minuten brauche, um bei einem meiner Lieblingstrails zu sein.
Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn da bald mal wieder der ein oder andere dazukäme... für mich als HT-Fahrer muss es auch nichts mit extremen Sprüngen oder Anliegerkurven sein... Wie sieht es denn Richtung Eisingen/Waldbrunn aus? Gibt es da vielleicht was zu entdecken?


----------



## Highsider84 (5. September 2016)

Eins muss ich dazu sagen,
Trails die ich selber angelegt habe, werden von mir auch gepflegt bzw. fahrbar gehalten. Ich räume aber auch Trails von anderen frei oder mach sie wieder fahrbar.
Selbstverständlich ist für mich dabei das ich nichts an dem Trail veränder oder unnötig kaputt mache.

Das große Problem das ich hier sehe, ist das die Leute immer nur biken wollen, Trailpflege bzw. das Instandhalten der Trails, die ja nun mal essentiell für unseren Sport sind kennen viele nicht.
Dabei müsste man an einem WE vllt. mal ein paar Stündchen dafür investieren, aber das is anscheinend zu viel verlangt.

Ein anderes Problem das immer grössere Ausmaße annimmt, ist das verändern		   (massive Veränderungen) von vorhandenen Trails.
Es werden Kurven "begradigt" bzw. geschnitten um weniger Zeit zu verlieren.
Bäume abgesägt so das man auch mit breiteren Lenkern schnell zwischen durch kommt.
Und jetzt die Kernfrage,
Woran liegt das ganze ?
Antwort: STRAVA

mehr will ich dazu jetzt auch nicht schreiben, sollte sich jeder mal selbst Gedanken drüber machen...


----------



## CHausK (5. September 2016)

dagex schrieb:


> @CHausK Danke für die schnelle Antwort: das Engagement in allen Ehren (finde ich wirklich gut, wenn das jemand tut), der Ton, der hier mitunter an den Tag gelegt wird, hat mich jedoch schon sehr verwundert... dafür gibt es m. E. auch keine Entschuldigung. Wir sind hier alle, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, Gäste in den Wäldern rund um Würzburg und sollten uns auch so verhalten! Und noch eines haben wir gemeinsam: wir ALLE, die das hier lesen, teilen die Leidenschaft für das Radfahren. Anfeindungen und Drohungen gehören nicht hier her... Aber egal...Schwamm drüber! Freut mich zu hören, dass die Rampe wieder fahrbar gemacht wurde!
> 
> Ich gebe dir Recht, dass man uns schon um die Trails hier in der Umgebung beneiden kann und ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich von Höchberg aus nicht mal 5 Minuten brauche, um bei einem meiner Lieblingstrails zu sein.
> Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn da bald mal wieder der ein oder andere dazukäme... für mich als HT-Fahrer muss es auch nichts mit extremen Sprüngen oder Anliegerkurven sein... Wie sieht es denn Richtung Eisingen/Waldbrunn aus? Gibt es da vielleicht was zu entdecken?


Auch wenn der Ton meist die Musik macht: Schrift hat keinen Ton und wie so oft im (anonymen) Internet versteht man schnell mal was falsch oder nimmt es anders auf, als es gedacht war.
Lass dir gesagt sein: derjenige ist nun wirklich kein böser Mensch, aber manchmal wird er vielleicht etwas emotional wenn es um "seine" Trails geht. Wie gesagt, ich kenn nicht viele, die sich so um die Trails kümmern wie er und wenn man so viel Zeit, Arbeit und Herzblut in soetwas steckt, dann reagiert man ab und an eben deutlich empfindlicher, wenn manche das nicht zu schätzen wissen oder gar als gegeben hinnehmen.
Zumindest von Kist aus ist die besagte Stelle locker wieder fahrbar, von Seiten der Autobahnunterführung muss man schon etwas Fahrtechnik haben...

Zum Thema Eisingen/Waldbrunn:
Dort gibt es viele Trails und Nordic Walking Wege, die sehr gut zu fahren sind. Einfach mal ab in den Wald und die Augen offen halten. Aber auch hier gilt: Biker sind Mitbenutzer, als "Fuß vom Gas" bei Wanderern, Nordic Walkern, usw....


----------



## CHausK (5. September 2016)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> Eins muss ich dazu sagen,
> Trails die ich selber angelegt habe, werden von mir auch gepflegt bzw. fahrbar gehalten. Ich räume aber auch Trails von anderen frei oder mach sie wieder fahrbar.
> Selbstverständlich ist für mich dabei das ich nichts an dem Trail veränder oder unnötig kaputt mache.
> 
> ...



Zum ersten Absatz: gute Einstellung 

Zu den Sachen danach:
Hier machst du dir es leider viel zuneinfach.
Biken hat nun mal sehr viele Facetten und während für manche der perfekte Trail möglichst viele Kurven hat, sind es für den nächsten hohe Kicker und den dritten eine möglichst schnelle Line.
Insofern haben selbst wir Biker komplett unterschiedliche Vorlieben und Ansprüche. Das muss man tolerieren.

Allerdings hast du natürlich Recht: das verändern und anpassen von (Natur-)Trails ist ein NoGo und sollte man tunlichst unterlassen.


----------



## Highsider84 (5. September 2016)

Mag ja sein das der eine andere Vorlieben hat als der andere.
Fakt ist aber, daß sich mir mit meinem gesunden Menschenverstand nicht der Sinn vom begradigen (oder nennen wir es mal Abkürzen) von Kurven erschließt.
Kurven sind doch gerade das schöne beim biken und warum sollte jemand absichtlich den Trail durch Abkürzungen verkürzen wollen ?
Ich bin ja froh das die Trails in WÜ eine gewisse Länge haben, warum sollte ich mir also durch sowas hirnrissiges die Fahrtzeit und somit den Spass verkürzen ?
Wenn jemand keine Kurven fahren will soll er nen Trail fahren der möglichst gerade aus geht.
Wer eine Vorliebe zum Springen hat, wäre im Steinbruch in Höchberg am besten aufgehoben.
Da müssen nicht im nachhinein auf vorhandenen Trails Kicker gebaut werden.
Als Beispiel: Ein Stark frequentierter Trail am Hexenbruch in Höchberg wo ich auch noch zufällig der Initiator bzw. der Erbauer bin.

Es hat alles auch mit leben und leben lassen zu tun, stimmt.
Einige wenige, und ich geh stark davon aus das es nur ein paar wenige sind und nicht die breite Masse die hier ihr Unwesen treiben, denken leider sie können sich im Bezug auf die Trails im Wald alles erlauben.
Und das ist eben nicht so, im Wald herrscht keine Anarchie, auch wenn ein paar Zeitgenossen das vllt. denken.


----------



## böser_wolf (7. September 2016)

Zu dem Thema shortcuts 
Das ist schon lange ein Problem
Verschärft  sich aber durch über motivierte
Strava nutzer
Ich nutz auch strava aber was ist meine Zeit schon wert wenn ich Abkürzung benutz

Konsequenz  Zulegen mit Holz usw 
Mach ich dann gerne mal 
Aber das gibt's überall 

http://www.ride.ch/news/blog-koennt-ihr-keine-kurven-fahren-oder-warum-kuerzt-ihr-staendig-ab


----------



## Aussprech (20. September 2016)

Nabend!

Bin nun dieses Jahr auf Feld- und Waldwegen auf einem 350€ "Mountainbike" rumgekurvt .. naja .. machte ziemlich schnell keinen Spaß mehr. Nicht wegen dem fahren an sich .. aber die Bremsen sind nicht das wahre, die Gangschaltung schaltet nicht so sauber (nein ich schalte nicht unter Last.. ) und die Reifen .... in der Mitte fast ohne Profil und außen ein paar Stollen. Wie das bei ein wenig Regen mit Geschwindigkeit allein auf Waldwegen aussieht kann sich der eine oder andere vielleicht denken.

Nun habe ich mir aus dem "Schlussverkauf" ein neues Canyon geleistet welches nächsten Monat kommt (<3). Und ohne jetzt 22 Seiten durch zu blättern .. was bietet der Kreis Würzburg so? Komme aus der Ecke Helmstadt / Neubrunn. Viel Wald ist da - richtige Trails habe ich bisher nicht entdeckt. Vermutlich zu wenige Leute in der Ecke unterwegs . Kann jemand einen Tipp geben? Von Eisingen habe ich im Web nun schon mehrfach gelesen, Höchberg ist wohl "verlasen" (der trail , irgendwo bei einem Steinbruch?) und nicht mehr befahrbar hieß es irgendwo (?). Und das an der Autobahn. Was gibt's hier noch so auf "meiner Seite von Würzburg"? 

Danke für jede Info!


----------



## Yoshimura (21. September 2016)

Würde dir das Steinbachtal empfehlen. Da gibt es für den Anfang erst mal mehr als genug zu erkunden.
 Kann auch gern mal den GUIDE für dich spielen. Einfach mal hier oder per PN melden .... wenn du soweit bist 
Bis die Tage... Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingtheHills (22. September 2016)

Servus Miteinander ;
ich bin neu in Würzburg und in den nächsten zwei Jahren genauer gesagt in Veitshöchheim. Ich habe bereits von vielen Trails gelesen, was mich jedoch auch sehr interessieren würden wären Dirtspots bzw. einfach größere Sprünge. 
Es wäre super wenn mir jemand etwas in der Richtung zeigen könnte.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Adrian


----------



## böser_wolf (22. September 2016)

Höchberg  Steinbruch
Gibt's eine dirtline und diverse Sprünge
Weiter hintenach  am Waldrand  bauen die Würzburg  riders eine dirtpark


----------



## RidingtheHills (22. September 2016)

Da in der nähe war ich heute, bin Seeweg Ecke Albrecht-dürer-straße in den Wald,  habe aber leider nichts gefunden,  hättest du eine genaue wegbeschribung für mich?


----------



## böser_wolf (22. September 2016)

Bürgermeister seubert str  Kreuzung  Grundweg
Und von da Richtung b27 fahren 
da ist der Dirt Park  bzw die baustelle

Das ist der Weg zum steinbruch
Geteilte Route
Von (49.7966776,9.9136034) nach B27 über B27/B8

28 min (5,4 km)


1. Auf Friedrichstraße nach Osten Richtung Adelgundenweg
2. Rechts abbiegen auf Wörthstraße/B27/B8
3. Links abbiegen auf Hauptstraße (Schilder nach Ortsmitte)
4. Rechts abbiegen auf Martin-Wilhelm-Straße
5. Rechts halten und auf Martin-Wilhelm-Straße bleiben
6. Im Kreisverkehr zweite Ausfahrt (Bürgermeister-Seubert-Straße) nehmen
7. Im Kreisverkehr abfahren auf Bürgermeister-Seubert-Straße
8. Rechts abbiegen
9. Leicht rechts abbiegen
10. Ankunft an Zielort: B27

Diese Route findest du unter https://goo.gl/maps/DoWKvZUwBzM2


----------



## derAndre (28. September 2016)

Ist am kommenden Wochenende jemand in der Gegend unterwegs und nimmt einen externen auf eine Tour mit? Ich habs gerne gemütlich (wenn es geht seeeehr gemütlich) bergauf und bergab knackig, verspielt, flowig, technisch ach eigentlich alles hauptsache bergab. Ein bisschen Luft unter die Reifen schadet überhaupt nicht. Die Dinger sollen ja kein Schimmel ansetzen 

Ich könnte Sonntag oder Montag. Als Bike bringe ich das Endurobesteck mit. Nicht wirklich leicht aber ziemlich stabil, genau wie ich  Fullface und Körperpanzer lasse ich zu Hause, es sei denn jemand sagt es lohnt sich die einzupacken.


----------



## rebirth (28. September 2016)

für sonntag würd ich auch interesse anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (28. September 2016)

Tjo für dieses Jahr bin ich raus  sonst würde  ich euch die spaßige Runde zėigen


----------



## Bartoss (28. September 2016)

Bei mir ist noch nicht ganz klar ob ich So Vormittag fahre, wenn dann sehr spontan das ganze...evtl melde ich mich...
Gruß und viel Spaß


----------



## Frell (29. Oktober 2016)

Moin,
ich bin kommendes Wochenende (6&7. November) in Würzburg. Ist von euch vielleicht jemand dort unterwegs und würde ein Auswärtigen mitnehmen? Ich bin mit nem Hardtail unterwegs, fahr tendenziell lieber ab als auf, vom Niveau her bin ich auf den Flowtrails meist auf Rot/Schwarz unterwegs. Also, ich würd mich freuen wenn mich wer vielleicht auf die Hausrunde mitnimmt oder vielleicht an ne MTB Gruppe weiter verweist die da eh unterwegs ist.
Ich revanchiere mich gerne falls mal wer ins schöne Marburg kommt!


----------



## CHausK (30. Oktober 2016)

Servus.
06./07. November ist aber Sonntag/Montag 

Samstag bin ich unterwegs und komme nicht aufs Rad, Sonntag werde ich bei trockenem Wetter aber sicher mal ne Hausrunde (so ca. 2h, 500hm und 70% Trails) drehen.
Wenn das klappt kannst du da gerne mitfahren...


----------



## Frell (30. Oktober 2016)

CHausK schrieb:


> Servus.
> 06./07. November ist aber Sonntag/Montag


Ah dang, ich meinte 05/06 natürlich! Super. Das wäre natürlich klasse. Ich schick dir heute Abend nochmal als PN meine Telefonnummer. Jetzt gehts erstmal in 10min auf das Saisonendevent auf den Flowtrail Bad Endbach. Heut ist zur Feier des Tages auch der SkiLift offen


----------



## fredisfly (13. November 2016)

Hallo lieber Würzburger Trailfreunde ,
ich wohne seit 2 Monaten in Würzburg und konnte schon einige feine Trails im Steinbachtal abchecken. Leider sind die Trails momentan und wohl auch über den ganzen Winter ziemlich aufgeweicht,.. 
Würde deswegen gerne woanders fahren, aber nur am Main entlang ist auch bisschen lame  War heute in Randersacker usw. in den Weinbergen unterwegs, war ok, aber nicht wirklich der KRacher. 
Habt ihr vielleicht den ein oder anderen Tipp für winterliche Ausweich-routen, die trotzdem etwas Spaß bringen? Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen!!


----------



## freeflohrider (13. November 2016)

Oberhalb von Erlabrunn ist es immer relativ trocken. Orientieren kannst du dich an der weißen Kapelle die du schon von unten siehst.


----------



## CHausK (13. November 2016)

Jepp, Erlabrunner Käppele oder Panoramaweg nach Ochsenfurt über den Kartoffelturm und den Tierpark in Sommerhausen.
Aber im Vergleich zum Steinbachtal ist das nicht ganz so spektakulär.
Auf jedenfalls aber besser als die Trails im Steinbachtal zu ruinieren, weil man sie kaputtfährt.
Insofern  fürs Schonen der Trails.


----------



## fredisfly (13. November 2016)

Spitze, Danke für die schnellen Antworten! Klar, Trails brauchen auch mal Erholung von Biker und Harvestern 
Lässt sich nach Erlabrunn ne anständige Tour fahren von WÜ aus? Wahrscheinlich am ehesten immer am Hang oberhalb vom MAin entlang über Margethöchheim etc. oder habt ihr da noch nen Geheimtipp für mich?


----------



## CHausK (13. November 2016)

Naja, je nach Fitnesslevwl und zur Verfügung stehender Zeit kann man z.B. am Zeller Kloster starten, dann über den Aussiedlerhof an der Hettstädter Steige und dann immer oberhalb des Mains durch den Wald, etc.
Ohne Guide/Ortskenntnis ist das aber schon etwas tricky...
Aber zur Not am Main entlang bis zum Erlabrunner Badesse, dann hoch zum Käppele und da oben kann man sich dann auch schon ne ganze Weile austoben...
Zumal da oben auch immer Biker unterwegs sind, da kann man sich sicher ein paar Ortskundigen anschließen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fredisfly (14. November 2016)

Alles klar, werd schon was finden  Besten Dank!


----------



## OliverKaa (21. November 2016)

Hi zusammen,
ist dieser Trail wieder befahrbar?
Danke & Gruß Oliver


----------



## andi. (21. November 2016)

War vorletztes Wochenende dort, da lag er noch voll mit Bäumen.


----------



## OliverKaa (21. November 2016)

Danke


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (22. November 2016)

Servus,

ist diese Runde momentan fahrbar bzw. zu empfehlen?
http://www.bike-sports.net/gps-tour.php?map=wuerzburger-singletrail-runde-


----------



## CHausK (22. November 2016)

Der Teil im Steinbachtal und oben bei Eisingen ist definitiv zu empfehlen.
Der Ausflug über Zell geht auch noch, aber auf dem Radweg heim?
Da gibt's schönere Runden...
Zwecks Fahrbarkeit:
Nach dem vielen Regen in letzter Zeit bin ich die Trail schon ne Weile nicht mehr gefahren, d.h. da können andere sicher mehr sagen.


----------



## FreakAdelle76 (23. November 2016)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ist dieser Trail wieder befahrbar?
> Danke & Gruß Oliver
> Anhang anzeigen 548515



Wenn nur die Bäume weg sind, dann muss da erst wieder mal was passieren. Der untere Teil war richtig kaputt....


----------



## andi. (29. Januar 2017)

Wer es noch nicht bemerkt hat der gesamte Trail entlang der B27 ist dicht...  Dort gab es scheinbar Forstarbeiten und es wurde noch nicht wirklich aufgeräumt.


----------



## CHausK (29. Januar 2017)

andi. schrieb:


> Wer es noch nicht bemerkt hat der gesamte Trail entlang der B27 ist dicht...  Dort gab es scheinbar Forstarbeiten und es wurde noch nicht wirklich aufgeräumt.


Das ist schon 3-4 Wochen so...
Mal sehen, wie lange die Arbeiter dort noch aktiv sind...
Sieht alles aber ziemlich zerstört aus. Immerhin machen Sie das in der "schlechten" Jahreszeit und mit etwas Ortskenntnis kann man es ja halbwegs umfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (29. Januar 2017)

Jo na klar. Bin nur selten mal auf Besuch in Eisingen und fand die Wege immer sehr schön. Aber die fleißigen Trailbienen hier werden bestimmt wieder aufräumen


----------



## tgs (29. Januar 2017)

Ich habe gestern mit einem Forstarbeiter gesprochen und der sagte mir, dass die Arbeiten (Fällen + Rücken) abgeschlossen sind.
Die Baumkronen, Äste und das Reisig bleiben liegen. Das ist gewollt und bedeutet, daß wir unseren Trail selbst frei räumen müssen.

Letzte Woche habe ich zufällig auch den Förster getroffen und gleich mal gefragt, warum die Wege (Trails) zugelegt wurden, obwohl da teilweise gar keine Forstarbeiten sind/waren? Na ja, es ist ein Versuch (gewesen) uns MTBer auf den Radweg zu zwingen.... ha, ha.
Was den Förster besonders ärgert ist, dass aus EINEM schmalen Weg mit der Zeit immer MEHRERE werden, weil einige abkürzen und/oder lieber eigene Routen wählen. Übrigens sind Förster & Co. auch nicht besonders gut auf die Horden von Waldspaziergängern mit ihren freilaufenden Hunden zu sprechen....

Wir räumen die paar Meter einfach wieder frei und fahren weiter, wie zuvor auch.


----------



## FreakAdelle76 (29. Januar 2017)

Wobei er leider recht hat, dieses Jahr wurde durch die lang andauernde Nässe/große Pfützen im Frühjahr wirklich viel kaputt gepflügt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CHausK (29. Januar 2017)

Ja, teilweise war das schon heftig und gerade auf den besagten Trailabschnitten zwischen Höchberg und Kist war es ja schon extrem. Gerade der Abschnitt hinter der Spargelbude war schon extrem ausgefahren teilweise...
Aber dann werde ich mir nächstes WE mal etwas mehr Zeit einplanen, etwas "Gerätschaften" einpacken und mal meinen Teil zu beitragen beim wiederherrichten...

Beste Grüße und happy Trails...


----------



## andi. (29. Januar 2017)

Super vielen Dank  ! Wenn ich mal wieder in der Region bin melde ich mich. Vielleicht kann man ja mal etwas zusammen anpacken.


----------



## HuckFinn (30. Januar 2017)

CHausK schrieb:


> Ja, teilweise war das schon heftig und gerade auf den besagten Trailabschnitten zwischen Höchberg und Kist war es ja schon extrem. Gerade der Abschnitt hinter der Spargelbude war schon extrem ausgefahren teilweise...
> Aber dann werde ich mir nächstes WE mal etwas mehr Zeit einplanen, etwas "Gerätschaften" einpacken und mal meinen Teil zu beitragen beim wiederherrichten...
> 
> Beste Grüße und happy Trails...


Hab das Ausmaß noch nicht gesehen...
Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, sag bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (30. Januar 2017)

Ich bin das letzte mal vor ein paar Wochen durch, da gab es diverse Abschnitte auf denen man das Rad auch mal 50 - 100m Schieben/Tragen musste.
Allerdings waren da die Waldarbeiten noch in vollem Gange.
Muss mir also selbst erst mal ein Bild machen. Wenn mich der Hexenschuss von heute bis dahin aber immer noch quält, dann falle ich am WE komplett aus


----------



## tgs (4. Februar 2017)

Ich habe heute mal ein paar Meter Trail freigeräumt zwischen Kist und Höchberg, gleich nach dem grossen Parkplatz.
Die Bäume und Äste lassen sich relativ leicht zur Seite räumen. Eine ziemliche Arbeit ist es trotzdem.
Wir sollten den Rest der Strecke vielleicht aber erst im Frühjahr frei machen. So fahren bei dem tiefen Boden nur wenige bis keine "normalen" MTBer, was für den Trail ja ganz gut wäre. Ich finde es jedenfalls ganz spannend über das herumliegende Holz zu fahren. Das ist schon eine technische Herausforderung. Ich habe ja aber auch den kleinen Bruder des Havester...

Der erste Streckenabschnitt des Trails ab der Spargelhütte Richtung Höchberg ist nicht mehr zu retten. Da liegen zu viele fette Bäume drin.
Ich habe aber bereits eine Alternativroute drumherum. Der Einstieg rechts hoch in den Wald bleibt. Doch ab dem ersten querliegenden Baum mache ich eine neue Streckenführung. Mal schauen, vielleicht habe ich ja morgen Lust dazu. Es ist eigentlich keine grosse Aktion.

Als ich da heute unterwegs war, habe ich mir schon Gedanken über die Sinnhaftigkeit der Fällaktion auf dem Trailstück gemacht. Hier ging es zu 100% nur darum, den Trail zu blockieren. Mit Intelligenzbestien haben wir es da sicher nicht zu tun und/oder sind Förster & Co. einfach nur arrogant zu glauben, damit hätte es sich mit dem mtb im Wald erledigt??
Wie bereits viele Male zuvor auch, entsteht einfach ein neuer Trail. So viele Bäume können die gar nicht fällen, als dass wir nicht einen Weg drumherum oder drüber finden. Aus meiner Sicht ist das einfach nur bescheuert. Jetzt liegen auf einem Trail, der am Waldrand entlangführt, niemanden gestört hat (ausser der Waldmafia), gesunde Bäume und eine unnötige Ausweichroute entsteht. Wenn das Spiel so weiter geht, dann danke schön....

Happy Trails


----------



## FreakAdelle76 (4. Februar 2017)

Einfach mal abwarten bevor Alternativtrails gemacht werden. Denke die holen die großen Bäume raus. Ist ja auch Geld. Und gibt weniger Stress für alle. Meine Meinung. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Februar 2017)

Interessante Formulierung 
"Normale Mtb'ler"
Ist doch völlig normal das Holzeinschlag gemacht wird 
Erstmal abwarten und nicht neue Routen etablieren


----------



## tgs (4. Februar 2017)

Ja das stimmt. Die Hoffnung hatte ich auch, aber da ist weit und breit keine Zufahrt für Rückefahrzeuge.
Also kein Stress und abwarten.... ist ok für mich.


----------



## tgs (4. Februar 2017)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Interessante Formulierung
> "Normale Mtb'ler"


Das war nicht wertend gemeint, sondern auf die Reifenbreite bezogen.


----------



## murmel04 (4. Februar 2017)

tgs schrieb:


> Das war nicht wertend gemeint, sondern auf die Reifenbreite bezogen.



Das bist du sicher mit min. 4,0 und mehr unterwegs 
Schön wenigstens noch jemand


----------



## freeflohrider (5. Februar 2017)

Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass Fatbikefahrer kleine Kinder fressen! Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## FreakAdelle76 (5. Februar 2017)

Die Revalraucher unter den Bikern [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CHausK (5. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (5. Februar 2017)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass Fatbikefahrer kleine Kinder fressen! Wie seht ihr das?



Kleine Kinder Nö.
Aber bei dir könnte ich es mir mal überlegen


----------



## microbat (5. Februar 2017)

CHausK schrieb:


>



Reval oder Rothändle oder schwarze Gauloises ohne Filter - Leute die sowas rauchen bestehen jede Dschungelprüfung und fressen kleine Kinder zum Nachtisch - sind härter als Chuck Norris und cooler als Clint Eastwood. Hastalavistababy


----------



## CHausK (5. Februar 2017)

Das konnte ich mir schon denken mit den Marken. 
Trotzdem fand ich die Aussage mehr als Geschmacklos bzw. unnötig.
Keiner sollte hier einen anderen Biker so blöd anmachen, nur weil derjenige ein Bike fährt, was einem vielleicht nicht passt...
Muss aber jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## microbat (5. Februar 2017)

Sah mir nochmal die vorherige Seite an und konnte keine "anmache" wegern vermeintlich falschen Bike wahrnehmen.
Ist evtl. ein regionales "Ding".

Wenn der Fatty Biker gerne über vom Harvester geplättetes Gehölz rumpelt, ist das halt sein Spaß. Zumindest fühlt er sich nicht berufen auf zu räumen. 

Nur den Anspruch, dicke Reifen würden aufgeweichte Wege schonen, kann ich nicht teilen - ob dick ob dünn alles rührt im gleichen Schmodder.


----------



## tgs (5. Februar 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> Zumindest fühlt er sich nicht berufen auf zu räumen.


Wieso auch? Wenn es um Trailpflege geht, bist Du doch sicher ganz vorne...


topolino schrieb:


> Nur den Anspruch, dicke Reifen würden aufgeweichte Wege schonen, kann ich nicht teilen - ob dick ob dünn alles rührt im gleichen Schmodder.


Na das ist ja mal eine fachkundige Aussage. Da kennt sich einer aus


----------



## Tapir1000 (6. Februar 2017)

p


----------



## andi. (6. Februar 2017)

Jungs egal wie breit die Reifen sind oder wie viel Matsch jeder einzelne verdrängt, wichtig ist doch nur das wir viel Spaß auf den schönen Trails haben. Also thx an jeden der mit anfasst und aufräumt!


----------



## CHausK (7. Februar 2017)

andi. schrieb:


> Jungs egal wie breit die Reifen sind oder wie viel Matsch jeder einzelne verdrängt, wichtig ist doch nur das wir viel Spaß auf den schönen Trails haben. Also thx an jeden der mit anfasst und aufräumt!


Genau so sieht es aus


----------



## Highsider84 (7. Februar 2017)

Das isn bekanntes Phänomen, mal abgesehen von der Reifenbreite, die m.M.n nix damit zu tun hat.

Jeder will die Trails befahren, aber Niemand will was machen.
Wenn dann plötzlich jemand hier fragt ob sich evtl. ein paar Leute finden die die Trails freiräumen, freischneiden ect. hat auf einmal keiner mehr Zeit.
Zeit zum fahren is aber immer im ausreichenden Maße vorhanden.
Sollte man mal drüber nachdenken.

@ tgs willst du uns hier ernsthaft erzählen das Fatbiker nicht den Boden verdichten und auch keine Bodenerosionen verursachen ?
Ich glaub du bist der, der keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (7. Februar 2017)

Es gab hier ja sogar schon mal einen Versuch die Trailpflege zumindest etwas zu organisieren (übrigens vom User @tgs ausgehend). Nur leider ist das wieder etwas eingeschlafen.
D.h. es pflegen immer noch immer die selben Leute die Trails und andere fahren eben nur. Das "Problem" ist so bekannt und wohl auch überall sonst so. Und daran kann man meiner Meinung nach auch nur bedingt etwas ändern, zumindest unter dem Jahr. Allerdings könnte man sich im Frühjahr zum Start der Saison durchaus mal über Kanäle wie diese zum gemeinsamen Pflegen der Trails absprechen. Da würden sich manche dann vielleicht auch mal in echt unterhalten können und merken, dass der andere vielleicht gar nicht so doof ist wie gedacht und irgendwo ja doch das gleiche Hobby hat, auch wenn er ein anderes Rad fährt.
Wäre doch mal was für die Wochenenden im März z.B.
Dann könnte man Abschnittsweise die Trails an bestimmten Standorten gemeinsam auf Vordermann bringen. Zumal das gemeinsam sicher auch etwas flotter geht. Und wie gesagt: mal die anderen Biker treffen ist ja auch nicht ganz verkehrt.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse an soetwas, dann sollten wir das mal angehen...

P.S.: ständig dieses "Du hast doch keine Ahnung", "Nein, selber!" langweilt und erinnert mich an meine Neffen im Kindergartenalter...


----------



## Highsider84 (7. Februar 2017)

Da würde sich sicher was machen lassen.
Und wenn es nur fünf Mann wären die sich treffen und die Trails pflegen.
Wäre immerhin schonmal ein Anfang.
Bei so einer Aktion wäre ich sofort dabei


----------



## andi. (7. Februar 2017)

Plant es etwas längerfristig und ich komme aus Thüringen auch mal rum. (Freundin kommt aus Eisingen)


----------



## HuckFinn (7. Februar 2017)

Bin am Sonntag mal den Trail mit den Fällarbeiten gefahren. Alleine hat man da keine Chance mit freiräumen.
Kann mir auch schwer vorstellen, dass die Fällarbeiten dort schon fertig sind. Dort wo der Trail wieder befahrbar ist, stehen noch extrem viele markierte Bäume.
Könnte evtl. noch länger dauern bis man da wieder was machen kann.


----------



## tgs (5. März 2017)

Für alle, die gerne auch mal im Reichenberger Grund, rund um das Forsthaus Guttenberg unterwegs sind, gibt es einen neuen Trail.
Dieser führt aus Richtung Kist kommend (oder aus dem Waldlehrpfadtrail) vom ersten, kleinen Parkplatz zum grösseren Parkplatz Richtung Forsthaus. Also rechts von der Kreisstrasse wenn man von Kist nach Reichenberg fährt. Somit besteht jetzt eine Anbindung zum Waldkindergarten, Forsthaus usw.


----------



## murmel04 (6. März 2017)

tgs schrieb:


> Für alle, die gerne auch mal im Reichenberger Grund, rund um das Forsthaus Guttenberg unterwegs sind, gibt es einen neuen Trail.
> Dieser führt aus Richtung Kist kommend (oder aus dem Waldlehrpfadtrail) vom ersten, kleinen Parkplatz zum grösseren Parkplatz Richtung Forsthaus. Also rechts von der Kreisstrasse wenn man von Kist nach Reichenberg fährt. Somit besteht jetzt eine Anbindung zum Waldkindergarten, Forsthaus usw.



Also demnach die andere Straßen Seite und nicht der 3 geteilte der dann im Lehrpfad endet.

Schön wenn es mal wieder was neues gibt und nicht nur platt gemacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (28. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
War gerade beim Ruinen DH.
Strecke 1 und 2 wurden von irgendwelchen hirnverbrannten Arschgeigen völlig zerstört. 
Es wird sicher einen kompletten Tag mit mehreren Leuten brauchen um das wieder aufzubauen.
Bin den linken Trail trotzdem wenigstens einmal runter und habe beim hochschieben einen Hochstand im unteren Teil entdeckt ,der mir letztes Jahr noch nicht auffiel.
Evtl. war's n Idioten Jäger
Glücklicherweise habe ich privat mit einigen Jägern aus dem Landkreis Würzburg zu tun.
Evtl. erfahre ich welchem Jäger dieses Jagdgebiet zugesprochen ist und kann das mit ihm vernünftig klären...will aber nix versprechen.
Das es ein Privatperson einfach so zerstört hat glaube ich nicht, auf so viel Arbeit einfach so wird wohl keiner Bock haben und vor allem warum?
Habe direkt versucht einen Kicker wieder aufzubauen, mit meinem kleinen Klappsparten den ich oft dabei habe jedoch vergebens...
DIESE WIXXAAAAA
Ich hoffe das wir uns hier(evtl. per PN) zusammen absprechen können zwecks Wiederaufbau.
Werde kommende Woche befreundete Jäger wieder treffen und um Mithilfe zur Aufklärung bitten.
Bis dann, Ride On


----------



## zymnokxx (28. April 2017)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> War gerade beim Ruinen DH.
> Strecke 1 und 2 wurden von irgendwelchen hirnverbrannten Arschgeigen völlig zerstört.
> Es wird sicher einen kompletten Tag mit mehreren Leuten brauchen um das wieder aufzubauen.
> ...


Danke für die Info. Finde gut, dass Du Dich dahinterklemmst und auf kommunikativer Ebene was erreichen willst.

A propos Trails: Ich war letztlich in der Annaschlucht joggen (also vom Steinbachtal hoch zur Frankenwarte). Wäre verdammz viel Aufwand, aber da einen Trail zu haben wäre richtig geil *träum*


----------



## böser_wolf (28. April 2017)

Kloster dh  wurde auch platt gemacht. .
Da meint es jemand ernst


----------



## Tapir1000 (28. April 2017)

huh, hat zufällig mal wer mit diesem unhold der die trails kaputt macht gesprochen bzw. ihn gesehen? die trails da hinten aufzugeben ist leider nicht drinnen.


----------



## Highsider84 (28. April 2017)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> War gerade beim Ruinen DH.
> Strecke 1 und 2 wurden von irgendwelchen hirnverbrannten Arschgeigen völlig zerstört.
> Es wird sicher einen kompletten Tag mit mehreren Leuten brauchen um das wieder aufzubauen.
> ...




Is mir heut auch aufgefallen...
würde gerne mal wissen wer das war.

Die ganzen Kicker und Doubles beim Kloster dh kurz sind zerstört...
Ruine genauso... alles klein gemacht.
ich kann mir auch net vorstellen das des eine Privatperson war, da war jemand "Offizielles" unterwegs ala Förster oder irgend nen Jäger.


----------



## usesub (1. Mai 2017)

Oh nein... sind Kloster und Ruine von oben bis unten zerstört oder wie?


----------



## Sinuchs (1. Mai 2017)

Bin am Samstag auch Ruine runter. Manche Anlieger sind meiner Meinung nach  noch zu retten (nur paar mal reingehackt, aber nicht mega auseinander gezogen). Glaub aber der Typ meins ernst und wird des denk ich mal auch erneut zerstören, falls wir den wieder aufbauen. Kooperativ wird er dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht sein.


----------



## kaizi (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin dieses WE in Würzburg auf einem Seminar. Wollte mein Bike mitnehmen um Abends mal eure Trails zu checken. Das heisst ich bin auf der Suche nach einer eher kürzeren Runde, vielleicht 2 Stunden für hoch und runter. Gerne auch technischer. Meine Übernachtung ist ne Ecke östlich von Würzburg, Nähe Autobahnkreuz A7 / A3. Also auf halber Stecke Richtung Kitzingen. Würde mich über Vorschläge freuen! Danke.


----------



## CHausK (13. Mai 2017)

Am besten suchst du dir da jemanden, der dich auf ner Tour mitnimmt...
Fahren ja einige immer ne "Feierabendrunde".

Allerdings wirst du nicht umhin kommen dann erst mal mit dem Auto erst mal nach Würzburg zu fahren.
Oder es findet sich jemand, der da draußen in der Ecke wohnt und sich dort auskennt...


----------



## kaizi (13. Mai 2017)

Verstehe, ich dachte vielleicht hätte jemand ein Gps Track für mich.
Aber bei einer Feierabend Runde wäre ich auch dabei! Hab auch ne Stirnlampe dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaizi (13. Mai 2017)

Habe gerade ein wenig zurück gelesen um im thread was zu finden.  Habe aber mehr von Trailzerstörung erfahren. Ihr armen, das nervt.
Ich liebe es Trails zu bauen, wenn also einer heute Abend jemand Lust hat beides zu verbinden, ich wäre dabei!


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Mai 2017)

@kaizi   fein wars
Trail von heut 
https://www.strava.com/activities/984566974/shareable_images/map_based?hl=de-DE&v=1494696176


----------



## kaizi (13. Mai 2017)

Ich finds Wahnsinn. Ich packe spontan mein Bike ins Auto, schreibe ein paar Zeilen ins Forum und darf mit euch die coolen Trails hier fahren.
Es hat mir riesig Spaß gemacht und ich bin dankbar.
Wenn ihr mal Richtung München kommt zeig ich euch gerne mein Revier!
Der Kai


----------



## Seppl- (13. Mai 2017)

kaizi schrieb:


> Ich finds Wahnsinn. Ich packe spontan mein Bike ins Auto, schreibe ein paar Zeilen ins Forum und darf mit euch die coolen Trails hier fahren.
> Es hat mir riesig Spaß gemacht und ich bin dankbar.
> Wenn ihr mal Richtung München kommt zeig ich euch gerne mein Revier!
> Der Kai



Es braucht nur die richtigen! Gute Aktion!

#rudel


----------



## kaizi (13. Mai 2017)

Definitiv!


----------



## Bartoss (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Ruinen Trail wurde von einigen Fleißigen wieder aufgebaut, leider ein Tag später wieder zerstört.
Nach meinen Infos ist der Zerstörer wohl kein Jäger oder Förster, sondern ein Anfang 40 Jägriger, blonder, verstörter Naturschützer, der mit Spitzhacke durch n Wald heizt und die Trails zerstört.
Da er wohl wirklich geistig nicht ganz frisch ist besteht die Befürchtung das er auch Drahtseile spannen könnte oder sowas, an der ein oder andere Stelle, vor Allem am Ruinen Trail.
Also für die nächste Zukunft erstmal schön langsam runter und Trail begutachten, vorm heizen...
Allerdings muss auch erst wieder alles hergerichtet werden...die “Ur-Erbauer“ sind bereits dran...
Gruß


----------



## FreakAdelle76 (15. Juni 2017)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ruinen Trail wurde von einigen Fleißigen wieder aufgebaut, leider ein Tag später wieder zerstört.
> Nach meinen Infos ist der Zerstörer wohl kein Jäger oder Förster, sondern ein Anfang 40 Jägriger, blonder, verstörter Naturschützer, der mit Spitzhacke durch n Wald heizt und die Trails zerstört.
> Da er wohl wirklich geistig nicht ganz frisch ist besteht die Befürchtung das er auch Drahtseile spannen könnte oder sowas, an der ein oder andere Stelle, vor Allem am Ruinen Trail.
> ...



Woher hast du die Info?


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Juni 2017)

Was es für Deppen gibt


----------



## Bartoss (16. Juni 2017)

...woher die Infos stammen spielt keine Rolle...
Auf jeden Fall sind die meisten an einer möglichst sinnvollen Lösung dran/ interessiert...
Jetzt erstmal schauen was sich in nächster Zeit ergibt...
Ja, krass was es für Vollpfosten gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreakAdelle76 (16. Juni 2017)

Bartoss schrieb:


> ...woher die Infos stammen spielt keine Rolle...
> Auf jeden Fall sind die meisten an einer möglichst sinnvollen Lösung dran/ interessiert...
> Jetzt erstmal schauen was sich in nächster Zeit ergibt...
> Ja, krass was es für Vollpfosten gibt...



Wenn hier Panik gemacht wird mit möglicherweise gespannten Drähten, dann würde mich schon interessieren ob das seriös ist.


----------



## Bartoss (16. Juni 2017)

Ist seriös, meine Info aus erster Hand...ob Du, oder jemand anderes Panik hat ist mir Latte.
Habe einfach meinen aktuellen Kenntnisstand hier veröffentlicht, um auf o. g. Umstand hinzuweisen...
Gruß


----------



## OliverKaa (16. Juni 2017)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Da er wohl wirklich geistig nicht ganz frisch ist besteht die Befürchtung das er auch Drahtseile spannen könnte oder sowas, an der ein oder andere Stelle, vor Allem am Ruinen Trail.



Wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## dirtrider flexx (16. Juni 2017)

In der Stadt von Dinomann, Käsefußmann und wie sie alle heißen wundert mich das nicht. 
Ob er dann aber die geistige Frische besitzt Drähte zu spannen bezweifel ich dann aber doch.


----------



## Seebl (16. Juni 2017)

dirtrider flexx schrieb:


> In der Stadt von Dinomann, Käsefußmann und wie sie alle heißen wundert mich das nicht.


Am besten vorsorglich in Gewahrsam nehmen, bevor sie Kinder reißen oder Brunnen vergiften. [/ironie] Sag mal... was läuft bei dir falsch?


----------



## dirtrider flexx (16. Juni 2017)

Seebl schrieb:


> Am besten vorsorglich in Gewahrsam nehmen, bevor sie Kinder reißen oder Brunnen vergiften. [/ironie] Sag mal... was läuft bei dir falsch?



Schonmal was von Sarkasmus oder schwarzen Humor gehört?  
Sorry, wusste nicht, dass hier alles auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NekOo_HT (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Finde es super, dass ihr hier die Trails zusmmengetragen habt, Steinbachtal/Wald/Höchberg ist viel zu groß, um alles selber zu finden, zumindest wenn man extra aus Gerbrunn herbeipedaliert kommt 

Bzgl. Trailpflege, läuft da noch was? Ich würde gerne mithelfen. 

Und vielleicht findet sich noch wer, der Spaß daran hat mir ein paar Trails abseits des Wurzeltrails Kist-Steinbachtal zu zeigen. Etwas flowigeres wäre klasse, zwar macht die Abfahrt Kist-Steinbachtal viel Spaß, ist andererseits mit meinem Skillevel noch etwas mühsam zu fahren.

(Die Bäume dort halten immer so hartnäckig an ihrem Standpunkt fest )


----------



## rider1970 (11. Juli 2017)

Servus miteinander, 
Ich weiß, ziemlich last minute. Bin ab heute bis voraussichtlich übermorgen hier in Würzburg beruflich tätig und würde gerne heute Abend wenn's Wetter mitmacht, noch ne kurze Feierabendrunde drehen. Ist heute jemand hier unterwegs oder kann mir Tipps geben wo man fahren kann? 

Danke schon mal, Gruß Olaf


----------



## Keepiru (29. Juli 2017)

Ich bin am Dienstag geschäftlich in Würzburg. Jemand Lust auf eine schöne, traillastige Feierabendrunde mit mir?


----------



## FAJ (30. Juli 2017)

Hi,

bin heute mit meinen Toechtern 11 und 13 den Erlabrunner Trail runter, und muss sagen der war n bisschen kritisch.
Die sind grad das erste mal mit nagelneuen Radon Lady hardtails runter und hatten schon ein bisschen Schiss!

Habt ihr Vorschläge wo es schön flowing durch den Wald geht, offroad, aber nich so arg harte Kurven an der Steigung.

Will die Kleinen fuer den Sport begeistern, und nicht gleich abschrecken.

(Einer war der Schreck ein bisschen an zu sehen, ups )

Was ist eigentlich mit dem ganzen "Verboten" (Warturm zum Käppele) Schildern?

Meinen die die Pampa oder darf man auch den Waldweg nicht benutzen?

Oder sind das Schilder von Trailbauern, die nicht wollen das andere Ihre Trails nutzen!!?

Wir machen garantiert nichts kaputt!

Hat mich irritiert.


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Juli 2017)

Also die (befestigten) Waldwege kann man nicht verbieten. Nach dem Bay. Waldnutzungsgesetz darf man auf Wegen wandern. Und Wandern ist per Gesetz = Fahren mit Rad oder Rollstuhl.
Bei den Trails halte ich es so.... einfach benehmen und schauen wann wenig "Verkehr" ist. Nimm Deine Mädels mit ins Steinbachtal, da sind die Höhenmeter nicht so heftig und die Trails kann man flowig fahren. Da haben die Kurzen dann auch Spaß. Denk immer dran, der Papa macht das schon ewig, die Kleinen fangen eben erst an und eine Wurzel ist für ein Kind schon fast ein quer liegender Baum! ;-) Wenn sie erst mal eine Blockade im Kopf haben, dann kann das Jahre dauern bis sie wieder befreit fahren können. :-(


----------



## FAJ (30. Juli 2017)

So ist es.
Wo fängt der Pfad im Steinbachtal an?
Gibts da Orientierung? Ich war da noch nicht.

Danke!


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Juli 2017)

Im Steinbachtal gibt es etliche Trails. Schau mal bei gpsies (?) oder hier im Thread sind auch einige genannt. Oder häng Dich an jemdanden ran der sich da auskennt. ;-)


----------



## FAJ (30. Juli 2017)

Danke!


----------



## FreakAdelle76 (1. August 2017)

Der Frostspanner Trail ist Schrott, oder? In Strava find ich ihn nicht mehr und vor Ort auch nicht. Bin ich blind oder ist er wirklich ausradiert?


----------



## CHausK (1. August 2017)

Frostspanner-Trail?
Der sagt mir erst mal noch nichts und ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich im erweiterten Steinbachtal ziemlich viel kenne...
Auf denn Kartenausschnitt kann ich es nur bedingt zuordnen, vielleicht hast du mal ein paar Eckpunkte für mich.

Und falls es noch nicht jeder mitbekommen hat: der kurze, enge Trail von hinter dem Munitionslager runter Richtung Bachbett-Trail (unterhalb vom Rewe) ist derzeit durch Waldarbeiten (mutwillig) blockiert, aber komplett.
Neulich lagen da alle 5m richtige Bäume quer... Der ist derzeit nicht befahrbar.

Und da ich das Steinbachtal wettertechnisch letztes WE gemieden hatte: gerüchteweise ist auch der Autobahntrail wegen diesen Raupen derzeit nicht wirklich fahrbar.
Kann das jemand bestätigen oder dementieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreakAdelle76 (1. August 2017)

CHausK schrieb:


> Frostspanner-Trail?
> Der sagt mir erst mal noch nichts und ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich im erweiterten Steinbachtal ziemlich viel kenne...
> Auf denn Kartenausschnitt kann ich es nur bedingt zuordnen, vielleicht hast du mal ein paar Eckpunkte für mich.
> 
> ...



Von Kist aus Richtung Höchberg den ersten Parkplatz rechts rein und bei der Weggabelung links fahren und dann ging der Trail nach 50-100 m?!? rechts rein. War der längste Trail in der Ecke.


----------



## CHausK (2. August 2017)

Ja, das könnte ich der Karte so grob entnehmen, dass der irgendwo am ersten Waldparkplatz starten musste, aber den kannte ich dann noch gar nicht... 
Muss ich das nächste mal die Augen offen halten, ob ich da was wie einen Traileinstieg sehe.
Aber als der Trail vorne an Der Bundesstraße entlang wegen der Forstarbeiten unbefahrbar war, sind wir oft die Schotterverbindung zwischen den beiden Parkplätzen (also dem besagten und dem an der Spargelbude) gefahren und da ist mir auch nie was aufgefallen. Und ich achte eigentlich schon immer auf sowas...
Aber gut zu wissen, vielleicht muss der dann einfach mal reaktiviert werden.


----------



## zymnokxx (3. August 2017)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Ich bin am Dienstag geschäftlich in Würzburg. Jemand Lust auf eine schöne, traillastige Feierabendrunde mit mir?


Nette Runde! Danke für die Abwechslung


----------



## tgs (3. August 2017)

CHausK schrieb:


> ... vielleicht muss der dann einfach mal reaktiviert werden.


Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob sich da wirklich etwas tut!?
Verdient hätte es der Trail...


----------



## Keepiru (3. August 2017)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Nette Runde! Danke für die Abwechslung


Lustig wars.


----------



## tgs (9. August 2017)

Am vergangenen Wochenende waren offensichtlich wieder einmal s.g. "Trailpfleger" am Werk, denn es wurden ein paar umgestürzte Bäume, bzw. auf dem Trail liegende, grössere Äste entfernt, die da schon längere Zeit herumlagen.

Mir geht es da wie vielen anderen, die ich kenne und finde es ganz interessant und abwechslungsreich, wenn solche "Hindernisse" entstehen oder vorhanden sind..

Leider gibt es aber immer irgend einen oder welche, die das offenbar stört. Darum werden eigenmächtig fahrbare Hindernisse auf dem Trail entfernt, oder Kerben in einen grösseren Baumstamm gehackt . Alle anderen, die den Trail gut fanden, so wie er war, ärgern sich und sind enttäuscht, weil wieder ein kleines Stück Anspruch verloren ging.

Versteht mich richtig! Durch Baumfällaktionen versperrte Trails räume ich auch so gut ich kann frei, aber nicht jeden Baumstamm und grossen Ast, der dort schon lange liegt. Manchmal ja schon seit dem der Trail entstanden ist.

Im Grunde kann ich die Motive hinter den Aktionen nur erraten. Mir erschliesst sich das irgendwie nicht und ich würde mich freuen, wenn mich mal jemand aufklärt.

Aus meiner Sicht wäre die Zeit für solch eine "Aufräumaktion" sinnvoller mit Zurückschneiden von Brennnesseln, Brombeeren und anderem Gestrüpp verbracht, welches in den Trail wächst. Eigentlich kann es ja aber nur darum gehen, den Trail möglichst schnell durchzuballern. Dazu ist es natürlich besser, wenn der Weg frei, glatt und technisch anspruchslos ist. Aber was hat das mit Mountainbiken als Freizeitsport zu tun?

Für derartige Sportkammeraden gibt es jede Menge Amateurrennen, Bikeparks usw. Und derjenige, der Trails auf diese Art "freiräumt", weil das "Hindernis" nicht fahrbar für ihn ist, der verbringt seine Zeit auch besser mit Technikschulung, bzw. Übungen, oder benutzt Alternativwege (z.B. Forstwege).

Wahrscheinlich ist das hier aber sowieso das falsche Forum. Vielleicht treffe ich ja doch den oder die Kameraden einmal auf dem Trail in flagranti. Dann kann ich das Thema persönlich ansprechen...


----------



## CHausK (9. August 2017)

Hallo TGS,
wo ist dir denn da was aufgefallen?
Mir ist neulich (ca 2 Wochen her) aufgefallen, dass der zu überspringende Baumstamm auf dem ersten Trail am Munitionslager fehlt.
Aber mehr eigentlich noch nicht. Allerdings war ich Witterungsbedingt in den letzten Wochen nicht so oft im Steinbachtal unterwegs...

Grunndsätzlich teile ich aber deine Einstellung: lieber die Trails pflegen/Freischneiden als verändern...

Auf bald im Wald!


----------



## HuckFinn (10. August 2017)

http://m.mainpost.de/regional/wuerz...inbikerinnen-und-Mountainbiker;art735,9663758


----------



## CHausK (10. August 2017)

Interessante Info 
Und um das unkontrollierte Biken einzudämmen also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (10. August 2017)

Böse Biker eindämmen und am besten einzäunen 

Gibt's da ein Strecken Layout? 
Werden da Biker mit einbezogen?

Hat da wer Infos?


----------



## murmel04 (10. August 2017)

CHausK schrieb:


> Interessante Info
> Und um das unkontrollierte Biken einzudämmen also



Klar wir tummeln und dann alle auf den 20km.

Trotzdem gut das man sowas mal
macht.


----------



## CHausK (10. August 2017)

Woher sollen die denn wissen, wer da mit einbezogen werden will? 
Vielleicht haben die sich z.b. an die RSG gewendet, die wären als Verein da ja ne gute Adresse.
Sonst sind die Biker in Wü ja nicht wirklich organisiert.
Und natürlich ist das gut, wenn sowas mal gemacht wird. Immerhin tut sich mal was in die Richtung...
Klar, der Fokus liegt in Wü mehr auf dem Main-Radweg und den Touris, die den fahren, trotzdem finde ich das gut und werde mir den sicher anschauen...


----------



## zymnokxx (10. August 2017)

CHausK schrieb:


> ...
> Klar, der Fokus liegt in Wü mehr auf dem Main-Radweg und den Touris, die den fahren, trotzdem finde ich das gut und werde mir den sicher anschauen...



Wobei das auch nach und nach vernachlässigt wird. In der lokalen Klatschpresse war gestanden und wurde umgehend auch kritisiert, dass z.B. bewachte Stellplätze abgebaut werden, wo die Tourenradler ihre Räder mit Packtaschen abstellen konnten, während sie auf Stadtbesichtigung waren. 

Noch ein Wort bezüglich Landesgartenschau: Auf dem Gelände daneben entsteht ja ein komplett neues Wohnviertel. Radinfrastruktur findet man da nirgends! Platz wäre genug gewesen, entsprechende Radwege, Stellplätze, vielleicht auch eine Ladestation anzulegen. "Am Galgenberg" wird gerade ebenfalls die Straße saniert (Buchten für Bushaltestellen, neuer Belag etc), aber auch ohne Radinfrastruktur. Berliner Ring weiterhin Todesfalle..... In den Niederlanden wäre vermutlich längst eine 2. Etage mit Radweg über den Ring gebaut worden.

Daher sind meine Erwartungen und Hoffnungen auf einen "MTB-Trail" in Würzburg entsprechend gering, aber ich lasse mich gerne positiv überraschen!


----------



## böser_wolf (11. August 2017)

Ach heut ist wieder Critical Mass 18 Uhr an der Residenz/Brunnen treffen 
Falls jemand Lust hat


----------



## RedXChris (19. August 2017)

Servus zusammen!
Ich bin recht neu hier, 27 Jahre alt und wohne in Würzburg. Hab jetzt schon ein bisschen mitgelesen und durchgeschaut und wollte mich jetzt mal melden, zum Vorstellen und mit einem Anliegen.
Ich fahre seit 1-2 Jahren wieder regelmäßiger MTB, mit 16 - 18 schonmal. In der letzten Zeit war ich 2 mal im Bikepark und da hats mich wieder richtig angefixt. War die letzten Wochen öfters mal im Steinbachtal unterwegs dennoch find ich irgendwie keine richtige traillastige "Runde" für mich und auch keine richtigen zusammenhängenede geilen Trails. Jetzt dachte ich, ich frag mal nett an ob wer Tipps für mich hat oder ob mich mal jemand mitschleifen würde und mir paar coole Ecken zeigt?
Ich bin (leider) zur Zeit noch auf einem Hardtail unterwegs. In den Parks hab ich mir eins geliehen.
Lieb ist mir auf jedenfall mehr bergab als bergauf kurbeln  allerdings ist mir bewusst dass sich das hier gezwungenermaßen nicht vermeiden lässt.
Wäre cool was zu hören, Danke im Voraus!
LG Chris

P.S. Weil es ja hier auch um Trailpflege usw. geht, hab ich zwar noch nie gemacht, wäre aber bei sowas dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (19. August 2017)

Fahre morgen eine M Weg Runde Veitshöchheim bis Retzbach und zurück. Alle Trails unterwegs werden mitgenommen. Schnitt liegt meist so bei 16/17km/h. Denke es geht gegen 10/11Uhr los.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (28. November 2017)

Vorhin auf der FB-Seite der Würzburger Trailsurfer gelesen...



> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Gemeinde Leinach trat an mich heran, und appellierte an mich als Inhaber dieser Gruppe meiner Informationspflicht nachzukommen - dieser Aufforderung/Bitte komme ich nun nach.
> 
> ...


Am Sonntag sind mir keine neuen Schilder aufgefallen


----------



## CHausK (28. November 2017)

Ich hatte hier auch nichts gesehen, seltsam.
Zumal ich hierzu auch sonst noch nichts gehört habe.
Weiß hier jemand mal was genaues?


----------



## freeflohrider (28. November 2017)

In Bayern gilt meines Wissens ein freies Waldbetretungsrecht. 
Leider wurde über diese Facebookgruppe schon Mal Fakenews verbreitet, weshalb ich bei Infos aus der Quelle vorsichtig bin.
Möglich ist allerdings alles.


----------



## CHausK (28. November 2017)

Das bayrische Waldbetretungsgesetz ist mir bekannt, allerdings ist oben ja vom Naturschutzgebiet die Rede und da bin ich mir wiederum nicht sicher, ob dann das besagte Gesetz noch greift. Ist das dort denn überhaupt ein Naturschutzgebiet?
Allerdings wundert es mich, dass das erst jetzt hochkommt, denn die Gegend dort ist ja schon lange ein Hotspot u.a. für Biker.
Kommt hier vielleicht jemand aus Leinach (oder Erlabrunn) und kann hier mehr zur Stimmung sagen?
Denn bis dato waren meine Begegnungen dort eigentlich immer recht freundlich miteinander, egal ob Wandere, Spaziergänger, Joger, Hunde-Ausführer oder anderen Bikern...
Allerdings bin ich jetzt auch nicht ständig dort unterwegs.


----------



## CHausK (28. November 2017)

Hmmmm. da gibt es tatsächlich ein Naturschutzgebiet:


 

Und hier Abschnitt 13 aus dem bayrischen Waldgesetz dazu:

Art. 13
Betreten des Waldes

(1) 1 Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck des Genusses der Naturschönheiten und zur Erholung ist jedermann unentgeltlich gestattet. 2 *Die Ausübung dieses Rechts wird nach Maßgabe der Vorschriften des V. Abschnittes des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG) gewährleistet*. 3 Weitergehende Rechte auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften bleiben unberührt.
(2) 1 Die Ausübung des Rechts nach Abs. 1 erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr. 2 Vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften werden dadurch besondere Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der betroffenen Grundeigentümer oder sonstiger Berechtigter nicht begründet.
(3) 1 *Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten ist im Wald nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen zulässig*. 2 Die Vorschriften des Straßen- und Wegerechts und des Straßenverkehrsrechts bleiben unberührt.

Wer ist juristisch jetzt genug bewandert um mir den Hinweis auf das Naturschutzgesetz unter (1) zu erläutern?
Wobei mir der Teil 6 und dort speziell die Artikel 26 bis 31 keinen Hinweis auf eine Einschränkung liefern...
Aber ich bin halt auch kein Jurist...


----------



## n18bmn24 (30. November 2017)

*Vollzug des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes; V. Abschnitt “Erholung in der freien Natur“ 

5. Hoheitliche Anordnungen 
5.1 Beschränkungen gemäß Art. 26

5.1.1 
Die untere Naturschutzbehörde *kann das Betretungsrecht nach Art. 26 sowohl durch Rechtsverordnung als auch durch Einzelanordnung beschränken. Entscheidend ist, ob das mit der Anordnung bezweckte Ziel durch eine Maßnahme gegenüber bestimmten Personen erreicht werden kann oder ob es einer Aufforderung an die Allgemeinheit bedarf.

*5.1.2 *
Als Gründe des Naturschutzes, der Landschaftspflege oder der Regelung des Erholungsverkehrs oder als andere zwingende Gründe des Gemeinwohls kommen beispielsweise in Betracht:
Schutz der Brutstätten seltener Vögel vor Beunruhigung,
Sperrung bestimmter Flächen bei starkem Erholungsverkehr zum Schutz wertvoller Pflanzenbestände,
Schutz von Rekultivierungs- oder Anpflanzungsmaßnahmen (z.B. Begrünungen, Aufforstungen),
Vermeidung der Beeinträchtigung anderer Erholungsbetätigungen, Sperrung bestimmter Flächen bei anhaltender Trockenheit zum Schutz vor Bränden.

*5.1.3 *
Inhalt einer Beschränkung kann z.B. sein, dass das Betreten von Flächen nur auf bestimmten Wegen erfolgen darf oder dass Flächen überhaupt nicht oder nur zu bestimmten Erholungsbetätigungen betreten werden dürfen (z.B. Verbot sportlicher Betätigung auf Liegewiesen, Wegegebot für Reiter in Ballungsgebieten). Inhalt einer Anordnung kann auch sein, dass bei bestimmten Betretungsarten Erkennungszeichen zur Erleichterung der Identifizierung der Erholungsausübenden mitgeführt werden müssen (z.B. Kennzeichnungspflicht für Reitpferde in Ballungsgebieten).
Wenngleich Art. 26 keine zeitlichen oder gebietsmäßigen Grenzen festlegt, dürfen die genannten Beschränkungen hinsichtlich der zeitlichen Dauer und der räumlichen Ausdehnung nur im unbedingt erforderlichen Umfang angeordnet werden. Dabei hat die Behörde auch zu prüfen, ob durch solche Anordnungen nicht das Betreten anliegender Gebiete, für die die Voraussetzungen einer Beschränkung nicht vorliegen, verhindert oder erschwert wird.
Die Anordnung ist unverzüglich aufzuheben, sobald die Voraussetzungen für die Beschränkung entfallen sind.


----------



## CHausK (30. November 2017)

Und das heißt für einen Nicht-Juristen wie mich?


----------



## n18bmn24 (1. Dezember 2017)

Na, so kompliziert ist es doch nicht.
Da steht, daß die untere Naturschutzbehörde das Betretungsrecht aus diversen Gründen für diverse Benutzergruppen sehr wohl einschränken kann.


----------



## CHausK (2. Dezember 2017)

Und wie machen die das öffentlich?
Also wo erfährt man sowas? Gibt es da ne Art schwarze Brett, oder wie erfahre ich das? Denn Schilder habe ich da letzten Sonntag keine gesehen (also falls dort das Betretungsrecht derzeit tatsächlich eingeschränkt sein sollte)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (4. Dezember 2017)

Info aus der Facebook Gruppe  alles klar 

Warum ruft ihr nicht einfach bei der Gemeinde an und erkundigt euch 

So lange da kein Schild steht würde ich mich nicht verrückt machen


----------



## froride (4. Dezember 2017)

Selbst wenn da ein Schild steht, würde ich mich nicht verrückt machen. Im schlimmsten Fall bekommst halt irgendeinen Peanuts-Strafzettel. Wenn überhaupt. Es gibt überhaupt keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit so ein Verbot durchzusetzen.


----------



## n18bmn24 (4. Dezember 2017)

froride schrieb:


> Selbst wenn da ein Schild steht, würde ich mich nicht verrückt machen. Im schlimmsten Fall bekommst halt irgendeinen Peanuts-Strafzettel. Wenn überhaupt. Es gibt überhaupt keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit so ein Verbot durchzusetzen.



Was die Lage dann jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht entschärfen dürfte....


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Dezember 2017)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Was die Lage dann jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht entschärfen dürfte....


Wenns den eine Lage gibt !


----------



## froride (5. Dezember 2017)

Manche Sachen gibt es halt nur, weil alle mitmachen. Einfach vernünftig weiter dort rum fahren. Es werden nicht 24h am Tag Beamte einen Wald bewachen, es wird kein Zaun um so ein Gebiet gebaut, die Förster werden nicht schießen und Selbstschussanlagen wird es auch nicht geben. Vielleicht wird ab und an mal einer von einem Förster angehalten und angmault. Aber es wird bestimmt niemand verhaftet oder sonst was werden. Also passiert genau nichts.
Man muss nicht so einen Wind machen. Denn nur das verschärft die Lage.


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Dezember 2017)

Ausserdem  sollte mann mal trennen zwischen Förster und Jagdpächter
Letztere sind meist die die ärger machen 
Und den Wald als ihren Besitz ansehen 
Die haben nur das Jedermanrecht
Pragrah 128 
"Wird jemand auf frischer Tat betroffen oder verfolgt, so ist, wenn er der Flucht verdächtigt ist oder seine Identität nicht sofort festgestellt werden kann, jedermann befugt, ihn auch ohne richterliche Anordnung vorläufig festzunehmen."

Andererseits gilt auch die sog. "Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel", also darf die "festnahme nur mit Mitteln erfolgen die der strafbaren Handlung angemessen sind. Z.B. also nicht auf der Flucht erschiessen weil jemand ein Fahrrad klauen wollte! Ausserdem ist nur die Polizei berechtigt deinen Ausweis zu verlangen. Der Förster darf dich aber im Zweifel so lange festhalten, bis die gerufene Polizei eintrifft.

Gesperrte Wege befahren ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit  und kein Kapitel Verbrechen


----------



## derwaaal (6. Dezember 2017)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist nur die Polizei berechtigt deinen Ausweis zu verlangen. Der Förster darf dich aber im Zweifel so lange festhalten, bis die gerufene Polizei eintrifft.


die Frage ist, was sieht die bayerische Judikative als verhältnismässig an zur Festhaltung von Delinquenten einer Ordnungswidrigkeit wie dem Befahren eines mit Verbotsschild markierten Weges?
Wenn ich mich losreisse, bin ich aus dem Schneider? Oder darf er mich z.B. mit einem Armhebel festhalten?


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Dezember 2017)

Kommt wahrscheinlich auf den Einzelfall an
Aber nach fast 30 jahren Mtb hatte ich noch keinen Fall das mich ein Jäger körperlich angegangen hätte   verbal ja
Also seh ichs eh gelassen   

Und es ist ja gar nicht klar ob überhaupt da ein Verbot im Raum steht 
Nur die obskure Aussage aus der Facebook gruppe


----------



## salzbrezel (17. Dezember 2017)

War heute mal wieder unterwegs und musste feststellen, dass der Erbachshof - Höchbergtrail im hinteren Teil und der Fleischbällchen Trail komplett den Rodungen zum Opfer gefallen sind. Sehr schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (17. Dezember 2017)

War auch letztlich unterwegs: Gilt die alte Regel nur bei gerfrorenem Boden Waldarbeiten zu machen eigentlich gar nicht mehr? So kenne ich das zumindest aus der Verwandtschaft,  um Kraterlandschaften zu vermeiden. 
Wirklich schade, um die Trails :-(


----------



## freeflohrider (17. Dezember 2017)

Bei zunehmender Klimaerwärmung könnte das eng werden


----------



## murmel04 (17. Dezember 2017)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> War auch letztlich unterwegs: Gilt die alte Regel nur bei gerfrorenem Boden Waldarbeiten zu machen eigentlich gar nicht mehr? So kenne ich das zumindest aus der Verwandtschaft,  um Kraterlandschaften zu vermeiden.
> Wirklich schade, um die Trails :-(



Nicht nur da haben sie gewütet.
Zwar keine Trails aber im Steinbachtal sind sie auch unterwegs und am unteren Eingang zum Wurzeltrail hängt wieder ein Absperrband ist ja eh fast nix mehr übrig von dem Trail.


----------



## Highsider84 (18. Dezember 2017)

In Höchberg nördlich / nord-westlich vom Waldsportplatz bis fast zum oberen Eingang zum Steinbruch sind se seit Ende September dran die Bäume zu fällen, und es stehen immer noch Bäume mit roten Markierungen die gefällt werden müssen.
Von diesen Arbeiten waren bzw. sind auch einige Trails betroffen.
Der Einsatz von nem Harvester oder was auch immer die da benutzen hat in einigen Abschnitten sehr tiefe Spuren im Boden hinterlassen teils 50-60cm tiefe Löcher und Spurrillen.
Das ganze Gebiet sieht aus als wäre ein Tornado durchgefegt...

Bald gehts warscheinlich auch noch am Hexenbruch weiter... da sind auch schon Markierungen an den Bäumen...
Auch an sehr bekannten und stark frequentierten Strecken.

Aber alles gut... das Argument von Offizieller Seite ist, dass diese Arbeiten sein müssen damit der Wald gesund bleibt.
Aber wir bösen Mountainbiker machen durch das befahren der Wege den Wald kaputt.
Na Gott sei dank finden Wald- bzw. Baumfällarbeiten unter dem Deckmantel der Forstwirtschaft statt, man könnte sonst meinen die "vergewaltigen" den Wald...


----------



## CHausK (18. Dezember 2017)

So bitter das derzeit auch ist, die Trails werden schon wieder, bzw. Dann werden sich eben Alternativen ergeben. 
Denn auch das gehört leider zur gemeinsamen Waldnutzung dazu. 
Ich bin kein Freund davon (speziell von dem Einsatz der Harvester), aber leider ist das Thema „Holzwirtschaft“ nun mal ebenfalls Bestandteil des Ganzen. 
Meckern bringt leider eh nichts, wegen uns Bikern wird man darauf nicht verzichten. Es gilt also damit umzugehen und das Beste daraus zu machen.


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Dezember 2017)

Alle Jahre wieder 
Ganz normal 
Im Frühjahr schauen wenn sie fertig sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n18bmn24 (21. Dezember 2017)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Jagdpächter...meist die die ärger machen Und den Wald als ihren Besitz ansehen
> Die haben nur das Jedermanrecht



Vorsicht, nicht unterschätzen:
§ 25 Abs. 2 BJagdG: "Die bestätigten Jagdaufseher (Anm: kann auch der Jagdpächter sein) haben innerhalb ihres Dienstbezirkes in Angelegenheiten des Jagdschutzes die Rechte und Pflichten der Polizeibeamten und sind Ermittlungspersonen der Staatsanwaltschaft, sofern sie Berufsjäger oder forstlich ausgebildet sind. Sie haben bei der Anwendung unmittelbaren Zwanges die ihnen durch Landesrecht eingeräumten Befugnisse.".

Ähnliches gibts auch für den Forstschutz.

Grundsätzlich gilt, auch und gerade im Wald:
Wie man dort hinein schreit, so hallt es zurück.
Trifft man mal auf einen mauligen Jäger, freundlich bleiben aber nicht rum diskutieren über vermeindliche Rechte, wenn man nicht 100% sattelfest ist. Einen schönen Tag wünschen und weiterfahren.
Anzeigen sind Zeit- und Nervenaufwändig und mangels Nummernschild am Fahrrad schwer durchführbar.
Hinterher feuern wird sicher keiner (Verhältnismäßigkeit, genau wie die Polizei), wenn man nicht auf gesiebte Luft steht.

Und immer die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Alleine oder zu zweit am Werktag gemütlich über's Käppele? Kein Problem.
Mit der großen Gruppe am Sonntag nachmittag bei Sonnenschein das Edelweiß runter? Besser nicht.


----------



## Highsider84 (22. Dezember 2017)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Rechte und Pflichten der Polizeibeamten



Mag ja sein...
Die Frage ist aber auch, ob man sich von einem übereifrigen Jagdpächter ect... alles gefallen lassen muss.

Welches Verhalten ist denn angebracht, wenn man im Wald so einem aufgebrachten Zeitgenossen begegnet, man selber ruhig bleibt, sich auf die Bayrische Verfassung Art. 141 Absatz 3 beruft, der andere aber drauf und dran ist einen vom Bike zu ziehen ?


----------



## n18bmn24 (22. Dezember 2017)

So letzter Post zu diesem Thema von mir. Ich bin kein Jurist, die Gesetzeslage ist jedoch recht eindeutig. Nachlesen kann man's hier.
Bundesnaturschutzgesetz
Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz
Bayerisches Waldgesetz
Bundesjagdgesetz
Bayerisches Jagdgesetz



Highsider84 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein... Die Frage ist aber auch, ob man sich von einem übereifrigen Jagdpächter ect... alles gefallen lassen muss.


Auch wenn's so mancher Metropolist nicht glauben mag, nochmal: *der Forst- und Jagdschutz hat* im Wald *die* *Rechte* und Pflichten *eines Polizeibeamten*. Ebenso eine eventuelle *Naturschutzwacht*, eingesetzt von den Naturschutzbehörden.
Ob der Grünrock die Rechte dann auch vollumfänglich warnehmen will, sei dahingestellt. Und natürlich ist nicht jeder Jäger oder Waldarbeiter automatisch Jagd-/Forstschutzberechtigt



Highsider84 schrieb:


> Welches Verhalten ist denn angebracht, wenn man im Wald so einem aufgebrachten Zeitgenossen begegnet, man selber ruhig bleibt, sich auf die Bayrische Verfassung Art. 141 Absatz 3 beruft, der andere aber drauf und dran ist einen vom Bike zu ziehen ?


Das was auch beim Polizeibeamten meist hilft, ruhig bleiben und eine gewisse Einsicht zeigen.
Mangels Ausbildung ist es unwarscheinlich, daß ein Förster oder Jäger Zwangsmaßnamen bei einer Verhaftung vornehmen wird. Ein Waffeneinsatz wäre nur bei tätlichen Angriffen im Rahmen der Notwehr denkbar, niemals jedoch wenn man sich losreist oder einfach entfernet.

Insgesamt ist's in Bayern doch glücklicherweise sehr entspannt, Gemaule oder gar Anzeigen sind doch wohl sehr die Ausnahme. Einigermaßen vernünftiges Verhalten vorausgesetzt.

Also: Ruhig bleiben, anhören was er zu sagen hat und weiterfahren.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (1. Februar 2018)

Arbeiten an der MTB-Rundstrecke beginnen

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das wirklich mehr wird als nur Waldautobahnen oder Feldwege. Wird sicherlich so einfach wie möglich gehalten um es allen zugänglich zu machen.


----------



## CHausK (1. Februar 2018)

Danke für den Link! 
Bin mal gespannt, was das für ne Strecke gibt...


----------



## zymnokxx (3. Februar 2018)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Arbeiten an der MTB-Rundstrecke beginnen
> 
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das wirklich mehr wird als nur Waldautobahnen oder Feldwege. Wird sicherlich so einfach wie möglich gehalten um es allen zugänglich zu machen.


Eventuell bietet die Strecke nach der Landesgartenschau ja noch die Möglichkeit zu Umbauarbeiten... Aber erstmal abwarten. Meine Hoffnungen sind nicht allzu hoch. Denke das wird eine Strecke die man auch mitm Stadtrad zurücklegen kann und nur weil es nicht aspahltiert ist, heißt es dann MTB


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Februar 2018)

Evt wird es ja wie im Schweinfurter Oberland 
http://www.schweinfurter-oberland.de/mountainbike_mountainbike_217_kkmenue.html


----------



## Yoshimura (3. Februar 2018)

Wobei die beiden Trails in Schweinfurt gar nicht soooo schlecht sind.
Ab und zu bin ich die schon gefahren. 
Nicht vergleichbar mit den "anderen" Trails in Schweinfurt, aber zur Abwechslung. ...


----------



## derwaaal (3. Februar 2018)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Arbeiten an der MTB-Rundstrecke beginnen
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das wirklich mehr wird als nur Waldautobahnen oder Feldwege. Wird sicherlich so einfach wie möglich gehalten um es allen zugänglich zu machen.



hab ich das überlesen? wann wird es fertig? die LGS beginnt ja am 12.04.


----------



## Lucinator (3. Februar 2018)

Gibt es schon GPS Daten der Strecke?
Bzw. wo ist der Einstieg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reblaus_MSP (3. Februar 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> hab ich das überlesen? wann wird es fertig? die LGS beginnt ja am 12.04.


Wie im Text zu lesen ist soll die Strecke bis Mitte April fertig sein.


----------



## Seppl- (3. Februar 2018)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Wobei die beiden Trails in Schweinfurt gar nicht soooo schlecht sind.
> Ab und zu bin ich die schon gefahren.
> Nicht vergleichbar mit den "anderen" Trails in Schweinfurt, aber zur Abwechslung. ...



Ja naja ja naja naja ;-) 

Schweinfurt hat einiges zu bieten! Dazu gehört die offizielle Strecke aber nicht


----------



## Highsider84 (3. Februar 2018)

Der Mountainbike Rundkurs der im Zuge der LGS '18 entsteht, wird auch Trailanteile besitzen, die von einem (wenn man in der MTB Szene Würzburg unterwegs ist) bekannten Gesicht geplant und umgesetzt werden.
Allzu viel sollte man sich aba nicht erhoffen.
Anspruchsloser XC-Rundkurs mit kurzen, knackigen Trailanteilen - denke das wird uns erwarten.


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Februar 2018)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Wobei die beiden Trails in Schweinfurt gar nicht soooo schlecht sind.
> Ab und zu bin ich die schon gefahren.
> Nicht vergleichbar mit den "anderen" Trails in Schweinfurt, aber zur Abwechslung. ...





Seppl- schrieb:


> Ja naja ja naja naja ;-)
> 
> Schweinfurt hat einiges zu bieten! Dazu gehört die offizielle Strecke aber nicht


Jup, ich hab mich ziemlich verascht gefühlt. Das können unbegabte Schuljungen gänzlich ohne Motivation besser. Der letzte Sch****, ganz ohne Übertreibung.
Vor allem, als uns mal der Förster in Schweinfurt im Wald getroffen und angemotzt hat, die Trails sind illegal und wir sollen auf die offizielle "Mountainbike" Strecke, die wurde ja schließlich extra für uns gebaut.
Da wurde den Mountainbiker kein Dienst getan, schade um die vergeudete Arbeitszeit.


----------



## Lucinator (3. Februar 2018)

Und wo beginnt der Rundkurs?


----------



## zymnokxx (16. Februar 2018)

Weil es mit Würzburg zusamnenhängt und ich keinen Thread aufmachen wollte hier mal einen Link zur Umfrage "Green City" von der Stadt Würzburg. Es geht um einen Maßnahmeplan zur Mobilität in/um Würzburg. Denke wenn man da mitmacht bekommen Bikes ein bisschen mehr Fokus - hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (22. Februar 2018)

Flowtrail Burgsinn
Vielleicht ja für den ein oder anderen interessant


----------



## huzzel (25. März 2018)

Hi,

nach sehr langer Zeit bin ich nun auch beim MTB angekommen. Ich war jetzt am WE zwischen Kist und Steinbachtal unterwegs. Gibt da ja scheinbar eine Menge an Trails. Aber gibt es auch eine Liste mit den Koordinaten der Einstiege in die Trails? Gerne auch per PN, muss ja nicht für jeden ersichtlich sein.

Ich sage schon mal mal: DANKE!

Auch ja, ich würde mich als "Anfänger" bezeichnen und als "nicht mehr ganz jung", aber ich habe keine Angst vor Dreck .

edit:
Ups, ganz vergessen: Wenn Ihr Tipps für Trails mit Kindern habt, immer her damit. Meine Kleinen danken es Euch


----------



## fffoxhunter (25. März 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DahlemerHamba (25. März 2018)

Wegen der Kids: Die RSG hat eine coole Jugendgruppe. Schau doch mal auf deren Homepage.


----------



## dr.octagon (27. März 2018)

Hi,

weiß jemand ob/wo man MTB´s in WÜ  leihen kann?
Möchte ungern mein Bike auf dem Heckträger 3 h über die Autobahn mitnehmen...der is nämlich nicht so richtig top...

Evtl. könnte mir ja jemand hier sein ranziges Zweitrad für nen Kasten Bier oder so zur Verfügung stellen?

Danke!

stf


----------



## Seppl- (27. März 2018)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand ob/wo man MTB´s in WÜ  leihen kann?
> Möchte ungern mein Bike auf dem Heckträger 3 h über die Autobahn mitnehmen...der is nämlich nicht so richtig top...
> ...



@böser_wolf ranziges Zweitrad für kühles Blondes hmm ;-)


----------



## böser_wolf (27. März 2018)

Ähm wie bitte ?
Das SSP oder der 2Gang Klunker 
Das dürfte zu speziell sein


----------



## Seppl- (27. März 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Ähm wie bitte ?
> Das SSP oder der 2Gang Klunker
> Das dürfte zu speziell sein


A nur ä Witzle gmacht ;-)


----------



## derwaaal (27. März 2018)

Er mag bestimmt ein Einrad testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.octagon (27. März 2018)

passt scho...ich schnall die Bergziege aufs Heck, dann muss ich mich auch nicht an irgendeine andere Gurke gewöhnen...dennoch danke für die rege Anteilnahme...


----------



## böser_wolf (28. März 2018)

Ey was heisst hier Gurke 
Das Ding wäre schon Bike der Woche  so vong Sternen und so
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2245710


----------



## OliverKaa (28. März 2018)

dr.octagon schrieb:


> passt scho...ich schnall die Bergziege aufs Heck, dann muss ich mich auch nicht an irgendeine andere Gurke gewöhnen...dennoch danke für die rege Anteilnahme...



Moin Steffen,
wann kommst und wann willste fahren?
Radl hab ich leider keins über - nimmste Christofs ;-)
Cheers

btw
Dr. Octagon "Let me show you something"


----------



## Keepiru (9. April 2018)

Geht jemand heute eine Feierabendrunde fahren? Bin in Würzburg und will heute eine Runde fahren.


----------



## Matse20 (9. April 2018)

Hallo Würzburger Trailjunkies!
Wie sind denn momentan die Bedingungen der Trails an der A3?
Am kommenden Mittwoch bin ich nachmittags nahe Würzburg und würde mich dort gerne einsauen.
Hat evtl. sogar jemand Lust & Zeit für eine gemeinsames Runde?


----------



## reblaus_MSP (10. April 2018)

Mountainbike-Strecke in Würzburg eröffnet
Die beschriebenen beiden Trail-Abschnitte lesen sich ja garnicht so schlecht, mal abwarten wie es sich dann fährt.


----------



## CHausK (10. April 2018)

Hallo Lukas,
danke dafür, dann sollte ich mir das am WE mal anschauen...


----------



## reblaus_MSP (10. April 2018)

In Eibelstadt wird ein Flowtrail gebaut. Weiß hier jemand was näherer über Größe, Lage oder Eröffnung?
Ich sehe auf Facebook nur jede Woche fleisige Leute beim bauen...


----------



## böser_wolf (11. April 2018)

Schreib die Jungs halt auf Facebook an die helfen dir bestimmt weiter 
Längste Strecke ca1500m  60-70 hm

Aber nicht fahren wenn gesperrt/zugelegt ist!!


----------



## zymnokxx (11. April 2018)

Ich präsentiere: die MTB-Strecke zur Landesgartenschau. Foto hab ich unterhalb der Uni aufgenommen.



Ein "Trail" führ über die Wiese an der Phil vorbei...
Die anderen Streckenabschnitte kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. April 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich präsentiere: die MTB-Strecke zur Landesgartenschau. Foto hab ich unterhalb der Uni aufgenommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 717243



Willst du damit sagen die sieht überall so aus? ...  oder hast du dir den schlechtesten Teil davon ausgesucht.


----------



## CHausK (11. April 2018)

Ich denke mal, dass (größere) Teile der Strecke tatsächlich so aussehen werden. 
Aber was ist die Erwartungshaltung? Ein 30km langer Single- und Flow-Trail rund um das LGS-Gelände?
Und falls ja, für welches Fahrkönnen?
So eine Strecke ist ein Kompromiss für alle, die halt mal mit dem MTB fahren wollen, egal, ob Sonntagsradler oder eben Vielfahrer mit den entsprechenden Skills und auch der entsprechenden Ausrüstung.

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: alle "ambitionierten" Mountainbiker hatten vorher schon ihre Strecken zum fahren und werden diese auch weiterhin fahren. Die offizielle Strecke kann nur eine Ergänzung dazu sein. 
Aber es ist ein Anfang und vielleicht kommt da ja noch mehr dazu, wenn man merkt, dass es hier a) einen Bedarf und b) einen Markt gibt.

Ist die Runde denn schon jemand mal komplett gefahren?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. April 2018)

Gut geschrieben, sehe ich auch so. Aber das Bild wirkt etwas "abwertend". Deshalb habe ich mal so "naiv" gefragt. 

Im Flyer (Streckenplan) bezüglich der Strecke sieht man schon das es für den "Sonntagsradler" passt. Meine Meinung, da ich auch oft im Bereich Rottendorf unterwegs bin.


----------



## zymnokxx (11. April 2018)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben, sehe ich auch so. Aber das Bild wirkt etwas "abwertend". Deshalb habe ich mal so "naiv" gefragt.
> 
> Im Flyer (Streckenplan) bezüglich der Strecke sieht man schon das es für den "Sonntagsradler" passt. Meine Meinung, da ich auch oft im Bereich Rottendorf unterwegs bin.


Wie ich geschrieben hatte: Die anderen Streckenabschnitte kenne ich noch nicht, da aber die Strecke in beide Richtungen befahren werden kann, sieht es vermutlich eher so aus, wie auf dem Foto. Auf der Wiese an der Uni wurde der Weg, den die Hundebesitzer zum Gassigehen gehen, in die Strecke integriert und mit einem Warnschild versehen, dass Fußgänger unterwegs sind (das gleiche wie auf meinem Foto) und zustätzlich der Hinweis, dass bei Schnee und Eis nicht geräumt wird.

Ansonsten bin ich auch ganz bei @CHausK

Die Leute hier aus dem Forum können die Strecke dann zum Training mit dem Crosser fahren, alle anderen haben sicherlich auch ihren Spaß.


----------



## CHausK (11. April 2018)

Ich werde mir die Strecke am Wochenende wohl mal anschauen und eine Runde fahren, dann kann ich hier hoffentlich mehr zu sagen.
Aktuell ist das ja auch noch viel Spekulation...


----------



## Skwal (11. April 2018)

Auf dem Flyer sind ja deutlich 2-3 "Trail" Abschnitte eingezeichnet.
Dort wird es sicherlich interessanter!

Dass der Hauptteil der Strecke Forstwege sind ist ja logisch.


----------



## HuckFinn (11. April 2018)

Wen es interessiert...
In der heutigen MainPost ist dazu ein Artikel mit Karte der Streckenführung. Einen Link dazu hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Skwal (11. April 2018)

https://www.wuerzburg.de/m_549230_dl


----------



## OliverKaa (11. April 2018)

Hier der Artikel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (11. April 2018)

Danke dafür...
Und den Kurs also immer nur im Uhrzeigersinn befahren


----------



## zymnokxx (12. April 2018)

Skwal schrieb:


> Auf dem Flyer sind ja deutlich 2-3 "Trail" Abschnitte eingezeichnet.
> Dort wird es sicherlich interessanter!
> 
> Dass der Hauptteil der Strecke Forstwege sind ist ja logisch.


War gestern mal ein bisschen dort unterwegs: Genau so ist es... Straßenanteil bei der Umfahrung des Landesgartenschaugeländes ist auch nicht zu verachten. Bitte Vorsicht beim Trail hinter dem Tierheim: Dort werden die Hunde des Tierheims ausgeführt und teilweise waren Mensch/Hund auf der Trail. Wenn es bekannter wird, dass das nun eine offizielle Strecke ist, werden sie die Hunde sicherlich woanders Gassiführen.


----------



## FlowRo (12. April 2018)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> In Eibelstadt wird ein Flowtrail gebaut. Weiß hier jemand was näherer über Größe, Lage oder Eröffnung?
> Ich sehe auf Facebook nur jede Woche fleisige Leute beim bauen...


----------



## Lexx85 (12. April 2018)

FlowRo schrieb:


> Servus, momentan ist alles noch in der Bauphase und teilweise fahrbar, gebaut wird meistens Samstags und Sonntags. Eröffnung wird Anfang/Mitte Juli sein, könnt ihr dann alles über FB oder auch hier erfahren ;-)



Jupp so is es!


----------



## FlowRo (12. April 2018)

FlowRo schrieb:


> Servus, momentan ist alles noch in der Bauphase und teilweise fahrbar, gebaut wird meistens Samstags und Sonntags. Eröffnung wird Anfang/Mitte Juli sein, könnt ihr dann alles über FB oder auch hier erfahren ;-)



...by the way: Wir werden vor Eröffnung noch einen Outdoor-Erste Hilfe Kurs (2 Tage) auf dem Trail anbieten, wer hier Interesse hat kann sich gerne bei mir unter [email protected] melden.


----------



## larsos500 (13. April 2018)

Hallo MTB Freunde,

Bitte noch um etwas Geduld, hier in Eibelstadt entsteht Etwas!, dank großartiger Unterstützung der Stadt, BGM, des TSV und vielen freiwilligen Helfern. Noch sind wir sowohl in der Bauphase als auch im Vertragsabschluss zur Nutzungsüberlassung. Wird eine Offizielle Trailarea, die vom TSV unterhalten und getragen wird. Bitte noch um etwas Zurückhaltung mit Bildern und Posts.
Danke
Lars 
Abt. Lt. MTB TSV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (15. April 2018)

So, wir sind die Runde gestern jetzt mal gefahren.
Im Großen und Ganzen war es wie erwartet: viel Straße und Feldwege und ein paar ausgesuchte Trails.
Die sind jetzt nicht besonders anspruchsvoll für den versierten Biker, aber für Anfänger könnte das teilweise schon recht knackig sein. Zumal die Abschnitte gestern durch den Regen am Freitag noch ziemlich schmierig waren.
Und apropos knackig: die 550 hm kommen gut hin und teilweise sind da durchaus knackige Anstiege dabei.
Was ein wenig schade ist: von Gebrunn aus geht ne große Feldwegrunde ab, die wirkt auf mich, als wollte man hier halt einiges an KM machen.
Alles in allem eher eine unspektakuläre Runde und wer sonst im Steinbachtal die Trails fährt, den wird das ganze eher langweilen. Aber schaut es euch selbst mal an.

Wir waren übrigens keine zwei Stunden unterwegs, gerast sind wir jetzt aber auch nicht. Zumal wir an einigen Stellen mal wegen der Beschilderung schauen mussten und uns einmal sogar leicht verfahren hatten...


----------



## thorin903 (19. April 2018)

hey leute ich komm am wochenende zu besuch zu bekannten und würde gerne den ruinentrail fahren da ich diesen in einem youtube video gesehen habe kann mir da einer sagen wo der trail liegt???


----------



## tgs (20. April 2018)

Hallo Leute,

in dieser Woche war ich seit Mitte Januar dieses Jahres das erste Mal wieder im näheren Umfeld von Würzburg auf den Trails unterwegs.

Was ich dabei zu sehen bekam, entsetzt und frustriert mich total. Schöne, naturbelassene Trails sind zerstört, bei anderen liegen Baumkronen und abgesägte Äste im Weg. Seit Herbst letzten Jahres sind ja schon drei klasse Trails den Baumfällaktionen zum Opfer gefallen (Toom-Trail, der Verbindungstrail im Graben Richtung hinteres Steinbachtal und der Trail vom Parkplatz zw. Kist und Höchberg runter zum vorderen Steinbachtal).

Leider hat sich da auch zwischenzeitlich nichts mehr getan, was ich aus Sicht eines Trailbauers verstehen kann. Nur, es werden immer weniger, teilweise seit über 15 Jahren bekannte Trails, wenn nichts dagegen unternommen wird.

Manchmal würde es genügen, einfach die Äste, Zweige und kleinere Baumstämme auf die Seite zu schaffen. Für eine Gruppe von 2, 3, 4 oder mehr MTBern sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein und bei einem Zeitaufwand von vielleicht 15 Min., kann man einiges wegräumen. Die meisten, die ich zu sehen bekomme, fahren aber lieber irgendwie drumherum, oder einfach einen alternativen (Forst-)Weg.

Mein Eindruck ist, dass sich die Baumfällaktionen, im Vergleich von vor vielleicht 5 Jahren, stark verändert haben. Es wird an mehreren (eigentlich überall) Stellen gleichzeitig gefällt und das jedes Jahr. Früher war immer eine Pause von 5 Jahren zwischen den Fällungen.
Durch die schweren Maschinen entstehen viele breite und tiefe Fahrspuren. Immer häufiger werden alte, lange nicht mehr benutze Wege befahren und im Grunde zerstört.

Mal abgesehen von den rechtlichen Gegebenheiten und den Besitzverhältnissen, sollten wir die aktuelle Art und Weise der Waldbewirtschaftung nicht einfach kommentarlos hinnehmen. Auch wenn es vielleicht nur wenig bis gar nichts bringt, könnten wir trotzdem den Verantwortlichen irgendwie zu verstehen geben, dass wir das nicht gut finden und/oder einfach so weiter hinnehmen wollen. Zumal es meistens den Anschein hat, dass die Trails mutwillig zerstört werden. Es könnte doch auch beides nebeneinander funktionieren, oder? Aber, die Verantwortlichen bekommen keinen öffentlichen Druck und machen daher, was sie wollen (und rechtlich dürfen). In Ordnung finde ich das dennoch nicht....

Gerne möchte ich auch weiterhin im näheren Einzugsbereich von Würzburg interessante, zusammenhängede und beliebig kombinierbare Trailrunden drehen. Ich habe in den letzten 15 Jahren bei der Entstehung vieler Trails mitgewirkt und einige auch komplett alleine angelegt. Auch in Zukunft wäre ich beim Trailbau und der Trailpflege mit dabei.

Es wäre wirklich schön und wünschenswert, wenn es gelingt, einen grossen Teil der MTBer für die Sache zu gewinnen.


----------



## scratch_a (20. April 2018)

Kurioser- und traurigerweise trifft dieses "Phänomen" an vielen anderen Orten auch auf. Die Forstwirtschaft wird intensiviert, jedes Jahr immer wieder, vieles wird zerstört (vielleicht sogar mutwillig), von den "Naturgenießern" will sich keiner die Hände schmutzig machen und ignoriert es mehr oder weniger. Und inzwischen kommt dann die E-Bikefraktion und freut sich einen Ast, weil sie auf den breiten Forst- und Waldwegen ihre Geschwindigkeit voll ausfahren können, ohne viel Fahrtechnik zu benötigen. Immer mehr Leute sind unterwegs und immer weniger, die sich darum kümmern (wollen). 
Bei uns schaffen wir es nicht einmal mehr, regelmäßig miteinander zu fahren. An gemeinsame Wegepflege ist erst recht nicht zu denken. Nur ein einziger Trail wird dafür zu Tode gebaut und gefahren. Aber Äste raus ziehen macht sich wohl in Strava nicht sonderlich gut, versaut einem nur die Bestzeit und Schnitt. 

Ich hoffe, euch gelingt es in Würzburg besser!


----------



## andi. (22. April 2018)

Gibt es von der Landesgartenschau Runde irgendwo eine GPX Datei oder so? Google hat nichts brauchbares ausgespuckt. Danke.


----------



## andi. (22. April 2018)

Sind die Landesgartenschau Runde jetzt auch mit dieser PDF Datei gefahren (https://www.wuerzburg.de/m_549230_dl).

Kann die Strecke niemanden empfehlen der gerne gute Trails fährt. Landschaftlich ist die Runde vielleicht ganz nett und man entdeckt die ein oder andere neue Ecke. Aber vom Trailanteil und deren Beschaffenheit her ist die Runde leider nichts.

Einzig die zwei kurzen Trails oben am Kürnacher Berg hinter der LSG kann man sich mal anschauen...

Grüße!


----------



## fffoxhunter (23. April 2018)

andi. schrieb:


> Gibt es von der Landesgartenschau Runde irgendwo eine GPX Datei oder so? Google hat nichts brauchbares ausgespuckt. Danke.



Achtung! Daten nicht von mir hochgeladen!

https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yydcxjrtkuoltlnl

Bin es mit dem Hardtail abgefahren und fand es durchaus tauglich. Nette nicht anspruchsvolle Runde mit 2-3 Möglichkeiten auf angrenzende Trails abzubiegen.
Schöne Ausblicke, ein paar saftige und kurze Anstiege. Jdyllische Plätze zum rasten.
Werde ich als Feierabendrunde öfter fahren.


----------



## CHausK (23. April 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> in dieser Woche war ich seit Mitte Januar dieses Jahres das erste Mal wieder im näheren Umfeld von Würzburg auf den Trails unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
lange nicht gelesen bzw. im Steinbachtal gesehen...

Ja, dieses Jahr haben die Waldarbeiter im Bereich unterhalb bzw. um den Rewe in Höchberg extrem gewütet und die Trails so ziemlich zerstört.

Das zu verhindern halte ich allerdings leider für ziemlich unrealistisch, da hat die Forstwirtschaft leider andere Interessen und Ideen und sich da mit denen zu einigen wird wohl eher schwierig werden.
Aber Fragen kostet nichts und vielleicht sollte man sich da doch mal in einer Art und Weise formieren (Verein, Interessensgruppe, Bürgerversammlung, o.ä.), denn alleine hat man da ja gar keine Chance.
Oder man tut sich mal mit den anderen Gruppen die diese Wege nutzen (Reiter, Wanderer,...) zusammen, dann kommt man auch gleichzeitig da noch in einen Dialog.

Einfacher durchführbar wäre es aber, die Trails vielleicht erst mal wieder fahrbar zu machen, in dem man sich mal zusammentut mit dem passenden Werkzeug und gemeinsam mal aktiv wird. Dann könnte man sich gemeinsam mal die unterschiedlichen Trails einen nach dem anderen mal wieder in Schuss bringen, „Hindernisse“ räumen, Löcher flicken, Bremswellen abtragen, usw.
Ich wäre da auf jeden Fall dabei, kann aber beruflich leider immer nur am Wochenende.

Man sollte vielleicht einfach mal ein paar Termine zu bestimmten Trails ausmachen und dann trifft man sich dort und bringt diese dann auf Vordermann.

Das wäre zumindest mein Vorschlag...


----------



## tgs (23. April 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> lange nicht gelesen bzw. im Steinbachtal gesehen...


Stimmt, aber was soll ich dort noch viel herumfahren?
Die wenigen, übrig gebliebenen Trails sind mittlerweile so zerfahren, dass sie mir eigentlich keinen Spass mehr machen.
Im Herbst letzten Jahres habe ich sehr viel Zeit und Arbeit, zumindest in die von mir angelegten Trails gesteckt, um sie wenigsten etwas herzurichten. Aber was bringt das, wenn so viele Schwachmaten unterwegs sind, denen die Trailbeschaffenheit offensichtlich völlig egal ist und/oder das Forstamt seinen Havester durchfahren lässt.

Die Sache mit dem Zusammenbringen einer Interessengruppe, egal ob öffentlich Stellung bei den Verantwortlichen für Wald- und Forstwirtschaft zu beziehen, oder Trails anzulegen bzw. zu pflegen, hatten wir schon. Was ist zustande gekommen? Genau nichts!
Da scheitert es ja schon daran, ein Treffen für eine Besprechung zu organisieren...

Ich bin für gemeinsame Aktionen bzgl. unserer Trails offen und auch bereit, Zeit dafür zu investieren. Es ist eben auch eine Frage der Prioritäten. Von alleine ändert sich jedenfalls nichts und das Vertrauen auf andere ist natürlich bequemer.


----------



## böser_wolf (23. April 2018)

Naja Nutzwald da wird es immer vorkommen das ein Harvester/Trecker durch ackert
Siehe Toomtrail/ Fleischbällchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (23. April 2018)

Das ist schon korrekt, aber auch dann muss die Frage erlaubt sein, ob diese Arbeiten ein halbes Jahr andauern müssen oder ob man nicht erst mal eine Ecke im Wald fertig bearbeitet und dann weiterzieht.
Denn speziell die drei besagten Trails (Toom-Trail [auch als Rewe-Trail bekannt], Bachbetttrail [ist das der Fleischbällchen-Trail?] und der Verbinungstrail von der Spargelbude zum Toomtrail) sind jetzt schon seit November (?) durch die Holzarbeiten lahmgelegt und da liegt überall noch mehr als genug Holz rum, so dass man diese auch nicht wieder so ohne weiteres fahrbar machen kann. Und ob das so sein muss stelle ich mal in Frage.
Aber wie @tgs schon richtig feststellt: Wenn man sich da nicht mal formiert und das adressiert, dann wird das eher schlechter als besser...

Grundsätzlich:
Zu Beginn der Saison (für die meisten wohl April/mai, je nach Wetter) sollte man einfach mal die ersten paar Wochen die Trails sperren und nur zwecks "Instandhaltung" öffnen.
Denn durch das ganzjährige Befahren von diesen sind die wirklich stark mitgenommen.
Und dass es immer Leute geben wird, die mehr Zeit und Arbeit in soetwas investieren als andere, nun gut, das ist klar und in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Raum halt auch nicht zu verhindern. Allerdings sollten sich doch genügend Leute finden, die für sowas zu haben sind. Denn am Ende profitieren wir ja alle davon.
Wenn keiner mehr was macht, dann sind die Trails bald gar nicht mehr befahrbar und je mehr Leute (gemeinsam) aktiv sind, desto weniger Arbeit ist es für jeden einzelnen.


----------



## böser_wolf (23. April 2018)

Übersetzt heisst das das der Waldbesitzer/Pächter gefälligst schnell  sein Holz entfernt  damit euere ilegal angelegten Trails rechtzeitig frei sind 



Auch das Thema  mit Sperren wird nicht funktionieren  
Siehe Eibelstadt da fahren Idioten auch auf den neu angelegten Trails rum 

Letzten Endes sind es immer ein paar die sich die Arbeit  machen  und viel die davon profitieren


----------



## tgs (23. April 2018)

@böser_wolf , ich würde gerne einmal von dir hören, respektive lesen, wie etwas funktionieren könnte.
Du stellst im Grunde immer nur Tatsachen fest, die ich (bzw. wir) auch schon von alleine festgestellt habe(n).

Was willst du uns eigentlich mit deinen (letzten) Beiträgen mitteilen?


----------



## tgs (23. April 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Wenn keiner mehr was macht, dann sind die Trails bald gar nicht mehr befahrbar und je mehr Leute (gemeinsam) aktiv sind, desto weniger Arbeit ist es für jeden einzelnen.


Ja gut, das stimmt natürlich. Aber, Beiträge im Forum alleine, ändern im Wald erst einmal gar nichts.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit versucht, eine "Würzburger Trailgemeinschaft" zusammenzubringen. Der Erfolg ist mehr als bescheiden....

In der Vergangenheit war es definitiv so, dass der Grossteil der Trails über viele Jahre (teils 5 bis 10 und mehr Jahre) Bestand hatte.
Ob ein Trail illegal ist oder nicht, ist zudem Auslegungssache. Ausserdem nervt mich das ganze Paragrafenreitergetöns.


----------



## böser_wolf (23. April 2018)

Eine Lösung meiner Meinung nach ist ein Verein  zb Würzburg Rider ev 
Siehe Eibelstadt oder Freiburg  
In Schweinfurt wurde der Dirtpark auch nur durch einen Verein möglich 

Ich fand nur lustig das du dich über das Holz aufgeregt hast 

Ausserdem sind die anderen Trails im Steinbachtal doch gut in Schuss 
Eiche Schießhaus Dschungel Slalom A3


----------



## CHausK (23. April 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Übersetzt heisst das das der Waldbesitzer/Pächter gefälligst schnell  sein Holz entfernt  damit euere ilegal angelegten Trails rechtzeitig frei sind


Da solltest du vielleicht mal den Übersetzer wechseln, denn das war nicht meine Aussage.
Und welche legalen Trails fährst du denn dann? Dann fahren wir die halt in Zukunft auch...


böser_wolf schrieb:


> Letzten Endes sind es immer ein paar die sich die Arbeit machen und viel die davon profitieren


Die Erkenntnis hatten wir jetzt alle schon...



böser_wolf schrieb:


> Eine Lösung meiner Meinung nach ist ein Verein  zb Würzburg Rider ev
> Siehe Eibelstadt oder Freiburg. In Schweinfurt wurde der Dirtpark auch nur durch einen Verein möglich


Hmmm. In Würzburg gibt es bereits ja eigentlich zwei entsprechende Vereine (Würzburg Rider e.V. und die RSG nicht zu vergessen) und in diese Richtung passiert scheinbar dennoch sehr wenig. Zumindest bekommt man davon leider nichts mit.
Vielleicht sollte man da aber mal ansetzen, denn zumindest bei dem MTB-Rundkurs waren die Würzburg Riders ja meines Wissens involviert, d.h. ein Kontakt zu den offiziellen Stellen sollte schon mal bestehen.



böser_wolf schrieb:


> Ausserdem sind die anderen Trails im Steinbachtal doch gut in Schuss
> Eiche Schießhaus Dschungel Slalom A3


Ganz ehrlich:
Dann haben wir da scheinbar recht unterschiedliche Definitionen von "gut in Schuss". Die Namen kann ich zwar nur bedingt zuordnen, dennoch meine ich mich im Steinbachtal ganz gut auszukennen und bei der am Samstag gefahrenen Runde waren da so einige Trails ganz schön ausgefahren, zerfurcht und weit weg von den naturbelassenen schmalen Trails, die ich so kannte.

Beispielsweise der Autobahn- oder A3-Trail: Da gibt es das riesige Wasserloch (von Kist aus kommend in Richtung Würzburg/Heidingsfeld) und die Umfahrung, die inzwischen 3 verschiedene Spuren/Wege hat. Da gibt es den einen parallel zur Autobah liegenden Trail, der an sich schön zu überfahren ist, aber durch das zerfahrene Loch davor eher schon was für Fortgeschrittenere ist. Von den 3 zu überfahrenden Bäumen rund um die Hühnerleiter mal ganz abgesehen: Hier gibt es inzwischen eine gerade Umfahrung parallel zum Zaun mit diversen Paralellen Spuren/wegen.

Oder der Nina-Trail: Das ist der Trail, der nach der Verlängerung des Autobahn bzw. A3-Trails runter zum Wurzeltrail/Wurzelweg führt:
Hier gibt es speziell im oberen eher kurvigeren Teil durch das Befahren bei Schlamm und Matsch inzwischen soviele Spuren und Rillen, dass der alles andere als schön zu Fahren ist. Der war schon deutlich besser in Schuss.

Oder die Trails hinter dem Munitionslager: Der lange dreiteilige Trail runter zur Straße ist speziell in den Anliegerkurven schon teilweise böse zerfahren, auch die Kicker und Doubles sehen böse aus. Die vielen Wellen und Bremslöcher sehe ich da eher noch als fordernd an.
Der schmale Trail direkt hinter dem Munitionslager am Tor runter ins Tal ist ja nach den Holzarbeiten etwas umgestaltet, aber auch hier könnte man mit etwas Arbeit einen deutlich "flowiger" zu fahrenden Trail drauß machen und das war er in der alten Ausführung auch.

Den besagten Wurzeltrail/Wurzelweg hatte ich ja bereits genannt, der hat nach den Forstarbeiten letztes Jahr ja speziell auf der unteren Hälfte leider keinerlei Trail-Charakter mehr, das ist ja eher schon ein Forstwirtschaftsfeldweg. Und auch im oberen Teil gibt es viele Furchen und Löcher, die man mal etwas auffüllen könnte.

Aber vielleicht wollen manche die Trails auch lieber eher ruppig...
Klar, jeder stellt sich unter einem perfekten Trail etwas anderes vor, aber speziell der aktuell durch die Forstarbeiten zerstörte Trail direkt unterhalb des Rewe in dem kleinen Bachbett/Zwischenwäldchen parallel zur Forststraße war ein in beide Richtungen wunderbar zu fahrender Trail, der für alle etwas geboten hat. Auch weil er eben den viel besprochenen "Flow" hatte. Und der fehlt mir bei den besagten Trails aktuell durch den zerfahrenen Zustand.

So, genug gemeckert ;-)
Wann und bei wo bzw. welchem Trail trifft man sich jetzt am WE um den auf Vordermann zu bringen und wer bringt welches Werkzeug mit?
Nach der Instandsetzung kann man die Trails noch gemeinsam fahren und das ganze bei nem kühlen Bierchen/Radler irgendwo ausklingen lassen.


----------



## böser_wolf (23. April 2018)

Ich beweg mich genau wie ihr auf den gleichen Trails

Weiss aber nach 30 Jahren MTB das es nix gibt was ewig hält
Denk ich an den Schwanberg oder Schweinfurt ist das einzige mit bestand die Veränderung
Und wenn ein Trail durch die Waldnutzung verschwindet tun sich andere auf

Und ja die Definition was einen "Perfekten Trail" ausmacht sieht jeder anders da hast du recht
Der lange 3 teilige Trail heisst auf Strava Schießhaustrail
Da viele Strava nutzen hab ich diese Namen benutzt
Für meinen Geschmack ist er gut fahrbar  klar ausgefahren aber nach wie vor flowig


----------



## huzzel (25. April 2018)

Hi,


ich will mal meine Sicht als Frischling und Waldbesitzer zum Besten geben:


Früher wurde eine Parzelle abgeholzt und dann wieder neu angelegt. Das heißt, nachdem in der Parzelle gewütet wurde, war lange Zeit Ruhe. Heute wird das kaum noch gemacht, vielmehr werden immer nur die Erntereifen geschlagen. Das hat zur Folge, das quasi immer überall gearbeitet wird, aber immer nur ein bissel (mehr oder weniger). Das hat für den Wald den Vorteil, dass eine Parzelle nicht nur ein Alter an Bäumen hat, sondern von allem ein bisschen. Für alle anderen Waldnutzer hat es den Nachteil, dass halt jeden Winter so gut wie überall was gemacht wird.


Ob die Giebel, die liegen geblieben sind, jetzt als Schikane oder als Nahrung für die Insekten / Pilze oder als Dünger für die anderen Bäume genutzt wird, kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen, es wird wohl von allen etwas dabei sein. Aber die Tendenz geht zu mehr im Wald lassen. Die Parzellen werden nicht mehr „besenrein“ hinterlassen, es darf da ruhig mal was drin liegen bleiben, außer es werden massig Hackschnitzel benötigt .


Zu den Harvestern: Die sind das kleinere „Übel“ im Wald. Die Dinger sind groß, wiegen einiges, aber die nicht so übermäßig viel. Und ein guter Fahrer richtet sich sein Weg mit Ästen, die bei den gefällten Bäumen anfallen. Das größere Problem sind die Rückezüge, die die Stämme aus dem Wald holen. Die haben zwar 3 oder 4 Achsen und breite Reifen und noch Bodenschonketten, aber bei Wetter, wie in diesem Jahr, so fast ganz ohne Frost und recht nass, da hilf alles nichts mehr. Dann werden Spuren gezogen, bis die Kiste in der Mitte aufsitzt. Nützt ja nichts, das Holz muss raus. Und durch Kostendruck geht es eben kaum noch anders.

In Höchberg wurde da so einige Spuren gezogen.


Es war in den letzten Jahren halt witterungtechnisch für die Waldwirtschaft bei uns recht ungünstig gewesen und die immer größer werdenden Maschinen tragen ihren Teil dazu bei. Aber, leider, es wird kein Weg zurück zu „schön aussehender“ Waldwirtschaft geben.


Das ganze trifft besonders für Staatswald zu, was hier wohl der größte Teil der Fläche in den betreffenden Gebieten sein wird.


----------



## tgs (25. April 2018)

Hallo @huzzel ,

danke für deinen Beitrag aus Sicht des Waldbesitzers.

Manchmal schaukelt sich der Frust auf und wandelt sich in Wut auf alle, die Forstwirtschaft in von dir beschriebenen Form betreiben. Wut und aufgeregte Diskussionen sind natürlich schlecht und bringen auch niemanden weiter. Aber irgendwo muss man einfach mal Dampf ablassen...

Was du beschreibst ist nun einmal Tatsache und daran können wir paar MTBer sicher so schnell nichts ändern. Ich nehme dir sogar ab, dass die Waldwirtschaft auch nachhaltige Ambitionen hat und s.g. "Abfallholz" gezielt für Insekten, Pilze usw. liegen lässt.

ABER, es sieht leider fast immer so aus, als würde ein Trail ganz gezielt zugelegt (was mir im Herbst ein Forstwirt auch bestätigt hat)! Die Trails sind weniger als einen Meter breit und meist wäre links und rechts davon jede Menge Platz. Ich glaube nicht, dass es uns (MTBer), Wanderer) juckt, wenn der Wald drumherum unaufgeräumt ist, solange wir "unsere" Wege nutzen können. Aus meiner Sicht geht es hier um rücksichtsloses Verhalten und die Demonstration, wem der Wald "gehört". Mit ein klein wenig Mühe und Rücksichtnahme wäre es ein leichtes, klar erkennbare, schmale Wege weitgehend auszusparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (25. April 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Wann und bei wo bzw. welchem Trail trifft man sich jetzt am WE um den auf Vordermann zu bringen und wer bringt welches Werkzeug mit?


Sinnvoll wäre es, zuerst z.B. den Toom- und Grabentrail wieder herzurichten, weil damit wieder zusammenhängende Runden gefahren werden könnten. Aber, das ist richtig viel Arbeit und wenn sich nur zwei, drei Leute an der Aktion beteiligen, dauert es Tage oder Wochen und erfordert schweres Gerät.

Mit fünf Mann könnte man etwas bewegen und gemeinsam auch schwerere Äste auf Seite räumen. Die Trails an und für sich sind ja weitgehend noch vorhanden, also geht es erst einmal ums Freiräumen.

Das Hauptproblem, das ich sehe, ist, fünf Leute auf einen oder mehrere Termine zu bekommen....

Wer grundsätzlich mitarbeiten will, kann sich gerne für eine Terminabsprache per PN an mich wenden.


----------



## huzzel (25. April 2018)

HI tgs,

deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben "es wird wohl von allen etwas dabei sein".
Wenn ich als Waldbesitzer was im Wald liegen lassen will, und mich die Wanderer MTBler nerven, wo werde ich es wohl liegen lassen? Oder wo werde ich die Baumkrone, die mich stört wohl hinschieben?

Es liegt halt auch an uns, die Waldbesitzen nicht erst soweit zu nerven, dass es soweit kommt. Wenn ich das eine "dreispurige" Teilstück vom Autobahntrail sehen, kann ich den Waldbesitzer schon verstehen, wenn er genervt ist.

Eine schmale Spur durch den Wald, keine sonstige Beschädigungen, ein freundliches Wort, wenn man sich mal sieht, dann sollte es doch eigentlich für alle gehen


----------



## tgs (25. April 2018)

huzzel schrieb:


> Eine schmale Spur durch den Wald, keine sonstige Beschädigungen, ein freundliches Wort, wenn man sich mal sieht, dann sollte es doch eigentlich für alle gehen


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Genau das sind meine Bemühungen im Gespräch mit MTBern, doch bitte die paar Trailregeln, die es gibt, einzuhalten. Die Mehrzahl ist da ja auch mit dabei. Wie so oft verderben nur einzelne, wenige das Image der gesamten Gruppe...
Wann immer es sich ergibt, halte ich an und suche das Gespräch mit den Forstleuten. Egal ob Waldarbeiter, -Besitzer, Jäger, Förster oder Forstwirt. Übers Jahr gesehen kommen da einige Gespräche zustande und dadurch habe ich auch schon viele Leute von der "Gegenseite" kennengelernt. Die Unterhaltungen verlaufen letztendlich immer freundlich und ich habe oft das Gefühl, dass es durchaus Verständnis gibt, wenn man miteinander redet.
Blöd ist nur, wenn ich über rücksichtsvolles Verhalten der MTBer spreche und in dem Moment ballert einer vorbei, verlangsamt null, grüßt nicht und kürzt auch noch den Trail ab. Da stehe ich dann da wie der Depp und kann nur versprechen, den Idioten bei nächster Gelegenheit ins Unterholz zu bugsieren.


----------



## fffoxhunter (9. Mai 2018)

larsos500 schrieb:


> Hallo MTB Freunde,
> 
> Bitte noch um etwas Geduld, hier in Eibelstadt entsteht Etwas!, dank großartiger Unterstützung der Stadt, BGM, des TSV und vielen freiwilligen Helfern. Noch sind wir sowohl in der Bauphase als auch im Vertragsabschluss zur Nutzungsüberlassung. Wird eine Offizielle Trailarea, die vom TSV unterhalten und getragen wird. Bitte noch um etwas Zurückhaltung mit Bildern und Posts.
> Danke
> ...



Ist eure Facebook page down?

Konnte zumindest nichts finden. Sollte man sich Sorgen machen?


----------



## Goshira (11. Mai 2018)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Ist eure Facebook page down?
> 
> Konnte zumindest nichts finden. Sollte man sich Sorgen machen?



an der Strecke wird aktuell noch gebaut, der Teil der bis jetzt fertig ist lässt sich geschmeidig fahren


----------



## Farrad_Klingl (26. Mai 2018)

Guten Tag,

ich hätte mal eine Frage: Gibt es den Ruinentrail in Höchberg denn noch, und mag mir einer verraten wo ich den Einstieg finde? Gerne auch per PN.

vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reblaus_MSP (26. Mai 2018)

Den gibt es noch, bin ich letztens erstmals gefahren. Den Einstieg würde ich aber alleine auch nicht mehr finden


----------



## T0XIN (26. Mai 2018)

Moin moin, 

ich versuchte heute, den "Sicario DH" und "Bongo Bongo" zu fahren. Doch was ich dort sah, war nicht das Resultat von irgendwelchen Waldarbeiten. Vielmehr wurde auf praktisch jedem Meter des Trails irgendetwas in den Weg gelegt, sogar teils kleine Bäumchen umgebogen und unter Ästen geklemmt, um den Weg zu versperren. Das sieht mir verdächtig gezielt aus, daher die Frage an die, die sich vielleicht besser hier auskennen: Gibt es da eine "Vorgeschichte", die man kennen sollte? Also jetzt bzgl. eventuell gefährlicher Manipulationen am Trail oder Ähnliches? Bei einem in der Art und Weise präparierten Trail bin ich einfach etwas unsicher! 

Vielen Dank schonmal!

PS: Es muss relativ frisch sein, was dort gemacht wurde. Es waren noch Reifenspuren zu sehen, die zu jung sind um älter als der letzte Starkregen zu sein.


----------



## zymnokxx (28. Mai 2018)

T0XIN schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich versuchte heute, den "Sicario DH" und "Bongo Bongo" zu fahren. Doch was ich dort sah, war nicht das Resultat von irgendwelchen Waldarbeiten. Vielmehr wurde auf praktisch jedem Meter des Trails irgendetwas in den Weg gelegt, sogar teils kleine Bäumchen umgebogen und unter Ästen geklemmt, um den Weg zu versperren.



Gerade eben auch selbst erlebt auf den beiden genannten Trails. Habe die dicken Äste alle wieder aus dem Weg geräumt. Also auf jeden Fall aufpassen, wenn ihr die Trails fahrt.


----------



## T0XIN (29. Mai 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Gerade eben auch selbst erlebt auf den beiden genannten Trails. Habe die dicken Äste alle wieder aus dem Weg geräumt. Also auf jeden Fall aufpassen, wenn ihr die Trails fahrt.



Okay, das ist jetzt schon grotesk: Ich hatte den am Samstag erst freigeräumt, jetzt ist da schon wieder jemand dran gewesen? Echt hammer hart!


----------



## CHausK (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich nicht bei Strava und Co angemeldet bin: wo sind denn die beiden besagten Trails?
Ich meine mich ja gut in den Wäldern rund um Wü auszukennen, aber Bongo Bongo und Sicario DH sagen mir mal so gar nichts...
Besten Dank und beste Grüße


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Mai 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da ich nicht bei Strava und Co angemeldet bin: wo sind denn die beiden besagten Trails?
> Ich meine mich ja gut in den Wäldern rund um Wü auszukennen, aber Bongo Bongo und Sicario DH sagen mir mal so gar nichts...
> Besten Dank und beste Grüße


Servus 
Hier ist der Sick Bongo
Der andere ist gleich daneben


----------



## CHausK (29. Mai 2018)

Danke!


----------



## larsos500 (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo IBC Forum,
Die public relations macht bei uns eigentlich der Roman, aber aufgrund der Dringlichkeit!!

Es geht voran in Eibelstadt, an den Trails.
*ABER ACHTUNG!!!
Derzeit wurden und werden Totbäume gefällt, d.h. es liegen z.T. massiv Bäume in den Strecken, die nicht oder nur schwer einsichtig sind. Baumfällarbeiten finden statt. Schweres Gerät ist im Einsatz!
Streckensperrung derzeit 100% BITTE FÜR EURE EIGENE SICHERHEIT BEACHTEN!!!
WIR ÜBERNEHMEN KEINE HAFTUNG!!* 
Leider fahren genug trotz  Absperrung! das ist Rücksichtslos und gefährlich. *Apell.*
Mehr Info folgt. Facebook Seite wird es in Kürze auch wieder geben.
Wir sind eine Abteilung des TSV Eibelstadt. Unterstützen könnt Ihr die Sache, wenn Ihr Mitglieder werdet und einen Beitrag (cash)
leistet!  Der TSV finanziert dsa ganze mit. Zusätzlich zu unserer freiwilligen Arbeitsleistung und vielen Helfern!
https://www.tsv-eibelstadt.de/dl/beitrittserklaerung.pdf
.. händisch "MTB" eintragen genügt
gern an mich senden - [email protected]

Für Info ist es aber besser, Ihr kommt und helft (Samstag ist i.d.R. Bautag) dann entsteht, Community, Wissen (und keine Facebook-Meinungsmache). und Verantwortungsbewusstesein!

"NO DIG NO RIDE!

Gruß
Lars
TSV Eibelstadt  MTB Abteilung


----------



## schneeball0815 (16. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute,
war vorhin mit einem Kumpel im Steibachtal fahren und haben uns mal Bongo Bongo angeschaut. Dieser war wieder alle 5 Meter mit Ästen zugelegt, die wir dann beseitigt haben. Wenn jemand vorhat den Bachbettrail wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen einfach bei mir melden ich wäre sofort dabei.
Gruß Felix


----------



## tgs (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo Felix,

wenn Du darauf warten willst, bis sich ein paar Leute für so eine Aktion melden, kann es dauern...

Mit zwei weiteren MTBern bin ich den Bachbett-Trail mal abgelaufen, um zu sehen, was zu retten und wie groß der Aufwand ist. An mehreren Stellen würde ich die Streckenführung ändern, weil einfach zu viel geschlagene Bäume/Baumkronen im Weg liegen. Ansonsten könnte man den Trail schon wieder frei räumen. Er würde auch einen neuen, interessanten Streckenverlauf bekommen.

Aber, das ist ganz schön viel Arbeit und mit drei Leuten nicht an einen Nachmittag erledigt. Leider habe ich in den nächsten Wochen keine Zeit für so eine Aktion. Ausserdem sitzt der Frust über die Zerstörung bei mir noch ziemlich tief, weil ich vor ein paar Jahren (2 od. 3?, weiß es schon gar nicht mehr) den Trail mühevoll angelegt habe.

Nachdem der Toom-Trail jetzt wieder frei ist, wäre es natürlich schön, wenn der Bachbett-Trail als Verbindung auch wieder fahrbar wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farrad_Klingl (20. Juni 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Hallo Felix,
> 
> wenn Du darauf warten willst, bis sich ein paar Leute für so eine Aktion melden, kann es dauern...
> 
> ...



War letzte WOche auch vor Ort. Der Toom Trail ist jetzt sogar noch besser als vorher. Tolle Arbeit! Der Bachbett Trail ist locker zu retten und sicher mit einigen netten Streckenführungen zu pimpen. Ich liebe diesen Trail und würde mich freuen wenn er wieder befahrbar ist.
Von daher biete ich mich gerne an mitzuhelfen ihn wieder fahrbar zu machen!


----------



## tgs (20. Juni 2018)

Anfang Juli (2018) könnte zeitlich evtl. etwas gehen, wenn sich noch ein paar Mitstreiter finden.

Den (neuen) Toom-Trail finde ich auch interessant und schön zu fahren. Danke und Kompliment an die Trailbauer.
Grundsätzlich bin ich aber ein Fan von naturbelassenen Trails, ohne künstliche Elemente. Für mich gibt der Boden die Trailbeschaffenheit vor und auch da lässt sich einiges machen.


----------



## T0XIN (21. Juni 2018)

Fleischbällchen-Rettung melde ich mich als Freiwilliger, damit wären wir schon vier! Ganz ohne das Zerkleinern von Holz wird es aber wohl kaum gehen, für ein reines Frei-Räumen liegt zu viel Material im Trail!


----------



## CHausK (21. Juni 2018)

Wie gesagt, wir sind den Trail neulich schon mal zu dritt komplett abgelaufen und haben geschaut, wo man was machen kann bzw. machen muss...
Und ja, da liegt noch einiges an Material im Trail, das bewegt/zersägt/umgangen werden muss.
Aber lohnenswert ist es auf jeden Fall, das war ein sehr cooler Trail!


----------



## Farrad_Klingl (23. Juni 2018)

Na dann los! Lasst uns Nägel mit Köpfen machen und eine gemeinsamen Termin finden!


----------



## tgs (25. Juni 2018)

Farrad_Klingl schrieb:


> Na dann los! Lasst uns Nägel mit Köpfen machen und eine gemeinsamen Termin finden!


Wie schon geschrieben, ich könnte evtl. im Juli am Trail arbeiten. Leider kann ich mich aber jetzt noch nicht auf einen bestimmten Termin festlegen.
Aber, niemand hindert dich schon mal anzufangen. Wenn wir immer darauf gewartet hätten, dass sich eine Gruppe für Trailarbeiten (anlegen, pflegen, freischneiden, aufräumen) organisiert, gäbe es wahrscheinlich nur halb so viele Trails.. und/oder sie wären total zugewuchert....


----------



## T0XIN (3. Juli 2018)

Farrad_Klingl schrieb:


> Na dann los! Lasst uns Nägel mit Köpfen machen und eine gemeinsamen Termin finden!


Also gut, dann Frage ich mal in die Runde: Wie siehts denn mal diese Woche abends aus? Mit 1-2 Std. und einigen Händen zum Anpacken lässt sich sicherlich der Anfang machen!


----------



## CHausK (3. Juli 2018)

Ich bin noch bis Donnerstag Abends unterwegs und somit maximal am Wochenende dabei...


----------



## fffoxhunter (4. Juli 2018)

T0XIN schrieb:


> Also gut, dann Frage ich mal in die Runde: Wie siehts denn mal diese Woche abends aus? Mit 1-2 Std. und einigen Händen zum Anpacken lässt sich sicherlich der Anfang machen!



Ich habe ab 07.07. Urlaub. Vorher keine Zeit...

Du kannst dich gerne per PN melden!

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (4. Juli 2018)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Du kannst dich gerne per PN melden!
> 
> Happy Trails!



Schreibs lieber hier den Thread rein, dann kommen spotane Helfer sicherlich dazu.


----------



## Farrad_Klingl (5. Juli 2018)

Ab Sonntag, 08.07.18 kann ich


----------



## T0XIN (5. Juli 2018)

Farrad_Klingl schrieb:


> Ab Sonntag, 08.07.18 kann ich


Spitze, damit steht der Sonntag schon mal im Raum! Ich hoffe es schließen sich viele an!


----------



## zymnokxx (5. Juli 2018)

T0XIN schrieb:


> Spitze, damit steht der Sonntag schon mal im Raum! Ich hoffe es schließen sich viele an!


Grobe Uhrzeit wäre noch hilfreich...


----------



## T0XIN (5. Juli 2018)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Grobe Uhrzeit wäre noch hilfreich...


Gut äh ja hm also 10.00? Ist jetzt nur ein Vorschlag!


----------



## fffoxhunter (6. Juli 2018)

T0XIN schrieb:


> Gut äh ja hm also 10.00? Ist jetzt nur ein Vorschlag!


Wäre dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (8. Juli 2018)

War heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr im Steinbachtal. Fahr sonst eher in Schweinfurt. Muss sagen, war leider sehr enttäuschend wie sich dort alles zum schlechten hin entwickelt hat. Schweinfurt wird jedes Jahr besser. Hettstädersteige auch. Steinbachtal leider immer trauriger.

Wie kommts. ... kein Interesse der Würzburg da mal anzupacken? 

Ach ja.... bevor jetzt Vorwürfe kommen. 
Ich kümmere mich regelmäßig um meine Hometrails bei mir vor Ort.. . (STEIGERWALD). Weil ich mich dort halt hauptsächlich bewege.


----------



## schneeball0815 (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo Yoshimura,
ich finde es sehr gewagt solche Vermutungen anzustellen, wenn es im Beitrag vor deinem darum geht, dass man sich trifft, einen Trail wieder gangbar zu machen.
Gruß Felix


----------



## T0XIN (9. Juli 2018)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Muss sagen, war leider sehr enttäuschend wie sich dort alles zum schlechten hin entwickelt hat. Schweinfurt wird jedes Jahr besser. Hettstädersteige auch. Steinbachtal leider immer trauriger.
> 
> Wie kommts. ... kein Interesse der Würzburg da mal anzupacken?


 Kannst du das spezifizieren? Alle mir bekannten trails im Steinbachtal sind durchaus befahrbar, einige wurden kürzlich freigeschnitten. Ja, einige sind etwas „zerfahren“ und wieder andere wurden wiederholt zugelegt. Generell kann ich deinen post aber nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## CHausK (9. Juli 2018)

Und wenn wir gerade dabei sind:

Vielen Dank an alle am Sonntag dabei gewesenen!  
Fahren wollen die Trails ja immer alle, aber nichts dran machen.
Schön zu sehen, dass es auch andere gibt!


----------



## Seppl- (9. Juli 2018)

Wenn man Schweinfurt gewohnt ist zu fahren, ist Würzburg einfach was anderes! Nichts besseres und nichts schlechteres! Jeder hat da ein anderes Gusto und dass ist ja auch gut so!

Des weiteren empfinde ich die Trails in Würzburg nicht als ungepflegt und von bekannten bekomme ich mit dass dort immer wieder unter dem Motto „no dig no ride“ etwas stattfindet!

Cheers

P.s. Ich dank da auch mal aus Schweinfurt! Hat mir bisher immer Spaß gemacht bei euch


----------



## tgs (12. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht's aus? Wollen wir am So. den Bachbett-Trail fertig frei räumen?


----------



## T0XIN (12. Juli 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie sieht's aus? Wollen wir am So. den Bachbett-Trail fertig frei räumen?



Also ich wäre wieder am Start!


----------



## schneeball0815 (12. Juli 2018)

T0XIN schrieb:


> Also ich wäre wieder am Start!


Ich auch


----------



## CHausK (12. Juli 2018)

Selber Ort, selbe Zeit?
Ich bring auch wieder meinen Rasenmäher mit


----------



## fffoxhunter (13. Juli 2018)

Ich bin raus. Sorry!

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (13. Juli 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Selber Ort, selbe Zeit?
> Ich bring auch wieder meinen Rasenmäher mit


Ok, dann starten wir wieder um 10 Uhr. Passt für mich.
Vielleicht hat ja noch der Eine oder Andere Zeit + Lust (als Ersatz für den Flo braucht es schon zwei Leute!)?

Man fährt einen Trail, an dem man selbst (mit-) gearbeitet hat irgendwie anders, findet ihr nicht auch?
Es ist dann nicht einfach nur ein mehr oder weniger schöner Trail, sondern man hat einen besonderen Bezug dazu, weil es Mühe gekostet hat ihn anzulegen/freizuräumen.


----------



## Farrad_Klingl (13. Juli 2018)

Bin dabei!


----------



## fffoxhunter (14. Juli 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Ok, dann starten wir wieder um 10 Uhr. Passt für mich.
> Vielleicht hat ja noch der Eine oder Andere Zeit + Lust (als Ersatz für den Flo braucht es schon zwei Leute!)?
> 
> Man fährt einen Trail, an dem man selbst (mit-) gearbeitet hat irgendwie anders, findet ihr nicht auch?
> Es ist dann nicht einfach nur ein mehr oder weniger schöner Trail, sondern man hat einen besonderen Bezug dazu, weil es Mühe gekostet hat ihn anzulegen/freizuräumen.



*ICH BIN NICHT DICK!*


----------



## CHausK (14. Juli 2018)

Sorry Leute, ich bin für morgen leider auch raus.
Habe mir heute bei nem Sturz das Schlüsselbein gebrochen


----------



## T0XIN (14. Juli 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, ich bin für morgen leider auch raus.
> Habe mir heute bei nem Sturz das Schlüsselbein gebrochen



Ouch! Gute Besserung!

An den Rest: Der Termin steht doch trotzdem, richtig?


----------



## tgs (14. Juli 2018)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> *ICH BIN NICHT DICK!*


,
Sorry Flo! Das habe so nicht gemeint. Mir ging es um Deine Tatkraft und Deinen Einsatz!


----------



## tgs (14. Juli 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, ich bin für morgen leider auch raus.
> Habe mir heute bei nem Sturz das Schlüsselbein gebrochen


Gute Besserung! Du könntest aber zumindest Deinen „Rasenmäher“ bringen und beaufsichtigen .


----------



## tgs (14. Juli 2018)

T0XIN schrieb:


> An den Rest: Der Termin steht doch trotzdem, richtig?


Termin steht! Vielleicht kommt ja noch wer dazu. Es wäre wirklich super, wenn wir den Trail morgen wieder frei bekämen.


----------



## CHausK (15. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche 
Ich kläre das mit dem „Rasenmäher“, aber ich kommedefinitiv nicht mit. Das packe ich aktuell noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fffoxhunter (15. Juli 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> ,
> Sorry Flo! Das habe so nicht gemeint. Mir ging es um Deine Tatkraft und Deinen Einsatz!


Ok, danke für dass Lob! Viel Spaß!


----------



## T0XIN (15. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank an diejenigen, welche heute am Trail mitgeholfen haben. Echt klasse, wie viel man mit vereinten Kräften bewegen kann! 

Gruß Flo


----------



## tgs (16. Juli 2018)

T0XIN schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an diejenigen, welche heute am Trail mitgeholfen haben. Echt klasse, wie viel man mit vereinten Kräften bewegen kann!


Vor allem @Farrad_Klingl und @imkreisdreher haben den Trail ja quasi im Alleingang (gedanklich) frei geräumt....


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Juli 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Vor allem @Farrad_Klingl und @imkreisdreher haben den Trail ja quasi im Alleingang (gedanklich) frei geräumt....


Das verbiete ich mir, ich bin in Schweinfurt local - nicht in Würzburg...


----------



## tgs (16. Juli 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Das verbiete ich mir, ich bin in Schweinfurt local - nicht in Würzburg..


Sorry @imkreisdreher , da war ich wohl etwas vorschnell und hab' nicht nachgedacht.


----------



## Farrad_Klingl (17. Juli 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Vor allem @Farrad_Klingl und @imkreisdreher haben den Trail ja quasi im Alleingang (gedanklich) frei geräumt....



Es tut mir leid. Bin wegen Krankheit ausgefallen. Bitte seht es mir nach dass ich Euch darüber nicht informiert hab. :-( In Gedanken war ich aber wirklich feste dabei!

Danke für Euer großartiges Engagement!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo Männer (und Frau),
habt ihr noch einmal Zeit + Lust, das letzte Stück des Bachbett-Trails freizuräumen?
Evtl. wieder am So. um 10 Uhr? Ich müsste ein wenig planen, deshalb schon ein paar Tage früher meine Frage.


----------



## CHausK (19. Juli 2018)

Ich falle leider weiterhin aus


----------



## tgs (19. Juli 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Ich falle leider weiterhin aus


Ich hoffe aber, es geht gesundheitlich bergauf bei Dir, oder?
C. hat Dich letztes Mal wirklich mehr als wacker vertreten .


----------



## fffoxhunter (19. Juli 2018)

Kommender Sonntag? Bin dabei!


----------



## schneeball0815 (19. Juli 2018)

Ich bin am Sonntag leider nicht in Würzburg.


----------



## CHausK (19. Juli 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber, es geht gesundheitlich bergauf bei Dir, oder?
> C. hat Dich letztes Mal wirklich mehr als wacker vertreten .


Naja, es geht in Minischritten voran, aber es war ja auch erst am Samstag...
Und gut, dass die Claudia ordentlich rangeklotzt hat


----------



## T0XIN (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo Trailfreunde! 

Am Heuchelhof auf dem Slalom Trail wurden jetzt kürzlich zwei Anlieger und ein drop zerstört. Ist der Erbauer zufällig hier angemeldet und weiß Näheres?


----------



## fffoxhunter (20. Juli 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Naja, es geht in Minischritten voran, aber es war ja auch erst am Samstag...
> Und gut, dass die Claudia ordentlich rangeklotzt hat



Schlüsselbein ist doch mindestens 6 Monate kein Mtb?!
Ich empfehle Rollentraining sobald du halbwegs schmerzfrei bist.
Schnelle Genesung!


----------



## CHausK (20. Juli 2018)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Schlüsselbein ist doch mindestens 6 Monate kein Mtb?!
> Ich empfehle Rollentraining sobald du halbwegs schmerzfrei bist.
> Schnelle Genesung!


Danke 
Und ich will nicht hoffen, dass das 6 Monate ohne MTB bedeutet. Ich hätte auf 6 Wochen gehofft.
Das kläre ich beim nächsten Check nochmal mit dem Arzt...
Auf Rennradfahren habe ich nicht so die Lust.


----------



## T0XIN (20. Juli 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Und ich will nicht hoffen, dass das 6 Monate ohne MTB bedeutet. Ich hätte auf 6 Wochen gehofft



Hallo ChausK, 

Ich kenne es auch eher als 6 Wochen, aber besser mit dem Arzt klären! Und Rennradfahren ist schließlich besser als Keinradfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (20. Juli 2018)

Ich habe heute meine Mittagspause damit verbracht, den Bachbett-Trail fertig freizuräumen. Jetzt liegen nur noch ein paar größere Baumstämme im Weg, die ich alleine nicht bewegen kann. Ansonsten ist der Trail komplett frei.


----------



## T0XIN (20. Juli 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Mittagspause damit verbracht, den Bachbett-Trail fertig freizuräumen. Jetzt liegen nur noch ein paar größere Baumstämme im Weg, die ich alleine nicht bewegen kann. Ansonsten ist der Trail komplett frei.



Das ist ja spitze! Muss eine riesige Arbeit gewesen sein das alles alleine zu bewegen. Bei den großen Stämmen könnte ich heute Abend bzw. jetzt Nachmittag noch mal helfen, ab Sonntag bin ich dann erstmal weg.


----------



## CHausK (20. Juli 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Mittagspause damit verbracht, den Bachbett-Trail fertig freizuräumen. Jetzt liegen nur noch ein paar größere Baumstämme im Weg, die ich alleine nicht bewegen kann. Ansonsten ist der Trail komplett frei.


Wow, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## tgs (20. Juli 2018)

T0XIN schrieb:


> Das ist ja spitze! Muss eine riesige Arbeit gewesen sein das alles alleine zu bewegen. Bei den großen Stämmen könnte ich heute Abend bzw. jetzt Nachmittag noch mal helfen, ab Sonntag bin ich dann erstmal weg.


Leider musste ich heute Nachmittag arbeiten und konnte nicht nocheinmal in den Wald.
Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Jetzt ist das wirklich keine grosse Aktion mehr und so, wie wir gebaut sind lieber Flo, schaffen wir das auch zu zweit


----------



## T0XIN (20. Juli 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Leider musste ich heute Nachmittag arbeiten und konnte nicht nocheinmal in den Wald.
> Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Jetzt ist das wirklich keine grosse Aktion mehr und so, wie wir gebaut sind lieber Flo, schaffen wir das auch zu zweit


Hallo Thomas, 

Gerne ziehen wir das morgen noch durch. Passt dir 12 Uhr am Trail?


----------



## tgs (21. Juli 2018)

T0XIN schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Gerne ziehen wir das morgen noch durch. Passt dir 12 Uhr am Trail?


Das passt, wenn es nicht stark regnet, ok? Ein paar Tropfen sind mir egal, aber bei starkem Regen verschieben wir.


----------



## fffoxhunter (21. Juli 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Hallo Männer (und Frau),
> habt ihr noch einmal Zeit + Lust, das letzte Stück des Bachbett-Trails freizuräumen?
> Evtl. wieder am So. um 10 Uhr? Ich müsste ein wenig planen, deshalb schon ein paar Tage früher meine Frage.



Also wie schonmal geschrieben wär ich morgen dabei. Wenn es richtig regnet natürlich icht. 
Cheers!


----------



## tgs (21. Juli 2018)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Also wie schonmal geschrieben wär ich morgen dabei. Wenn es richtig regnet natürlich icht.
> Cheers!


Der Trail ist frei! Danke noch einmal an die spontanen Helfer


----------



## fffoxhunter (22. Juli 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Der Trail ist frei! Danke noch einmal an die spontanen Helfer


Super! Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (22. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen! Hat irgendjemand noch die Bike 07/2016 daheim rum liegen und würde mir netterweise den Webcode für die GPX Dateien mitteilen? Gerne auch per PN. Werde im August ein paar Tage in der Heimat sein und wollte mir die Touren mal anschauen.


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Juli 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Danke
> Und ich will nicht hoffen, dass das 6 Monate ohne MTB bedeutet. Ich hätte auf 6 Wochen gehofft.
> Das kläre ich beim nächsten Check nochmal mit dem Arzt...
> Auf Rennradfahren habe ich nicht so die Lust.



Haben sie dich operiert/verschraubt   dann dauert es 
Wenn du "nur"den Rucksack Verband hast geht's schneller 
Allerdings min 6-8 Wochen nix und den noch 4 Wochen dezent Waldweg 
Aber immer besser als ne Tossy 3  hab ich mir letztes Jahr zugelegt 
 Auch ne gern genommene MTB verletzung

Gute Besserung


----------



## CHausK (22. Juli 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Haben sie dich operiert/verschraubt   dann dauert es
> Wenn du "nur"den Rucksack Verband hast geht's schneller
> Allerdings min 6-8 Wochen nix und den noch 4 Wochen dezent Waldweg
> Aber immer besser als ne Tossy 3  hab ich mir letztes Jahr zugelegt
> ...



Danke 
Und ich habe „nur“ den Rucksackverband, insofern wird das hoffentlich schon bald wieder...
Viel Spaß auf dem Trail, fährt den mal gut ein, damit der bereit ist für mich


----------



## huzzel (1. August 2018)

https://www.mainpost.de/regional/wu...-eine-Achterbahnfahrt-im-Wald;art779,10019987
heute in der Mainpost


----------



## CHausK (1. August 2018)

Gibt es jemanden mit Mainpost-Abo, der den Artikelmal lesbar hier rein kopieren kann?
Wäre mal interessant zu lesen...

Apropos interessant: wie kommt denn überhaupt der freigeräumte und umgestaltete Bachbetttrail an?


----------



## huzzel (1. August 2018)

Ich habe auch einen Cheat gemacht:
https://www.mainpost.de/regional/wu...t-im-Wald;art779,10019987,B::pic16646,8360564
und dann auf
"zurück zum Artikel" gedrückt 

Ich habe es mal als Textdatei angehängt. Ich hoffe, das passt dann wegen Copyright und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (1. August 2018)

Danke! 
Und das liest sichja sogar mal recht positiv...


----------



## tgs (4. August 2018)

Grundsätzlich finde ich das Ganze auch sehr positiv, weil sich einer engagiert und etwas schafft.

Gleichzeitig zeigt es aber auch den ganzen Behörden-, Verwaltungs- und Genehmigungswahnsinn bei uns auf. Da müssen z.B. Bäume gefällt werden, die zu nahe an der Strecke stehen, damit einer nicht dagegenfährt . Ich könnte jetzt noch einen Roman mehr zu diesem Thema schreiben...

Unter solchen Bedingungen gäbe es keinen einzigen unserer jetztigen Trails und als ergebene Bürger würden wir uns mit 1.6 KM offiziell genehmigtem Trail begnügen. Das macht die Feierabenrunde zumindest überschaubar....


----------



## tgs (4. August 2018)

Anderes Thema:

Von einem Bekannten habe ich erfahren, dass ein paar MTBer auf einem Trail Richtung Steinbachtal gestürzt sind und sich verletzt haben (Schlüsselbein), weil jemand einen Draht gespannt hat! Wann genau das passiert ist und um wen es sich bei den MTBer gehandelt hat, muss ich noch einmal nachfragen. Hat jemand vielleicht Infos dazu?


----------



## larsos500 (4. August 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich das Ganze auch sehr positiv, weil sich einer engagiert und etwas schafft.
> 
> Gleichzeitig zeigt es aber auch den ganzen Behörden-, Verwaltungs- und Genehmigungswahnsinn bei uns auf. Da müssen z.B. Bäume gefällt werden, die zu nahe an der Strecke stehen, damit einer nicht dagegenfährt . Ich könnte jetzt noch einen Roman mehr zu diesem Thema schreiben...
> 
> Unter solchen Bedingungen gäbe es keinen einzigen unserer jetztigen Trails und als ergebene Bürger würden wir uns mit 1.6 KM offiziell genehmigtem Trail begnügen. Das macht die Feierabenrunde zumindest überschaubar....


----------



## larsos500 (4. August 2018)

Hallo MTBer,

denke die Aktion, die in Eibelstadt stattfindet und der ganze "Behördenkram" hat seine Berechtigung. Das es "nur" 1,6km sind, liegt doch an der Gegend (mehr wie max. 100hm sind kaum zu finden) außerdem entstehen einige Trails parallel.
Das Beispiel könnte bei vernünftiger Nutzung, vernünftigen Kommentaren, Schule machen.
Die Bäume wurden nicht gefällt, da sie im Weg stehen, sondern es waren 14 Bäume, davon 12 Totbäume, die eine Gefahr bei Windbruch darstellen und sowieso aus dem Wald geräumt werden mussten. 2 Bestandbäume wurden gefällt im Zuge der Holznutzung! Nach dem Waldwegerecht dürfen Pfade, die als solche zu erkennen sind, auch genutzt werden (Recht auf Freizeit) grundsätzlich darf aber NICHT! gebaut werden, sind wir also froh, das es sehr oft geduldet wird. In Eibelstadt wird nach dem Modell Stromberg gebaut. Ist doch ne gute Sache!
Wer sich engagieren möchte, Info gibts beim TSV oder flowtrail Eibelstadt.


----------



## böser_wolf (6. August 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Anderes Thema:
> 
> Von einem Bekannten habe ich erfahren, dass ein paar MTBer auf einem Trail Richtung Steinbachtal gestürzt sind und sich verletzt haben (Schlüsselbein), weil jemand einen Draht gespannt hat! Wann genau das passiert ist und um wen es sich bei den MTBer gehandelt hat, muss ich noch einmal nachfragen. Hat jemand vielleicht Infos dazu?



Also ich hab bei meinen Bekannten rum gefragt 
Keiner weiß etwas oder hat etwas gehört.
Gibt's da jetzt genaueres oder war das eine Fakenews?


----------



## tgs (7. August 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Gibt's da jetzt genaueres oder war das eine Fakenews?


Man wünscht sich in dem Fall beinahe, dass es so wäre.
Ich hake auf jedenfall nach, um genaueres zu erfahren.


----------



## ToHo (8. August 2018)

Hi liebe Gemeinde,

bin jetzt seit 2 Jahren am biken und habe mich sehr gefreut als ich dieses Forum gefunden hatte. Nun bin ich bei den letzten Beiträgen angekommen und bin direkt hellhörig geworden.

Bin zurzeit sehr viel unterwegs, vor allem Steinbachtal, und möchte gerne meinen Beitrag zu guten Trails leisten.

Gebt bitte Bescheid, wenn ihr euch trefft...

Und über Infos über Treffen o.ä. freue ich mich auch sehr.

Grüße


----------



## T0XIN (18. August 2018)

Hallo Trailfahrer!

Ein Trail am Heuchelhof, der schonmal ganz an Anfang dieses Threads erwähnt wurde, und der lange Zeit nicht befahrbar war weil völlig zugewachsen, wurde kürzlich scheinbar wieder freigeschnitten und fahrbar gemacht. Ich selbst bin ihn schon ein paar mal gefahren und finde ihn echt klasse. Er ist ganz leicht zu finden, wenn man das Strava-Segment "Abwasser climb" hoch fährt und oben links abbbiegt. Man kommt dann erst an einem Spielplatz vorbei und dann zu einem Grillplatz. Dort befindet sich der Eingang zum Trail der auch wieder auf dem Abwasser climb endet.


----------



## Keepiru (12. September 2018)

Hey ihr Unterfranken!
Ich bin am Wochenende wiedermal meine Eltern in der alten Heimat besuchen und würde gern am Samstag "Mittag" noch eine feine Runde fahren. Käppele und Steinbachtal-Trails kenne ich schon, es wäre also fein mal ne andere Ecke zu sehen. Hat jemand Lust mit mir ein bisschen fahren zu gehen? Ich bedanke mich natürlich wie üblich gern mit einem Bierchen (o.ä.) fürs "Guiden"! 

Grüße,
Keepi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeflohrider (26. September 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Man wünscht sich in dem Fall beinahe, dass es so wäre.
> Ich hake auf jedenfall nach, um genaueres zu erfahren.


Wollte das Thema nochmal hochholen und darum bitten, dass hier nicht arglos solche News gepostet werden. Das Verhältnis zwischen Bikern, Wanderern und Förster/Jägern in Würzburg ist doch wirklich recht entspannt und sollte nicht durch nicht gesicherte News hier im Forum zerstört werden.
Ride on


----------



## CHausK (26. September 2018)

Zu dem Thema kann ich zwar nicht viel beitragen, aber ich wollte mich nochmals bei allen Beteiligten für das Räumen des Bachbetttrails bedanken 
Inzwischen darf ich ja auch wieder ins Gelände mit dem Rad und ich bin den neulich gleich mal gefahren und er verläuft ja jetzt doch wieder komplett innen!!! Sehr schön gemacht und gut geworden!

Wie gesagt: VIELEN DANK dafür nochmals von mir!


----------



## OliverKaa (27. September 2018)

CHausK schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema kann ich zwar nicht viel beitragen, aber ich wollte mich nochmals bei allen Beteiligten für das Räumen des Bachbetttrails bedanken
> Inzwischen darf ich ja auch wieder ins Gelände mit dem Rad und ich bin den neulich gleich mal gefahren und er verläuft ja jetzt doch wieder komplett innen!!! Sehr schön gemacht und gut geworden!
> 
> Wie gesagt: VIELEN DANK dafür nochmals von mir!



Hier hat leider im letzten Teil Fabienne ihr Unwesen getrieben


----------



## CHausK (27. September 2018)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Hier hat leider im letzten Teil Fabienne ihr Unwesen getrieben


Och nö....
Sehr schlimm?
Und wie sieht der Rest im Steinbachtal aus?


----------



## tgs (27. September 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Wollte das Thema nochmal hochholen und darum bitten, dass hier nicht arglos solche News gepostet werden. Das Verhältnis zwischen Bikern, Wanderern und Förster/Jägern in Würzburg ist doch wirklich recht entspannt und sollte nicht durch nicht gesicherte News hier im Forum zerstört werden.
> Ride on


Sorry, dass ich nicht weiter berichtet habe.

Leider ist mir derjenige, von dem ich den Vorfall erfahren habe, längere Zeit nicht begegnet.
Mittlerweile konnte ich aber mit einem Beteiligten (Betroffenen) sprechen. Die ganze Sache wurde mir als aktuelles Ereignis "verkauft", liegt aber tatsächlich schon ein paar Jahre zurück.
Es war aber definitiv ein Draht auf ca. 30-40cm Höhe gespannt und es sind zwei MTBer einer Gruppe gestürzt. Einer davon (Polizeibeamter) so schwer, dass er mittlerweile im Vorruhestand ist.
Ich habe nicht weiter nachgefragt, ob Anzeige erstattet wurde (ich gehe mal davon aus) und was daraus geworden ist usw. Seltsam ist nur, dass ich damals nichts davon erfahren habe, zumal ich einen aus der MTB Gruppe ganz gut kenne.

Nun ja, ich war natürlich entsetzt, als ich die Geschichte gehört habe. Deshalb auch mein Post hier.
Glücklicher Weise war die s.g. "neueste Information" offensichtlich nur Wichtigtuerei oder Alzheimer geschuldet... Aber, es gab bei uns tatsächlich schon einmal so einen Vorfall, wenn auch ein paar Jahre zurück.

Ich hoffe, es bleibt ein Einzelfall. Mit etwas gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme, sollten alle Beteiligten, rund um unsere Trails, gut miteinander auskommen. Meine Erfahrungen in den letzten Monaten, sind diesbezüglich jedenfalls sehr positiv.

Nächstes Mal hake ich nach und recherchiere erst mal, wenn mir einer wieder so eine Story auftischt, bevor ich hier die Pferde scheu mache.


----------



## surftigresa (5. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mich hat es beruflich unter der Woche von Köln nach Würzburg verschlagen. Fahrt ihr momentan noch Abends irgendwelche Feierabendrunden, bei denen ich mich mal anschliessen könnte?
Oder habt ihr alternativ vielleicht einen guten Tip, wo ich fahren kann? Ich habe zwar diesen Chat mal grob durchsucht, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Trailbeschreibungen von den ersten Seiten noch aktuell sind. Gibt es die Trails noch?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar 
Viele Grüsse,
Melli


----------



## rebirth (5. Oktober 2018)

'ne std. entfernt könnt ich dir was anbieten..


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Oktober 2018)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mich hat es beruflich unter der Woche von Köln nach Würzburg verschlagen. Fahrt ihr momentan noch Abends irgendwelche Feierabendrunden, bei denen ich mich mal anschliessen könnte?
> Oder habt ihr alternativ vielleicht einen guten Tip, wo ich fahren kann? Ich habe zwar diesen Chat mal grob durchsucht, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Trailbeschreibungen von den ersten Seiten noch aktuell sind. Gibt es die Trails noch?
> ...


Servus Melli  Donnerstag 18uhr ist Fixer Termin vom Würzburg Riders Ev.
Startpunkt wird auf Facebook bekannt gegeben
ich würds mal Enduro nennen
ansonsten ist immer irgendwer am Fahren
Trails bzw Segment  findest du auch auf Strava
Kannst mich auch per PN anschreiben


----------



## tgs (5. Oktober 2018)

Das letzte Stück vom Toom Trail ist leider schon wieder nicht mehr fahrbar, weil Bäume gefällt wurden.

Das leidige Thema hat sich aber bald erledigt....., denn es stehen keine Bäume mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (5. Oktober 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Servus Melli  Donnerstag 18uhr ist Fixer Termin vom Würzburg Riders Ev.
> Startpunkt wird auf Facebook bekannt gegeben
> ich würds mal Enduro nennen
> ansonsten ist immer irgendwer am Fahren
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Tips! Donnerstag passt bei mir nicht immer, aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen. Enduro ist genau mein Ding.
Vielleicht fährt ja jemand mal an einem anderen Wochentag und mag mir Bescheid geben.... immer gerne 

@rebirth, wenn Du in Richtung Frankfurt wohnst, könnte ich es mit meinem Heimweg verbinden. Ansonsten ist es leider für nach Feierabend zu weit weg. Aber auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für das Angebot!


----------



## NoBseHz (2. Dezember 2018)

servus,

bin neu nach Wü gezogen und suche Trails, die man mit XC/Enduro fahren kann. Die Berge um Wü rum sind ja nicht besonders hoch und eher weit verstreut, wie schaut es denn aus? 

Gibt es regelmäßige Treffs? So irgendwo zwischen Feierabendrunde und Vereinsausfahrt? 

Bin leider leicht verstrahlt, weil ich 4 Jahre in Freiburg war, dort kann man praktisch nix anderes außer Trails fahren


----------



## solo010 (3. Dezember 2018)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> bin neu nach Wü gezogen und suche Trails, die man mit XC/Enduro fahren kann. Die Berge um Wü rum sind ja nicht besonders hoch und eher weit verstreut, wie schaut es denn aus?
> 
> ...



Die Würzburg Rider e. V. veranstalten / fahren weitgehend jeden Donnerstag Abend (derzeit Nightride) und Samstag früh gegen 11 Uhr. Der Treffpunkt wird immer auf Facebook bekannt gegeben. Da kann man sich im Prinzip ranhängen.


----------



## Goshira (3. Dezember 2018)

Mittwochs ist Mountainbiketreff der RSG Würzburg, Treffpunkt ist an der Sankt Bruno Kirche im Steinbachtal um 18 Uhr


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die Infos; für 2019 muss ich dann angreifen. Guten Rursch!


----------



## zymnokxx (13. März 2019)

Frage in die Runde: War jemand letztlich auf den Trails, die im Rahmen der Landesgartenschau angelegt wurden? Werden die, weil es ja eine offiziele Strecke ist, gepflegt, oder sich selbst überlassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (13. März 2019)

Die werden gepflegt. Der eine Trail  (also nicht der wo am Tierheim vorbei geht) is auch aktuell gesperrt. Die Zufahrten sind auch mit Bauzäunen zugestellt.


----------



## zymnokxx (13. März 2019)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> Die werden gepflegt. Der eine Trail  (also nicht der wo am Tierheim vorbei geht) is auch aktuell gesperrt. Die Zufahrten sind auch mit Bauzäunen zugestellt.


danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wäre nett, wenn hier jemand bekannt gibt, wenn sie wieder offen sind.


----------



## fffoxhunter (13. März 2019)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wäre nett, wenn hier jemand bekannt gibt, wenn sie wieder offen sind.


Ende März (31.03.) stand glaub ich auf den Schildern die an manchen Wegmarkierungen angebracht wurden.


----------



## surftigresa (13. März 2019)

Richtig, bis 31.03. gesperrt, das gilt auch für den, der am Tierheim vorbei geht.
Zusätzlich bauen sie auch an zwei neuen kurzen Stücken dort


----------



## huzzel (16. März 2019)

Was tut sich denn in Höchberg an der Brücke der B27 (am Radweg zwischen Höchberg und Waldbüttelbrunn)? Bauen da BMX'ler oder MTB'ler?


----------



## böser_wolf (16. März 2019)

Vereinsgelände  Würzburg Riders Ev 
Pumptrack  Sprünge usw


----------



## Keepiru (17. Mai 2019)

Geht einer von euch morgen Vormittag/Mittag fahren und hat Lust mich mitzunehmen? 
Ich bin mal wieder meine Eltern besuchen....


----------



## fffoxhunter (14. Juli 2019)

Gerade entdeckt!









						Eröffnung des neuen Mountainbike-Parcours
					

Noch sind nicht alle Arbeiten für den neuen Mountainbike-Trainingsparcours abgeschlossen  doch die Verantwortlichen hoffen, bis zur Eröffnung am Sonntag, 21. Juli, startklar zu sein. Das geht aus einer Pressemitteilung hervor.




					www.mainpost.de
				




Ist ja in der "Umgebung".


----------



## Keepiru (23. Juli 2019)

Ich bin wiedermal in Würzburg.... Wenn jemand morgen eine Feierabendrunde fährt und Lust hat mich mitzunehmen, bitte melden! Zusammen fährt es sich immer besser.


----------



## huzzel (10. August 2019)

Achtung, der Autobahntrail ist gerade nur sehr schwer passierbar. In dem Bereich werden gerade die dürren Buchen gefällt. Von "die Bäume liegen neben dem Trail" bis "der Trail ist unter den Ästen kaum zu erkennen" ist alles dabei. Und das habe ist feststellen müssen, als ich die Trail das erste Mal mit meinem Sohn gefahren bin. 

So wie es aussiht, wird es wohl auch noch ein wenig dauern, bis die fertig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker_1980 (14. September 2019)

huzzel schrieb:


> Achtung, der Autobahntrail ist gerade nur sehr schwer passierbar. In dem Bereich werden gerade die dürren Buchen gefällt. Von "die Bäume liegen neben dem Trail" bis "der Trail ist unter den Ästen kaum zu erkennen" ist alles dabei. Und das habe ist feststellen müssen, als ich die Trail das erste Mal mit meinem Sohn gefahren bin.
> 
> So wie es aussiht, wird es wohl auch noch ein wenig dauern, bis die fertig sind.


Ist der Trail denn mittlerweile wieder befahrbar?


----------



## Lucinator (14. September 2019)

Ja.
Nicht so toll wie vorher, aber absteigen muss man nicht.
Um die Mittagszeit eiere ich da auch wieder durch.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. September 2019)

Lucinator schrieb:


> Ja.
> Nicht so toll wie vorher, aber absteigen muss man nicht.
> Um die Mittagszeit eiere ich da auch wieder durch.


woran liegt es?


----------



## Lucinator (14. September 2019)

Bin es eben gefahren. Geht wieder ganz gut. Aber ein bisschen Geäst liegt noch rum.


----------



## CHausK (14. September 2019)

Danke für die Info/das Update


----------



## ducarion (15. September 2019)

Ich muss mich hier kurz melden, finde dazu sonst nichts:

Ich bin seit 13 Jahren nicht mehr MTB gefahren, also quasi Anfänger, und suche nach Trails wo ich erstmal mein Rad etwas kennenlernen kann bzw meiner Freundin erste Singletrails mal zeigen könnte. Wo in der Würzburger Gegend sollte ich da suchen?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## CHausK (15. September 2019)

ducarion schrieb:


> Ich muss mich hier kurz melden, finde dazu sonst nichts:
> 
> Ich bin seit 13 Jahren nicht mehr MTB gefahren, also quasi Anfänger, und suche nach Trails wo ich erstmal mein Rad etwas kennenlernen kann bzw meiner Freundin erste Singletrails mal zeigen könnte. Wo in der Würzburger Gegend sollte ich da suchen?
> 
> Danke im Vorraus



Schaut auch mal oberhalb von Eisingen um, das finde ich für Anfänger perfekt  Geht beim Aldi die Betonstraße rein und dann unten im Wald gleich links rein. Da kann man sich gut mit dem Rad vertraut machen und sich rantasten...


----------



## Lucinator (21. September 2019)

Also hier lesen definitiv nicht nur Pro-Mountainbiker mit!

Gestern wollte ich den Zubringertrail Spargelhütte bis Autobahntrail fahren: Kurz nach meinem Update, dass hier wieder frei ist, wurden gezielt Bäume gefällt, um den Abschnitt hinter der Spargelhütte wieder unbefahrbar zu machen.
An solche Zufälle glaube ich nicht. 

Schade, dann bringt der Austausch hier das Gegenteil, wenn der Förster/Anti-MTB'ler  mitliest.


----------



## freeflohrider (21. September 2019)

Lucinator schrieb:


> Also hier lesen definitiv nicht nur Pro-Mountainbiker mit!
> 
> Gestern wollte ich den Zubringertrail Spargelhütte bis Autobahntrail fahren: Kurz nach meinem Update, dass hier wieder frei ist, wurden gezielt Bäume gefällt, um den Abschnitt hinter der Spargelhütte wieder unbefahrbar zu machen.
> An solche Zufälle glaube ich nicht.
> ...


Der erntet also gezielt Bäume um dich zu ärgern? Das ist doch Quatsch. Die Forstbetriebe sind ökonomische Unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (21. September 2019)

Das habe ich heute auch festgestellt, dass die Abschnitte hinter der Spargelhütte teilweise blockiert sind.
Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass das absichtlich passiert ist bzw. Gezielt um hier die Leute zu ärgern...


----------



## böser_wolf (22. September 2019)

Die machen ihre Arbeit mehr nicht 
Dauert jetzt bis das Holz weg ist und dann muss man halt schauen was zu tun ist


----------



## Goshira (23. September 2019)

die sind seit mehreren  Wochen in der Ecke am Fällen, weil dort viele Bäume vertrocknet sind 
aber dort auf den Trails latscht auch oft einer herum der in Kurven und schwierigen Stellen Äste auf den Boden legt


----------



## NoBseHz (24. September 2019)

ducarion schrieb:


> Ich muss mich hier kurz melden, finde dazu sonst nichts:
> 
> Ich bin seit 13 Jahren nicht mehr MTB gefahren, also quasi Anfänger, und suche nach Trails wo ich erstmal mein Rad etwas kennenlernen kann bzw meiner Freundin erste Singletrails mal zeigen könnte. Wo in der Würzburger Gegend sollte ich da suchen?
> 
> Danke im Vorraus




Hi, ich kann euch gerne mal mitnehmen, Trails zeigen im Bereich Steinbachtal / Höchberg, die paar m Trail ums LGS Gelände und rund um den M-Weg und wieder zurück auf der anderen Main-Seite. Dazu müsstet ihr zwischen 1 bis 3h Zeit mitbringen und gute Laune. Ich freue mich auch immer über neue Trails, da ich erst seit einem Jahr hier wohne ;-)

Schreib mir aber keine Nachricht hier, das kommt zu spät an, schreib mir ne Mail an [email protected] wenn du Bock hast. Kurzbeschreibung zu mir: Fahrtechnisch okay, schnell früher mal und Hauptsache Spaß nach Feierabend! Gerne auch mit Kollegen mit Motor dabei, das mir egal!


----------



## lagotrail (21. Januar 2020)

Hallo MTB Freunde,

am Samstag habe ich vor die folgende Komoot Tour zu fahren.

*Wurzeltrail – Fürstentrail an der Autobahn Runde von Eisingen*

Jetzt habe ich die Frage, ob die ganzen trails noch befahrbar sind, da ich in dem thread schon Verschiedenes gelesen habe.
*Waldschrat-Spalier Singletrail
Hammer Trails Nähe Steinbruch
KrackeNest
Steinbruch Höchberg
Wurzeltrail
Rumpelstilzchen Rampe
Fürstentrail an der Autobahn*

Viele Grüße

lagotrail


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Januar 2020)

Lustig das die Trails auf Komot anders heißen wie auf Strava 
Fahrbar dürfte alles sein 
Früh angefronen ,Mittags ehr schlammig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (21. Januar 2020)

Lustig das die Trails auf Komot anders heißen wie auf Strava 
Fahrbar dürfte alles sein 
Früh gefroren  ,Mittags ehr schlammig


----------



## Seppl- (21. Januar 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Lustig das die Trails auf Komot anders heißen wie auf Strava


in Schweft a so...


----------



## CHausK (21. Januar 2020)

Wobei die Trails im Steinbachtal kürzlich so aufgeweicht und schon zerfahren waren, dass es nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht hat.
Und die Trails oben an der Spargelbude (also ab Toom/Rewe-Trail bis zum Waldparkplatz) waren neulich von den Holzfällern blockiert. Keine Ahnung wie es da aktuell aussieht...


----------



## lagotrail (21. Januar 2020)

schlammig ist besser als abgesperrt. 
Hoffe es sind keine Holzfäller da am WE.
Wann ist endlich Samstag


----------



## Highsider84 (21. Januar 2020)

lagotrail schrieb:


> schlammig ist besser als abgesperrt.
> Hoffe es sind keine Holzfäller da am WE.
> Wann ist endlich Samstag



Das man dabei aber die Trails kaputt fährt juckt ja keinen...
Solang andere die Pflege/Instandhaltung übernehmen is alles gut ?

Gerade heute wieder im Wald gesehen das an einem Trail den ich erst kürzlich "geschaffen" habe, und der noch recht weich ist, meine gut sichtbare Blockade mit Ästen entfernt wurde.
Aber is ja egal es kümmern sich ja andere...


----------



## tgs (12. Februar 2020)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> ...
> Gerade heute wieder im Wald gesehen das an einem Trail den ich erst kürzlich "geschaffen" habe, ...


Welchen Trail hast Du denn angelegt? Gib mir bitte mal einen Tipp.

Ich habe auf "alten" Trails (die ich mitgebaut habe) Äste weggeräumt. Die lagen aber eher in der Mitte, als im Einstieg.

Leider gibt es immer wieder(noch) s.g. "Trailverbesserer", die an bestehenden Trails herumpfuschen... Aber, ich will mich nicht mehr aufregen,...denn in letzter Zeit sind einige, sehr schöne neue Trails entstanden. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wer die Erbauer sind, trotzdem: Respekt!


----------



## Farrad_Klingl (11. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

nach wie vor gibt es geruechte dass im Steinbachtal Wuerzburg Seile gegen MTB'ler gespannt werden. ist da was dran?

lg
Alex


----------



## reblaus_MSP (11. April 2020)

Ich bin vorgestern dort einiges gefahren und habe nichts dergleichen bemerkt.
Top Verhältnisse, keine quer liegenden Bäume, nichts zugewachsen


----------



## böser_wolf (11. April 2020)

Farrad_Klingl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> nach wie vor gibt es geruechte dass im Steinbachtal Wuerzburg Seile gegen MTB'ler gespannt werden. ist da was dran?
> 
> ...


Hab ich weder was davon gehört noch irgendwas gesehn 
auch keiner aus unsere recht großen WhatsApp Gruppe


----------



## Biker_1980 (11. April 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Hab ich weder was davon gehört noch irgendwas gesehn
> auch keiner aus unsere recht großen WhatsApp Gruppe


Weis denn jemand warum der Dirty Heri Trail gesperrt ist? Kann man denn der WhatsApp Gruppe beitreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (11. April 2020)

Biker_1980 schrieb:


> Dirty Heri Trail


Teil vom LGS Trail?? evt wegen Corona  wie zb Eibelstadt


----------



## Biker_1980 (11. April 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Teil vom LGS Trail?? evt wegen Corona  wie zb Eibelstadt


Ja genau vom LGS Trail. Habe auch schon gehört das da evtl Holz gemacht wird hinterm Tierheim?? Wie ist das denn mit der Whatsapp Gruppe?


----------



## böser_wolf (11. April 2020)

Würzburg Riders Ausfahrt mitfahren,dann überlegen ob man der Schlangengrube beitreten will


----------



## Biker_1980 (11. April 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Würzburg Riders Ausfahrt mitfahren,dann überlegen ob man der Schlangengrube beitreten will


Was ist denn die Schlangengrube??


----------



## böser_wolf (11. April 2020)

Biker_1980 schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Schlangengrube??


besagte WhatsApp Gruppe


----------



## Lorenzg (5. Mai 2020)

weis jemand wie es jetzt nach dem gewissen vorfall im hexenbruch aussieht? bzw weitergeht?

https://www.mainpost.de/regional/wu..._ref=http://instagram.com/&wt_t=1588320042004


----------



## CHausK (5. Mai 2020)

Wie es halt immer ist: Wenn es die Leute übertreiben mit dem Bauen, dann kommt es halt mal wieder zu einer derartigen Diskussion.
Aber so eine Diskussion kann ja durchaus auch fruchtbar sein, wenn Sie sachlich geführt wird.
Allerdings sind Punkte wie Haftungsfrage oder Zerstörung im Normalfall kein großes Thema, weil ja eigentlich bereits juristisch geklärt.
Da geht es dann eher um Störung des Wildes (seltsammerweise aber nicht durch Trailrunner oder Spaziergänger) oder um "Baumaßnahmen".
Für letzteres sollte dann halt wirklich ein Verein gegründet und ein "legales" und durch den VErein gepflegtes Angebot geschaffen werden, siehe z.B. die Trails in Eibelstadt.
Aber einfach irgendwo etwas bauen und dann aufregen wenn es "auffliegt" ist halt schon sehr naiv und blauäugig...


----------



## Goshira (6. Mai 2020)

wenn man einen Bikepark ins Naturschutzgebiet buddelt muss man sich nicht wundern wenns Probleme gibt, es ist halt wieder Scheisse fuer alle andern Wuerzburger Biker


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Mai 2020)

Liebe Bike-Community,

wie einige vielleicht schon mitbekommen haben stehen wir, die Würzburg Riders e.V., in Kontakt mit den Staatsforsten. Auslöser war die Trailschließung des Steinbruchs Höchberg und seit einigen Tagen auch der Jumpline (Steige). Den Chef der Staatsforsten kennen wir bereits seit der Planung eines legalen Dirtspots in Oberdürrbach und er ist ein sehr aufgeschlossener Mensch gegenüber uns Bikern. Sein Ziel, sowie das des Amts für Ernährung, Landwirtschaften und Forsten ist es mehr legale Angebote zu schaffen. Michi aka Veloprotz und wir waren die Tage zum Ortstermin im Steinbruch. Hier wird jetzt bis Ende Juni geprüft ob eine teilweise legale Nutzung inklusive den Jumps möglich ist. Weiterhin sollen mittelfristig weitere Spots entstehen, die auch die anderen Nutzergruppen (Trail- und Endurobiker) ansprechen.

Wenn alles gut läuft und die Stadt Würzburg Zeit findet die Verträge zu unterschreiben wird es in den nächsten Monaten einen ersten legalen Dirtspot geben, der als Leuchtturmprojekt von den Bayerischen Staatsforsten angesehen wird, das heißt ein Auftakt ist für weitere legale Strecken.

Wichtig ist im Moment, dass ihr in die Community tragt, dass wir gerne gemeinsam mit allen die Lust haben legale Strecken schaffen wollen. Unser Kooperationsverein TSV Eibelstadt (Flowtrail Eibelstadt) sitzt neben Michi Veloprotz schon mit im Boot. Bitte achtet darauf, dass an den Hotspots (Steige, Steinbruch) keine Sperrbänder abgerissen werden und keine neuen Baumaßnahmen vorgenommen werden. Dadurch können wir unseren guten Willen signalisieren! Bitte tragt das in die breite Würzburger Bikewelt. Spätestens Ende Juni wissen wir mehr.

Zum Schluss - wer sich gerne an dem Projekt beteiligen will gibt einfach Bescheid, ihr werdet sofort mit eingebunden. Für weitere Informationen besucht unsere Kanäle (Instagram und Facebook) oder werdet Mitglied in der Whatsapp Gruppe https://chat.whatsapp.com/FrTA2Khm6aALYXqqMCGOYZ . Natürlich freuen wir uns auch immer über Vereinsmitglieder die mit uns gemeinsam das Projekt Mountainbiken in und um Würzburg voranbringen.

Viele Grüße
Würzburg Riders e.V., Flowtrail Eibelstadt, Michi Veloprotz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (14. Mai 2020)

Sehr guter Ansatz!
Und Dialog und "Miteinander" ist immer die beste Lösung!
Hoffe die Leute haltens ich dran und torpedieren das Thema nicht...


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Mai 2020)

CHausK schrieb:


> Sehr guter Ansatz!
> Und Dialog und "Miteinander" ist immer die beste Lösung!
> Hoffe die Leute haltens ich dran und torpedieren das Thema nicht...


das hoffen wir auch 
du kannst es gerne in deinem Freundeskreis teilen


----------



## CHausK (14. Mai 2020)

Das mache ich, der ist aber nicht besonders groß  
Die besagten Ecken befahren wir aber eh eher selten. Und bauen, etc. tun wir auch nichts, dafür sind wir schon viel zu alt...
Aber ich gebe das dennoch gerne weiter!


----------



## reblaus_MSP (14. Mai 2020)

CHausK schrieb:


> Das mache ich, der ist aber nicht besonders groß  [...]


... und nicht die Zielgruppe der Jumpline, ja 

Auf jedenfall erstmal gute News, wenn man Geduld mit bringt.

Habe mir schon gedacht dass das in Oberdürrbach irgendwas genehmigtes sein muss so groß wie dort gebaut wurde und von den umliegenden Waldarbeiten konsequent nicht berührt wurde


----------



## zymnokxx (14. Mai 2020)

Guter Ansatz. Schade, dass ihr nur über WhatsApp / Facebook kommuniziert - da bin ich dann systembedingt nicht dabei.


----------



## Bubba-Gump (14. Mai 2020)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (14. Mai 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz. Schade, dass ihr nur über WhatsApp / Facebook kommuniziert - da bin ich dann systembedingt nicht dabei.


Instagram wär auch noch möglich 
Facebook und  WhatsApp haben die meisten 
Email an die Würzburg Riders geht auch 
Oder PN an mich 
Ich werde Neuigkeiten auch hier Posten


----------



## huzzel (15. Mai 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Instagram wär auch noch möglich
> Facebook und  WhatsApp haben die meisten



Kommt alles von der gleichen Bude und deshalb habe ich es auch nicht 

BTW: Ist Eibelstadt wieder offen?


----------



## freeflohrider (15. Mai 2020)

huzzel schrieb:


> Kommt alles von der gleichen Bude und deshalb habe ich es auch nicht
> 
> BTW: Ist Eibelstadt wieder offen?


Wenn genug Bedarf ist können wir auch noch eine Threema oder Signalgruppe machen ?
Würde die Infos dann grad kopieren.


----------



## huzzel (15. Mai 2020)

Bin aber bei Wire


----------



## freeflohrider (15. Mai 2020)

huzzel schrieb:


> Bin aber bei Wire


Das wird nichts ?


----------



## Biker_1980 (15. Mai 2020)

Weis jemand wann Eibelstadt eröffnet, viele Flowtrails haben ja schon offen?


----------



## Seppl- (15. Mai 2020)

Biker_1980 schrieb:


> Weis jemand wann Eibelstadt eröffnet, viele Flowtrails haben ja schon offen?


es ist offen


----------



## zymnokxx (16. Mai 2020)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Wenn genug Bedarf ist können wir auch noch eine Threema oder Signalgruppe machen ?
> Würde die Infos dann grad kopieren.


Bei Threema bin ich dabei.... Wird vermutlich dann ein Zwiegespräch bleiben


----------



## freeflohrider (16. Mai 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Bei Threema bin ich dabei.... Wird vermutlich dann ein Zwiegespräch bleiben


Wer weiß. Irgendwann muss man mal anfangen ?


----------



## mtb-scout59 (20. Mai 2020)

Leider sind durch die gelaufenen  Aktionen die normalen Trails im Unter/Oberdürrbacher Wald von den  Staatsforsten mit Holzverschlag (ich nehme an Bewusst) blockiert.  Wer weiß bis wann da wieder aufgeräumt wird? 
Mtb-scout59


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeflohrider (20. Mai 2020)

mtb-scout59 schrieb:


> Leider sind durch die gelaufenen  Aktionen die normalen Trails im Unter/Oberdürrbacher Wald von den  Staatsforsten mit Holzverschlag (ich nehme an Bewusst) blockiert.  Wer weiß bis wann da wieder aufgeräumt wird?
> Mtb-scout59


Es gab in dem ganzen Gebiet einen Holzeinschlag. Nach Wegerecht ist es für die Forsten sogar heikel wenn sie sichtbare Wege mit Holz zulegen. Das kommt da bald wieder raus und hat mit der Legalisierung nichts zu tun.


----------



## mtb-scout59 (23. Mai 2020)

Ich fahre seit 1995 MTB und wohne in Oberdürrbach. Die Staatsforsten haben alle Trails unterhalb und neben der Kaserne mit Baumwurf blockiert. Das ist für normale Biker schlecht. Wann räumen die Staatsforsten da auf.
Es trifft an dieser Stelle nicht nur die Radfahrer, da diese Pfade auch gerne von Wanderern und Reiter/innen benutzt werden. Übrigens erste Baumassnahmen gab es in dem "fast offiziellen Waldstück" schon 2012.


----------



## tgs (23. Mai 2020)

Mittlerweile wurde ich von einigen Bekannten angesprochen, die mit Mountainbiken zwar nichts zu tun haben, aber den Artikel über die "Dirttrack" Strecke in der Zeitung gelesen haben.
Offensichtlich setzen "Aussenstehende" mittlerweile Mountainbiken mit Dirttrack, Rampen und Anlieger bauen, sowie Flow oder Gravitytrail gleich. So hat es jedenfalls für mich den Anschein, ebenso verhält es sich bei den Themen der Legalisierung von MTB Strecken.
Grundsätzlich finde ich es sehr gut, dass sich Mountainbiker engagieren, organisieren und den Dialog mit den Waldbesitzern suchen. Gerne unterstütze ich solche Aktivitäten, um meinen Sport legal und ohne Konfrontation betreiben zukönnen.
Aber in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung, geht es meiner Meinung nach fast ausschliesslich um angelegte MTB Strecken, mit künstlichen Elementen... Will denn aktuell tatsächlich die Mehrheit der Mountainbiker auf diesen künstlichen Strecken unterwegs sein? Oder ist das (bis jetzt) nur eine relativ kleine (vor allem junge) Gruppe?
Mountainbiken, wie ich es liebe und betreibe, findet auf schmalen, naturbelassenen, abwechslungsreichen und auch technisch anspruchsvollen Wegen (wg. Steinen, Wurzeln, umgefallener Bäume und steilem Gelände) statt.
Viele dieser Trails, die ich kenne, "stören" im Grunde doch niemanden. Die Natur wird nur minimal durch einen schmalen Pfad beeinträchtigt und das Wild hat sich manchmal schon so an die "gefahrlosen" Mountainbiker gewöhnt, dass es schon gar nicht mehr wirklich flüchtet. Wenn es da nicht ein paar andersdenkende Jäger gäbe, wäre doch alles in friedlicher Ordnung, oder? Ausserdem verteilen sich die Biker, Wanderer, Crossläufer und Reiter, welche die Trails ebenfalls nutzen, bei einem entsprechend grossem Wegenetz.
Ich finde es super, wenn Gespräche mit Behörden und Waldbesitzern geführt werden, die dann hoffentlich ein positives Ergebnis haben. Ein Bedarf an künstlich gestalteten MTB Strecken besteht ja ohne Zweifel.
Dennoch will ich nicht auf ein paar Strecken und KM zum Mountainbiken beschränkt werden, weil diese offiziell erlaubt sind. Und wenn ich keine Drops, Anlieger und Tables fahren will oder kann?
Es gibt also auch in Zukunft noch reichlich Gesprächsbedarf über die Legalisierung naturbelassener Trails, die ohne Baumassnahmen und Rodungen entstanden sind.


----------



## tgs (31. Mai 2020)

So viel zum Thema "Staatsforsten", sonstige Waldbesitzer & Co.:






Hierbei handelt es sich um den Ausgang an der Unterführung der B27 des Trails im Waldstück von Höchberg Richtung Eisingen.
Zumindest das untere Trailstück verlief in dem Graben neben der Bundesstraße, mit einer 40 cm breiten Spur und ohne Beeinträchtigung für irgend jemanden oder irgend etwas. Jetzt ist die Spur 400 cm breit und ein Ort der Verwüstung...., wie an so vielen anderen Stellen.... Es soll mir nur als Beispiel dienen.
Ich lasse mir von niemanden erzählen, dass dies zwingend notwendig war und unbedingt erforderlich. Für mich ist das ein eindeutiges Statement des Forstbetriebs/Forstamt: Hier kommt ihr nicht mehr rein! Der Wald gehört uns und wir machen, was wir wollen.
Solange die aktuelle "Waldmafia" am Ruder ist, glaube ich nicht, dass sich grundsätzlich etwas ändern wird. Eine Duldung für uns MTBer wird es mit den ewig Gestigen, uneinsichtigen und egoistischen "Waldbaronen" nicht geben. Zumindest in meinem MTB Leben nicht mehr.
Bei allem Zuspruch für die aktuellen Gespräche mit den Staatsforsten und wer sonst noch mitreden will. Das ist doch vor deren Seite nur pseudo, kein wirkliches Verständnis und eigentlich ist es der "Gegenseite" ja auch nur lästig. Wir MTBer sind die Zecken in ihrem Fell. Ansonsten gäbe es die demonstrativen Aktionen der Forstbetriebe (oder wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist) nicht.
So, jetzt geht es mir wieder etwas besser. Schönes Pfingstwochenende!


----------



## OliverKaa (2. Juni 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema "Staatsforsten", sonstige Waldbesitzer & Co.:
> Anhang anzeigen 1055312
> Anhang anzeigen 1055313
> Hierbei handelt es sich um den Ausgang an der Unterführung der B27 des Trails im Waldstück von Höchberg Richtung Eisingen.
> ...


Bis dahin war ich bei Dir, der Rest ist nur noch "Verschwörungstheorie-BlahBlah".
Die Bäume sind tot & müssen raus. Das wird halt leider nicht mehr mit Pferden gemacht.
Schade um den Pfad.


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Juni 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> Das ist doch vor deren Seite nur pseudo, kein wirkliches Verständnis und eigentlich ist es der "Gegenseite" ja auch nur lästig. Wir MTBer sind die Zecken in ihrem Fell.


Komisch die Gespräche mit dem Forstamt haben auch den Dirtspot in Oberdürrbach zur(fast) Legalität gebracht oder Eibelstadt der Flowtrail
Das wäre ohne Gespräche mit den Staatsforsten und der Stadt nicht möglich gewesen 
Scheinbar sind die doch nicht so anti wie du es darstellst 

Du kannst dich in den Dialog gerne einbringen


----------



## tgs (3. Juni 2020)

Mein letzter Beitrag war sicher nicht objektiv, sondern eher emotional subjektiv und aus spontanem Frust heraus entstanden. Mir blutet einfach das Herz, wenn ich die Schneisen sehe, die durch schweres Gerät verursacht wurden. Ich kann oft nicht verstehen, warum jetzt gerade da eine Rückegasse sein muss, wo doch ein paar Meter weiter bereits eine besteht. Das sieht für mich dann halt so aus, als wäre das mit purer Absicht geschehen, nur weil da ein Trail oder Wanderweg (siehe Naturdenkmal zw. Eisingen und Waldbüttelbrunn) verlaufen ist.
Mir ist durchaus bekannt und bewusst, dass es viele geschädigte, abgestorbene Bäume gibt, die gefällt werden müssen. Das kommt für die “normale" Forstwirtschaft noch hinzu.
Trotzdem empfinde ich das Vorgehen dabei als rücksichtslos und kann keinerlei Bemühungen erkennen, das Ganze nur etwas verträglicher zu gestalten. Mit Verschwörungstheorien hat das mal gar nichts zu tun!
Wer noch nie einen naturbelassenen Trail angelegt hat, der dann durch eine Havesterspur zerzört wurde, kann das wahrscheinlich nicht nachempfinden. Viele denken sich wahrscheinlich "schade, dann fahre ich halt woanders".
Mich persönlich interessieren “gebaute" MTB Strecken nicht und ich habe zu diesem Thema schon alles gesagt. Als Skitouren Geher engagiere ich mich ja auch nur bedingt in Gesprächen der Lift- und Skipistenbetreiber.


----------



## Deleted 360060 (4. Juni 2020)

Mal etwas zusätzliches zum Thema:









						BUND Naturschutz: Kein illegales Mountainbiking im Wald!
					

Ohne Rücksicht geht es nicht – auch in den heimischen Wäldern. Ein besonderer Dorn im Auge ist dem BUND Naturschutz deshalb der Umgang von Bikern, die vermehrt illegale Strecken in und um Würzburg nutzen. „Unser Wald erfüllt zahlreiche Funktionen: Er wird forstwirtschaftlich genutzt, dient dem...




					www.wuerzburgerleben.de


----------



## CHausK (4. Juni 2020)

Das hatte ich gestern (hier https://www.radiogong.com/radio-gong-lokalnachrichten/?artikel=64324) auch gesehen und fand das durchaus interessant:
Wir Biker stören/bedrohen also die Tiere und die Artenvielfalt, die anderen "Waldnutzer" wie Spaziergänger, Jogger, Reiter, Gassigeher, etc. also nicht? Und von der Forstwirtschaft und den hinterlassenen Spuren will ich erst gar nicht anfangen...
Dazu noch der Verweis auf das Unfallrisiko: also ich höre tatsächlich höchst selten mal von tatsächlichen Zusammenstößen von Bikern mit Fußgängern, Joggern, etc. 
Da wird also wieder mal ordentlich pauschalisiert und theoretisiert.
Insofern kann ich (!) das nur bedingt ernst nehmen...

*Allerdings:* durch den zunehmenden "Bau-Trieb" mancher Biker rückt das alles (wieder mal) vermehrt in den Fokus und da kommt dann leider nur selten etwas Gutes dabei heraus...
Insofern sollten sich manche wirklich gut überlegen, ob so ein "gebauter" Trail  wirklich notwendig ist...
Da bin ich ganz bei @tgs: ein natürlicher Trail hat doch viel mehr Charme und für den Rest gibt es ja z.B. Eibelstadt.

P.S.: scheinbar bin ich schon zu alt, aber was sind denn "Loops"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (4. Juni 2020)

Ich bin selbst Mitglied im BUND, stehe sonst immer 100% hinter deren Aktionen, aber die Pressemitteilung hat mich wirklich aufgeregt. Dem BUND-Vorsitzenden der Kreisgruppe Würzburg habe ich bereits eine Mail geschrieben, dass MTB-Bashing nicht angebracht ist.


----------



## CHausK (4. Juni 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Dem BUND-Vorsitzenden der Kreisgruppe Würzburg habe ich bereits eine Mail geschrieben, dass MTB-Bashing nicht angebracht ist.


Danke dafür!
Es wird deswegen sicher keine neue Pressemitteilung mit einer Richtigstellung rausgehen, aber vielleicht überlegt man das nächste mal vorher etwas besser...


----------



## mtb-scout59 (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
Zum Thema  Dirttrails im Oberdürrbacher Wald und weiterhin verblockte uralt Trails. Ich bin gerade zwischen den Unwetterwarnungen mal zu den o.g. Trails gejoggt. Die Staatsforsten legen jetzt wie einst beim Autobahntrail Bäume quer über die Pfade. Habe mir dann mal die inoffizielle Dirtstrecke angesehen und dort einen Vater mit Sohn (10+) und Freunden getroffen die auch nur geguckt haben. Ich möchte mir kein Urteil über die Schwere  der Sprünge erlauben aber einfach ist dieses Gelände nicht. Als ich die Haftungsfrage ansprach bekam ich die Antwort ich solle nicht so kleinlich sein. "Wenn jemand im Straßenverkehr stürzt wäre die Haftungsfrage auch geklärt". Ich habe dann nicht weiter diskutiert. Ich finde es gut das es solche Möglichkeiten für die Kinder und Jugendliche  gibt und bin beeindruckt wenn da gesprungen und gehüpft wird. Aber wer hält den Kopf hin wenn was passiert.


----------



## Bubba-Gump (15. Juni 2020)

...


----------



## Lothar2 (15. Juni 2020)

mtb-scout59 schrieb:


> Aber wer hält den Kopf hin wenn was passiert.



Warum soll dafür überhaupt jemand den Kopf hinhalten? Dieser Mist mit der Haftung Dritter geht mir mächtig auf den Senkel. Es gehört mal eindeutig geklärt, dass in Wald und Flur die Nutzer von Wegen und Pfaden rein eigenverantwortlich handeln. Ausgenommen natürlich vorsätzlich angelegte "Fallen".


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Juni 2020)

mtb-scout59 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Zum Thema  Dirttrails im Oberdürrbacher Wald und weiterhin verblockte uralt Trails. Ich bin gerade zwischen den Unwetterwarnungen mal zu den o.g. Trails gejoggt. Die Staatsforsten legen jetzt wie einst beim Autobahntrail Bäume quer über die Pfade. Habe mir dann mal die inoffizielle Dirtstrecke angesehen und dort einen Vater mit Sohn (10+) und Freunden getroffen die auch nur geguckt haben. Ich möchte mir kein Urteil über die Schwere  der Sprünge erlauben aber einfach ist dieses Gelände nicht. Als ich die Haftungsfrage ansprach bekam ich die Antwort ich solle nicht so kleinlich sein. "Wenn jemand im Straßenverkehr stürzt wäre die Haftungsfrage auch geklärt". Ich habe dann nicht weiter diskutiert. Ich finde es gut das es solche Möglichkeiten für die Kinder und Jugendliche  gibt und bin beeindruckt wenn da gesprungen und gehüpft wird. Aber wer hält den Kopf hin wenn was passiert.



Das Dirtjumpgelände ist kurz davor legal zu werden 
da wird das alles abgeklärt 
aber befahren der Strecke ist Eigenverantwortung  wie im Bikepark oder Trails im Wald 

Klar das sind Sprünge die man mal nicht eben so macht aber die Kids haben da eine steile Lernkurve 
Es gibt ja einige Jugendliche/Erwachsene die das richtig gut können in Würzburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aigeus (15. Juni 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> Dennoch will ich nicht auf ein paar Strecken und KM zum Mountainbiken beschränkt werden, weil diese offiziell erlaubt sind. Und wenn ich keine Drops, Anlieger und Tables fahren will oder kann?


 
Hallo TGS,

ich bin da voll bei dir. Der aktuelle Trend zu gebauten Trails ist gut und schön, aber Naturtrails sind da auch eher mein Favorit. Die Gemengelage ist in den letzten Jahren schon wirklich "interessant" geworden...

Ich kann ja den Staatsforst verstehen, was deren "Erntepolitik" betrifft: Käfer und Dürre haben dem Wald arg zugesetzt, die Stürme im letzten Herbst dann noch mehr (ich hatte zumindest den Eindruck das in diesem Frühjahr viel mehr Windbruch herumlag als in den anderen Jahren); Der Holzpreis ist am Boden. Raus aus dem Wald muß das Holz trotzdem, und da geht das dann wirtschaftlich nur mit dem Harvester. Der hat meist einen Arm, der so 10 - 12 m lang ist... Insofern braucht man zur Bearbeitung eines Gebiets Rückegassen alle 20 m. Na, und ein vorhandener Trail ist da schneller frei geräumt als von vorne beginnen... Als MTBler ärgert es mich dann aber auch, denn man hat schon manchmal den Eindruck, dass da fast mit Absicht Trails versperrt werden... Aber ich will das nicht unterstellen.
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, das wir gerade in der letzten Zeit wieder mehr negative Presse haben. Ich hab das subjektive Gefühl, das kommt auch von mehr Nutzung. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor, als ob in letzter Zeit im Wald deutlich mehr los ist. EBike und Corona haben sich da sicher gegenseitig verstärkt.

Übrigens hatte ich nach dem negativen Artikel vom 30.4. zu den Trails in Höchberg bei der Mainpost angerufen um zum einen Mal die negative / einseitige Berichterstattung aufzuzeigen (Man darf hier nicht vergessen, dass viele, die über das Biken reden und schreiben oft selbst kaum mehr als den Sonntagsausflug nach VHH auf dem Radweg am Main als "Radsport" verstehen...) und vorzuschlagen doch Mal über den Effekt des MTB Sports zu Zeiten von Corona zu berichten. Denn hier zeigt sich: Quer durch alle Alters- und Sozialschichten war und ist Biken eine willkommene Kompensation zu geschlossenen Fitnesstudios, Fussballvereinen und Schwimmhallen geworden. Wie dem auch sei, Funny fact: Meine Gesprächspartnerin bei der Main Post hat sich auch als aktive Bikerin herausgestellt. Die fand den Artikel eigentlich auch nicht lustig. Aber auf den Rückruf des ursprünglichen Verfassers warte ich noch immer...

Was die Naturtrails angeht, denke ich, das wir Biker da aber auch ein Teil des Problems sind: Wir sind einfach viel zu unorganisiert. Wir sind zwar viele und üben -jeder für sich- gern unseren Sport aus. Aber Mal ehrlich: Von aussen -also vom Nicht-Biker her- betrachtet sind wir eben ein grosser, nicht fassbarer Wattebausch.

Ich glaube schon, das man bei Forst, Stadt und Gemeinden vieles erreichen könnte. Ich habe auch gehört, dass gerade der Forst in Arnstein wirklich offen, gesprächs- und hilfsbereit ist. Aber die brauchen halt einen Ansprechpartner auf unserer Seite. Und denn gibt es für mich erkennbar nicht abseits von den wenigen Initiativen.

Also: Wie wäre es, Mal einen Verein zu gründen oder eine Unterabteilung eines bestehenden zu eröffnen? Und zwar mit dem Zweck 1.) Das Netz natürlicher Pfade in der Region Würzburg zu pflegen und auszubauen und 2.) den Mountainbikesport in der Region Mainfranken nach aussen darzustellen durch Kontaktpflege zu Behörden, Vereinen und Medien. 

Würde da jemand mitmachen? Potenzial haben wir mehr als genug in unserer Gegend. Wir müssen nur etwas daraus machen.


----------



## zymnokxx (15. Juni 2020)

Einen Verein gibt es ja schon: Die Würzburg Riders.....


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Juni 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Einen Verein gibt es ja schon: Die Würzburg Riders.....







__





						Würzburger Trailsammlung + Umgebung
					

Hallo zusammen!  nach wie vor gibt es geruechte dass im Steinbachtal Wuerzburg Seile gegen MTB'ler gespannt werden. ist da was dran?  lg Alex  Hab ich weder was davon gehört noch irgendwas gesehn  auch keiner aus unsere recht großen WhatsApp Gruppe




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## tgs (15. Juni 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Einen Verein gibt es ja schon: Die Würzburg Riders.....





böser_wolf schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich aber mit FaceBook, WhatsApp & Co. nichts zu tun habe (haben will), bleibt das eine geschlossene Gesellschaft für mich?
Ohne dieses Socialmediagezappl (und/oder persönliche Kontakte dorthin) wird es schwierig, überhaupt etwas über den Verein "Würzburg Riders e.V." zu erfahren, finde ich.


----------



## CHausK (15. Juni 2020)

Die RSG Würzburg gibt es ja beispielsweise auch noch, oder die MTB-Sparte des Sportvereins in Güntersleben, oder die Jungs, die sich um die Flowtrails in EIbelstadt kümmern. Da  gibt es also schon einige Vereine...
Komischerweise gibt es die "Probleme" ja dennoch...
Ein Verein, am besten noch ein halbwegs vernetzter mit etwas "Lobby-Arbeit" ist sicher eine gute Sache um als Ansprechpartner für diverse "Parteien" (nicht zwingen im politischen Sinne) zu agieren.

Vielleicht sollten Sich diese Vereine mal zusammenschließen und gemeinsam gegenüber der Stadt und Gemeinden auftreten, denn ich sehe da noch andere Themen:
Es gibt hier in der Gegend viele Gegenden und Ecken, in denen es Konflikte, etc. gibt. Da kann ein Verein unmöglich bei allen Themen Ansprechpartner sein. Und ob z.B. ein "Würzburger" Verein der beste Ansprechpartner für Themen mit z.B. dem Markt Höchberg ist, wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln. Die ganze Situation hat also durchaus eine gewisse Komplexität. Auch haben vielleicht bestimmte Gemeinden ganz andere Interessen und Ansichten als andere. Von verschiedenen Interessen der Waldbesitzer und der anderen Waldnutzer mal ganz zu schweigen.

Dennoch sollten sich die Mountainbiker der Region/des Landkreises irgendwie organisieren, allein schon, dass man mal sieht, wie viele Menschen diesem Sport nachgehen. Das sind ja auch Wählerstimmen, etc.
Eine derartige Lobby ist m.E. der wichtigste Schritt, also dass man da die gemeinsamen Interessen auch gemeinsam vertritt.
Aber dazu müsste man halt beispielsweise mal einen Art "Round-Table" der verschiedenen bestehenden Vereine zustande bringen und ne gemeinsame Absichtserklärung formulieren oder dann mal gemeinsam an den Landrat, bayrischen Staatsforst, o.ä. herantreten.
Sonst werden überall nur Insellösungen geschaffen, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## tgs (15. Juni 2020)

Es gibt ein Beispiel, wie es funktionieren kann, gar nicht so weit weg von uns:









						"Gallisches Dorf" in Baden-Württemberg: Das Beilsteiner Vorzeigeprojekt der Trailsurfers BW - MTB-News.de
					

Biken in Baden-Württemberg ist verboten? Die Trailsurfers BW aus Beilstein bieten das perfekte Beispiel, wie es auch anders geht.




					www.mtb-news.de
				











						Trailsurfers BW gewinnen Outdoor Award 2020 - MTB-News.de
					

Der Award wurde gewonnen! Was die Trailsurfers mit dem Schub des Preises im Rücken für diese Saison anstoßen wollen, erfahrt ihr in der Pressemitteilung.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich bin dort schon gefahren und habe einige Leute von "JonnyLove" kennengelernt. Das ist schon klasse.... und könnte als Beispiel dienen.
Einen kleinen Ausflug dort hin, um sich auszutauschen, zu biken und grillen, könnte man doch mal machen, oder?


----------



## Aigeus (15. Juni 2020)

CHausK schrieb:


> Auch haben vielleicht bestimmte Gemeinden ganz andere Interessen und Ansichten als andere. Von verschiedenen Interessen der Waldbesitzer und der anderen Waldnutzer mal ganz zu schweigen.



Ja, das stimmt. Und auch ist der Tellerrand der meisten Biker natürlich vor der eigenen Haustüre. Das "Würzburger" in z.B. Zellingen oder noch weiter weg in Karlstadt viel anschieben / erreichen ist schwer vorstellbar. Aber warum nicht ein Sektionsmodell anstreben wie z.B. beim Rhönklub oder dem DAV?!

Also in etwa: MTB Klub Mainfranken, Sektion WÜ, Sektion VHH, Sektion Zellingen, usw.

Kommunikation zu den Landkreisen, Staatsforst, Medien könnte man aus dem Dach zentral machen und dann Trailarbeit lokal. Klar ist das ein weiter Weg... Aber man müsste mal anfangen...


----------



## CHausK (15. Juni 2020)

Aigeus schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Und auch ist der Tellerrand der meisten Biker natürlich vor der eigenen Haustüre. Das "Würzburger" in z.B. Zellingen oder noch weiter weg in Karlstadt viel anschieben / erreichen ist schwer vorstellbar. Aber warum nicht ein Sektionsmodell anstreben wie z.B. beim Rhönklub oder dem DAV?!
> 
> Also in etwa: MTB Klub Mainfranken, Sektion WÜ, Sektion VHH, Sektion Zellingen, usw.
> 
> Kommunikation zu den Landkreisen, Staatsforst, Medien könnte man aus dem Dach zentral machen und dann Trailarbeit lokal. Klar ist das ein weiter Weg... Aber man müsste mal anfangen...


Bin ich komplett bei dir, aber der letzte Satz zeigt ja bereits das Dilema:
"Aber *man *müsste mal anfangen..."

Denn wer ist denn "man"? Wer gibt sich den Stress und nimmt unzählige Telefonate, Meetings, etc. in Kauf?

Edit: Oder vielleicht sollte man sich einfach dem DIMB als Sektion Mainfranken" anschließen.
Dort hat man auch die nötigen Erfahrungen, rechtlichen Infos, bestehende Lobby, etc.


----------



## Aigeus (15. Juni 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Ausflug dort hin, um sich auszutauschen, zu biken und grillen, könnte man doch mal machen, oder?


... ja, klar!

Aber viel vom "Erfolgsgeheimnis" wird auch schon unter dem Link dargestellt:

*Nachvollziehbar und langfristig ansprechbar sein*
Ein Verein hat immer mind. einen ersten und zweiten Vorsitzenden und Kassenwart (= mind. 3 Personen), ist im Vereinsregister mit Adresse eingetragen und muß mind. eine Jahreshauptversammlung abhalten. Für die anderen Parteien signalisiert das: Dort erreiche ich jemanden und zwar nachvollziehbar und wiederholbar. Lange vor Anträgen und Nutzungsverträgen schafft das Vertrauen, weil es sich eben nicht nur um eine zufällige Begegnung mit einem Biker im eigenen Wald handelt...

Das Problem ist doch oft erstmal nur ein menschliches: Es wird _ungefragt und unerklärt _genutzt. Ich bin selber Bauernsohn (aus der Rhön). Wir besitzen und bewirtschaften auch Wiesen über die Trails verlaufen. Da hat man als Bauer erstmal gar kein so grosses Problem damit. Nur hat da eben vor Urzeiten der Rhönklub mal die Anlage geklärt, damit war (meinem Opa) klar wer und warum da über seine Wiese läuft und damit ist es seit Jahrzehnten gut. Wer würde sich denn schon von ganzem Herzen darüber freuen, wenn der Nachbar auf einmal ohne jede Rücksprache täglich durch den eigenen Garten läuft?! 


*Mehrwert für die Anderen stiften*
Mal Müll aufsammeln ist ein tolles Bsp. das man halt auch Mal Mehrwert für die Nicht-Biker stiftet. Und das dann in den entsprechenden Medien publizieren schafft dann Akzeptanz.


*Sichtbarkeit herstellen*
Eines der "Grundübel" des Bikens ist ja, das wir keine dedizierte Infrastruktur brauchen... Jeder Fussballer, Handballer, Schwimmer, Turner, Tennisspieler schliesst sich einem Verein an, um Zugang zur notwendigen Infrastruktur zu bekommen und trägt so automatisch seinen Beitrag zum Unterhalt selbiger und zur Sichtbarmachung, weil es leicht fällt Mitgliederzahlen zu nennen. Wir Biker aber nutzen meist nur und sind vor allem total individuell, heterogen und unsichtbar unterwegs. Daraus nährt sich doch erst die äußere Wahrnehmung des "einsamen Trailchaoten"...


----------



## Aigeus (15. Juni 2020)

QUOTE="CHausK, post: 16676100, member: 309363"]
man müsste
[/QUOTE]
... ja, da hast du Recht. Ich muss mir da auch an die eigene Nase fassen. Bei mir ist es mit der Zeit gereift / hat es sich angestaut: Ich würde da schon mitmachen. 

Ein Anschluss an die DIMB ist eine gute, pragmatische Idee.

Wie siehts denn bei dir aus?! Bei der Gelegenheit können wir auch gleich einen "Stoll Riders Club WÜ" gründen... ;-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (15. Juni 2020)

Aigeus schrieb:


> ... ja, da hast du Recht. Ich muss mir da auch an die eigene Nase fassen. Bei mir ist es mit der Zeit gereift / hat es sich angestaut: Ich würde da schon mitmachen.
> 
> Ein Anschluss an die DIMB ist eine gute, pragmatische Idee.
> 
> Wie siehts denn bei dir aus?! Bei der Gelegenheit können wir auch gleich einen "Stoll Riders Club WÜ" gründen... ;-D





Hätte ich nen Job, bei dem ich nicht regelmäßig unterwegs wäre, dann vielleicht, aber so ist das nichts für mich...
Für soetwas muss man vor Ort sein, erreichbar und auch mal spontan wohin kommen können.Und das bin ich nicht.


----------



## Aigeus (16. Juni 2020)

CHausK schrieb:


> Hätte ich nen Job, bei dem ich nicht regelmäßig unterwegs wäre, ...


... das Schicksal trage ich (normalerweise) auch. Vielleicht ist es ja auch nur das Corona-Homeoffice, das mich vorübergehend reaktionär werden lässt... ;-D


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Juni 2020)

Ihr könnt euch doch in einem Verein einbringen und es anschieben.
Richtig ist das es Zeit kostet  da könnt ihr gern mal Lars dazu befragen wielange es in Eibelstadt gedauert hat.
Auch bei uns wurde von diversen Mitgliedern einiges an Zeit investiert für das Schenkenturm Areal oder unserm Pumptrack da sind viele Gespräch und Treffen nötig


----------



## mtb-scout59 (3. Juli 2020)

Guten Abend,
Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren Kontakt zu einem DIMB Verantwortlichen aus dem Gebiet Mainfranken gesucht. Nach längerer Zeit auch gefunden und dann wurde ich enttäuscht. Schön dass ich mich melde aber hier im Gebiet läuft NICHTS!

Mein Vorschlag wäre ein Mountainbike Stammtisch ganz unverbindlich um sich erst mal kennenzulernen. Die Motorradfahrer machen das auch so. Einige Tourenfahrer die gerne alte Pfade befahren wir es ja geben. Jetzt wegen Corona haben wir darüber nachzudenken. 

P.S. Die uralte Pfade im Dürrbacher Wald in der Nähe der neuen Dirtanlage sind immer noch mit Holz verblockt! Ist da Trailpflege möglich oder sollte man die Forsten nicht weiter verärgern.


Viele Grüße mtb-scout59


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Juli 2020)

mtb-scout59 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre ein Mountainbike Stammtisch ganz unverbindlich um sich erst mal kennenzulernen. Die Motorradfahrer machen das auch so. Einige Tourenfahrer die gerne alte Pfade befahren wir es ja geben. Jetzt wegen Corona haben wir darüber nachzudenken.
> 
> P.S. Die uralte Pfade im Dürrbacher Wald in der Nähe der neuen Dirtanlage sind immer noch mit Holz verblockt! Ist da Trailpflege möglich oder sollte man die Forsten nicht weiter verärgern.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub das 90% oder mehr Tourenfahrer sind  auch unsere Ausfahrten sind Touren 
Der Stammtisch wäre recht groß ,alleine die Whats App Info Gruppe hat 190 Leute 

Die Frage ist doch warum was eigenes machen wenn es schon diverse Vereine gibt ?
Würde doch mehr Sinn machen vorhandene Strukturen zu nutzen oder?

Etwas Holz wegräumen schadet nicht


----------



## tgs (4. Juli 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch warum was eigenes machen wenn es schon diverse Vereine gibt ?
> Würde doch mehr Sinn machen vorhandene Strukturen zu nutzen oder?


Welche diverse Vereine gibt es denn und wie kann ich zu denen Kontakt aufnehmen?
Solange nur per Facebook und WhatsApp kommuniziert wird, bin ich zumindest aussen vor.


----------



## freeflohrider (4. Juli 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> Welche diverse Vereine gibt es denn und wie kann ich zu denen Kontakt aufnehmen?
> Solange nur per Facebook und WhatsApp kommuniziert wird, bin ich zumindest aussen vor.


TSV Eibelstadt, DAV, Riders e.V., RSG,...
Denke du kannst dein WhatsApp und Facebookproblem umgehen


----------



## tgs (4. Juli 2020)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Denke du kannst dein WhatsApp und Facebookproblem umgehen



Ich habe kein Problem damit, weil ich es nicht nutze!


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Juli 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> Welche diverse Vereine gibt es denn und wie kann ich zu denen Kontakt aufnehmen?
> Solange nur per Facebook und WhatsApp kommuniziert wird, bin ich zumindest aussen vor.











						Startseite
					

Willkommen bei der RSG Würzburg! Du bist radsportbegeistert oder gerade dabei es zu werden? Du suchst Gleichgesinnte, mit denen Du Würzburg und Umgebung auf dem Rad erfahren kannst? Dann bist Du bei uns genau richtig! Ob Mountainbike oder Rennrad, Anfänger oder Ambitionierter - bei unseren...



					www.rsg-wuerzburg.de
				











						TSVE
					

TSV Eibelstadt bietet Sport für alle Sportbegeisterte Sport treiben in Eibelstadt bei Würzburg und in dessen Umgebung wird immer beliebter. Sportbegeisterte finden sich hier beim TSV zusammen, um Ihrer Freude am Vereinssport und über den Breitensport für Hobbysportler nachzugehen. Allen in...




					www.tsv-eibelstadt.de
				







__





						Termine - Startseite
					

Die Termine der Ausfahrten, Tages- und Mehrtagestouren



					www.dav-wuerzburg.de
				



https://www.facebook.com/pg/WuerzburgRiders/about/?ref=page_internal 


Sorry ein paar Klicks in der Suchmaschine deiner Wahl und du hast die Infos
Die Rider Facebook seite ist offline einsehbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (16. Juli 2020)

Ich war heute Mittag mit dem MTB auf der würzburger Seite, in Höhe der Autobahn, in der Nähe der Waldarbeiterhütte unterwegs. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie die Trails heissen....
Dort kamen mir der Förster, mit drei seiner Mitarbeiter entgegen und hat mich angesprochen. Letztendlich wollte er mich in der Hauptsache informieren, dass sie soeben den (relativ neuen) Trail von der Hütte runter Richtung Steinbachtal (Buswendeplatz), gesperrt haben. Nicht aus Böswilligkeit, sondern weil es durch abgestorbene Bäume mittlerweile zu gefährlich ist. Es kann also sein, dass es noch mehr Trails trifft, die als Vorsichtsmaßnahme (Wegesicherungspflicht) erst einmal gesperrt werden, bis die Bäume gefällt und weggeräumt sind.
Insgesamt war es ein wirklich interessantes und sehr nettes Gespräch. Der Förster zeigte jedenfalls sehr (wirklich sehr!) viel Verständnis für uns MTBer und ich habe absolut den Eindruck, dass er an einvernehmlichen Lösungen, sowie einem respektvollen Umgang miteinander interessiert ist. Deshalb hat er mich auch gebeten, die aktuellen Sperrungen zu kommunizieren, damit sie von uns MTBern respektiert werden.
Wie bereits geschrieben: Sind die abgestorbenen Bäume weg, werden auch die Sperrbänder entfernt!
Ein wirklich großes Problem für den Förster ist die Haftung. Da schlagen, glaube ich, zwei Herzen in seiner Brust. Mit schmalen, naturbelassenen Wegen hat er offensichtlich kein Problem sie zu dulden. Aber es handelt sich laut Definition um feste Wege (wenn auch nur schmal) und da haftet der Waldbesitzer laut Gesetz.
Ich bin nach dieser Begegnung heute wieder optimistisch und positiv gestimmt, was unsere Trails betrifft. Jetzt liegt es an uns zu zeigen, dass auch wir unseren Beitrag zu leisten bereit sind. Egoistisches, rücksichtsloses Verhalten hat keinen Platz!
Zudem wäre es wünschenswert, wenn jeder einzelne in seinem Umfeld, bzw. seiner MTB Gruppe dafür wirbt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lothar2 (16. Juli 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> Aber es handelt sich laut Definition um feste Wege (wenn auch nur schmal) und da haftet der Waldbesitzer laut Gesetz.



Ist dem denn wirklich so? Ich halte dies irgendwie für ein Gerücht. Solang kein Vorsatz vorliegt, so ist man in Wald und Flur doch generell  auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs, oder nicht?
Zudem, geht es um Wegeschäden durch Harvester, so ist den Waldbesitzern die Haftung doch auch Sch...egal. Da verbleiben die Spurrinnen und das Astwerk oft Monatelang auf den Wegen und keinen kümmerts.


----------



## zymnokxx (16. Juli 2020)

Bin gespannt, ob es sich tatsächlich um einzelne tote Bäume handelt (die eigentlich sehr gut sind für Fauna/Flora !) oder mal wieder ein Kahlschlag ansteht....


----------



## huzzel (17. Juli 2020)

Die Buche verrecken gerade der Reihe nach -> klingt plausiebel
Der Harvester wirft die Äste Absichtlich in die "Rückegasse" (nicht in Wege), denn er fährt darauf um den Boden zu schonen. Und die teils tiefen Spuren sind dem Termindruck geschuldet, denn teils muss bei sehr unpassendem Wetter gerückt weden.
Nicht alles, was für die eine Seite nach Absicht aussieht, ist es auch, bzw hat eine ander Absicht.


----------



## tgs (17. Juli 2020)

Also, das Thema mit den Havestern und Rückegassen habe ich gestern im Gespräch mit dem Förster (es war übrigens der städtische Förster Schönmüller) auch angesprochen.
So unsensibel, wie es für mich fast immer aussieht, sind sie bei ihren Waldarbeiten dann doch nicht. Wir (mich natürlich eingeschlossen) bilden uns machmal zu viel ein, nehmen uns zu wichtig und interpretieren falsch.
Der Förster sagte mir, dass normalerweise alle 20m eine Rückegasse sein sollte, um "wirtschaftlich" arbeiten zu können. Aus Rücksicht auf z.B. die Bodenverdichtung, entstehen im Würzburger Stadtwald "nur" alle 50m Rückegassen. Für mich habe ich mittlerweile die Erkenntnis gewonnen, dass nur in Ausnahmefällen Trails absichtlich zerstört und/oder versperrt werden. Die Forstarbeiter haben einfach anderes zu tun und da passiert es halt, dass ein Trail unpassierbar wird... (Ich schreibe das jetzt ganz bewusst, weil von mir hier auch anderes zu lesen ist).
Übrigens hat mir der Förster bestätigt, dass sie schon lange davon absehen, Bäume/Baumkronen absichtlich in den Trail zu legen, weil sie gesehen haben, dass es nichts bringt, im Gegenteil.
So langsam beschleicht mich der Gedanke, dass Waldbesitzer, Förster (die Jäger mal ausgenommen) und Waldarbeiter gar nicht die Bösen, die Gegner sind. Das sind eher wir MTBer unter- und miteinander, weil viele sich rücksichtslos und egoistisch verhalten, sowie auf alle Regeln pfeiffen.


----------



## rattlebrain (18. Juli 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> Aber es handelt sich laut Definition um feste Wege (wenn auch nur schmal) und da haftet der Waldbesitzer laut Gesetz.



ist ein Märchen das schon so oft erzählt wurde, daß es schon fast jeder glaubt. Scheinbar auch die Profis.
aber:

--Waldbesitzer müssen *nicht haften*, wenn Spaziergänger durch herabstürzende Äste im Wald oder auf Waldwegen verletzt werden. Das *Betreten des Waldes *zu Erholungszwecken ist zwar jedermann gestattet, die Benutzung des Waldes geschieht jedoch grundsätzlich *auf eigene Gefahr*.
Mit diesem Urteil vom 1. Oktober 2012, das sich auf § 14 Abs. 1 Bundeswaldgesetz gründet, hat der BGH *für viele Bereiche des Privatwaldes eine verbesserte Rechtssicherheit* geschaffen. In Waldbeständen und auf Waldwegen bestehen demnach *weder eine Kontroll- noch eine Beseitigungspflicht* für waldtypische Gefahren.--

Einfach mal "Haftung des Waldeigentümers" bei Tante Google...da findet man oben stehende Aussage auf sooo vielen Websites. Tatsächlich meist auf solchen, die sich an Waldbesitzer und -betreiber richten.

tortzdem sinnvoll und nett vom Forst tote/gefährliche Bäume zu beseitigen. Aber in der Haftung steht der Forst nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (19. Juli 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> viele sich rücksichtslos und egoistisch verhalten, sowie auf alle Regeln pfeiffen.



Ja...
Das rücksichtslose Verhalten einiger Zeitgenoßen sieht man auch ganz gut an den ganzen "möchtegern Poser Wallrides" die entlang des Schotterwegs im Steinbachtal sind.
Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit da teils runtergefahren wird, und auf anwesende Spaziergänger/Wanderer rücksicht genommen wird, ist einfach phänomenal !?
Eigentlich das Beste Beispiel das ein paar Idioten eine ganze Sportart in Verruf bringen


----------



## Tr4ilKing (25. Juli 2020)

Aus verlässlicher Quelle habe ich soeben erfahren, dass kürzlich der Besitzer einer kleineren, namhaften Radwerkstatt, zusammen mit ein paar Mitgliedern der Würzburg Riders den Jumptrail in der Nähe von Zell zerstört hat.
Habe mir das ganze mal angesehen; die Kicker sind alle zerhackt und es liegen überall große Äste im Weg.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Problem einzelne Fahrer sind, die gewisse Dinge nicht beachten.
Vielmehr ist es die Selbstherrlichkeit mancher selbsternannter Autoritäten, die eine gewisse Meinung haben, wie die Fahrer zu sein haben und mit unsinnigen Methoden durchsetzen wollen.


----------



## Highsider84 (25. Juli 2020)

Da haben die Erbauer des Jumptrails alles wieder "zurückgebaut"
Was is daran so schlimm ?
Der Trail war sowieso illegal, und seit en paar Monaten mit Absperrband versperrt.


----------



## Seppl- (25. Juli 2020)

Meine bescheidene Meinung und dass nur als Außenstehender. So wie es heißt, bauten die Erbauer der line, diese eben zurück! Um die Wogen womöglich etwas zu glätten, denn dem Anschein nach scheint die Lage ja etwas angespannt in Würzburgs Wäldern!

Ich bin schon gespannt wann dies in Schweinfurt beginnt, hier entstehen immer wieder neue trails und dass bei einem Umfang der in einer Tour fast nicht mehr möglich ist zu treten. Nein halt, für die ebiker die hier gerade aus dem Boden sprießen womöglich schon! Verrückt was derzeit hier im Wald los ist...


----------



## Highsider84 (25. Juli 2020)

Hoffentlich bleibt euch des in SW erspart.
Die Trails sind nämlich sehr gut, aber zum teil auch durch die starke Frequentierung (auch durch e-biker, die auch abfahrtslastige trails hochfahren) stark zerbombt.
Ich war immer gern im SW Wald.
Hoffentlich bleiben die Trails erhalten...


----------



## Seppl- (25. Juli 2020)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt euch des in SW erspart.
> Die Trails sind nämlich sehr gut, aber zum teil auch durch die starke Frequentierung (auch durch e-biker, die auch abfahrtslastige trails hochfahren) stark zerbombt.
> Ich war immer gern im SW Wald.
> Hoffentlich bleiben die Trails erhalten...


Bleibt spannend ja! Derzeit ist es gelegentlich ein wenig mühsam, zuletzt 5 biker überholt, klar jeder fängt mal an, was auch voll legitimiert ist, zwei davon aber auch entgegen gekommen.
Auch ändert sich womöglich die Etikette, aber evtl hab ich da auch andere Ansichten.
Sichtlich vor einem Trail wartend, da in diesem  vor 1 Minute jemand rein fuhr, kommt eine Gruppe von 3 bikern, fährt an mir vorbei und biegt in den Trail ab. Naja nochmal warten halt und dann doch ausgefahren... 

Mühsam, wohl das richtige Wort 

meines Erachtens fehlt aber auch ein Treffpunkt, etwas organisiertes, eben eine Community die berät oder an die Hand nimmt... wie auch immer das aussehen will.

Und ja, Schweinfurt bietet echt Crazy viele Möglichkeiten!


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Juli 2020)

Tr4ilKing schrieb:


> Vielmehr ist es die Selbstherrlichkeit mancher selbsternannter Autoritäten, die eine gewisse Meinung haben, wie die Fahrer zu sein haben und mit unsinnigen Methoden durchsetzen wollen.


Die Autorität ist in dem Fall die Staatsforsten und die haben ihren Standpunkt ganz klar gemacht  auch wenn der eine oder andere Biker meint er kann da machen was er will .

Ach und am Rande sag's den Leuten ins Gesicht du kennst sie doch 
Anstatt hier Mal einen Account anzumelden und zu stänkern


----------



## Bubba-Gump (26. Juli 2020)

...


----------



## pinguin (28. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mittlerweilen 110 km Trails im SW Stadtwald und näherer Umgebung für mich erfasst und kartiert. Netto, wenn man mal die Dinger, die auch hin und wieder an Bedeutung verlieren oder jahreszeitlich einfach manchmal problematisch sind, hat man sicherlich immer 80+ km, auf denen man sich austoben kann. Ich spreche hierbei nur von den naturbelassenen Sachen. Das, was z.B. unterhalb Schießhaus, runter in den Zeller Grund abgeht, verstehe ich genau Null-komma-Null. Das wird einweder eine Art Kinderspielplatz oder irgendwas albernes für Elektriker. Jede Woche kratzt da einer neuen Unfug in den Boden.

Organisieren, um zu biken? Naja. Da gibt's ja den genehmigten Burning Bike. Zum Crossen und für die Familie ganz nett. Alles Andere dürfte eher schwierig zu regeln sein.

Oder auch gestern, Spielplatz-Downhill (Holzplatz/Wendeplatte runter ins Höllental): Zugelegt mit Holz (normale Härte) - aber nun kommt noch in Tüten verpackte Pferdescheiße hinzu und, fast schlimmer noch, jede Menge harte Äpfel, also es geht Richtung "MTB'ler soll stürzen".

Von daher für mich: Ausfahrten zu Tageszeiten, wo ich definitiv meine Ruhe habe.


----------



## pinguin (28. Juli 2020)

150 km (null Schotter), >3.500 hm, >5.000 Tiefenmeter... bissl was fehlt noch, aber dafür ist auch a bissl was auch wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden. Weitere Details gibt's keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## algo86 (16. November 2020)

Sind hier eigentlich auch Leute aus Waldbüttelbrunn unterwegs? Bin neu zugezogen.


----------



## usesub (17. November 2020)

algo86 schrieb:


> Sind hier eigentlich auch Leute aus Waldbüttelbrunn unterwegs? Bin neu zugezogen.



Gehört zu Würzburg  Jedenfalls MTB-technisch


----------



## böser_wolf (18. November 2020)

Servus erstmal
Normalerweise machen wir die Würzburg Riders Ev  Donnerstag eine offene Ausfahrt  wir pausieren aber gerade wegen Corona
Die RSG Würzburg bietet auch  welche an an ob z.z keine Ahnung 

Waldbüttelbrunn hast zugang zu den Trails an der Zeller Waldspitze und Steinbachtal findest du zb bei Strava


----------



## Goshira (18. November 2020)

Bei der RSG keine Treffs, Ausfahrten oder Jugend- und Erwachsenentraining im Moment


----------



## böser_wolf (30. November 2020)

Ich kopier hier mal dem Facebook  Post rein 









*Würzburg Riders e.V.*​
Gestern war noch der 1. Advent und heute ist schon Weihnachten...zumindest für die MTB-Community in Würzburg und Umgebung! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









In einem langen, aber immer konstruktiven Prozess ist es seit heute Wirklichkeit geworden:
Würzburg hat seinen ersten legalen Dirtspot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Leider starten wir direkt mit Corona und mitten in der kalten, nassen Jahreszeit weshalb der Dirtspot erstmal geschlossen bleiben muss. Aktuelle Informationen zu Öffnungszeiten, Bauaktionen etc. erhaltet ihr auf unserem Instagram-Account:
https://www.instagram.com/fuchsbautrails/
Besonders danken wollen wir den
Bayerische Staatsforsten
, dem Amt für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, sowie der Stadt
Würzburg.de
für den Willen und das Engagement gute Möglichkeiten für den MTB-Sport zu schaffen!
Für uns ist das erst der Auftakt und in den nächsten Monaten geht es in Kooperation mit dem DAV Würzburg und der in Gründung befindlichen
DIMB - Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V.
Ortsgruppe um die mögliche Legalisierung erster Trails.
Stay tuned und bleibt gesund!
Eure Würzburg Riders (e.V.)


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. November 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ..... der in Gründung befindlichen
> DIMB - Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V.
> Ortsgruppe um die mögliche Legalisierung erster Trails.
> .....



Das gab es schon eine geraume Zeit lang. Trotz trommeln und viel Mühen verlief es im Sand. Zu wenig Interesse Seitens der Lokals und Vereine in Würzburg und Umgebung.


----------



## böser_wolf (30. November 2020)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Das gab es schon eine geraume Zeit lang. Trotz trommeln und viel Mühen verlief es im Sand. Zu wenig Interesse Seitens der Lokals und Vereine in Würzburg und Umgebung.


Wann?  gehört hab ih zb nix davon
Hoffen wir das es jetzt besser klappt


----------



## freeflohrider (30. November 2020)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Das gab es schon eine geraume Zeit lang. Trotz trommeln und viel Mühen verlief es im Sand. Zu wenig Interesse Seitens der Lokals und Vereine in Würzburg und Umgebung.


Die gibt es seit einigen Tagen mit einem kommissarischen Vorsitzenden. In den nächsten 1-2 Wochen kommt einen Mail an alle DIMB Mitglieder. 
Sie wird die Plattform für alle Vereine und Interessierte darstellen. Der DAV wie auch die Riders haben das mit anderen DIMB-Mitgliedern angestoßen. 😉


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. November 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Wann?  gehört hab ih zb nix davon
> Hoffen wir das es jetzt besser klappt


Zum Beispiel hier, einer der Posts von damals...... 
Klickst Du hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (30. November 2020)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel hier, einer der Posts von damals......
> Klickst Du hier!


 

Oops! Wir sind auf ein Problem gestoßen.​ 






           Du hast keine Berechtigung, diese Seite anzusehen oder diese Aktion auszuführen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. November 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Oops! Wir sind auf ein Problem gestoßen.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, sorry, DIMB interna. Ist nicht jeder freigeschalten! Habe ich übersehen.....

Aber es spielte sich damals in der Saison 2010 ab. Die DIMB IG Unterfranken wurde nach dem Jahr wieder auf Eis gelegt, mit drei, vier Hanseln reißt hier keine Bäume aus.


----------



## freeflohrider (30. November 2020)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Oh, sorry, DIMB interna. Ist nicht jeder freigeschalten! Habe ich übersehen.....
> 
> Aber es spielte sich damals in der Saison 2010 ab. Die DIMB IG Unterfranken wurde nach dem Jahr wieder auf Eis gelegt, mit drei, vier Hanseln reißt hier keine Bäume aus.


Wir sind jetzt schon mehr 😉👍


----------



## zymnokxx (30. November 2020)

Jetzt muss ich ja doch noch ein Dirtbike kaufen! Verdammt!


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Dezember 2020)

Der Grund warum wir seit Monaten an legalen Alternativen arbeiten ist jetzt veröffentlicht worden:









						MTB in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen & Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich - MTB-News.de
					

In Bayern kann Mountainbikern, die verbotenermaßen Singletrails fahren, künftig das Rad weggenommen werden!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Wir sind aber schon einige Schritte weiter und haben eine erste Prüfung der Trails im Steinbachtal hinter uns. Im großen und ganzen ist diese positiv ausgefallen. Es stehen in einem nächsten Schritt Begehungen vor Ort an und im Anschluss erste Legalisierungen.
Unser großer Vorteil ist, dass Forst wie auch Amt uns unterstützen und ein legales Netz an Trails in Würzburg wollen. Mit der Legalisierung in Oberdürrbach gelten wir als Leuchtturmprojekt im Bayern.
Die Trails an der Steige wurden vorletzte Woche zur Prüfung übergeben.

Bleibt gesund und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Dezember 2020)

Natur und Dirtbike im Einklang: Warum die Würzburg Riders Bäume pflanzen
					

Über 800 Jungbäume wurden in einem Forststück zwischen Oberdürrbach und Veitshöchheim gepflanzt. Um Wildverbiss zu verhindern, muss nun noch ein Schutz angebracht werden.




					www.mainpost.de
				



Positive Presse zur Ausgleichs Pflanzaktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RudiIV (22. Dezember 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Der Grund warum wir seit Monaten an legalen Alternativen arbeiten ist jetzt veröffentlicht worden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann es wirklich das Ziel sein, dass jetzt jeder Trail in Bayern begutachtet und dann zur Benutzung freigegeben werden soll?


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Dezember 2020)

RudiIV schrieb:


> Kann es wirklich das Ziel sein, dass jetzt jeder Trail in Bayern begutachtet und dann zur Benutzung freigegeben werden soll?



Nein  aber in Würzburg
weil die Trails Stadt nahe  sind und es dieses Jahr auch durch Corona zu mehr Konflikten gekommen ist.

Hat auch den Vorteil das Trailpflege ganz Offiziell  gemacht werden kann was wieder allen zugute kommt
Ein paar von den Würzburg Riders +Michi(Veloprotz)  machen zb schon die Pflege am Flowtrail Lehnleite (LGS Trail) Offiziell
Ziel ist es halt auch das Biker die Patenschaft über Trails übernehmen und pflegen können ohne Probleme zu bekommen


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Januar 2021)

Ich lass das Mal hier ...
Hi zusammen. Nur eine kurze Info. Die Gründung einer Interessen Gemeinschaft der DIMB für Würzburg ist durch. Wenn ihr Bock habt die Stimme der Mountainbiker zu stärken würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr Mitglied bei der DIMB werdet und euch damit für den Sport einsetzt. Die IG soll in Zukunft als Dach für alle engagierten Vereine und Einzelpersonen dienen. Es wird Ende Januar eine Video Gründungs Veranstaltung  geben. Dann wird auch für alle Mitglieder weiter informiert. 
DRIDE on. Würde mich freuen.
Für mehr Infos schickt mir gerne eine Mail an [email protected]


----------



## VELOPROTZ-STORE (13. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen.

Der Termin für die Gründungsveranstaltung wird in den nächsten Tagen über die DIMB raus gehen. 
Dieser wird gemäß der Frist voraussichtlich Mitte Februar erst stattfinden können.

Das Interesse an Offiziellen Lösungen für den Sport ist Groß und dazu braucht es auch den Einsatz von uns Mountainbikern/innen.

Bei Fragen könnt ihr euch gerne an mich wenden. [email protected]

Oder
DIMB Mitglied werden 

Ride on


----------



## NoBseHz (16. Januar 2021)

VELOPROTZ-STORE schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Der Termin für die Gründungsveranstaltung wird in den nächsten Tagen über die DIMB raus gehen.
> Dieser wird gemäß der Frist voraussichtlich Mitte Februar erst stattfinden können.
> ...


Bin jetzt auch Mal beigetreten. Habe einige Techniktrainings gehalten als Amateur ohne Ahnung auf Nachfrage einiger Leute. Feedback war immer gut, mir ist dabei auch wichtig, jedem den Respekt für den Trail und alle anderen mitzugeben. Es gehört einfach zum Gesamtpaket dazu und ich denke, nur so kann man die Akzeptanz für unseren Sport bei der kritischen Öffentlichkeit erkämpfen.


----------



## zymnokxx (18. September 2021)

Die DIMB hat heute etwas im Steinbachtal Müll gesammelt.
Danke an alle die im Vorfeld geholfen haben und heute mit angepackt haben.! 🤘🏾👌🏾 💪🏾


----------



## huzzel (19. September 2021)

Super Aktion 

Auch wenn ich eh keine Zeit gehabt habe, aber wäre cool, solche Aktionen evtl. vorher auch hier anzukündigen. So würde sich evtl. der Eine oder Andere Helfer zusätzlich noch finden.


----------



## zymnokxx (19. September 2021)

huzzel schrieb:


> Super Aktion
> 
> Auch wenn ich eh keine Zeit gehabt habe, aber wäre cool, solche Aktionen evtl. vorher auch hier anzukündigen. So würde sich evtl. der Eine oder Andere Helfer zusätzlich noch finden.


Am besten Mitglied bei der DIMB (IG Würzburg) werden, dann verpasst du nix mehr 

Aber klar, guter Hinweis, dass hier auch zu posten.


----------



## andi. (13. November 2021)

Halli hallo. Bin mal wieder über das Wochenende zu Gast in eurer schönen Ecke und würde gern paar Stündchen für den Winterpokal die Gegend unsicher machen. Hat jemand einen gpx Track für so 50-60km ab und um Würzburg? steinbachtal trails, M Weg, die Sachen um Waldbüttelbrunn und Erlabrunn kenne ich schon, kann auch gern woanders langgehen. 

falls jemand etwas auf den Portalen Komoot oder so empfehlen kann würde ich mich sehr freuen  danke und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## zymnokxx (25. März 2022)

Noch was ganz anderes: ich bin gerade an einer Sammelaktion für Flüchtlinge beteiligt. Konkret werden bis 8.4. Kinderfahrräder gesammelt, die wir von der DIMB und Würzburg Riders dann technisch checken und in Zusammenarbeit mit Hermine e.V. verteilen.






Wer Räder loswerden möchte kann diese von Di-Fr. 12:00-18:00 im Fahrradladen @VELOPROTZ-STORE  (Sanderstr. 14)  abgegeben.

Aktuell wird z.b. ein 24" Kinderrad für ein ukrainisches Kind gesucht, das am Dienstag Geburtstag hat. Wäre schön, wenn wir den Geburtstagswunsch erfüllen könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (25. März 2022)

Mega Idee, beide Daumen hoch! 

Organisiert sich jemand zum Trails frei machen nach dem Sturm? Würde mich gern einbringen, hab 0 Werkzeug, aber 2 Hände


----------



## CHausK (25. März 2022)

Wobei derzeit zumindest im Steinbachtal auch noch viel Holzarbeiten sind.
Vielleicht sollte man die erst mal machen lassen…
Fahre nämlich gerade ne Runde dort und bin etwas schockiert bzgl. der Trails 😢


----------



## NoBseHz (25. März 2022)

So isses, aber trotzdem, wenn sich was organisiert, wäre cool, wenn hier ne Info landet


----------



## zymnokxx (9. April 2022)

Kurzes Update zu Aktion mit den Kinderrädern:

Ca.  50 Stück wurden gespendet und heute von DIMB und Würzburg Riders geputzt und flott gemacht:



Danke allen Spenderinnen und denen die tatkräftig geholfen haben


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (3. August 2022)

Hab jetzt ein paar Seiten von hinten durchgescrollt, aber nix derartiges gefunden.

Gibt es evtl. eine Art GPX Tracksammlung für Wü und Umgebung, bzw. hätte jemand Lust, seine Schätze zu teilen?
Wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## böser_wolf (3. August 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ein paar Seiten von hinten durchgescrollt, aber nix derartiges gefunden.
> 
> Gibt es evtl. eine Art GPX Tracksammlung für Wü und Umgebung, bzw. hätte jemand Lust, seine Schätze zu teilen?
> Wäre sehr dankbar!


Koomot hat einiges 








						Komoot Entdecken | Routen und Must-sees in deiner Umgebung
					

Entdeck das Beste, was die Natur zu bieten hat – in deiner Umgebung und weltweit: MTB-Trails, Wanderungen, Rennradstrecken und die großartigsten Must-see-Spots.




					www.komoot.de
				




Morgen 18Uhr ist Würzburg Riders Ev Ausfahrt
Motto entspannt hoch, mit Spaß runter


----------



## huzzel (3. August 2022)

Strava Heatmap 😉


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (3. August 2022)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Koomot hat einiges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist schon einiges dabei, danke! Flowtrail Eibelstadt ist quasi mein Heim-Spielplatz.

In der Wü Riders Strava Gruppe war ich auch, aber als (damals reiner) Roadie fehl am Platz.

Nun erkunde ich zunehmend die Trails in Wü und Umgebung und stoße immer wieder auf coole Sachen (Höchberg, Steinbachtal, etc.), nur lange Runden die einiges verbinden, ohne dass es zwischendurch zu langweilig wird habe ich noch nicht wirklich.
Ich bin aber immer wieder überrascht, dass es doch eine recht große Anzahl an Trails hier gibt.

Vom Fahrer-/Skilltyp bin ich eher so schnell hoch, verkrampft runter 

Morgen ist nicht optimal, aber evtl. schaffe ich es zum Treff. Wo trefft ihr euch?

Strava Heatmap ist natürlich eine Idee, bin ich gar nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## böser_wolf (3. August 2022)

Morgen 18 Uhr Anfang Spessart Straße 
Gesetzte Markierung








						49°47'32.6"N 9°54'38.4"E · Scherenbergstraße 15, 97082 Würzburg
					

Scherenbergstraße 15, 97082 Würzburg




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

